# 2019 | What did you do with your lawn today?



## Ware

Happy New Year TLF! :thumbup:


----------



## LakeMaryLawn

Mowed, edged, cleanup. Took down exterior Christmas lights. Now trying to figure out what product to buy for the coming season. Took over my lawn over a year ago. Only now starting to understand some of the fertilizers and herbicides I need to get down. I was attacked by crabgrass this fall.


----------



## Ware

LakeMaryLawn said:


> Mowed, edged, cleanup. Took down exterior Christmas lights. Now trying to figure out what product to buy for the coming season. Took over my lawn over a year ago. Only now starting to understand some of the fertilizers and herbicides I need to get down. I was attacked by crabgrass this fall.


Welcome to TLF! Great first post - jump right into one of most popular topics each year! :thumbup:

Regarding the crabgrass, are you on a pre-emergent program?


----------



## LakeMaryLawn

I have been following LCN, but also trying to figure out how much of it to follow. I will start a pre-emergent. In Central Florida, I guess I am supposed to get down some prodiamine in February. But I don't think our soil temperature gets below 55. So I am wondering if I should get it down now. I sprayed some Sedge Ender a few days ago in the back yard that was seriously attacked (or has been that way for a long time). It appears to be going brown. I also spot sprayed Mansion in the small front yard spots. They are long gone. But bare, so I have to get some plugs or sod down.

Getting ready to start a new thread with my million questions.

Mainly: I only have 3000 square feet. I was liming along with a hand spreader. Before I invest in a better spreader, I am wondering if I am better off with a good battery powered sprayer and just put everything down in liquid form. Much easier to control and be precise with lines between neighbors and sidewalks and paver driveways and walkways.


----------



## CenlaLowell

LakeMaryLawn said:


> I have been following LCN, but also trying to figure out how much of it to follow. I will start a pre-emergent. In Central Florida, I guess I am supposed to get down some prodiamine in February. But I don't think our soil temperature gets below 55. So I am wondering if I should get it down now. I sprayed some Sedge Ender a few days ago in the back yard that was seriously attacked (or has been that way for a long time). It appears to be going brown. I also spot sprayed Mansion in the small front yard spots. They are long gone. But bare, so I have to get some plugs or sod down.
> 
> Getting ready to start a new thread with my million questions.
> 
> Mainly: I only have 3000 square feet. I was liming along with a hand spreader. Before I invest in a better spreader, I am wondering if I am better off with a good battery powered sprayer and just put everything down in liquid form. Much easier to control and be precise with lines between neighbors and sidewalks and paver driveways and walkways.


Start a new thread. The good people at TLF will answer your questions. Welcome to TLF :thumbup:


----------



## 985arrowhead

Lawn has stayed pretty green through the New Year so I broke out the roatary to clean up a few leaves and some other "trash" on the lawn being blown around from the neighbors.

Was still pretty wet from all the rain we had over the holidays and the 180C would have just made a mess. I got a nice clean look now comparatively.

Edged, trimmed a few hedges.

Took down all the Christmas lights and blew off the garage and driveway.

Biggest project was adding some drainage from my down spouts. Neither of my neighbors have gutters so even as I divert all my runoff to the street I am having some areas staying wet b/w our homes. French drains! Clay was a mess but got'er done. Fingers crossed will absorb enough of the runoff and dump into my system to keep the Celebtration b/w the house healthy.

Gearing up for a Pre-emerge app early Feb and then ready to scalp and throw'er down come Mar. 1.......


----------



## Cjames1603

I got the garage ready for servicing mowers and spring. Including a tool box reorganize. I also have my greensmowers ready to go. I picked up a new 260c recently. So I might be more excited for spring than you are...


----------



## tomartom

Watered, mow and PGR.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Sprayed some weeds in the front that popped up and enjoyed the mow/mulch of backyard leaves.


----------



## Redtenchu

I got my edger out, made a few passes along the driveway. Then took the landscape blade out and trimmed a along the fence. Cleaned it all up with the blower. Felt good to be outside in the sun!


----------



## Austinite

Put down Air-8 and RGS today.


----------



## stepper

Sprayed some propicanizole on my indian hawthornes. They're being attacked by black spot. Hopefully they pull through.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Extend flower beds

Sprayed winter weeds with Spetracide weed stop, Roundup for lawns, and MSO.

Spread some dirt in low spots in the yard


----------



## Cjames1603

I pulled weeds. I didn't think I had many until I started pulling.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Took the head off the Jacobsen Eclipse and dropped her off for a grind.

Hand pulled all the weeds I could find in the lawn.


----------



## Crabbychas

Finished my fence! Up until a couple of weeks ago the back of my property was basically scrub forest. Finally get some grass in the back so the dog can run around.


----------



## Austinite

Mulched around a tree. Man I hate mulch. Silly HOA rules...


----------



## Jacob_S

Sprayed round one of dimension split app. Also hand pulled a few dandelion that popped up. Man it feels good to be back in the yahd.


----------



## Brackin4au

Got out to calibrate my new backpack sprayer, realized I forgot to charge the battery... plugged it up and returned to the indoors... hopefully calibrate it first part of next week so I can get a pre emergent app in asap


----------



## Cjames1603

Cut, well striped. Not much to
Cut. Edged. Cleaned out a flower bed to redo later in spring. Put down prodiamine (barricade) and watered in. Cleaned my equipment and put it up. It was fun to play summer for a day.


----------



## soonersfan4512

Put down prodiamine, Humic-12, and Air8


----------



## erdons

Nothing.. got rain for the next 4 days


----------



## ga_dawg

Mowed with the rotary to pickup leaves. Put down Prodiamine.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Put down ProD, MSM, Speedzone, and got angry at my cheap 2 gallon pump sprayer. Several times. (My Chaplin 20V is out for repairs)


----------



## CenlaLowell

Put down prodiamine, RGS,. AIR 8 on most of my yard. I will finish the rest tomorrow. Hopefully I can get a few other things done as well.


----------



## smurg

Put down prodiamine yesterday and will follow up with bifenthrin and imidacloprid today.


----------



## gkaneko

So is this air8 product good? Seems like everyone using it.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

gkaneko said:


> So is this air8 product good? Seems like everyone using it.


I've had great results with it. Water penetration/drainage greatly increased for me. I doubt it lasts forever so periodic apps is probably a good idea. It is a high ph so if you have high ph soil, you may not see the same effects. Not sure how that affects the results. If you aren't opposed to the cost, give it a shot. Otherwise, if you can source some KOH, you could just apply that instead. Though, you'll have to calculate the quantity.


----------



## TonyC

Finally posted My Lawn Journal DIY Renovation thread. A multiyear effort which is why I'm here.

Oh, and put down some Spectracide, the weeds are starting to POP!


----------



## erdons

Quick mow after almost 1 week of rain.


----------



## Austinite

Collected a bunch of broken tree branches. Raked a bit. Mowed down to 1.5 inch in prep for scalping soon.


----------



## Greendoc

gkaneko said:


> So is this air8 product good? Seems like everyone using it.


 Really hard to get it in Hawaii. I rehab bad soil by applying the equivalent of 12 lb of dry soluble humic per acre per year. It might help. Otherwise, a soil test to check Calcium, Magnesium and Sodium levels is in order.


----------



## gkaneko

Greendoc said:


> gkaneko said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this air8 product good? Seems like everyone using it.
> 
> 
> 
> Really hard to get it in Hawaii. I rehab bad soil by applying the equivalent of 12 lb of dry soluble humic per acre per year. It might help. Otherwise, a soil test to check Calcium, Magnesium and Sodium levels is in order.
Click to expand...

Does the humic acid have a smell?

Yeah I tried ordering from a few sites and they would not ship to Hawaii. I was thinking of giving a "soap" aerator a shot since its really cheap and can't really hurt.

I do have lots of KOH that I use for my aquaponics system but I wouldn't know where to start with applying it to my lawn.


----------



## Cory

Prodiamine, Celsius, Bifen xts, and reloaded bait stations. Time for a beer!! :bandit:


----------



## Trippel24

Cory said:


> Prodiamine, Celsius, Bifen xts, and reloaded bait stations. Time for a beer!! :bandit:


Do you mix all 3 of those together? I always wondered if you could throw Celsius in with prodiamine.


----------



## Cory

@Trippel24 I mixed the Celsius and the Prodiamine, mixed just fine. Just don't water the Prodiamine in right away to give the Celsius enough time to dry. I didn't add the Bifen but it probably would have been ok. I only treated around the house and tree line in the backyard with it.


----------



## Greendoc

gkaneko said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gkaneko said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this air8 product good? Seems like everyone using it.
> 
> 
> 
> Really hard to get it in Hawaii. I rehab bad soil by applying the equivalent of 12 lb of dry soluble humic per acre per year. It might help. Otherwise, a soil test to check Calcium, Magnesium and Sodium levels is in order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the humic acid have a smell?
> 
> Yeah I tried ordering from a few sites and they would not ship to Hawaii. I was thinking of giving a "soap" aerator a shot since its really cheap and can't really hurt.
> 
> I do have lots of KOH that I use for my aquaponics system but I wouldn't know where to start with applying it to my lawn.
Click to expand...

Humic has no smell. you might not need or want KOH depending on your salt level and pH. Here is who I use that will ship to Hawaii and they send Humic in a bag ready to dissolve. Kelp4less.com


----------



## gkaneko

thanks Greendoc.


----------



## Buyanet

I looked at it in disgust while reading this forum!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Purchased a reel roller yesterday!


----------



## Austinite

Bunnysarefat said:


> Purchased a reel roller yesterday!


Awesome!


----------



## Trippel24

Bunnysarefat said:



> Purchased a reel roller yesterday!


i have a mclane 20" roller i could have sold you cheaper than a new one


----------



## Trippel24

Cory said:


> @Trippel24 I mixed the Celsius and the Prodiamine, mixed just fine. Just don't water the Prodiamine in right away to give the Celsius enough time to dry. I didn't add the Bifen but it probably would have been ok. I only treated around the house and tree line in the backyard with it.


Thank you


----------



## driver_7

Ordered some new parts for the 220A. Cleaned it up a bit, beginning rust removal, painting black surfaces black again (plastic trim restorer worked well on the handle cover) and removed the auction paint. I have tried a few products to get that "2" off, but no luck so far. The reel is getting replaced after scalping. Getting excited for this growing season!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Trippel24 said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased a reel roller yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> i have a mclane 20" roller i could have sold you cheaper than a new one
Click to expand...

Thanks, but I have a 25"


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Applied Pre-emergent with my New Lesco "Lawn Forum" branded Spreader. Let the season begin fellas!!!!


----------



## Jacob_S

Sprayed MSM turf on some weeds that my screw up of a fall pre-e app let slip through. Used MSM, A. to try something new, B. Saving celcius for the heat of summer.


----------



## J_nick

Nothing, yesterday morning the temp was in the single digits. Jealous of everyone that is already getting the season started. I still have a lot to do before the season gets underway.


----------



## Squishdwg

Put down my first spring app of pre-em. Switched from granular to liquid this year, let's see how it goes.

A bit delayed, but on Thursday 2/7 I gave my crape myrtles a trim.


----------



## cglarsen

Finished construction of my custom sprayer setup with TeeJet components and spray tips.


----------



## cglarsen

Set out on the maiden voyage for the new sprayer and laid down my first application of prodiamine with some liquid aeration with the assistance of some green marker dye. I got a long way to go!


----------



## Cory

cglarsen said:


> Finished construction of my custom sprayer setup with TeeJet components and spray tips.


That's freaking awesome!! Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Creativity at its finest!



cglarsen said:


> Finished construction of my custom sprayer setup with TeeJet components and spray tips.


----------



## cglarsen

@Cory @BakerGreenLawnMaker

Thanks gentlemen. I borrowed heavily from the push sprayer designs that the good folks here have created but I can say that it is an original design and I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out! Frankenstander sprayer


----------



## SCGrassMan

cglarsen said:


> @Cory @BakerGreenLawnMaker
> 
> Thanks gentlemen. I borrowed heavily from the push sprayer designs that the good folks here have created but I can say that it is an original design and I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out! Frankenstander sprayer


Now see with my stander this would be perfect. Can I get a bill of materials list for this?


----------



## Jacob_S

It's a new day so new things done. Got down some penterra before a few days of forecasted rain. Moved one of three bushes from front bed to one of two new locations. And took down some rotten shutters, just need to pressure wash now.


----------



## DeliveryMan

Scalped the crap out of my front and back yards -- and then put down some granular Dimension

So freakin excited for the spring (I have a whole new plan to aerate and level in May) -- gonna really go for broke this year and make it awesome -- but my neighbors and my wife thought I was crazy for cutting the yard today


----------



## trc

Pre-m down:

0.4/M Prodiamine
0.5/M Isoxaben


----------



## jabopy

Got quite warm today, over 40f. Thought about mowing ! but just tidied leaves and debris instead after naughty "Erik"the wind the othe day.


----------



## Stellar P

Yesterday (02/10/2019):
Scalped St Aug down to 2". Front only (5,000 Sq Ft)
Applied 4 oz Prodiamine to 10,000 Sq Ft (Two 4 gallon fills). Rained .25" overnight. Expecting rain throughout today to get towards .50"

Post scalp:


----------



## Dallaslawnnut

Spraying prodiamine/Monument this week! Anyone else doing this combo?


----------



## TonyC

717driver said:


> Ordered some new parts for the 220A. Cleaned it up a bit, beginning rust removal, painting black surfaces black again (plastic trim restorer worked well on the handle cover) and removed the auction paint. I have tried a few products to get that "2" off, but no luck so far. The reel is getting replaced after scalping. Getting excited for this growing season!


I'm thinking you should be ok on the black plastic, but test on an inconspicuous portion as a TEST FIRST!!!

Wipe it with acetone on a paper towel, this will knock down the majority if not all of the auction paint. Acetone's other name is "nail polish remover" and will take more off than you want if you're not careful on painted surfaces.

On John Deere Green Plastics you might want to take a look at this post in my JD Restoration thread.


----------



## driver_7

TonyC said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered some new parts for the 220A. Cleaned it up a bit, beginning rust removal, painting black surfaces black again (plastic trim restorer worked well on the handle cover) and removed the auction paint. I have tried a few products to get that "2" off, but no luck so far. The reel is getting replaced after scalping. Getting excited for this growing season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking you should be ok on the black plastic, but test on an inconspicuous portion as a TEST FIRST!!!
> 
> Wipe it with acetone on a paper towel, this will knock down the majority if not all of the auction paint. Acetone's other name is "nail polish remover" and will take more off than you want if you're not careful on painted surfaces.
> 
> On John Deere Green Plastics you might want to take a look at this post in my JD Restoration thread.
Click to expand...

@TonyC, thank you for the response and link! Great write up in there, I subscribed to the thread. I am about to undertake a restoration of the cutting unit for the 220A, placed my first order for parts, new reel and associated parts are coming in end of the month. I'm thinking I'm going to attempt to scalp with the current blade and bedknife, since it's my first foray into greens mowers. I don't want to find out I have something in the yard that could damage a new reel, aside from my own new operator fears of crashing the machine.

I was able to cover up the "2" with a TLF sticker for now. That black plastic was pretty abrasive and I wish there was a good way to polish it, but I think it might just change the texture of the plastic in that area. The sticker works for now, ha.


----------



## TonyC

717driver said:


> I was able to cover up the "2" with a TLF sticker for now. That black plastic was pretty abrasive and I wish there was a good way to polish it, but I think it might just change the texture of the plastic in that area. The sticker works for now, ha.


PERFECT!


----------



## Austinite

- Unboxed and put together Greenworks dethatcher, getting ready for next week. 
- Organized some tools on the slat wall.
- Filled the can with gas.
- Unboxed fertilizers and insecticides.

Yard is still soaked. It's been a very wet February this year so still no chance to play in the yard!


----------



## Stellar P

Austinite said:


> - Unboxed and put together Greenworks dethatcher, getting ready for next week.


I'll be keeping a close eye on your experience with that dethatcher. I'm on the market for one. Give us a good write up, please.


----------



## Spammage

Stellar P said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Unboxed and put together Greenworks dethatcher, getting ready for next week.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be keeping a close eye on your experience with that dethatcher. I'm on the market for one. Give us a good write up, please.
Click to expand...

I have one, and they work great. You have to get a very large gauge extension cord though to help the motor run cool. I do think it tends to be a little hard on bermuda, while my zoysia could take multiple passes.


----------



## NClawnnut78

Was going to start spraying but cold weather came back to NC. I may do some spraying anyway to kill what the weed company missed. Spot spray to test some.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Stellar P said:


> Yesterday (02/10/2019):
> Scalped St Aug down to 2". Front only (5,000 Sq Ft)
> Applied 4 oz Prodiamine to 10,000 Sq Ft (Two 4 gallon fills). Rained .25" overnight. Expecting rain throughout today to get towards .50"
> 
> Post scalp:


I scalped my St Augustine down to near dirt last year and it did wonders to the lawn throughout the spring and summer months, I'll scalp again this year, probably mid March, and plan to take her down to dirt again this go round. Last season I Kept my HOC right at 2" and the St Augustine looked amazing. I bought a Tru Cut C27 this fall, so Im really itching for April to roll around so I can mow with it.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Austinite said:


> - Unboxed and put together Greenworks dethatcher, getting ready for next week.
> - Organized some tools on the slat wall.
> - Filled the can with gas.
> - Unboxed fertilizers and insecticides.
> 
> Yard is still soaked. It's been a very wet February this year so still no chance to play in the yard!


Is the Lawn Restore similar to Milo? Asking for a friend


----------



## Dallaslawnnut

Sprayed prodiamine/Monument today with my brand new battery sprayer!


----------



## Austinite

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Unboxed and put together Greenworks dethatcher, getting ready for next week.
> - Organized some tools on the slat wall.
> - Filled the can with gas.
> - Unboxed fertilizers and insecticides.
> 
> Yard is still soaked. It's been a very wet February this year so still no chance to play in the yard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Lawn Restore similar to Milo? Asking for a friend
Click to expand...

No it's different. 10-0-6 I believe mostly soy bean meal. Very different, fast release.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut

Do you guys scalp, aerate, dethatch every spring?


----------



## Austinite

Dallaslawnnut said:


> Do you guys scalp, aerate, dethatch every spring?


Yes sir. Some do all 3 some dont.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut

Austinite said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys scalp, aerate, dethatch every spring?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir. Some do all 3 some dont.
Click to expand...

Man it's sounds daunting! I've only read dethatching is needed every couple years or so and coring every year.


----------



## Jacob_S

Dallaslawnnut said:


> Do you guys scalp, aerate, dethatch every spring?


I scalp every spring yes. Did a dethatch last year and made a world of difference in my centipede. I may airate this year prior to my level project


----------



## Dallaslawnnut

Austinite said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys scalp, aerate, dethatch every spring?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir. Some do all 3 some dont.
Click to expand...

As most of us put pre emergent down in February, when should I core aerate?


----------



## Stellar P

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Stellar P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday (02/10/2019):
> Scalped St Aug down to 2". Front only (5,000 Sq Ft)
> Applied 4 oz Prodiamine to 10,000 Sq Ft (Two 4 gallon fills). Rained .25" overnight. Expecting rain throughout today to get towards .50"
> 
> 
> 
> I scalped my St Augustine down to near dirt last year and it did wonders to the lawn throughout the spring and summer months, I'll scalp again this year, probably mid March, and plan to take her down to dirt again this go round. Last season I Kept my HOC right at 2" and the St Augustine looked amazing. I bought a Tru Cut C27 this fall, so Im really itching for April to roll around so I can mow with it.
Click to expand...

I had to take it down in 1/2" increments. Started around 3.5". Once I got down to 2", I was hitting dirt at my high spots and cutting into the crown at sections. I didn't want to push it to 1.5" and regret it. It's a little bumpy and sloped in some spots so I want the extra .5"-1" to hide imperfections, once it starts coming out of dormancy. I'm going to shoot for a 2.5" HOC. I battled Grey Leaf Spot all last year. I'm hoping that the lower HOC will help to dry the canopy out also.

That C27 looks mean as F###! I'd have to do a serious leveling project if I had a reel. I plan on running my rotary into the ground while I save up for something nice. Do you have a journal? I'll follow your progress.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Stellar P said:


> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stellar P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday (02/10/2019):
> Scalped St Aug down to 2". Front only (5,000 Sq Ft)
> Applied 4 oz Prodiamine to 10,000 Sq Ft (Two 4 gallon fills). Rained .25" overnight. Expecting rain throughout today to get towards .50"
> 
> 
> 
> I scalped my St Augustine down to near dirt last year and it did wonders to the lawn throughout the spring and summer months, I'll scalp again this year, probably mid March, and plan to take her down to dirt again this go round. Last season I Kept my HOC right at 2" and the St Augustine looked amazing. I bought a Tru Cut C27 this fall, so Im really itching for April to roll around so I can mow with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to take it down in 1/2" increments. Started around 3.5". Once I got down to 2", I was hitting dirt at my high spots and cutting into the crown at sections. I didn't want to push it to 1.5" and regret it. It's a little bumpy and sloped in some spots so I want the extra .5"-1" to hide imperfections, once it starts coming out of dormancy. I'm going to shoot for a 2.5" HOC. I battled Grey Leaf Spot all last year. I'm hoping that the lower HOC will help to dry the canopy out also.
> 
> That C27 looks mean as F###! I'd have to do a serious leveling project if I had a reel. I plan on running my rotary into the ground while I save up for something nice. Do you have a journal? I'll follow your progress.
Click to expand...

Currently I don't have a journal, but these next few weeks I hope to create one. I'll let you know


----------



## CenlaLowell

Hit some more dallisgrass with roundup before the grass wakes up. Hopefully I can eliminate this before spring time. Dallisgrass is my worst weed for my lawn.


----------



## Jacob_S

CenlaLowell said:


> Hit some more dallisgrass with roundup before the grass wakes up. Hopefully I can eliminate this before spring time. Dallisgrass is my worst weed for my lawn.


Speaking of dallisgrass, you asked me last summer if I had indeed gotten rid of mine with celsius and I said yes. Recently I have been poking around and looking at pictures of bahia, and I think maybe that is what I had, not dallisgrass. Either way multiple celsius apps took out whatever I had.


----------



## Ben S

Put down my first application of the season. Prodiamine at the 3 month rate, Trimec Southern (2-4,d and dicamba), and RGS and Air8 at 6 oz./k.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Looking at clip yield now that the warmer weather has started. Primo may need to go down tomorrow.


----------



## jabopy

^^^ viva_oldtrafford^^^ is that primo on the whole 200acres.!!! Anyway our weather is a lot warmer so I knocked the tops off my lawn, + tidied the edges up. Looks a lot better.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

jabopy said:


> ^^^ viva_oldtrafford^^^ is that primo on the whole 200acres.!!! Anyway our weather is a lot warmer so I knocked the tops off my lawn, + tidied the edges up. Looks a lot better.


No, just my greens for now. I'll make my wall-to-wall primo apps later this summer (125-135 acres about 3 times). Once the greens get started, they will stay regulated until November (minus a few weeks that we are aerifying).


----------



## Brackin4au

Finally able to get my prodiamine down, only able to get the front yard today though. Rain coming for the next few days. Hopefully I'll be able to get the backyard application down early next week before it warms up too much. Used the new backpack sprayer, calibrations seemed a tad off from my testing, but hopefully I got it down evenly. It was windier than I would've liked, but needed to be done today due to pending weather and time constraints. Blue marking dye seems to think i covered it all. Definitely need to get some "spray boots". Used my tennis shoes today and my feet had blue all over them by the time I was done, from soaking through the mesh tops. They say gardeners have a green thumb. Maybe us lawn nuts have a blue toe ha.


----------



## reauxl tigers

Today I attempted to finish off all the left over winter weeds with celcius in 10+ mph winds. It was a nice challenge.


----------



## Austinite

Permethrin Everywhere.


----------



## SWB

Prodiamine / gly.....


----------



## CenlaLowell

Trimmer hedges for the first time. I need plenty of practice. Sprayed over the top 2 in one of my flower beds. Hopefully this shows great results. Extended this flower bed now I'm just waiting for Lowe's to put mulch on sale in the spring.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

CenlaLowell said:


> Hit some more dallisgrass with roundup before the grass wakes up. Hopefully I can eliminate this before spring time. Dallisgrass is my worst weed for my lawn.


Is the dallisgrass in your SA, or Bermuda?


----------



## CenlaLowell

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hit some more dallisgrass with roundup before the grass wakes up. Hopefully I can eliminate this before spring time. Dallisgrass is my worst weed for my lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the dallisgrass in your SA, or Bermuda?
Click to expand...

It's in my Bermuda


----------



## Crabbychas

Put down Spectracide in the front yard (plaintain EVERYWHERE) and roundup in the back. Lawn is at about 50-60% green.


----------



## 1776Lawn

Air8 32oz
Dthatch 30oz
Humic 18oz
Image weed Killer
BioAdvanced Insect Killer
RGS 14oz
MoleGo 4bags 20K
sharpened Mower blades


----------



## Jacob_S

Was really wanting to scalp and bag today, but it has been a nasty misty rain all morning with a small chance again tomorrow and all week. This is killing me, I am ready to work my lawn!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Put down fertilizer [email protected] 1lb per 1k sqft


----------



## N LA Hacker

Thinking about setting my Bermuda on fire this weekend.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

N LA Hacker said:


> Thinking about setting my Bermuda on fire this weekend.


DO IT MAN!


----------



## cglarsen

@CenlaLowell That is a sweet shed. Is it custom? How's the mower so far? I been using mine to spray lately.


----------



## cglarsen

SWB said:


> Prodiamine / gly.....


 Hell of a rig there! How do you keep track of your spacing? Sometimes I lose the tire line of my last pass and have to just hope I'm on the right offset until I pick it up again. I tried marker dye and it helps if I use it heavy.


----------



## SWB

cglarsen said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prodiamine / gly.....
> 
> 
> 
> Hell of a rig there! How do you keep track of your spacing? Sometimes I lose the tire line of my last pass and have to just hope I'm on the right offset until I pick it up again. I tried marker dye and it helps if I use it heavy.
Click to expand...

I actually don't worry about being so precise anymore. I always mix to go both ways. It takes a little longer but I know I'll have good coverage. I've used a marker in the boom before but now I pretty much only use it in my back pack.

I've had my boom for over 10 years so you get a pretty good feel for what you're covering as well as missing.


----------



## cglarsen

SWB said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prodiamine / gly.....
> 
> 
> 
> Hell of a rig there! How do you keep track of your spacing? Sometimes I lose the tire line of my last pass and have to just hope I'm on the right offset until I pick it up again. I tried marker dye and it helps if I use it heavy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually don't worry about being so precise anymore. I always mix to go both ways. It takes a little longer but I know I'll have good coverage. I've used a marker in the boom before but now I pretty much only use it in my back pack.
> 
> I've had my boom for over 10 years so you get a pretty good feel for what you're covering as well as missing.
Click to expand...

2 passes is a good plan, agreed, and 10 years at it is better than marker. Carry on.


----------



## Jacob_S

Weather played nice today and got my scalp and bag done. Took way longer than expected mainly due to taking the front yard way lower than it was last season. Come on sun ready to see the celebration choke out the centipede!


----------



## driver_7

Ordered a new reel and bedknife. Not quite to scalping weather yet, ground is frozen again today. Hopefully soon! I'm going to do the reel replacement after I scalp.


----------



## CenlaLowell

cglarsen said:


> @CenlaLowell That is a sweet shed. Is it custom? How's the mower so far? I been using mine to spray lately.


Thanks, yes it's custom built by a steel company in Southern Louisiana. So far it's great the only thing I haven't seen was the cut quality, so I'm waiting on that.


----------



## Buyanet

I've decided completely spontaneously to get rid of the "hump" between my back porch and down slope. When the previous homeowner added the porch on after the house was built, the foundation for it sits about 3-4 inches below the foundation of the house. When they cleared the space, they didn't clear it far enough out so there has always been this hump which pooled water right next to the porch.

I figured since I'm just getting started actually learning about lawns and trying to make it nice, I may as well dig all that up now before making it pretty.

Downside is that I'm sick, so i was only out there for an hour with a shovel. I can probably finish it tomorrow.


----------



## wartee

Scalped my Zoysia all the way to the bottom
notch on my Tru-Cut. First time I've been able to get that low, topdressing is finally making a difference. Still have some low areas but no idea if I'll spread sand this year.

Oh, and I found a wood screw in the yard. The hard way.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Stared at my weeds till they died.


----------



## Brackin4au

wartee said:


> Oh, and I found a wood screw in the yard. The hard way.


 :shock:


----------



## N LA Hacker

N LA Hacker said:


> Thinking about setting my Bermuda on fire this weekend.


I chickened out.


----------



## gijoe4500

N LA Hacker said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about setting my Bermuda on fire this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> I chickened out.
Click to expand...

Its not too late! Do it, and video it!


----------



## Kicker

Applied 1/4 of annual rate of prodiamine, mounted two eley hose reels in preparation.


----------



## reauxl tigers

Dropped mower deck to 2 inches and bag mowed before the week full of rain. (2 inches lower than during growing season) also raked up grass blades that didnt survive winter.


----------



## J_nick

Nothing it snowed 4"


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

gijoe4500 said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about setting my Bermuda on fire this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> I chickened out.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not too late! Do it, and video it!
Click to expand...

I second that!


----------



## dtillman5

Prodiamine 1/2 annual rate and gly on anything green except the areas where Bermuda never went dormant this winter.


----------



## Brackin4au

Bought my first greensmower... so no turning back now, down the rabbit hole I go!

Got it at the Weeks auction. 260SL. Condition TBD :?

Guess it's finally time to start a lawn journal...


----------



## wiredawg

My god, you folks are rock'n & roll'n...I'm feeling like a slacker. I've only been motivated to get 2 things accomplished so far in 2019. Trimmed my sycamore tree last month and today I got off my butt to get some pre-emergent down. This time around I went with Sunniland Professional Crabgrass Pre-Emergent, 50-lb. bag from Lowes for less than $20.


----------



## smusgrav

I bought a Toro 3150 at the Weeks Auction. Condition: TBD :shock: :?  Marriage Condition: Tenuous :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## wiredawg

So, are folks that are applying "N-Ext" products veterans at this or new users. If veterans, what improvements have you seen?


----------



## Kicker

I think for an entire lawn the proof will be in the "multi-year use" pudding. I used the bio stimulant pack last year and while i can say i noticed some improvement with the air8, it would be hard pressed for me to visually identify any improvements other than that product.

If you watch The lawn care nuts latest video he has some test pots he used GCF products on and the results are noticeable. All soil profiles are different and everyone is going to get mixed results, imo.


----------



## driver_7

Still too cold out to scalp, so I shined up the roller with a wire brush and removed a little rust on some of the accessible surface areas of the 220A, hopefully I can repaint the frame and chain covers this week. I thought about giving the roller an Evaporust soak, but I wasn't sure how the bearings would hold up, replacing those isn't on my list right now as they seem to roll smoothly and quietly still.


----------



## gijoe4500

717driver said:


> Still too cold out to scalp, so I shined up the roller with a wire brush and removed a little rust on some of the accessible surface areas of the 220A, hopefully I can repaint the frame and chain covers this week. I thought about giving the roller an Evaporust soak, but I wasn't sure how the bearings would hold up, replacing those isn't on my list right now as they seem to roll smoothly and quietly still.


I wouldn't do an evapo-rust bath without pulling the bearings first. So good call on that one. You can always pull them, and then re-install them after.

Any reason not to apply some form of hardened enamel paint to that roller to help protect against future rust?


----------



## Buyanet

Sprayed Celsius WG for the first time ever at the medium rate (0.085/1k sq ft) On my backyard only for testing purposes.

I'm still not convinced that's such a small amount of product go such a long way. A 10 ounce bottle would literally last 19 1/2 years on my 3000 square-foot lawn at medium ri i'm still not convinced that such a small amount of product go such a long way. A 10 ounce bottle would literally last 19 1/2 years on my 3000 square-foot lawn at medium rate. Why are they selling it at such big quantities ha ha


----------



## Austinite

Scalped, dethathed, scalped again. Fired up Toro Timemaster for the first time (WOW!). Permethrin+Prodiamine. Edged, rotary scissored.

Got a bunch of footage so Ill be making a video and updating my journal tonight.


----------



## SGrabs33

Austinite said:


> Scalped, dethathed, scalped again. Fired up Toro Timemaster for the first time (WOW!). Permethrin+Prodiamine. Edged, rotary scissored.
> 
> Got a bunch of footage so Ill be making a video and updating my journal tonight.


What height did you get it down to?


----------



## Austinite

SGrabs33 said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scalped, dethathed, scalped again. Fired up Toro Timemaster for the first time (WOW!). Permethrin+Prodiamine. Edged, rotary scissored.
> 
> Got a bunch of footage so Ill be making a video and updating my journal tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> What height did you get it down to?
Click to expand...

1 inch. If the dethatcher didn't expose dirt, I would have gone lower. Below is a video of today's yard work.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=7285#p129263


----------



## CenlaLowell

It rained most of the day, but I was able to get out and fix a flower bed, so when I drop my mulch in it shows depth. I love that look in flower beds. Here an example.



I love this ⬆. Hopefully I can get most of my beds like this before the season really kicks off and it gets hot


----------



## reauxl tigers

Trimmed down monkey grass, trimmed some bushes and cleared out the "garden" bed to make room for more pine straw. Waiting for dryer weather to destroy the weeds in my yard.


----------



## Jacob_S

Walked the lawn to see if maybe, just maybe, I'd be able to get a mow in. Answer, negative multiple days of rain, though barely 1/4" , has things way too wet, I need a couple days of sun.


----------



## Buyanet

Sprayed my front yard with Prodiamine. Waiting to do the backyard for a few days due to the Mark It Blue .... the dogs gotta pee somewhere, LOL.

On another note, what DO you guys use besides Mark It Blue? That stuff is a PITA to work with! Everything is blue for days!


----------



## Ware

Buyanet said:


> ...On another note, what DO you guys use besides Mark It Blue? That stuff is a PITA to work with! Everything is blue for days!


Once I got comfortable with my application technique, I decided it was more trouble than it is worth for most of the products I spray.


----------



## Ral1121

Been awhile since I have been on the forum. But I am back for this growing season. Finally had time for some yard work. Scalped the front yard down to .300 inches. Will be doing the back yard tomorrow as well as spraying some prodiamine and probably a mixture of Celsius and certainty


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed this



To a good bit of weeds in my yard.


----------



## Austinite

Installed the new Rachio 3 irrigation controller. Details here...

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&p=129672#p129672


----------



## Greyleafspot

Mulched up some leaves


----------



## bassadict69

CenlaLowell said:


> Sprayed this
> 
> 
> 
> To a good bit of weeds in my yard.


Do you blanket spray these?


----------



## Buyanet

Watering in Prodiamine because the weather people were wrong once again. No rain!!


----------



## Jacob_S

Got a mow in, even though it's still really wet. I know it's still early but already questioning my desire to maintain 3/4" and may take it up a bit.


----------



## CenlaLowell

bassadict69 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed this
> 
> 
> 
> To a good bit of weeds in my yard.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you blanket spray these?
Click to expand...

Yes I did, but you can spot spray them as well. All depends on your amount of weeds in that area.


----------



## RayTL

FINALLY ... Some SUNSHINE in GA!

Crape Myrtles, roses pruned and tore out some invasive privet on the fence line. Laid down some pre-E and sprayed down the POA!


----------



## seebryango

Perfect day here, but my mower is waiting on a part so I couldn't mow (I'll be ready for next weekend). So I built a new flower bed and planted some Hosta.

Finally got to crack up the Echo PAS-225 that I got as a birthday present in Dec. I think I'm going to like it


----------



## Ral1121

Finally had time to do more yard work. Got the back yard scalped. Was only able to take it down to .400 so another big leveling project is in my future


----------



## SGrabs33

Walked the yard. It stopped raining :thumbup: but everything is soaked, and will be for a while :roll:


----------



## jjepeto

SGrabs33 said:


> Walked the yard. It stopped raining :thumbup: but everything is soaked, and will be for a while :roll:


It's very soaked. But I got out there anyway. I couldn't sit inside and stare at it a single day longer.


----------



## SGrabs33

jjepeto said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walked the yard. It stopped raining :thumbup: but everything is soaked, and will be for a while :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very soaked. But I got out there anyway. I couldn't sit inside and stare at it a single day longer.
Click to expand...

Haha, yeah we have been inside too long! I also have really bad drainage of my yard. Hoping for a few days of sun and maybe I'll get out there with my rotary for the first step of the scalp :thumbup:


----------



## datcope

Sent a soil sample to TAMU....gig'em! Thanks for the suggestion fellow lawn enthusiast.


----------



## CenlaLowell

First cut of the season. I'm glad spring is around the corner.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Shout out to the Houston b-holes.


----------



## soonersfan4512

CenlaLowell said:


> First cut of the season. I'm glad spring is around the corner.


Next weeks forecast makes it feel so far away though!


----------



## ga_dawg

cut some trees in the back yard, put the final coat of paint on the qa5 reel, final list of parts should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## jjepeto

Sprayed Prodiamine in the dark on the front lawn. I'm sure the neighbors think I'm crazy but that was probably well before this stunt. Had to get it down for upcoming warm weather and rain that's coming in a few days. I mixed it with Image to try to take out the wild garlic and onion infestation.

Has anyone done the low dosage of Prodiamine for plugging Bermuda? I'm not plugging but it's going to be pretty thin when it comes out of dormancy so I want to push it to spread out as much as I can.

The part of the label I'm referring to is:


> 2 May be used on newly sprigged or plugged Bermudagrass at rates not to exceed 0.80 lb./A (0.30 oz./1,000 sq. ft.). Newly sprigged or plugged Bermudagrass stolon rooting may be temporarily retarded.


I did basically half that at 0.4 lb./A. I'm wondering how effective and how long it will stay in the soil. I figured at that low of a rate I can always put more down once the Bermuda seems like it's filling in or if I start to see weeds.


----------



## erdons

Gave it another scalping in a different direction then I realized I'm getting dominated by my neighbor who just mowed his fresh weeds.


----------



## Buyanet

Bifenthrin Granules went down at a rate of 2.3 pounds per 1k sq ft. They're being watered in right now. Hoping to find a bunch of dead things tomorrow


----------



## CenlaLowell

soonersfan4512 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> First cut of the season. I'm glad spring is around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> Next weeks forecast makes it feel so far away though!
Click to expand...

Yes you are very cold still. We have a couple of days where the temperature drops again. It's crazy weather over here.


----------



## Buyanet

4 hours after spreading Bifenthrin Granules, I've seen 3 of these worms so far. Not sure what they are, but I think their squiggling in pain


----------



## mantnyh

I was finally able to get outside after the biblical flooding. I went ahead and sprayed some Prodiamine at the .183oz per 1000sqft rate. We we're supposed to have some rain tomorrow, but now it is Friday. Oh well. I also mowed beforehand trying to slowly lower HOC to .75". still have an inch to go since I went to 1.75" today. I'm planning on reel mowing at 1.0" this year.


----------



## soonersfan4512

mantnyh said:


> I was finally able to get outside after the biblical flooding. I went ahead and sprayed some Prodiamine at the .183oz per 1000sqft rate. We we're supposed to have some rain tomorrow, but now it is Friday. Oh well. I also mowed beforehand trying to slowly lower HOC to .75". still have an inch to go since I went to 1.75" today. I'm planning on reel mowing at 1.0" this year.


I hope you post pics of this baby greened up!


----------



## CenlaLowell

New blades came in for my Deere yesterday installed them today. It's been raining for the past few days so there not much I can do.


----------



## Talental

Applied prodiamine to the yard today. Maybe I should have waited till after this cold front moving in. But, I had the day off and it was a beautiful day.

Can't wait for the spring scalp with my new (to me) toro gm1000.


----------



## Brackin4au

Picked up this beast today. 12hr round trip to Weeks, all worth it when I got home, checked fluids and it started on first pull... lot of cleaning up to do, but she's here and she runs. Pretty pumped.


----------



## raymond

Brackin4au said:


> Picked up this beast today. 12hr round trip to Weeks, all worth it when I got home, checked fluids and it started on first pull... lot of cleaning up to do, but she's here and she runs. Pretty pumped.


Jealous - looks great. Enjoy!


----------



## driver_7

Brackin4au said:


> Picked up this beast today. 12hr round trip to Weeks, all worth it when I got home, checked fluids and it started on first pull... lot of cleaning up to do, but she's here and she runs. Pretty pumped.


Congrats on the new addition! It's beautiful!!


----------



## Brackin4au

717driver said:


> Congrats on the new addition! It's beautiful!!





raymond said:


> Jealous - looks great. Enjoy!


Thanks guys... pretty pumped!


----------



## 985arrowhead

Got this down Monday before rain started Tuesday night after the scalp @ .4 HOC. Hoping to maintain a .5-.75 this season. PGR at the ready. Also put down 1/2# N with GreenTRX. Hoping to get it going.




Yesterday morning the sand was settling nicely down and into the canopy.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Before the rain comes I decided to make this flower bed bigger. The white stuff us preen pre emergent and I'm waiting for spring sale to get my pallet of mulch.


----------



## erdons

Lots more green starting to come up, finally had some temp close to 70 in LA during the last week although it rained again yesterday and today. Lowest night time temp in the next 10 days is 49 so might be time for my first fertilizer application of the year.


----------



## AllenbSC

Scalping in progress. Went down from 2 in. hoc to 1 in. hoc. Going on down to 1/2 in. Later this week.


----------



## wcampbell42

Was finally able to get out on Saturday, and for a few hours on Sunday before the rain came again. In my short window I was able to cut back all the roses, stripe the front yard, and cut in edges on garden beds. Ready for the yard to start greening up so I'm not cutting dust anymore.


----------



## datcope

Well, the weather outside was....



....so I moved into the garage and checked the maintenance items on the JD S-240....



....and ran the battery power to the sprayer.....



....and organized my chemicals on the workbench.



Now if the weather will just cooperate. lol


----------



## Austinite




----------



## CenlaLowell

It was really cold this morning but it turned out to be a beautiful day overall. I put down 33-0-0 at 1/2 lb per 1k sqft. Then I managed to blanket spray 


Today has definitely been a productive day.


----------



## Coach8

Dethatched part of my yard with a Sun joe that I borrowed from a fellow TLF member that I work with. I went 2 directions on the next to lowest setting with the scarifier blades. May have been a little too aggressive...but its Bermuda...im sure it can handle the beating. I do think I will do the rest of the yard only one direction though. Hope to be able to get most of that done after work tomorrow. Plan is to suck it all up with rotary and bag and then hopefully scalp and prodiamine this weekend if it doesn't rain.


----------



## reauxl tigers

Put a new mulch blade on the mower, put the side discarge on and cut my St Aug down to 3 inches (usually at 4-4 1/2 during growing season). Gonna do the same thing in another week or 2 then level low spots with sand and try GreenTRX for the 1st time.


----------



## Austinite

Mowed, Humic Acid, 10-0-6, Air-8, RGS.


----------



## Jacob_S

Got a mow in and mounted the rotary scissors to my echo srm 225 and it didnt like it so went and bought a shindaiwa t262x and boy howdy this is a boss hoss setup.


----------



## bassadict69

reauxl tigers said:


> Put a new mulch blade on the mower, put the side discarge on and cut my St Aug down to 3 inches (usually at 4-4 1/2 during growing season). Gonna do the same thing in another week or 2 then level low spots with sand and try GreenTRX for the 1st time.


Is this something you do yearly?


----------



## Tmank87

Jacob_S said:


> Got a mow in and mounted the rotary scissors to my echo srm 225 and it didnt like it so went and bought a shindaiwa t262x and boy howdy this is a boss hoss setup.


What didn't you like about it on the 225? I've been contemplating buying and mounting on my 230.


----------



## Jacob_S

It's been picky over the past couple seasons, but didnt want to spin the scissors. I think it has plenty power but mine just wasn't running right. That and it gave me an excuse for a new piece of equipment.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Since the rain quit I was able to get outside. I had another flower bed to widen. The crepe myrtle grew so big so fast the small bed looked really bad. Job done :nod:


----------



## Tmank87

Jacob_S said:


> It's been picky over the past couple seasons, but didnt want to spin the scissors. I think it has plenty power but mine just wasn't running right. That and it gave me an excuse for a new piece of equipment.


Cool. Thanks. I've been hunting for a Kombi system myself so was hoping this could be my reasoning :lol:


----------



## stepper

Scalped the front yard and put down some humic. We had some stonework done around the trees and flower beds a couple of months ago. As I scalped I noticed a lot of loose pebbles and rocks that had to get picked up. That was rather annoying.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Jacob_S said:


> Got a mow in and mounted the rotary scissors to my echo srm 225 and it didnt like it so went and bought a shindaiwa t262x and boy howdy this is a boss hoss setup.


What issue were you having with your echo?

Mine has a little trouble getting the blades moving when cold but once they are spinning and warmed up a second I have no problems.

Sometimes I think I am gonna break the shaft though! Added more grease and that seemed to help a little.

Thanks,


----------



## driver_7

Applied the spring Pre-em with a dose of Certainty added to get things underway for 2019! I used the certainty to get a few Poa stragglers that managed to get through this winter. I attribute the Poa to operator error when spraying last fall. I got the blessing to upgrade to the 20V backpack. :thumbup:


----------



## Jacob_S

985arrowhead said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a mow in and mounted the rotary scissors to my echo srm 225 and it didnt like it so went and bought a shindaiwa t262x and boy howdy this is a boss hoss setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What issue were you having with your echo?
> 
> Mine has a little trouble getting the blades moving when cold but once they are spinning and warmed up a second I have no problems.
> 
> Sometimes I think I am gonna break the shaft though! Added more grease and that seemed to help a little.
> 
> Thanks,
Click to expand...

Just wasn't wanting to spin the blades at all. Bogging down, it's even done it with the string head, just hasn't really run right for a while, and I reached my point of frustration. I've had my eye on shindaiwa for a while, didn't take much for me to run and buy one. Now the shindy spins the blades without even thinking about it.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed RGS and AIR8 didn't finish because I had something come up.


----------



## bigmks

Applied fertilome weed killer with some msm to smoke my weeds in my lawn.


----------



## Jacob_S

Double picketing the fence with gaps offset so you cant see through. And beginning an accent bed, one to keep the dogs off the fence line some and hopefully plants will help soak up water there.


----------



## TroyScherer

I spent a few hours out just racking up leaves, and pine straw, as well as picking up sticks, branches, and pine cones. It's only in the 40's here in Ohio. So I was looking for any reason to get out.


----------



## soonersfan4512

PMCS on all lawn equipment. Sharpened mower blades. Bermuda scalp planned one week from today.


----------



## Two9tene

@@soonersfan4512 , Well only someone in the Army, or has been in the Army, would use jargon such as PMCS on this forum! Lol well Battle where are you at in OK? It's cool to see a fellow service member on here. I am planning on scalping next week as well. I'm in Elgin just north of Fort Sill.


----------



## soonersfan4512

Two9tene said:


> @@soonersfan4512 , Well only someone in the Army, or has been in the Army, would use jargon such as PMCS on this forum! Lol well Battle where are you at in OK? It's cool to see a fellow service member on here. I am planning on scalping next week as well. I'm in Elgin just north of Fort Sill.


Haha yup I'm busted! I am in Broken Arrow. I lived in the barracks on Ft. Sill for 4 years until I got out. I've been out 10 years now. I need to go back and see if anything has changed down there.


----------



## Redtenchu

I began my scalp today, most of the work was done by the Swardman I have on loan. I used the catcher until my trashcan was full. I kept at it without the catcher for a while just to tear more up.


----------



## 985arrowhead

soonersfan4512 said:


> PMCS on all lawn equipment. Sharpened mower blades. Bermuda scalp planned one week from today.


 :lol: preventive maintenance checks and services! I love it!


----------



## 985arrowhead

Put fresh straw in the flower beds and laid down .5#/1k GreenTRX


----------



## Two9tene

Bought a GM 1000! Can't wait to scalp next weekend!


----------



## Austinite

Swardman cut the front yard, first time I get stripes to work. Very exciting. Also cut an area in my back yard for putting green.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed the rest of my yard today. I really need to mount a sprayer to my garden tactor or something. I'm really getting tired of walking this much. Anywho I also extended a flower bed to make it easier to make turns with my stand on


----------



## Jacob_S

Second of a split app of dimension, air8, rgs and greenTRX down.


----------



## Brackin4au

Austinite said:


> Also cut an area in my back yard for putting green.


 :thumbup: :nod:


----------



## FRD135i

Applied 33-0-0 @1*per 1k. Planted some aluminum plants under the oak tree


----------



## Cjames1603

Did my scalp yesterday and today. Would like to put some Celsius down. I had some weeds in the wet areas of the yard. Is it too early to do Celsius or prosedge??


----------



## XLT_66

Did a secondary scalp (went lower) on the whole yard and layed down 1#N/1000 of GreenTRX. Spring has sprung in Central Texas!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Decided it was time to mow, and I scalped it down to 0.250... I'm dusty!


----------



## Coach8

Dethatched/verticut more of the front yard. Goal is to finish that and then scalp and Prodiamine this week.


----------



## Buffalolawny

datcope said:


> Well, the weather outside was....
> 
> 
> 
> ....so I moved into the garage and checked the maintenance items on the JD S-240....
> 
> 
> 
> ....and ran the battery power to the sprayer.....
> 
> 
> 
> ....and organized my chemicals on the workbench.
> 
> 
> 
> Now if the weather will just cooperate. lol


Don't let Connor Ward see your garage bench setup


----------



## CenlaLowell

I decided to work out in the yard this morning. I have this tree, I don't know the name of, that needed the flower bed extended. 




Job complete

Next I don't know how I messed this up but that tree above is definitely in the wrong spot. My placement skills were surly lacking on that day. Check this picture out



I've come to the conclusion that I will head down to the nursery, Forest Hill, La, sometime next week and pick up a Dynamite Crepe myrtle to put in that spot. I will also pick up plenty of Liriope also


----------



## Nkoehn22

I did a test area of Sedge Ender with Blue Spray Marker. I've used Sedge Ender with good success but wanted to try out the blue spray marker.


----------



## Nkoehn22




----------



## Austinite

CenlaLowell said:


> I decided to work out in the yard this morning. I have this tree, I don't know the name of, that needed the flower bed extended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Job complete
> 
> Next I don't know how I messed this up but that tree above is definitely in the wrong spot. My placement skills were surly lacking on that day. Check this picture out
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that I will head down to the nursery, Forest Hill, La, sometime next week and pick up a Dynamite Crepe myrtle to put in that spot. I will also pick up plenty of Liriope also


Looks awesome. Nothing like a trenched edge!


----------



## datcope

Buffalolawny said:


> datcope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the weather outside was....
> 
> 
> 
> ....so I moved into the garage and checked the maintenance items on the JD S-240....
> 
> 
> 
> ....and ran the battery power to the sprayer.....
> 
> 
> 
> ....and organized my chemicals on the workbench.
> 
> 
> 
> Now if the weather will just cooperate. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let Connor Ward see your garage bench setup
Click to expand...

I'm just following his lead....


----------



## robnavarro

Tried to edge up and clean flower beds... then found these suckers.


----------



## Two9tene

https://postimg.cc/R6g8dgH2

Wow that looks like a hell-of-maze to mow around!


----------



## jayhawk

I have a tifgrand beauty script. Since my trucut only goes so low, leaving still too much material for my taste....I got the echo string trimmer out and went to town ....down to mud. We'll see how that works out


----------



## Two9tene

Put an LCN sticker that I have had over a year on my laptop!



Shout out to @LawnCareNut

Since it's been raining and all here, I have been on an epic research mission to obsolve myself of my past Lawn transgressions!


----------



## Kballen11

Rented a power rake and went to work. I was worried a moved too much dirt but after I went over the yard with the Honda a second time it picked most of everything up. Got out the 220B and took it down to .75. Going to drop it today to .40. Well that's the plan anyway.



Not sure my wife agrees!


----------



## Jacob_S

Looking out the back window, looks like it time to mow every few days already.


----------



## Crabbychas

Bought some Riviera seed for the back yard! Gonna fence it off soon and start spraying. Make sure everything is d-e-d dead when I'm ready to plant.


----------



## J_nick

Two9tene said:


> Put an LCN sticker that I have had over a year on my laptop!
> 
> 
> 
> Shout out to @ LCNFL


I thing you're looking for @LawnCareNut


----------



## Two9tene

@J_nick the irony that I reached out to Allan, aka @LawnCareNut when I purchased my stimulant package, claiming my stickers were not in the package, only to find them a week later. SMH. I felt like a complete novice! Nonetheless, here's to you brother and your continued success with your channel!!


----------



## Way2low01

Did my spring scalp. Well, I took it from 2" down to 1.5, about as low as I can go with my rotary mower before I tear up the yard.


----------



## SGrabs33

Kballen11 said:


> Not sure my wife agrees!


Love it, she's a keeper!


----------



## erdons

Gave it another mowing, trying to push that lateral growth. Finally some 80 degree weather coming to So Cal in the next few days with no more rain in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Coach8

Verticut/dethatched in 2 directions all of the rest of the front yard that I could reach with the 100' cord on the Sun Joe that I borrowed. I have about 500 square feet in the corner that I can't reach with the extension cord so I'm gonna have to do that by hand with a tine rake. Sucked it up with the rotary. In case you were wondering, a just under 10K sq. ft. front yard that hasn't been dethatched since the home was built 11 years ago accumulated 16 55 gallon trash cans full of thatch (and I haven't even scalped with the reel yet). After that, I made an upgrade to the Tru-Cut. A little out with the old, in with the new.


----------



## Two9tene

So bad news, my local (rural) Homedepot did not have the Ryobi One+ sprayer. Gonna make a trip up to OKC this weekend to pick that joker up. Second, I'm like a kid in a candy store on the R&R products Website <-- Check it out! Just bought a new bed knife for the GM 1000, going to replace it after I scalp the lawn. And a couple of other tools to put in the tool box! I will review them when I receive them!! Super pumped can't wait for this Oklahoma rain to disappear!


----------



## WDE46

Finished dethatching the front yard. Gonna cut it short tomorrow and apply Dimension before the rain comes in.


----------



## Ral1121

Gave my yard it's first official cut since my scalping. Starting to really see some greening up. Put out some greentrx with the coming rain.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Let my son have another go with the Flex


----------



## Greendoc

How's he doing with that mower? Soon he will be a pro.


----------



## Crabbychas

Gave it a quick haircut before work. I picked up some AMS and 0-0-24 from siteone Friday morning and fertilized, the 0-0-24 has a lot of iron plus other micros. Turned it a nice dark green by the next morning.


----------



## Two9tene

Heading to Napa to get spark plugs, oil and fuel filters. Gonna do some long-over-due maintenance on all my equipment.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I forgot to post yesterday but edged, trimmed, and pull weeds.


----------



## SGrabs33

Cut down some bushes and walked the yard to see how soggy it was. Planning a scalp either this weekend or next.


----------



## Coach8

Edged and trimmed the best I could in 50-60 mph winds. Blew my trimmer around enough where my lines weren't very tight, but looks better than before.


----------



## Two9tene

So today I got to scalp the crap out of my lawn. Brought it down with the rotary first and then broke out the new (old) greensmaster 1000 and brought the HOC down to .50"! Oh yeah! Hell of a day. Threw down my pre-em as well. Can't wait for the green up! I was so excited to see stripes in my dormant lawn! Super Corny!


----------



## smusgrav

Repaired my fence. Yesterday's 75 mph wind rippped anchor out of ground and ripped brackets off of post.


----------



## erdons

Might be premature but I likely won't be having a day off from work for about 6 weeks I decided to do some leveling. Dropped 2 lbs of urea 46-0-0 on there also.


----------



## soonersfan4512

Watched the city tear up my yard.


----------



## SGrabs33

Completed 7 small engine oil changes :thumbup:


----------



## Coach8

Yesterday, went to go start my scalp. Mower wouldn't pull start. So my lawn care for the day consisted of a heavy stream of 4 letter words directed at my Tru-Cut as I tried to work on it.


----------



## Kballen11

Scalped at .25 yesterday. Hoping to maintain at .33 this season. Applying sulfur and pre-e today!


----------



## Kballen11

Kballen11 said:


> Scalped at .25 yesterday. Hoping to maintain at .33 this season. Applying sulfur and pre-e today!


Also, I was shocked how much green was revealed after bringing down the HOC. I am sure it is partly because I have Latitude 36 bermuda but it confirmed to me why you should never spot spray RU in the lawn.


----------



## Austinite

Applied LAWNIFI front and back.


----------



## erdons

Added some edging along the wall and did a bit of leveling, I'll need to bring in another 1/2 yard or so in a few weeks.


----------



## Two9tene

Austinite said:


> Applied LAWNIFI front and back.


I like the new signature image! I
Might steal this one too! I'm just joshing brother! Lmao!!!


----------



## Austinite

Two9tene said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied LAWNIFI front and back.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the new signature image! I
> Might steal this one too! I'm just joshing brother! Lmao!!!
Click to expand...

 :lol: all good. Man. What's up with this cold weather!!!!


----------



## Ben S

Mowed and put down 34-0-0. Earlier this week I treated with the Next Bio Stim Pack and bifenthrin to keep the ants out.


----------



## jimbeckel

I power raked, mowed and bag the clippings, raked some high spots by hand, used the allett with brush attachment then slit aerated


----------



## stepper

Did some scalping in the back. Was going to go lower, but the mrs was getting impatient. Did put down some Air8 as a test to see if it can help with some drainage


----------



## gwolf64

Scalped. Edged. Ordered new Solo battery powered sprayer. Trying PGR and FAS for the first time after green up.


----------



## Coach8

Austinite said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied LAWNIFI front and back.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the new signature image! I
> Might steal this one too! I'm just joshing brother! Lmao!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: all good. Man. What's up with this cold weather!!!!
Click to expand...

You guys are more tech savvy than I am. I can't even figure out how to rename my link Coach8's Lawn Journal. Lol.

Today, I did some maintenance work on my Tru-Cut and got a great left tricep workout hand pumping my sprayer for the better part of 2 hours while I put down Prodiamine in the front yard.


----------



## high leverage

Coach8 said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the new signature image! I
> Might steal this one too! I'm just joshing brother! Lmao!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: all good. Man. What's up with this cold weather!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are more tech savvy than I am. I can't even figure out how to rename my link Coach8's Lawn Journal. Lol.
> 
> Today, I did some maintenance work on my Tru-Cut and got a great left tricep workout hand pumping my sprayer for the better part of 2 hours while I put down Prodiamine in the front yard.
Click to expand...

Damn 2 hours for 10,000 sq. ft? Did you measure your lawn correctly? Maybe 100,000 sq. ft in 2 hours


----------



## Coach8

I'm a slow walker when I spray. Lol. And I did some of the back too, just didn't finish it.


----------



## Ware

Coach8 said:


> You guys are more tech savvy than I am. I can't even figure out how to rename my link Coach8's Lawn Journal. Lol.


I fixed this for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Coach8

Ware said:


> Coach8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are more tech savvy than I am. I can't even figure out how to rename my link Coach8's Lawn Journal. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed this for you. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks, Ware! Is that something you have to do from admin side, or is there a way to do it ourselves?


----------



## Ware

Coach8 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are more tech savvy than I am. I can't even figure out how to rename my link Coach8's Lawn Journal. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed this for you. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Ware! Is that something you have to do from admin side, or is there a way to do it ourselves?
Click to expand...

Pretty Links


----------



## SWB

Spent the day scalping and burning. It amazes me that Bermuda will almost burst into flames if an ember makes its way out of the fire pit but when you actually put it in the pit it just smolders.


----------



## trc

Finally dry enough to get our scalp on in Atlanta.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I didn't get any pictures but one of my friends was nice enough to come scalp the front yard for me. According to the owners manual it was scalped at 1.75". Hope to keep it at 2.25" this summer but it will really depend on how my wife and son take to mowing every 3 days.


----------



## Jacob_S

Just a mow and a trim with the rotary scissors, man I love those things. Also reset my hoc, took it down to 1/2 to maintain 3/4. Between a cold snap and enough rain to keep me from mowing I felt it was needed.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, I forgot to take pictures. I will post them tomorrow.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Mowed. Still greener than the neighbors, but I'm ready for some warmer temps for the full greenup.


----------



## StormTrooper86

Burned the yard


----------



## Bradymco11

Measured my sprinkler output to calibrate for summer run times.


----------



## stepper

Found this stone in the yard. I'm sure anyone with new construction can feel my pain.


----------



## J_nick

Bradymco11 said:


> Measured my sprinkler output to calibrate for summer run times.


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=4&start=40#p985 @Ware I about did it last night just for fun but I didn't want to pick up all the toys from the kids


----------



## Ware

:lol: @J_nick


----------



## dtillman5

Took the back down to 0.5. I'd post a pic but it looks like all the other scalped brown yards in these posts :lol:


----------



## datcope

I put down 0.4 oz Prodiamine/gal/M and 0.1 oz Celsius/gal/M on the lawn. I must say that I felt like a mad scientist measuring out the proportions for my sprayer. There has been a lot of questions/preparation getting to this point and I would like to thank everyone for your input. I am excited to see how my pre/post-e program preforms this year. I put down a gallon of Spectracide on the weeds in the rock bed next to the street. I finished the repairs on my irrigation anti-syphon valve. I pulled weeds with my neighbor on our shared property line. Finally, I helped him repair an irrigation valve control line his wife cut while pulling additional weeds.

All in all, a good day in the yard!


----------



## grassland

Last week, I spent the entire week digging up landscaping rocks from the previous owners, backfilling everything with dirt, and laying new sod.

On Friday, I powerwashed the driveway and sidewalk. Yesterday, I cleanered out and calibrated all my spinkler heads and repaired 16 holes in my vinyl fence using a vinyl fence repair kit. Today, I put down starter fert, bug granules, and an antifungal treatment on the sod (because of some major brown spot that was showing up). Also, fertilized all the plants. It has been a long but enjoyable week.


----------



## w0lfe

I got my pre m down today at the 6 month rate


----------



## Buffalolawny

StormTrooper86 said:


> Burned the yard


Have i missed something about the burning of the lawn in the picture?

Any reason behind the burning of the lawn?


----------



## gwolf64

Upgraded my sprayer game, changed the oil and filter in my mower and scalped.


----------



## Two9tene

gwolf64 said:


> Upgraded my sprayer game, changed the oil and filter in my mower and scalped.


Heck Yeah! Now all you need is a Reel Mower!


----------



## Austinite

Haven't started yet, but today the plan is to power-wash the concrete front and back and once it's dry, applying Permethrin everywhere.


----------



## StormTrooper86

Buffalolawny said:


> StormTrooper86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Burned the yard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have i missed something about the burning of the lawn in the picture?
> 
> Any reason behind the burning of the lawn?
Click to expand...

It helps with the green-up in the yard, kills weed seeds and helps keep the thatch layer low.


----------



## Yossarian

Scalped. Weeds are bad this year. I still have more scalping to do. I plan to core aerate and then drop pre-em. I threw my back out last year and the lawn suffered a bit. I'm later on the scalp than I've ever been but I'm sure she'll bounce back.


----------



## Ware

Yossarian said:


> Scalped. Weeds are bad this year. I still have more scalping to do. I plan to core aerate and then drop pre-em. I threw my back out last year and the lawn suffered a bit. I'm later on the scalp than I've ever been but I'm sure she'll bounce back.


Welcome back!


----------



## smusgrav

Scalped for my first time. Man that was a lot work!


----------



## SCGrassMan

Started on a pad in the yard for a fountain. Had a stump ground out of here in the fall.


----------



## Austinite

Relocated a sprinkler head , Applied Permethrin and Flew my Drone for the 1st time.


----------



## Cheesetoast

Scalped and bagged with Rotary to .5". Installed french drain tying in three downspouts, dethatched with that 10 Amp greenworks dethatcher, cut down and burned a few wax myrtles, cut the AT&T fiber optic to my house, applied Prodiamine, and serviced the Honda.
Luckily the trash man took all 13 bags this morning. Vodka was had!


----------



## 985arrowhead

I performed a full service mow yesterday to include all edging and blowing etc.

Anyone else using power scissors to edge? They worked great but was worried about dulling the blades.

This morning I serviced my JD180C by greasing all the fittings back lapping and adjusting bed knife. Cuts paper like a razor across the reel and drives so smooth. When I got the thing last summer I had trouble with a couple fittings to the roller drum on the right side of the mower if standing behind and the drive as well on that side. Took the zerk fittings off and cleaned real good, reinstalled and gave a quick hard pumps on the grease gun and pumped until I saw new grease coming out. Really rolls now so much smoother!


----------



## Jacob_S

985arrowhead said:


> Anyone else using power scissors to edge? They worked great but was worried about dulling the blades.


I am on the fence about this with mine, manufacturer claims they can be used for it, but I believe I remember a few saying it does indeed dull the blades quickly.


----------



## N LA Hacker

I used it a couple of times. Not sure if I'll do it all season


----------



## Brackin4au

Finally got my front yard scalped as low as my rotary will go, 1". Should get my 260SL back this week, and I'll take it down some more. Not sure how low I'll be able to get on this round, until I can level with some sand this season. We shall see... 20 bags of grass gone from my front yard though, so it was a good morning!





Next up is to take care of the mess my bushes are in (likely replacing them this year though), and prune my crepe myrtle before it warms up.

Felt good to get in the yard today.


----------



## Cory

Probably jumped the gun a bit but put out some fertilizer. Some of my Bermuda that's coming out of dormancy is yellowish like it needs some N. Made me wonder if the annual ryegrass I planted depleted all the nitrogen as well as all the rain we had this winter. Ground temps were around 62°-64° so decided to run with it.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Trimmed bushes and trees. Trying to make a decision about leveling this year.


----------



## Brackin4au

Got the 260SL back from getting reel sharpened. Didn't plan on cutting any grass this afternoon, but you all know how that goes.... I cut the front yard in 2 directions.







Scalped down to 3/4". It had a tough time in a lot of spots, bogging down, but it eventually made it okay. Main reason for a second pass in different direction. I scalped with rotary yesterday as low as I could get, 1", but I'm sure it was higher than that in some spots. Still some high spots and scragglers. All in all pretty pleased... ready for the green up and thicken up. Now that it's low, it's definitely thinner. Come on warm temps and green grass!


----------



## Jacob_S

Mowed the Bermuda, looked like the crazy guy mowing nothing.


----------



## Two9tene

Jacob_S said:


> Mowed the Bermuda, looked like the crazy guy mowing nothing.


Crazy guy now, genius later! I love dominating in my neighborhood!

How about some pics bud? Lol


----------



## Jacob_S

Two9tene said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed the Bermuda, looked like the crazy guy mowing nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy guy now, genius later! I love dominating in my neighborhood!
> 
> How about some pics bud? Lol
Click to expand...

 Hahaha I'll snag some, put them in picture thread and journal.


----------



## Redtenchu

I've walked it down to 0.25ish, now it's time to put down PreE and let the Bermuda grow!











This spot was still wet and got messy with the low HOC!


----------



## Two9tene

Redtenchu said:


> I've walked it down to 0.25ish, now it's time to put down PreE and let the Bermuda grow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This spot was still wet and got messy with the low HOC!


Lmao! Looks like the neighbor is trying to dominate with some "MarkitBlue"!!!


----------



## Redtenchu

Two9tene said:


> Lmao! Looks like the neighbor is trying to dominate with some "MarkitBlue"!!!


It'll be short lived brother!


----------



## Austinite

Put down 4-1-1 from Kelp, Bat Guano and worm castings on my putting greens area.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=7285&p=135913#p135913


----------



## Two9tene

Finally got around to the in-laws lawn. They inherited a weed filled lawn earlier this year. Threw down 2-4D, Atrizene, and Quinclorac. Hopefully, this will give the little bit of Bermuda and opportunity to try and come back to life this season.


----------



## Rickk567

Redtenchu said:


> I've walked it down to 0.25ish, now it's time to put down PreE and let the Bermuda grow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This spot was still wet and got messy with the low HOC!


Do the wet spots near the curb fill in for you gradually or quickly?


----------



## Two9tene

Planted more boxwoods to fill in the distant future hedge. Treated them with Humic 12, RGS, and some Neem Oil on the existing boxwoods.

Noticed some green-up on the lawn! Can't wait to give it that first Reel Low Mow!


----------



## Redtenchu

Rickk567 said:


> Do the wet spots near the curb fill in for you gradually or quickly?


It's quick.


----------



## Two9tene

Redtenchu said:


> Seen this meme and instantly thought about this picture! Lmao


----------



## Redtenchu

Lol @Two9tene


----------



## Two9tene

Took the GM 1000 out for a spin, checked the HOC and it was at 7/8" so I dropped it down to .50" and passed over the lawn in two directions. 
Threw down a ton of Milo! 
Got a little bit of green in the catcher!


----------



## AllenbSC

Watched the curbing company install my landscape curbs. Mulch gets installed tomorrow with some new plants. Also bringing HOC
down to .5in.


----------



## Redtenchu

I put down Prodiamine WG at the 6 month rate. Celsius WG applied at the low rate for a few weeds that have shown up in the last few weeks and tournament ready for the hell of it.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Blanket sprayed Celsius at the high rate.


----------



## Buffalolawny

Cut with the push reel mower and sprayed Seasol mixed with Thrive Soluble All Purpose Plant Food after the cut.

https://www.seasol.com.au/home-garden/products/seasol-super-soil-wetter-conditioner/
https://www.yates.com.au/products/fertilising/water-soluble/thrive-soluble-all-purpose-plant-food/


----------



## JPorter

Austinite said:


> - Unboxed and put together Greenworks dethatcher, getting ready for next week.
> - Organized some tools on the slat wall.
> - Filled the can with gas.
> - Unboxed fertilizers and insecticides.
> 
> Yard is still soaked. It's been a very wet February this year so still no chance to play in the yard!


Brotha... Damn close to how I have my set up in my garage. Haha... good to know I'm not the only one. Wife says I care too much about grass... She just doesn't understand me lol.


----------



## JPorter

StormTrooper86 said:


> Burned the yard


Dude... I am so excited to see how this works out for you and see more pictures. I'm so stoked for you lol... I love this damn website. I love grass! lol


----------



## JPorter

gwolf64 said:


> Upgraded my sprayer game, changed the oil and filter in my mower and scalped.


How do you like that sprayer? I bought a 20v Chapin last year and its leaking and straight garbage... need a better more trustworthy one


----------



## ga_dawg

Put down mulch, trimmed the bushes, and scalped!


----------



## Tmank87

JPorter said:


> gwolf64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upgraded my sprayer game, changed the oil and filter in my mower and scalped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like that sprayer? I bought a 20v Chapin last year and its leaking and straight garbage... need a better more trustworthy one
Click to expand...

@JPorter what height setting did you scalp with on that rotary. I have the same and I've been scared to death to 'scalp at the lowest setting' how many clicks from the far right are your rear and front wheels?


----------



## Austinite

Put the last 2 sprinklers under ground level.


----------



## J_nick

Attempted to scalp. Made it one time
around the perimeter and the belt shredded on my power rake/ verticutter. I guess it's a rare belt because no one in NW OK keeps it in stock so the scalp will continue Wednesday once the belt get in.

Here's a nice pic that shows how much more material verticutting will remove. Verticut/rotary/ reel @ 1/2" vs reel only at 1/2"



5/8" mow last fall vs 1/2" reel vs verticut/rotary/reel @ 1/2"


----------



## Spammage

J_nick said:


> Attempted to scalp. Made it one time
> around the perimeter and the belt shredded on my power rake/ verticutter. I guess it's a rare belt because no one in NW OK keeps it in stock so the scalp will continue Wednesday once the belt get in.
> 
> Here's a nice pic that shows how much more material verticutting will remove. Verticut/rotary/ reel @ 1/2" vs reel only at 1/2"
> 
> 
> 
> 5/8" mow last fall vs 1/2" reel vs verticut/rotary/reel @ 1/2"


Weird. Same thing happened to me the other day. I ordered one, but happened to stop by an O'Reilly and they had one. Don't know if you tried the automotive shops or not, but it might be worth checking.


----------



## J_nick

@Spammage O'Reilly's has one ordered for me. It'll be here Tuesday morning. I have to take my daughter to gymnastics Tuesday so no lawn work that day. It's a 5/8" x 33". Closest I could find today was a 5/8" x 35" and it wouldn't work.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Mowed St Aug down to 1", applied Lime at 5#/1,000 sq/ft, applied GreenTRX at 7#/1,000 sq/ft

Before mow









After mow

url=https://postimg.cc/WqpWxFMm]







[/url]


----------



## Two9tene

Changed my bedknife to a .187-.100" knife, Backlaped, and gave the GM 1000 a good shower!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

@Two9tene what did you wash your mower with?


----------



## Two9tene

@BakerGreenLawnMaker

I wound up using this to clean the engine/motor block:



And then just cleaned everything else with plain ol Simple Green:



It was a quick wash, to be honest. I plan to fully detail that joker, and take it completely apart, here in the near future. I want to knock off every bit of rust and re-paint whatever I can.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

@Two9tene, :thumbup:

I need to clean my TruCut and was wondering what to use. I'll keep those in mind. Your lawn is looking great man, can't wait to see those Reel stripes in your Bermuda come summer.


----------



## gwolf64

JPorter said:


> gwolf64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upgraded my sprayer game, changed the oil and filter in my mower and scalped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like that sprayer? I bought a 20v Chapin last year and its leaking and straight garbage... need a better more trustworthy one
Click to expand...

So far so good. I'm impressed with the quality.


----------



## gwolf64

Tmank87 said:


> JPorter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gwolf64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upgraded my sprayer game, changed the oil and filter in my mower and scalped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like that sprayer? I bought a 20v Chapin last year and its leaking and straight garbage... need a better more trustworthy one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @JPorter what height setting did you scalp with on that rotary. I have the same and I've been scared to death to 'scalp at the lowest setting' how many clicks from the far right are your rear and front wheels?
Click to expand...

1.25". I want to be at .75" but my lawn is too bumpy.


----------



## Ben S

I mowed yesterday and had planned to put fertilizer down in the front. I've got bermuda that I'm pushing to thicken up and fill in this year so I'm doing .75 lb N/1000/week. I got barely 1/4 of the way through the app when my spreader broke :shout:. Picking up a new one later today so I can finish.


----------



## Redtenchu

Two9tene said:


>


She is looking sexy!


----------



## Jacob_S

Put edging to section off the play area, and pressure washed the patio. Also was gifted a new grill.


----------



## StormTrooper86

Burned the back yard. Just need to burn the water boundaries once they dry out. Also spraying weed killer on my neighbors lawn.


----------



## Two9tene

Walking it down to 3/8"!!! Getting these little buggers ready for their future!!!





So Reel Low:


----------



## Dico112lr4

Rotary mowed on lowest setting. Dethatched. Rotary mowed again on lowest setting. Probable reel mow in the next week. There is a pile of tall ornamental grass on the right end underneath.


----------



## Jacob_S

Mowed, but didnt cut much, only centipede really needed it. I've got green but it's not taking off yet.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Enjoyed the lawn!

Will mow tomorrow.....


----------



## Jacob_S

985arrowhead said:


> Enjoyed the lawn!
> 
> Will mow tomorrow.....


Man, I'm so ready to boil, I've not had any yet.


----------



## tnlynch81

Scalped, used my new toy and dethached, and finally got nailed by lots of hail.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Hurry up!!!


----------



## cnet24

Sprayed Talstar and Attrimec on freshly pruned hollies. Slowly but surely getting the flower beds ready for spring and warmer weather.


----------



## falconsfan

Long time lurker, first post. 
Last 3 days I've scalped the whole yard, dethatched the zoysia in back, and applied Scott's 32-0-4. Rushed to get the fert down before it started raining this afternoon. More rain tonite! Looking forward to getting the whole yard in shape.


----------



## LBK_419

Installed my front roller on my California Trimmer. Got it from reelrollers...


----------



## JPorter

Tmank87 said:


> JPorter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gwolf64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upgraded my sprayer game, changed the oil and filter in my mower and scalped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like that sprayer? I bought a 20v Chapin last year and its leaking and straight garbage... need a better more trustworthy one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @JPorter what height setting did you scalp with on that rotary. I have the same and I've been scared to death to 'scalp at the lowest setting' how many clicks from the far right are your rear and front wheels?
Click to expand...

@tmank87 Thats not my lawn man, I was asking him about his sprayer. But I do have a rotary Honda HRX and I just scalped mine today on the lowest settings on all wheels. Ran into one spot I was hitting dirt so that sucked but it worked out well for the rest of my yard. Just do it man... take the risk lol


----------



## JPorter

gwolf64 said:


> JPorter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gwolf64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upgraded my sprayer game, changed the oil and filter in my mower and scalped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like that sprayer? I bought a 20v Chapin last year and its leaking and straight garbage... need a better more trustworthy one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far so good. I'm impressed with the quality.
Click to expand...

right on, thanks man


----------



## Tmank87

JPorter said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPorter said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like that sprayer? I bought a 20v Chapin last year and its leaking and straight garbage... need a better more trustworthy one
> 
> 
> 
> @JPorter what height setting did you scalp with on that rotary. I have the same and I've been scared to death to 'scalp at the lowest setting' how many clicks from the far right are your rear and front wheels?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @tmank87 Thats not my lawn man, I was asking him about his sprayer. But I do have a rotary Honda HRX and I just scalped mine today on the lowest settings on all wheels. Ran into one spot I was hitting dirt so that sucked but it worked out well for the rest of my yard. Just do it man... take the risk lol
Click to expand...

Ha thanks for the reply, I realized after I posted I botched the users. Appreciate it.


----------



## Ware

falconsfan said:


> Long time lurker, first post.
> Last 3 days I've scalped the whole yard, dethatched the zoysia in back, and applied Scott's 32-0-4. Rushed to get the fert down before it started raining this afternoon. More rain tonite! Looking forward to getting the whole yard in shape.


Welcome to TLF! Glad you're here!


----------



## JPorter

Tmank87 said:


> JPorter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JPorter what height setting did you scalp with on that rotary. I have the same and I've been scared to death to 'scalp at the lowest setting' how many clicks from the far right are your rear and front wheels?
> 
> 
> 
> @tmank87 Thats not my lawn man, I was asking him about his sprayer. But I do have a rotary Honda HRX and I just scalped mine today on the lowest settings on all wheels. Ran into one spot I was hitting dirt so that sucked but it worked out well for the rest of my yard. Just do it man... take the risk lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha thanks for the reply, I realized after I posted I botched the users. Appreciate it.
Click to expand...

I got you Lawn Fam


----------



## Ware

Welcome to TLF @jakemauldin - glad you found us. :thumbsup:


----------



## jakemauldin

Thanks Ware! Today I hauled in 4 loads of dirt for my front yard, then used the box blade on the tractor to knock it down. As well as laid out the shape for the flower bed. Hated that I had to cover up my rye grass. Guess I'll reseed that this fall.


----------



## Ware

jakemauldin said:


> Thanks Ware! Today I hauled in 4 loads of dirt for my front yard, then used the box blade on the tractor to knock it down. As well as laid out the shape for the flower bed. Hated that I had to cover up my rye grass. Guess I'll reseed that this fall.


Looks great!


----------



## 985arrowhead

Trimmed some hedges and shrubs.

Cross cut the front yard.

Sprayed Talstar at 1oz per 1k over the whole yard.

Maintenance on my JD 180C.


----------



## Brackin4au

Fixed my reel to bedknife issues, scalped the side yard down to 3/4". Called my mechanic and he's going to resharpen my blades once I'm done scalping, since there was a clearance issue after picking it up from him. No pics today, as I was doing quick work while toddler napped ha.


----------



## OD on Grass

Scalped

Rotary 
Power rake set at 0.5"
Rotary again
Then reel mower set at 0.5"


----------



## Brackin4au

So I've been looking for a spreader for a while for my 20k yard. I came across one today on Facebook market place. Family moving and no room to fit the spreader in the moving truck. Brand new, put together but never used, Earthway 2170. Typically $250, got it for $100. Only catch was I live an hour and 45 mins away, and it had to be picked up today because they were heading out tomorrow.







They didn't think I would drive that far for it.... some people just don't understand...


----------



## Ware

Brackin4au said:


> So I've been looking for a spreader for a while for my 20k yard. I came across one today on Facebook market place. Family moving and no room to fit the spreader in the moving truck. Brand new, put together but never used, Earthway 2170. Typically $250, got it for $100. Only catch was I live an hour and 45 mins away, and it had to be picked up today because they were heading out tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't think I would drive that far for it.... some people just don't understand...


Nice find! Congrats!


----------



## mantnyh

Took the yard to 1.5" with my rotary and then knocked off another 0.5" with my greensmower. From this point forward I'm going to cut shorter to get the height to 0.5". Man the amount of Bermuda dust flying around is crazy. We also planted some pink Indian hawthorns and a bonfire peach to add some color interest in the front yard.


----------



## Austinite

^ that looks awesome.


----------



## smusgrav

Finally used my Toro 3150 Triplex that I got from the Weeks Auction. I have had do to some work on it (more work to come) but it cut the okay for first go.


----------



## BadDad

Air8 at 3 oz/1k
RGS at 3 oz/1k
Talstar P at .5 oz/k
H20 at ~ .75 gallon/k

Tried out the new my4sons sprayer... not a fan of the one fan tip they sell you out of like 10 nozzles... need to get that sorted before PGR for sure.

Was good on my neck and shoulder to not have to pump repeatedly. My4sons backpack powered sprayer works exactly as advertised.


----------



## Brackin4au

Changed oil, gear case fluid, and replaced carburetor on my 260SL. That oil and gear case fluid was looking rough. Looked like it may not have ever been changed.


----------



## Two9tene

Gave my half dormant lawn a buzz with the reel at .449" HOC!


----------



## jakemauldin

Two9tene said:


> Gave my half dormant lawn a buzz with the reel at .449" HOC!


Domination game is strong with this one!
Note to neighbor: Dear neighbor, Take notes while I'm schooling you in the subject of lawn care.


----------



## Two9tene

@jakemauldin ,

Lmao. Brother I actually was taking care of that lawn last year. However, the neighbor stopped paying me in October. So I stopped my services. You can see it in my journal.


----------



## MidloMillers2012

Mowed at 1.25" with my Honda HRX. The lowest setting is .75" but the lawn is too bumpy. Starting to see some green besides the winter weeds I sprayed last weekend! The rod iron fence in the back separates me from an open field/thistle, plantain & ragweed farm. Definitely applying Gallery in September this year.


----------



## driver_7

Took the JD 220A out for the maiden voyage today. Scalped down to 0.5", hit dirt in a few places, but I knew those were high spots, not worried about it in the long run.

Pre-scalp glamour shot:








Got the HOC-on-budget bar functioning from one of the threads here. Painting it JD Green before next time. Works great! Thanks to everyone who contributed to that thread!


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Hit it with Prodiamine and eagle fungicide a couple days ago and scalped it down to .275.


----------



## jmac1986

Put down GreenePunch, RGS and Microgreene. I used a hose end sprayer, but am wondering if anyone uses a backpack sprayer for these products.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

From worst to best for your mix
Hose end sprayer 
Backpack sprayer
Push cart type sprayer


----------



## tcorbitt20

Put down Ammonium Sulfate and watered it in.


----------



## erdons

A little after 2 weeks of using 2 yards to level my front lawn. The areas with sand still showing got at least 1-2 inches of sand...


----------



## tnbison

Scalped today. On a side note, my dumb *** put down my growth regulator thinking it was my pre-em a month ago. So wasted that money and now I have weeds all over. :roll:

On the brighter side of things, i found a 45 loader for my JD x475 for a great price,(abandoning my DIY bucket I started a year ago and haven't touched since due to work load) so leveling the whole yard may be in the cards this year.


----------



## Adrian82

I have been steadily scalping the yards (10K) over the few weeks. Finally, I broke out the VonHaus to dethatch. I tried to convince myself that dethacting wasn't necessary to skimp out on the work. However, I told myself proper preparation is necessary. About 2000sq ft into dethatching the motor died . Within 10 minutes of calling customer service and verifying my prior purchase, a new machine was shipped out :thumbup: .


----------



## J_nick

@Adrian82 make sure you are using the proper gauge extension cord. I've heard those motors will die prematurely if you're using smaller than 12 gauge wire.

If maintaining reel low Bermuda then I'd say a good dethatch/ verticut is absolutely necessary during the spring scalp.


----------



## anthonybilotta

Installed 240 feet worth of drainage.....by hand. I regret not doing this before my sod was down


----------



## Austinite

anthonybilotta said:


> Installed 240 feet worth of drainage.....by hand. I regret not doing this before my sod was down


Brave man! I did 75 ft last year and it killed me!


----------



## jmac1986

Torched some weeds


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave the front a snip at .5


----------



## unclebucks06

@Redtenchu did your neighbor spray super juice? Lol looks like marking dye


----------



## FrostyBrew

Threw 'er down this afternoon after mowing both front and back. I did end up only using 2 bags for about 6000 sq ft, which is below the recommended spread. I have a third bag in reserve that I'm going to lay down later.

I'm a little irked because we've been in the mid 60s in soil temps and trending upwards, but my weather app updated and we're apparently supposed to get into the 30s for a day or so. At least we're going to recover fast and be in the 70s early next week.


----------



## Redtenchu

unclebucks06 said:


> @Redtenchu did your neighbor spray super juice? Lol looks like marking dye


They have a local company spray for weeds. They do a good job on the weeds....


----------



## ctrav

Picked weeds by hand...


----------



## tcorbitt20

Enjoyed the mow


----------



## FrostyBrew

tcorbitt20 said:


> Enjoyed the mow


Just how level is your lawn? Holy Moses, lol.


----------



## tcorbitt20

FrostyBrew said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed the mow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just how level is your lawn? Holy Moses, lol.
Click to expand...

Fairly level. I did a big sand level last year, and I want to do a little more in a few weeks.


----------



## FrostyBrew

tcorbitt20 said:


> FrostyBrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed the mow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just how level is your lawn? Holy Moses, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fairly level. I did a big sand level last year, and I want to do a little more in a few weeks.
Click to expand...

How hard was that? Builder that did our lawn last year didn't really care, I've got multiple valleys and high spots all over the front and back yard.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Left the house early with fog getting ready to burn off as the sun rose. I thought it was neat looking with my yard covered in dew. My neighbor texted me yesterday and asked me if I wanted any dirt, and I declined. It would seem with the large mound of dirt that he has in front of his house that he was building up his beds, and filling in any holes in his yard. Good for him, he can have more weeds. I'll stick to sand, which is coming soon-ish. :lol:


----------



## voteforfilthy89

Well the warm season flip isn't going as planned , the weather will not cooperate with me to see some green up of my common Bermuda. The fescue/kbg mix looks good with dying broad leafs in there but I need it gone too how do I do that? If the yard looks bad at least I can try and make my beds / trees look good . Taking the fill dirt/grass to the back where the boys have worn ruts with dirtbikes Also I'm adding to the mower fleet...mainly as a punishment for the 9 and 10 year olds


----------



## tcorbitt20

FrostyBrew said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FrostyBrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just how level is your lawn? Holy Moses, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Fairly level. I did a big sand level last year, and I want to do a little more in a few weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How hard was that? Builder that did our lawn last year didn't really care, I've got multiple valleys and high spots all over the front and back yard.
Click to expand...

It was work, but it wasn't terrible and absolutely worth it. I tried to document it all in my lawn journal linked in my signature.


----------



## jdpber

This weekend: 
- 6" plug aerate the putting green (just over 2,300sqft).
- burned a pile of limbs and financial papers.
- top dress level the putting green.
- more top dress level of front and back yard. 
- hose spray a light mix of soil conditioning nutrients and fertalizer over entire lawn. 
- start prep on the beds for fresh mulch.

Likely that's all I will accomplish this weekend.


----------



## Paul M

Mowed and edged, tomorrow, put mulch in the rose garden.


----------



## wartee

Mowed my emerald Zoysia to 0.25 with my Tru-Cut, then switched to my JD 220C at 0.29. The JD actually cut shorter, presumably because of the extra weight and grooved roller. Now the agonizing wait for green up.


----------



## TroyScherer

I might be a week early but I went ahead and put down my pre-emergent. (Liquid prodiamine)

Today we were in the upper 50's and 100% chance of rain. So early this morning I got my stuff and went about spraying. Less than an hour later we started getting nice light rain showers that came in waves.

I only put down a 5 month rate so I can do a split app or decide to do an overseed in the fall.


----------



## Two9tene

Got my boxwoods ready for this spring frost coming through tonight. Put together my sunjoe scarifier / dethatcher and took it for a test run. Boy did that thing take off on me!









Also ordered one of these for my front lawn:


----------



## J_nick

Scalped down to .25"


----------



## jdpber

Well I only got the putting green complete. My back is pooped. I got distracted by the FedEx man bringing me parts for the McLane. So I shifted thoughts.

New: drive tires, blades clutch belt, spark plug, coil with plug wire, new plug boot, oil change, and most of all the grass catcher.


----------



## w0lfe

Two9tene said:


> Got my boxwoods ready for this spring frost coming through tonight. Put together my sunjoe scarifier / dethatcher and took it for a test run. Boy did that thing take off on me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also ordered one of these for my front lawn:


Lmao I love that sign.... and honestly it's useful when kids ride bikes on it and people let their dogs urinate in it


----------



## FrostyBrew

Aren't you just asking for it to happen more often?


----------



## jakemauldin

I received some Penningtons Princess 77 and some Glyphosate in the mail today. 
Then I went out and I decided to try and run a trial by seeding the princess in a bare spot off the back porch. I leveled with some cushion sand, sprinkled seeds by hand along with some potting soil and then lightly raked it in. Gave it a little water.


----------



## Ware

Those are some nice looking hounds!


----------



## jakemauldin

Ware said:


> Those are some nice looking hounds!


Thanks Sir, They are by far the most appreciative of nice green grass to play in. They love to be in the yard with me.


----------



## robertmehrer

I scalped, dethatched, and threw down 25lbs of mirage II front and back... all the winter grass is dying off so time to make the switch.


----------



## ctrav

@robertmehrer have you used the Mirage 2 before? How does it help?? How are the results??? I ask because I have a big trouble area and I was hoping the sand and seed may be a fix but not sure...thanks!


----------



## smurg

ctrav said:


> @robertmehrer have you used the Mirage 2 before? How does it help?? How are the results??? I ask because I have a big trouble area and I was hoping the sand and seed may be a fix but not sure...thanks!


I wouldn't seed into the Tifway and would plug it instead from a healthy area.


----------



## ctrav

Thanks @smurg


----------



## robertmehrer

First time using it. This is a new house, ive been here two years and the first year and a half the entire yard "washed" away. I've had to do a lot of soil work and fix drainage as well as dig up the construction pit in the front yard. I dug down to replace a tree and found brick, wood, what looks to be old stucco bags, etc. when I soil tested they pretty much said it looked like a landfill lol.

I finished that in winter and used annual rye and fescue to keep the soil in place and healthy. Now I'm seeding warm weather grass. I got "lucky" when I found this locally. I gotta start a yard journal thingy so people can watch the progress.



ctrav said:


> @robertmehrer have you used the Mirage 2 before? How does it help?? How are the results??? I ask because I have a big trouble area and I was hoping the sand and seed may be a fix but not sure...thanks!


----------



## mrigney

Yesterday (3/30), finished scalping the backyard. Took the McLane down as low as I could get it. Almost destroyed the McClane in the process. Evidently my almost two year old drug a firepit poker tool out into the yard after I picked stuff up. Didn't see it. Ran over it. Yikes. Now have an imperfection in the bedknife, but overall could've been worse. Probably just going to roll w/it this summer. Kinda hoping I can upgrade at some point over the winter before next season, so would rather save my $ for that:-D










You can see the garden bed up there in the upper left corner that still needs prep work (that's today's job). You can also see the mess my kids make on the back patio. Looking to get a flamer weeder to try to control the weeds that grow up through the brick on the patio. Also note the massive amounts of wood I've chopped over the last month. That's been quite the project that will hopefully finish up soon.

Was pretty happy w/how much material I was able to get up w/the McLane on the lowest setting.










Now to wait for the green-up!


----------



## Two9tene

mrigney said:


> Yesterday (3/30), finished scalping the backyard. Took the McLane down as low as I could get it. Almost destroyed the McClane in the process. Evidently my almost two year old drug a firepit poker tool out into the yard after I picked stuff up. Didn't see it. Ran over it. Yikes. Now have an imperfection in the bedknife, but overall could've been worse. Probably just going to roll w/it this summer. Kinda hoping I can upgrade at some point over the winter before next season, so would rather save my $ for that:-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the garden bed up there in the upper left corner that still needs prep work (that's today's job). You can also see the mess my kids make on the back patio. Looking to get a flamer weeder to try to control the weeds that grow up through the brick on the patio. Also note the massive amounts of wood I've chopped over the last month. That's been quite the project that will hopefully finish up soon.
> 
> Was pretty happy w/how much material I was able to get up w/the McLane on the lowest setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to wait for the green-up!


Your images aren't showing up on the thread. Nonetheless, bedknifes are super cheap you might be able to find a replacement here: https://www.rrproducts.com

I purchase all my GM1000 parts on this site. Super cheap - comparatively speaking - and shipping is relatively quick.


----------



## Two9tene

FrostyBrew said:


> Aren't you just asking for it to happen more often?


I hope not. For some reason people see nice grass and feel compelled to walk on it! I'm hoping this will mitigate the temptation! Lol


----------



## Two9tene

robertmehrer said:


> I scalped, dethatched, and threw down 25lbs of mirage II front and back... all the winter grass is dying off so time to make the switch.


Hey brother, where did you purchase the Mirage seeds from? I'm looking to overseed mid spring with it.


----------



## ctrav

Perhaps this will do the trick 

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fs3.us-east-2.amazonaws.com%2Fs3.kykyfm.radio.com%2Fstyles%2Fdelta__775x515%2Fs3%2Fdreamstime_s_14985956.jpg%3Fitok%3Dye7Lezpk&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fy98.radio.com%2Fblogs%2Fkevin-intern-berghoff%2Flook-man-puts-electric-fence-keep-kids-his-lawn&docid=eBsrUGqCzID0SM&tbnid=qxlTI-B4Mpwr3M%3A&vet=10ahUKEwir-63zy6zhAhUEP6wKHTiBDnkQMwjIASgKMAo..i&w=775&h=515&bih=720&biw=1264&q=electric%20fence&ved=0ahUKEwir-63zy6zhAhUEP6wKHTiBDnkQMwjIASgKMAo&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Perhaps this will do the trick
> 
> https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fs3.us-east-2.amazonaws.com%2Fs3.kykyfm.radio.com%2Fstyles%2Fdelta__775x515%2Fs3%2Fdreamstime_s_14985956.jpg%3Fitok%3Dye7Lezpk&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fy98.radio.com%2Fblogs%2Fkevin-intern-berghoff%2Flook-man-puts-electric-fence-keep-kids-his-lawn&docid=eBsrUGqCzID0SM&tbnid=qxlTI-B4Mpwr3M%3A&vet=10ahUKEwir-63zy6zhAhUEP6wKHTiBDnkQMwjIASgKMAo..i&w=775&h=515&bih=720&biw=1264&q=electric%20fence&ved=0ahUKEwir-63zy6zhAhUEP6wKHTiBDnkQMwjIASgKMAo&iact=mrc&uact=8


Lmao. That is most definitely Plan B.


----------



## robertmehrer

Two9tene said:


> robertmehrer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I scalped, dethatched, and threw down 25lbs of mirage II front and back... all the winter grass is dying off so time to make the switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey brother, where did you purchase the Mirage seeds from? I'm looking to overseed mid spring with it.
Click to expand...

Oddly enough tractor supply! They had 25lb bags on sale for $98 you'll never find it cheaper!! It's this weekend only. So go hunt some down!


----------



## J_nick

Two9tene said:


> robertmehrer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I scalped, dethatched, and threw down 25lbs of mirage II front and back... all the winter grass is dying off so time to make the switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey brother, where did you purchase the Mirage seeds from? I'm looking to overseed mid spring with it.
Click to expand...

It is generally not recommended to overseed Bermuda with Bermuda, especially if your yard was originally sodded.


----------



## Don_Bass

Not Bad


----------



## robertmehrer

J_nick said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robertmehrer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I scalped, dethatched, and threw down 25lbs of mirage II front and back... all the winter grass is dying off so time to make the switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey brother, where did you purchase the Mirage seeds from? I'm looking to overseed mid spring with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is generally not recommended to overseed Bermuda with Bermuda, especially if your yard was originally sodded.
Click to expand...

Yard isn't Bermuda... yet it was dirt. I live on a hill and the front yard was washed out due to my neighbors "fixing" of the drainage. He put 4" pipes that run from the rear where the hill is and dumped it into our front yards... literally washed away the yard.


----------



## J_nick

@robertmehrer in your situation I agree you need to do something. My response was for @Two9tene


----------



## Ware

Two9tene said:


> ...Also ordered one of these for my front lawn:


Did you switch to some sissy cool season turf that can't handle traffic?! I grow my bermudagrass for people to enjoy.


----------



## robertmehrer

J_nick said:


> @robertmehrer in your situation I agree you need to do something. My response was for @Two9tene


Ahh gotcha lol


----------



## 985arrowhead

Got in a quick mow only before the rain and cool front pushed in this morning.


----------



## Two9tene

Ware said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Also ordered one of these for my front lawn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you switch to some sissy cool season turf that can't handle traffic?! I grow my bermudagrass for people to enjoy.
Click to expand...

Haha... that's a big Negative @Ware! Just not a fan of dogs pooping on the turf, or kids from the neighborhood riding their bikes on it and leaving tracks. My lawn isn't level as it is.


----------



## jdpber

Got some neutrients and humic applied the the putting green and the back yard (17,694 sqft). I'll get the front this evening or tomorrow after work. Family outing taking me away from lawn season prep. &#128546;


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Scorched some weeds that were in the flower bed that I'm extending later this week. Pesky doveweed came back. I have to be cautious in what I plant in this area since this is the side where our power, cable and phone come in. No shovels allowed!


----------



## mrigney

@@Two9tene Let's try posting the images from postimage this time (vs the google photos links I tried the first time).



Whole (back)yard scalped.


Was pretty happy w/the amount of material I was able to get up w/the McLane on the lowest setting. We'll see how things go. Probably dethatch for the first time next spring.


Also, since I know people ask about bermuda and shade tolerance of Celebration frequently, I have an area of my yard (few hundred square feet) that gets morning sun and then is shaded more or less from noon on (complete shade...it's the house shading, so no filtered sun). Here's a picture of the sod in that area. Mind you, this will be season 3 w/this sod, so don't think it will thin out anymore than it has. Overall pretty happy w/how it's done in the shade. Not quite as thick as the rest of the yard, but not bad.


----------



## smurg

Ran over more sod staples while scalping part of my side slope; wasn't getting low enough previously with the manual push to encounter all of them. Reel is getting a little beat up (just nicks) and may have to take it for a sharpen after.

Outlined beds with mini flagstone rocks from Lowe's and filled in the 2yr-old pine needles with aromatic cedar mulch.

Need to finish the scalp after trash pickup as they won't pickup additional lawn bags.


----------



## Two9tene

Don_Bass said:


> Not Bad


Not bad indeed! Looking nice... :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

Put this down on the front...



Now I will cut and bag the back then spray as well...


----------



## Two9tene

Scarified / Dethatched the back with the new SunJoe! 12 wheel barrels of thatch!


----------



## driver_7

Two9tene said:


> Scarified / Dethatched the back with the new SunJoe! 12 wheel barrels of thatch!


I just got the SunJoe as well and built it yesterday. I want to use it ASAP, will it mess up the pre-em if we sprayed if it's been down about 2 weeks? I scalped last week.

Thanks!


----------



## Two9tene

> I just got the SunJoe as well and built it yesterday. I want to use it ASAP, will it mess up the pre-em if we sprayed if it's been down about 2 weeks? I scalped last week.
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure if it will mess with the PreM or not. I applied mine over two weeks ago. It has rained a couple of times since then. I applied granular formula as well. Hope it doesn't though🤞🏼


----------



## ctrav

Hand picked weeds in another area of the backyard for 3 hours. My granddaughters were not much help but they loved the worms I found


----------



## Crabbychas

Sprayed a mix of AMS, Celsius, Certainty, and Quinclorac w/ MSO last Monday. Definitely seeing the effects today between where I sprayed and where I skipped.


----------



## XLT_66

First cut with the free GM1000. Took some new belts, grease, bedknife, and a plug but she's cutting quite well.

Also, first cut that yielded all green clippings of the year. HOC is 0.7".

Quite the contrast between my giant scalp pile and today's cut.


----------



## Sidney

ctrav said:


> Perhaps this will do the trick
> 
> https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fs3.us-east-2.amazonaws.com%2Fs3.kykyfm.radio.com%2Fstyles%2Fdelta__775x515%2Fs3%2Fdreamstime_s_14985956.jpg%3Fitok%3Dye7Lezpk&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fy98.radio.com%2Fblogs%2Fkevin-intern-berghoff%2Flook-man-puts-electric-fence-keep-kids-his-lawn&docid=eBsrUGqCzID0SM&tbnid=qxlTI-B4Mpwr3M%3A&vet=10ahUKEwir-63zy6zhAhUEP6wKHTiBDnkQMwjIASgKMAo..i&w=775&h=515&bih=720&biw=1264&q=electric%20fence&ved=0ahUKEwir-63zy6zhAhUEP6wKHTiBDnkQMwjIASgKMAo&iact=mrc&uact=8


I work for the nation's #1 electric perimeter fence company, Electric Guard Dog. But we only do commercial. But if you have enough land, we come and put one up for you.


----------



## erdons

Crabbychas said:


> Sprayed a mix of AMS, Celsius, Certainty, and Quinclorac w/ MSO last Monday. Definitely seeing the effects today between where I sprayed and where I skipped.


I sprayed Celcius and sedgehammer mix for the first time the other day and also see some yellowing, should bounce back soon though.


----------



## Sbcgenii

ctrav said:


> Hand picked weeds in another area of the backyard for 3 hours. My granddaughters were not much help but they loved the worms I found


I got worms too.


----------



## Austinite

Finished up the flower beds.

Watch the process here!


----------



## N LA Hacker

Second straight day of frost. You're killing me, Smalls!


----------



## Jackofalltrades

A fresh shave at .350 on the celebration


----------



## driver_7

Jackofalltrades said:


> A fresh shave at .350 on the celebration


 :thumbup: Looking good!!! I'm jealous of the folks who have full green-up already!


----------



## anthonybilotta

Gave the tiftuf a cut at .75 with the rotary


----------



## Jackofalltrades

717driver said:


> Jackofalltrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fresh shave at .350 on the celebration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: Looking good!!! I'm jealous of the folks who have full green-up already!
Click to expand...

Nothing but pre E so far, hopefully I can start to push the growth here soon now that we are low 70's consistently.


----------



## Austinite

Celsius spot spray. Mower the greens.


----------



## daniel3507

Put down some GrubEx today.


----------



## Two9tene

daniel3507 said:


> Put down some GrubEx today.


Tell me about it!



Gonna throw some down tomorrow evening.


----------



## jdpber

Edged the entire yard, blower, Sprayed my kick start spring mix of: humic DG, potassium, phosphate, potash, magnesium, sulfur, copper, iron, magnesium, zinc, nitrogen (3 types), Prodiamine (pre emergent), Lazer Green guide die.

Bring on the thick green Bermuda!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Applied diythpor and Bifen IT to the whole yard.


----------



## ctrav

Started at 2 and finished at 8. Push mowed the entire back due to bagging. Filled 6 lawn bags with clippings! Then I hand picked weeds in 3 sections so only one more section of hand picking left. My watch says I got in 7 1/2 miles :shock:


----------



## smusgrav

Mowed, edged, trimmed


----------



## Buffalolawny

Applied an application of Shirleys No 17 Lawn Food @ 9-4-5

http://www.amgrow.com.au/product/shirleys-no-17-lawn-food/


----------



## Kballen11

Put together a hanging basket, planted some perennials and cut the grass at .33. I scalped a few weeks ago at .25 and this was my first cut at .33. Didn't have a lot of growth. Wanting to fertilize but I don't think I'm green enough yet. What do y'all think?


----------



## driver_7

Dethatched the front yard with the SunJoe electric I got last week. Runs well, make sure you have a large enough gauge extension cord, I ran a 12ga 100ft cord and had no problems. I liked the result too, the scarifying cartridge dug into some of the high spots too, which I liked. I think I'm going to nickname it "the rockhound" because it was finding rocks all over my yard. Made a couple cleanup passes with the Honda and then ran the JD over it at .65" to clean up some of the grass it stood up.

Before the first run:


Prior to cleaning up with the Honda:




The Fleet:


----------



## CAB

Got some sand this morning. 18 tons USGA.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Trimmed and edged. Sprayed roundup and some of my beds. There's something wrong because I cannot get over the top 2 to kill anything.


----------



## ctrav

Finished spraying weeds, put down tree spike and root stimulator...


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Sprayed my entire yard today with glysophate to start the Reno this year.

I was reading through J_nick Reno and do we know if fertilizing with nitrogen about 10
Days after the glysophate spray is preferred method to speed up the process?

It seemed ware was not sure of the research back then. @Ware @J_nick


----------



## J_nick

ENC_Lawn said:


> Sprayed my entire yard today with glysophate to start the Reno this year.
> 
> I was reading through J_nick Reno and do we know if fertilizing with nitrogen about 10
> Days after the glysophate spray is preferred method to speed up the process?
> 
> It seemed ware was not sure of the research back then. Ware J_nick


I'd ask @Greendoc he has more experience than I do with killing stuff


----------



## jb08102

Scalped the backyard/front with my new to me TruCut.


----------



## SGrabs33

jb08102 said:


> Scalped the backyard/front with my new to me TruCut.


Nice! Welcome to the forum! Let's see a pic of the TruCut beast!


----------



## jb08102

Thanks, ive been lurking awhile gathering a wealth of knowledge from everyone.


----------



## driver_7

Finished up the budget HOC, put on a fine coat of rattle can JD green: 




And most importantly took delivery of the greatest and hopefully last hose I will buy for a while:


Used it to wash the cars and mowers today, I think I'm in love.


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave the PRG in my back lawn a cut, just using my HRR216 Rotory back here.


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave the front a cut too, bench HOC is 0.50

Put down some 13-13-13 today, getting ready!


----------



## tcorbitt20

I was pretty proud of my lawn until I got here and saw @Redtenchu's. That's looking good!


Edit: I mowed it late yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Sbcgenii

Put this together, dragged it around the yard then cleaned up the plugs the best I could.


----------



## Sbcgenii

Put down 7 bags of milo before the rain.


----------



## Sbcgenii

717driver said:


> Finished up the budget HOC, put on a fine coat of rattle can JD green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And most importantly took delivery of the greatest and hopefully last hose I will buy for a while:
> 
> 
> Used it to wash the cars and mowers today, I think I'm in love.


Details on the hose?


----------



## driver_7

Sbcgenii said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished up the budget HOC, put on a fine coat of rattle can JD green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And most importantly took delivery of the greatest and hopefully last hose I will buy for a while:
> 
> 
> Used it to wash the cars and mowers today, I think I'm in love.
> 
> 
> 
> Details on the hose?
Click to expand...

Forgot to include them, sorry! It's the 3/4" x 100ft  Underhill UltraMax Blue . I found it for $169 on Amazon, if anyone else is interested (use the link in the top bar and it should support TLF!). Mine showed up in perfect condition, no complaints at all.


----------



## Tmank87

Talk me out of that hose..


----------



## Kicker

Tmank87 said:


> Talk me out of that hose..


i wish i could but, they're probably the best hose i've ever had. i bought two 2 of these about a month ago. the only downside i can see right now is the weight when filled with water. They are quite heavy and I'm no slouch. i like to pick up and set down heavy things quite regularly. It's just something to get used to.

The hoses are amazing. Also, get an eley hose reel, Ican't speak enough about the QD attachments that are sent along with them. Top quality and make switching hose end attachments effortless.


----------



## w0lfe

Gave it a quick trim at 7/16


----------



## driver_7

Tmank87 said:


> Talk me out of that hose..


I agree entirely with @Kicker. He nailed it!



Kicker said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk me out of that hose..
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i could but, they're probably the best hose i've ever had. i bought two 2 of these about a month ago. the only downside i can see right now is the weight when filled with water. They are quite heavy and I'm no slouch. i like to pick up and set down heavy things quite regularly. It's just something to get used to.
> 
> The hoses are amazing. I also can't speak enough about the QD attachments that are sent along with them. Top quality and make switching hose end attachments effortless. Also, get an eley hose reel.
Click to expand...

I didn't get any add-on attachments since I went through Amazon, but they looked heavy duty. I got a set at the Blue big box home store that I'm kind of disappointed in (brass, but they unscrew easily and kept leaking on me), on my next R&R order I'm using their code to get those QD parts.

The hose is quite heavy when filled and it's not super lightweight when coiling either, a reel for it is almost a necessity. I don't have the Eley reel yet, but it's on the short list. It was a decent workout dragging it around to wash the car, but I had no flow issues from a house spigot that I never got anything more than a "sad prostate" level flow out of from a 5/8" hose. To summarize my feelings about it; I LOVE IT. If you're willing to spend that much on a hose (this one almost didn't pass the smell test with the CEO, but she came around because she is super supportive of this hobby), this is the one to get. Without a doubt. You will NOT be disappointed.

Did we talk you out of it?? :lol:


----------



## reauxl tigers

bassadict69 said:


> reauxl tigers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put a new mulch blade on the mower, put the side discharge on and cut my St Aug down to 3 inches (usually at 4-4 1/2 during growing season). Gonna do the same thing in another week or 2 then level low spots with sand and try GreenTRX for the 1st time.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this something you do yearly?
Click to expand...

No, but I probably should. The reason I put the side discharge on is to prevent a lot of grass from clogging up under the deck due to the sponginess of my front yard. It cuts way easier when shooting grass out to the side. I don't have to do that in my back yard though because its much thinner and the soil is more compact. (Thanks to 2 big oak trees) Gonna aerate too this spring. I put the leveling with sand off until the grass starts growing a little more vigorously to avoid suffocating the grass. I cut lower on the 1st few cuts of the season to stimulate growth.


----------



## Tmank87

Kicker said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk me out of that hose..
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i could but, they're probably the best hose i've ever had. i bought two 2 of these about a month ago. the only downside i can see right now is the weight when filled with water. They are quite heavy and I'm no slouch. i like to pick up and set down heavy things quite regularly. It's just something to get used to.
> 
> The hoses are amazing. I also can't speak enough about the QD attachments that are sent along with them. Top quality and make switching hose end attachments effortless. Also, get an eley hose reel.
Click to expand...

This is what I was "afraid" of, HA. Do you have a 50 or 100'?

I have an Eley hose reel, even before finding this forum. That's a 'reel' hose reel.

What do you use in terms of sprayer attachment?


----------



## Kicker

Tmank87 said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk me out of that hose..
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i could but, they're probably the best hose i've ever had. i bought two 2 of these about a month ago. the only downside i can see right now is the weight when filled with water. They are quite heavy and I'm no slouch. i like to pick up and set down heavy things quite regularly. It's just something to get used to.
> 
> The hoses are amazing. I also can't speak enough about the QD attachments that are sent along with them. Top quality and make switching hose end attachments effortless. Also, get an eley hose reel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what I was "afraid" of, HA. Do you have a 50 or 100'?
> 
> I have an Eley hose reel, even before finding this forum. That's a 'reel' hose reel.
> 
> What do you use in terms of sprayer attachment?
Click to expand...

I use some crappy ones from HD and target.


----------



## Tmank87

717driver said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk me out of that hose..
> 
> 
> 
> I agree entirely with @Kicker. He nailed it!
> 
> 
> 
> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk me out of that hose..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wish i could but, they're probably the best hose i've ever had. i bought two 2 of these about a month ago. the only downside i can see right now is the weight when filled with water. They are quite heavy and I'm no slouch. i like to pick up and set down heavy things quite regularly. It's just something to get used to.
> 
> The hoses are amazing. I also can't speak enough about the QD attachments that are sent along with them. Top quality and make switching hose end attachments effortless. Also, get an eley hose reel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't get any add-on attachments since I went through Amazon, but they looked heavy duty. I got a set at the Blue big box home store that I'm kind of disappointed in (brass, but they unscrew easily and kept leaking on me), on my next R&R order I'm using their code to get those QD parts.
> 
> The hose is quite heavy when filled and it's not super lightweight when coiling either, a reel for it is almost a necessity. I don't have the Eley reel yet, but it's on the short list. It was a decent workout dragging it around to wash the car, but I had no flow issues from a house spigot that I never got anything more than a "sad prostate" level flow out of from a 5/8" hose. To summarize my feelings about it; I LOVE IT. If you're willing to spend that much on a hose (this one almost didn't pass the smell test with the CEO, but she came around because she is super supportive of this hobby), this is the one to get. Without a doubt. You will NOT be disappointed.
> 
> Did we talk you out of it?? :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm buying one. Ha. Appreciate it. The CEO won't be informed of this one!


----------



## jjsmitty

Knocked down my front yard


----------



## Two9tene

Reel mowed the soggy lawn and cleaned up my GM1000:







Also got a bin of almost all green clippings for the first time it was epic for me! Lmao


----------



## ctrav

Nicely done @@Two9tene!


----------



## Sbcgenii

jjsmitty said:


> Knocked down my front yard


We need more pics of that.


----------



## Coach8

Hit the front yard with some 27-4-6 at 1 lb. N/K. Got a nice rain this afternoon to water it in.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Sunday morning wetting agent


----------



## Topcat

Yesterday before the rain. Quick cut.


----------



## gijoe4500

Today? Absolutely nothing. It has been pouring down rain like crazy. Yesterday, i moved some celebration plugs to a dead area to see how they do. And i cleaned up the carb on my McLane to see if it will help with the rough idle.


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Nicely done @@Two9tene!


Thanks!


----------



## Two9tene

Topcat said:


> Yesterday before the rain. Quick cut.


That lawn sure looks purdy! Might have to nominate you next month for the LOTM!


----------



## Jacob_S

Three days post 5.22" of rain got a mow in. Took the back yard down from 3/4 to 1/2 in prep for sand this coming week. Was not expecting it to still look so good taking it down 1/4
Will spray air8/rgs/penterra mix later and drop greenTRX on Bermuda portion of front.


----------



## Paul M

Mowed, edged and trimmed. Not perfect, but it's getting better!


----------



## Way2low01

Got my mow in. Finally getting some 70- 80 degree weather holding in the low 50's at night.


----------



## Bmossin

Finally got to run the Deere 180C at 1/2 an inch.

Hit a prodiamine and Bifen app. Still
Need to get some feet thrown. I'm running behind on everything this year.


----------



## cglarsen

Finished d a 150 ft curtain drain to move surface runoff around the house finally so today I started spot leveling the dirt spots following a 1.5" rotary scalp. I love the levelawn rake for this work.


----------



## Topcat

Pulled weeds in the flower bed. Rerouted drip irrigation lines then planted flowers. Put down pine straw in the backyard flower bed. Then did a quick pass in the front.


----------



## cglarsen

Topcat said:


> Pulled weeds in the flower bed. Rerouted drip irrigation lines then planted flowers. Put down pine straw in the backyard flower bed. Then did a quick pass in the front.


I assume the quick pass was with a vacuum on the artificial turf because that looks way too good to be real, wowza. :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed Air8, RGS, and Humic 12(kelp4less) a few hours later it rained. :|


----------



## Topcat

cglarsen said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled weeds in the flower bed. Rerouted drip irrigation lines then planted flowers. Put down pine straw in the backyard flower bed. Then did a quick pass in the front.
> 
> 
> 
> I assume the quick pass was with a vacuum on the artificial turf because that looks way too good to be real, wowza. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

The irony? I am going to do a Reno next month and will start spraying the lawn with glyco in a couple of weeks. I have Bermuda that I overseeded with PRG.


----------



## aginhouse

I will look back at this photo and remember the Poa Annua infestation of 19'. MY 3yo and I pulled weeds for hours.... he started it. The rest of the yard will be sprayed!!!


----------



## Jacob_S

What I'll be doing the next few evenings.


----------



## Sbcgenii

aginhouse said:


> I will look back at this photo and remember the Poa Annua infestation of 19'. MY 3yo and I pulled weeds for hours.... he started it. The rest of the yard will be sprayed!!!


Respect.

How much do you charge per hour?


----------



## LAlawnnut

cglarsen said:


> Finished d a 150 ft curtain drain to move surface runoff around the house finally so today I started spot leveling the dirt spots following a 1.5" rotary scalp. I love the levelawn rake for this work.


What were your materials/process on this? I am currently working on this for my yard and would like to see what others do


----------



## Two9tene

Did a little grooming @ .50 HOC:



It's still looking a little fugly but I have a bit more green up! (The Picture does no justice)







Threw down some Milo @ bag rate front and back of the mullet!


----------



## Two9tene

Jacob_S said:


> Three days post 5.22" of rain got a mow in. Took the back yard down from 3/4 to 1/2 in prep for sand this coming week. Was not expecting it to still look so good taking it down 1/4
> Will spray air8/rgs/penterra mix later and drop greenTRX on Bermuda portion of front.


Super jealous of that green up bud! Lol


----------



## 985arrowhead

Full service mow yesterday before the rains last night.

I know it says "what did you do to your lawn today" and I update my lawn journal but forgot to post here😁


----------



## cglarsen

LAlawnnut said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished d a 150 ft curtain drain to move surface runoff around the house finally so today I started spot leveling the dirt spots following a 1.5" rotary scalp. I love the levelawn rake for this work.
> 
> 
> 
> What were your materials/process on this? I am currently working on this for my yard and would like to see what others do
Click to expand...

On the drain I used a laser level to achieve consistent 2% slope and dug a 6-12 inch trench around the house. Then set a 4 inch perforated drain tile with drain sock in it and backfilled with masonry sand since I ordered 10 yards for the leveling project. It's not a typical french drain but it moves water well and diverts runoff around the house so it doesn't pond against the foundation. If it doesn't infiltrate as well over time I can always skim the top couple inches and replace with fresh sand. Gravel would be terrible for mowing whereas sand doesn't kill the blades.


----------



## NClawnnut78

well Im learning how my yard drains and were i need to add sand/dirt mix.....also going to have to rake alot...


----------



## ctrav

Cleaned up a bit, bought flowers for the entrance and added mulch to the tree areas...











love the green up!


----------



## LAlawnnut

cglarsen said:


> LAlawnnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished d a 150 ft curtain drain to move surface runoff around the house finally so today I started spot leveling the dirt spots following a 1.5" rotary scalp. I love the levelawn rake for this work.
> 
> 
> 
> What were your materials/process on this? I am currently working on this for my yard and would like to see what others do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the drain I used a laser level to achieve consistent 2% slope and dug a 6-12 inch trench around the house. Then set a 4 inch perforated drain tile with drain sock in it and backfilled with masonry sand since I ordered 10 yards for the leveling project. It's not a typical french drain but it moves water well and diverts runoff around the house so it doesn't pond against the foundation. If it doesn't infiltrate as well over time I can always skim the top couple inches and replace with fresh sand. Gravel would be terrible for mowing whereas sand doesn't kill the blades.
Click to expand...

Awesome thanks. I have a heavy clay soil that will hold water for over a week and then still be mushy for a few more days so I'm trying to install drainage to help out


----------



## Austinite

Last night applied FeATURE 6-0-0 to the front yard and mowed everything.


----------



## cglarsen

@LAlawnnut Do it. I have same situation and it has really helped dry up those soggy areas faster. Good luck!


----------



## Gopwh2020

First scalp of the season and it still looks pretty good. Love TifTuf. Leveling comes in June. The winter of our discontent is done, folks. It's lawn season.


----------



## Adrian82

We have got some good rain in the Atlanta area. This morning I was able to sneak in a cut on the front lawn. My wife wasn't happy and made me take my son to daycare.


----------



## OD on Grass

Got to run my reel around a bit. Didn't pick up much but there was some green in the hopper! :mrgreen:


----------



## wafflesngravy

Today? I've been looking at it thru a security camera wishing I would have mowed last weekend. It's suddenly taking off like crazy and gonna be really tall by Saturday!


----------



## Spammage

Got the first cut in the back with the JD 220B. Yes, I started in the back so I didn't show anyone that I didn't know what I was doing. 😂


----------



## Two9tene

Feels good to see this much green in the basket!!


And to finally see some stripes on the lawn:




All these neighbors coming out of the woodworks asking how I get my lawn looking so good! The season hasn't even started and my lawn looks like straight crapola! Lmao


----------



## w0lfe

Two9tene said:


> Feels good to see this much green in the basket!!
> 
> 
> And to finally see some stripes on the lawn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these neighbors coming out of the woodworks asking how I get my lawn looking so good! The season hasn't even started and my lawn looks like straight crapola! Lmao


My neighbors do the same.... obviously they haven't looked at some of the lawns on this site after saying that about mine lol


----------



## Jacob_S

Moving my sand in to place a little each day.


----------



## Two9tene

Jacob_S said:


> Moving my sand in to place a little each day.


I'm gonna follow this progress. I'm to impatient to spread that workload out. To my demise!


----------



## Jacob_S

@Two9tene its certainly not my preference, I'd rather knock it out in one, maybe two days. But with rain forecasted this weekend, I'm making it work.


----------



## ctrav

Took the plunge and cut my front lawn at 1". Thats as low as my push mower will go. Now I will raise push mower one notch and leave it there for the summer. Hopefully this will get the grass to spread and gain some density. Looking back its hard to believe my HOC was 3" and never lower than 2". The granddaughters helped me plant some flowers along the front...


----------



## wafflesngravy

Call me a rookie cause i am but whats the sand for?


----------



## J_nick

wafflesngravy said:


> Call me a rookie cause i am but whats the sand for?


Check out this thread


----------



## ZachUA

Is it ok to cut with a reel mower when lawn is wet? I have a JD 220 reel and the only opportunity I will have to get in a mow (outside of the weekend) will be super early when there is dew.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower

It's starting to green up in georgia


----------



## wessneroo

Threw down Milorganite at 1.0lb/1000sqft now that I'm 50%+ green. Trying to thread the needle around the rain in SC...


----------



## 985arrowhead

Got in a mow this morning. Beautiful morning grass, making nice stripes.

The 46-0-0 seemed to really get it green this past week and with the rain the lawn is looking great.

Beginning to see the last few areas of sand filling in and spreading.

Spring is definitely here guys!

Thought I was gonna be out of the game this morning when I hit something or and over something in the yard and and bent to of the blades on the reel. Think it was a sprinkler elbow that the "dog run" area popped up. Didn't crack the line but did shave a little of the flex hose though.
Some channel locks and elbow grease as well as a good 15-20 minutes of back lapping and adjusting I have the reel cutting paper again but I am worried of a premature failure of the bearing or wearing of the knife though!

Anyone with any suggestions? New reel and knife or just sharpen reel, lap and keep going?

Anyway, on to the pictures.....

Almost ready for some PGR I think. Definitely 2-3 cuts a week to maintain HOC and stripes.........😁


----------



## 985arrowhead

It is 10am..... do I go get more sand or wait another few weeks?&#129300;


----------



## aginhouse

Sbcgenii said:


> aginhouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will look back at this photo and remember the Poa Annua infestation of 19'. MY 3yo and I pulled weeds for hours.... he started it. The rest of the yard will be sprayed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respect.
> 
> How much do you charge per hour?
Click to expand...

A 6 pack of cold beer. It must be COLD!


----------



## aginhouse

985arrowhead said:


> It is 10am..... do I go get more sand or wait another few weeks?🤔


Do it, Do it! You don't have to use it today but its one step forward.


----------



## Jacob_S

985arrowhead said:


> It is 10am..... do I go get more sand or wait another few weeks?🤔


If you can get it spread before friday afternoon, we have rain foretasted all weekend, I'm sure you will get what BR gets.


----------



## J_nick

ZachUA said:


> Is it ok to cut with a reel mower when lawn is wet? I have a JD 220 reel and the only opportunity I will have to get in a mow (outside of the weekend) will be super early when there is dew.


As long as there isn't any standing water you're good to go. If it's wet you'll want to catch the clippings or they get messy.


----------



## Desing

wessneroo said:


> Threw down Milorganite at 1.0lb/1000sqft now that I'm 50%+ green. Trying to thread the needle around the rain in SC...


I did the same thing this morning. The forecast has not been friendly for getting out to work on the yard.


----------



## Kicker

Charity mowed at 9/16th". It's not 100% greened up yet but the parts that are green are growing, so i'd consider it a charity mow.


----------



## ctrav

Used my pro plugger to take soil samples and sent off to WayPoint...


----------



## wafflesngravy

@ctrav You sure you wanna advertise your personal information on here?


----------



## Kicker

ctrav said:


> Used my pro plugger to take soil samples and sent off to WayPoint...
> 
> redacted


how's that pro plugger work in our crappy sticky, greasy, clay? i can't dig 6 inches with a shovel without having to scrape the huge clump of clay off the shovel with either my foot or some other tool.


----------



## ctrav

Kicker said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Used my pro plugger to take soil samples and sent off to WayPoint...
> 
> redacted
> 
> 
> 
> how's that pro plugger work in our crappy sticky, greasy, clay? i can't dig 6 inches with a shovel without having to scrape the huge clump of clay off the shovel with either my foot or some other tool.
Click to expand...

Kicker if you don't have one I highly recommend the pro plugger! I did have a couple of areas where it didn't go down as far as I wanted so I just moved over a foot or so and all good. Much better results than using a soil probe in my opinion...


----------



## ctrav

wafflesngravy said:


> @ctrav You sure you wanna advertise your personal information on here?


Thanks buddy as I did notice after I posted. Part of me doesn't care as all are welcome at our home! The other part of me totally gets it


----------



## Kicker

ctrav said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Used my pro plugger to take soil samples and sent off to WayPoint...
> 
> redacted
> 
> 
> 
> how's that pro plugger work in our crappy sticky, greasy, clay? i can't dig 6 inches with a shovel without having to scrape the huge clump of clay off the shovel with either my foot or some other tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kicker if you don't have one I highly recommend the pro plugger! I did have a couple of areas where it didn't go down as far as I wanted so I just moved over a foot or so and all good. Much better results than using a soil probe in my opinion...
Click to expand...

interesting, i picture the entire thing getting clogged up because the soil clings to the inside and doesn't allow it to come out.


----------



## ctrav

Kicker said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> how's that pro plugger work in our crappy sticky, greasy, clay? i can't dig 6 inches with a shovel without having to scrape the huge clump of clay off the shovel with either my foot or some other tool.
> 
> 
> 
> Kicker if you don't have one I highly recommend the pro plugger! I did have a couple of areas where it didn't go down as far as I wanted so I just moved over a foot or so and all good. Much better results than using a soil probe in my opinion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interesting, i picture the entire thing getting clogged up because the soil clings to the inside and doesn't allow it to come out.
Click to expand...

I only did one plug at a time. Just turned the plugger upside down and gave the plug a nudge...came right out every time. After the plug came out I broke off the bottom third and tossed in my collection bag. I then replaced the plug in the hole and will let it grow back over.

Using a probe was much more difficult for sure...


----------



## SCGrassMan




----------



## SCGrassMan




----------



## Kicker

SCGrassMan said:


>


"Lawn rebel approved"... @wardconnor probably


----------



## N LA Hacker

Turn and burn, baby


----------



## Two9tene

SCGrassMan said:


>


This is an Epic Photo! Definitely Meme worthy!


----------



## Redtenchu

Cut the lawn and sprayed the perimeter of the house for bugs. I wanted to apply PGR, but the wind gusts are ridiculous.


----------



## Jacob_S

More sand moving.


----------



## William

I am mowing weeds with my rotary, planing to aerate fertilize, etc.... home for 3 days and then travel again.

This is my neminis.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Two9tene said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an Epic Photo! Definitely Meme worthy!
Click to expand...

Lol it's definitely in consideration for my profile pic


----------



## Dico112lr4

Finished my scalping of the backyard and finally cut all ties with TruGreen :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed propiconazle, prosolutions iron 15-0-0, and NIS. I will mow later today.


----------



## Visitor

First time scarifying. The sun joe performed admirably (was actually pretty surprised)


----------



## wardconnor

Kicker said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lawn rebel approved"... @wardconnor probably
Click to expand...

awesome


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, she coming in green


----------



## Two9tene

Fresh Cut! Mow Green than it was yesterday for sure! Too bad this cold front is coming through!


----------



## 985arrowhead

I did it! More sand.....


----------



## ctrav

Cut the backyard down to 1" and bagged nine large bags of clippings. Im on a roll!


----------



## jdpber

Threw down so fertilizer. Supposed to have scattered showers for the next 3 days. Get this stuff watered in and kick start this lawn.


----------



## SGrabs33

Dico112lr4 said:


> Finished my scalping of the backyard and finally cut all ties with TruGreen :thumbup:


Yasssss! That's great. PreE twice a year and some fert once a month. That's about all it takes... oh yeah and a REEL :thumbup:


----------



## mrigney

Quick cut of the backyard today at the second lowest notch on the McLane.


----------



## RayTL

Mowin and blowin today. Bermuda is greening up!


----------



## Jwsjr

Got a good cut and applied first app of T-nex. Best spring greenup I've had. Gonna be a good year I hope


----------



## CenlaLowell

Jwsjr said:


> Got a good cut and applied first app of T-nex. Best spring greenup I've had. Gonna be a good year I hope


+1 nice, I hope for a good season as well


----------



## cnet24

Jwsjr said:


> Got a good cut and applied first app of T-nex. Best spring greenup I've had. Gonna be a good year I hope


 Beautiful piece of property!


----------



## ctrav

Up early spreading sulfur (gotta keep working on lowering pH), spreading my Triple 14 and spraying for the grubs! We have some good 1 day rain forecasted for tomorrow so a little free water from Mother Nature is a good thing...then again this is Texas and we may get the rain, blowing dirt or heck even snow...


----------



## Jacob_S

Mow, trim, and drag the sand I put down yesterday. Dropped 46-0-0 in the back, now wait for the rain later today/ tomorrow.


----------



## BryanThigpen

It is too early for the domination line pics?


----------



## Tellycoleman

1st mow of the year.
So happy its still greening up but cut @ 0.3 inches and didnt scalp. YESSSSSSS


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

CenlaLowell said:


> Mowed, she coming in green


The Bermuda is coming in nicely!


----------



## BassBoss

Working my butt off.


----------



## Visitor

BassBoss said:


> Working my butt off.


Will be worth it 😉

What will you be dragging/spreading with?


----------



## ctrav

Watched this monsoon wash away my fertilizer :shock:


----------



## Paul M

Applied Prodiamine, a couple of weeks later than I wanted to.


----------



## Reddog90

Leveled with 4.5 yards of damp sand. I'm exhausted.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Burned off about 12 acres where we'll be building, and got a mow in at home.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Coached little league, took in a soccer game and working a swing shift but got a mow in in between!&#128513;


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I spread some Preen in some of our mulched areas. The highlight of the day was watching my wife mow the lawn. She was very happy with me taking pictures. I think she is getting hooked cause afterward she said "I think it looks pretty good. I didn't do too bad striping it."


----------



## wartee

Relief grind for my newest mower. It had only been spun previously. Only problem is I forgot to drain the oil first and the cylinder was full of it. Had to clear it out and then it smoked like hell for a few minutes.


----------



## smusgrav

Watched it rain and turn my yard into some interesting grass clipping piles. lucky the day before I put some sod down on prior year construction spot.


----------



## datcope

@smusgrav FYI, after a 3" rain this past week, I too had the same grass clippings 'waves' my yard. I got busy focusing on other things, so by the time I got to them they were hard as a rock, they were turning the grass under them yellow and I needed dynamite to rake them up!


----------



## anthonybilotta

[/url

Gave it a cut at 1.25.....how I wish I had a reel mower


----------



## Two9tene

Gave her a quick grooming session cut two ways (checker board) but it didn't come out like I wanted it to:

Before:


After:


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

BassBoss said:


> Working my butt off.


I see you live a few hours from me, where did you get your sand from? Everywhere I call they want to charge me $1,200 for sand that will cover 7,000 sq/ft


----------



## Jacob_S

Mowed all the Bermuda, looked at the centipede. Then pulled the drag to resmooth the sand.


----------



## BassBoss

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> BassBoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working my butt off.
> 
> 
> 
> I see you live a few hours from me, where did you get your sand from? Everywhere I call they want to charge me $1,200 for sand that will cover 7,000 sq/ft
Click to expand...

Home pro landscape in Rocky mount. 40 a ton and 90ish delivery. They are 30 min North of me. Lowes may be your best bet. 35 per 1000 and 100 delivered.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Jacob_S said:


> Mowed all the Bermuda, looked at the centipede. Then pulled the drag to resmooth the sand.


What are you using to drag it? How was it?


----------



## Sbcgenii

.500 cut with manual reel.


----------



## Jacob_S

CenlaLowell said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed all the Bermuda, looked at the centipede. Then pulled the drag to resmooth the sand.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you using to drag it? How was it?
Click to expand...

4.5x5' steel drag mat, it's one hell of a workout. Wish I'd have bought the 3x3.

Double up post also started putting my boarder for my fence bed.


----------



## jdpber

Started redefining my patio flower bed today. It has 154' of edge. The excavated sod was relocated to a bad area by an oak tree, hopefully it lives as I moved it with plenty of soil. I just hope it takes.

Anyone want bermuda sushi hahaha









The over growth from the previous owner was 18" at the largest place. Wow just wow! You can see the flower bed liner.


----------



## mantnyh

Lowered the JD220B to .75in. Mowed the back yard today before it got dark. I'll finish the front tomorrow.


----------



## datcope

Replaced the sprinklers in the front yard with Rainbird 5000's, reworked the irrigation stations, patched the pee spots and gave the bermuda it's first cut at the new 2" HOC (down from 3.5" last year). Next steps are to define the beds around the trees (yea, my large Shumard Oak came back!), get my stupid Echo Trimmer to start and begin working on the side yard now that the majority of pool construction is complete.


----------



## Coach8

Double cut the front yard. Sprayed both front and back with 2-4,d 3 way to kill off the winter weeds that are hanging around.


----------



## erdons

Moved 6 sprinkler heads and replaced the nozzles with R-Van rotary nozzles.


----------



## ErosionWizard

datcope said:


> Replaced the sprinklers in the front yard with Rainbird 5000's, reworked the irrigation stations, patched the pee spots and gave the bermuda it's first cut at the new 2" HOC (down from 3.5" last year). Next steps are to define the beds around the trees (yea, my large Shumard Oak came back!), get my stupid Echo Trimmer to start and begin working on the side yard now that the majority of pool construction is complete.


Looking nice back there in Gods country. My family is just down the way from y'all in GT. My parents are house shopping right now. Once they get a house we hope to visit more and than possibly start to home shop also. I can't wait to see what kind of lawn stuff I can learn back there. Maybe find a few farmers to work with also. Lots of soil out there that could be structured better.

Congrats on your new place. Time to celebrate with some Blue Bell. 🇨🇱🇨🇱🇨🇱


----------



## TheTurfTamer

Cut yesterday at .4 HOC took this pictures this morning at 6:30
Still a little tall but I will knock it down slowly.


----------



## ErosionWizard

Oh yea.... I'm going out to spray the " PeneGator" on my lawn. It is Part of the "super material" I have been talking about. It should help open up my soil and restructure it. The end result should be less water needed and better nutrition uptake. At least that's how it works in the fields. Time to start the lawn fun. Can't wait to share the results and maybe get some other test going in different citys and states.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Mowed this morning after the dew dried up. Last cut on Saturday and getting green in the box. Maybe time for the PGR!


----------



## Two9tene

Did a little soil probing for the fertility samples I just sent off to the lab. Was quite surprised had some root action down to 10"+

This is a stern vouching of the next products especially in this predominantly clay soil.
Also threw down T-Nex at .38oz/1000sq ft! No overdosing this time... for those who know... lmao


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Recently acquired my first ever reel mower. It's manual, nothing fancy. Mowed by back yard, ~4900 square feet, for the first time with it today as a test. Went well.


----------



## jimbeckel

Picked up member @Tmank87 mower from getting the reel sharpened and test mowed my yard one last time on the mower that got me started on this crazy lawn adventure.


----------



## Sbcgenii

Found I local guy to sharpen my reels thanks to the forum. Got them pulled off today and took them to his shop.


----------



## jdpber

First cut of the season post top dress leveling out front. Still dialing in the new McLane. Front roller goes on later this week.


----------



## ctrav

We got just over 3" of rain so I had a bunch of washed up grass runners all over the lawn. I used a metal rake turned upside down to smooth it all out after picking up large chunks. It worked out well. I did have two little helpers


----------



## 95mmrenegade

This week:
Replaced a reel and bed knife plus routine maintenance on my neighbors Jacobsen GK 536A
Backlapped plus routine maintenance on my Trucut and Toro gm1600

Sprayed .35# of 46-0-0
Cut at .500
Wife cleaned up the beds(mulch) planted petunias

Backyard today


Front yard wednesday


Definitely time for PGR


----------



## falconsfan

Put my new ProPlugger to work. I probably transplanted 100 plugs from my good areas to those that need help. I was hesitant to buy this tool but I have to say it works as advertised. I will continue to the process until the needy areas are up to par. Also mowed the entire yard with my recently serviced reel. Very happy with the cut. We are expecting some good rain later this week so I will throw down some humic next couple of days. Temps mid 70's today but started at 39 this morning!


----------



## ctrav

Mowed/re-scalped then aerated my bad section of grass and got some nice plugs. Made a big decision to put down sand on this section and it should be here Thursday or Friday. Its only 3256 sqf so I got this...


----------



## 985arrowhead

Edged, power scissored and blew of the walks.
Watered and rolled my edges as I am trying to get them flush with walks or a little lower when riding the edge!

May try to sand my back, back yard Thursday and put down my first ever app of PGR too.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed edged and trimmed. Having this new mower has shown me even more uneven areas


----------



## Kicker

Mowed, applied GrubEx, and fertilized my raised bed.


----------



## Brackin4au

Mowed/edged front and back, sprayed 3oz/k of air8, d-thatch, 0-0-2, Humic 12 on the front


----------



## Two9tene

Brackin4au said:


> Mowed/edged front and back, sprayed 3oz/k of air8, d-thatch, 0-0-2, Humic 12 on the front


Did you apply the air-8 and D-Thatch in separate batches?


----------



## driver_7

Dropped my first application of milo ever on Monday (it smells so good, the dog liked it a bit to much though. He has been rolling in the yard ever since applying it). I watered it in with the irrigation system at 0430 yesterday morning.

Backlapped the JD and gave the yard a fresh snip before sunset at a bench HOC of 0.65". I think that's where I'm going to try to maintain for this season. When I scalped at 0.55", I hit a lot of dirt, just too bumpy still. Reel Low is a addiction!

Still filling in, hopefully those spots will start to fill in soon:


----------



## Cheesetoast

Kicker said:


> Mowed, applied GrubEx, and fertilized my raised bed.


 @Kicker Did you apply the grubex as a preventative, or do you have grubs? I thought grubs should be targeted around June/July?


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Gave my son his initial lesson on the timemaster. It weighs more than he does but he did really well with it.


----------



## ctrav

@Kicker and @Cheesetoast I inquired about grubs with one of the big landscape companies in the area and they had just had this topic come up in a meeting. They said the target window for attacking grubs is the first two weeks of September(for our area in north Texas). Not going against anything posted here so far just passing on info from my conversation two days ago...


----------



## hefegrass

raked a bunch of dead grass that was matted down in the front yard, sucked it up with the honda rotary mower that i bought yesterday. I knew id have to get one eventually for cleanup duties since the trimmer cant do it. I wish it created a little more suction


----------



## smurg

Ran a neighbors rotary as low as it would go to suck up as much fine dead clippings after my scalp.

After a rain, it was clumping pretty bad all over the yard. I was still filling up the bin on every run, but thought it looked good enough for now after a few hours of work. Had already filled up 2 neighbors bins as well as my yard waste & garbage can for 2 consecutive weeks (and they skipped pickup last week). They won't take additional paper/plastic bags, so I will need to research the requirements and price of the dump for next years scalp.


----------



## Kicker

ctrav said:


> @Kicker and @Cheesetoast I inquired about grubs with one of the big landscape companies in the area and they had just had this topic come up in a meeting. They said the target window for attacking grubs is the first two weeks of September(for our area in north Texas). Not going against anything posted here so far just passing on info from my conversation two days ago...


@Cheesetoast@ctrav
I found a spot in my lawn where construction had left a large pile of 3-4 inch rocks just under the surface and i was digging them out of a basketball size hole. think 10-12" diameter. In that 10-12" and maybe 3-4" down, i found 4 grubs.


----------



## Durso81

Plugged an area I had issues with Bermuda coming back and foot traffic.


----------



## Brackin4au

Two9tene said:


> Brackin4au said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed/edged front and back, sprayed 3oz/k of air8, d-thatch, 0-0-2, Humic 12 on the front
> 
> 
> 
> Did you apply the air-8 and D-Thatch in separate batches?
Click to expand...

I mixed them in the Ortho hose end sprayer. I put 12oz each to cover 4k, so 24oz total. Those mixed easily.

I mixed the micro green and Humic 12 first, and it was extremely clumpy, even though it says you can mix those two. So I topped it off with water and shook it up good. It was sketchy, but it all sprayed out fine haha. No clogs or anything and it all came out.

When I mixed up the air8 and d-thatch, it mixed together much better. I still topped it off with water though, just in case.


----------



## Two9tene

Brackin4au said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brackin4au said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed/edged front and back, sprayed 3oz/k of air8, d-thatch, 0-0-2, Humic 12 on the front
> 
> 
> 
> Did you apply the air-8 and D-Thatch in separate batches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mixed them in the Ortho hose end sprayer. I put 12oz each to cover 4k, so 24oz total. Those mixed easily.
> 
> I mixed the micro green and Humic 12 first, and it was extremely clumpy, even though it says you can mix those two. So I topped it off with water and shook it up good. It was sketchy, but it all sprayed out fine haha. No clogs or anything and it all came out.
> 
> When I mixed up the air8 and d-thatch, it mixed together much better. I still topped it off with water though, just in case.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure the label states that you should not mix the two. I'm gonna have to check back on it.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Mowed St Augustine with my TruCut at 2 1/4". I mowed with it two weeks ago, but it wasn't green just yet. I'm really excited about the quality of cut that you can only get with a reel mower. Thanks to @SGrabs33 for the pointers he gave regarding the height of cut and troubleshooting the issues I had last night.


----------



## ErosionWizard

Just put down my second round of PeneGator. I'm putting this all over my yard, including the flowerbeds. I'm using the hose end sprayer to just water it around. Been running it at the 1oz setting. When I'm done putting down the material, I turn the sprinklers to water it in a bit.


----------



## ctrav

Nothing...just enjoying a relaxing birthday with the family. My granddaughters helped make me pancakes for breakfast which they promptly ate


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Nothing...just enjoying a relaxing birthday with the family. My granddaughters helped make me pancakes for breakfast which they promptly ate


Happy Birthday Brother! May the lawn gods shine their light upon your greens and may they flourish with an envious deep green hue! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## ctrav

Oh how I wish @@Two9tene and thanks so much!


----------



## Jacob_S

Just a Wednesday mow between sand spots, decided to go ahead and mow entire front not just the Bermuda. Also put out another light dose of 46-0-0 try and get this sand covered. Tomorrow's rain should help that too.


----------



## jakemauldin

Pulled soil samples and sent them off to spectrum analytic inc. I pulled samples of the close proximity dirt which is dirt that was hauled in for the house pad. Then pulled samples of the native soil also.


----------



## jdpber

Weed whipped both sides of the fence (460 linear feet x2) edged all of the concrete, started putting out fresh mulch in the nearly redefined trench edge bed put back. Tomorrow is another mow.


----------



## J_nick

ctrav said:


> @Kicker and @Cheesetoast I inquired about grubs with one of the big landscape companies in the area and they had just had this topic come up in a meeting. They said the target window for attacking grubs is the first two weeks of September(for our area in north Texas). Not going against anything posted here so far just passing on info from my conversation two days ago...


I believe it depends on what AI the product is using. Bifenthrin is typically applied later in the growing season than the new GrubEx with Chlorantraniliprole as the AI.


----------



## ctrav

J_nick said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Kicker and @Cheesetoast I inquired about grubs with one of the big landscape companies in the area and they had just had this topic come up in a meeting. They said the target window for attacking grubs is the first two weeks of September(for our area in north Texas). Not going against anything posted here so far just passing on info from my conversation two days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it depends on what AI the product is using. Bifenthrin is typically applied later in the growing season than the new GrubEx with Chlorantraniliprole as the AI.
Click to expand...

Caint they just keep things simple...apply this at this time of year...  Thanks for the reply!


----------



## driver_7

J_nick said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Kicker and @Cheesetoast I inquired about grubs with one of the big landscape companies in the area and they had just had this topic come up in a meeting. They said the target window for attacking grubs is the first two weeks of September(for our area in north Texas). Not going against anything posted here so far just passing on info from my conversation two days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it depends on what AI the product is using. Bifenthrin is typically applied later in the growing season than the new GrubEx with Chlorantraniliprole as the AI.
Click to expand...

I agree with @J_nick, the label for Scott's GrubEx says to apply spring to early summer. I did the same and applied two weeks ago as a preventative.


----------



## dfw_pilot

717driver said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Kicker and @Cheesetoast I inquired about grubs with one of the big landscape companies in the area and they had just had this topic come up in a meeting. They said the target window for attacking grubs is the first two weeks of September(for our area in north Texas). Not going against anything posted here so far just passing on info from my conversation two days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it depends on what AI the product is using. Bifenthrin is typically applied later in the growing season than the new GrubEx with Chlorantraniliprole as the AI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with @J_nick, the label for Scott's GrubEx says to apply spring to early summer. I did the same and applied two weeks ago as a preventative.
Click to expand...

+1. I drop GrubEx on Tax day.


----------



## Spammage

dfw_pilot said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it depends on what AI the product is using. Bifenthrin is typically applied later in the growing season than the new GrubEx with Chlorantraniliprole as the AI.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with @J_nick, the label for Scott's GrubEx says to apply spring to early summer. I did the same and applied two weeks ago as a preventative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1. I drop GrubEx on Tax day.
Click to expand...

GrubEx is good stuff, but I'm still putting down Imidacloprid in late July. It's systemic, so it's absorbed by the trees too (I've had borers in the past), and I think this is why I've dodged Fall Armyworm damage too.


----------



## Brackin4au

Two9tene said:


> Brackin4au said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you apply the air-8 and D-Thatch in separate batches?
> 
> 
> 
> I mixed them in the Ortho hose end sprayer. I put 12oz each to cover 4k, so 24oz total. Those mixed easily.
> 
> I mixed the micro green and Humic 12 first, and it was extremely clumpy, even though it says you can mix those two. So I topped it off with water and shook it up good. It was sketchy, but it all sprayed out fine haha. No clogs or anything and it all came out.
> 
> When I mixed up the air8 and d-thatch, it mixed together much better. I still topped it off with water though, just in case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure the label states that you should not mix the two. I'm gonna have to check back on it.
Click to expand...

I see where it said product should be compatible with most fertilizers and chemicals, but should not be mixed directly together. But it also says you can do a jar test to see if they will mix. So it's kind of misleading. I mixed the two strictly based on the info in the packet that came with the products...


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

TN Hawkeye said:


> Gave my son his initial lesson on the timemaster. It weighs more than he does but he did really well with it.


That's awesome!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

ErosionWizard said:


> Just put down my second round of PeneGator. I'm putting this all over my yard, including the flowerbeds. I'm using the hose end sprayer to just water it around. Been running it at the 1oz setting. When I'm done putting down the material, I turn the sprinklers to water it in a bit.


What is PeneGator? I'm interested


----------



## TN Hawkeye

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave my son his initial lesson on the timemaster. It weighs more than he does but he did really well with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome!
Click to expand...

Thanks. It's killing me not being able to mow. That truly is one of my favorite things to do. It's gonna be months before I can muscle the mower around. So in the meantime the wife and kids are learning the difference between a scalp cut and a maintenance cut.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

TN Hawkeye said:


> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave my son his initial lesson on the timemaster. It weighs more than he does but he did really well with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. It's killing me not being able to mow. That truly is one of my favorite things to do. It's gonna be months before I can muscle the mower around. So in the meantime the wife and kids are learning the difference between a scalp cut and a maintenance cut.
Click to expand...

Did you have back surgery?


----------



## ErosionWizard

@BakerGreenLawnMaker PeneGator is a water-souluble hi tech super polymer used to improve the subsurface soil structure. It will help open up soil so your water and air can move more freely. It sould help with moisture allowing you to use less water. ( almond trees in one field used %36 less water) Again this is all from the farming fields. I'm just test it on lawn. The owner says they treat soil and that anything growing in it should benefit. Only more test will tell us how it works on lawns. I suspect it's going to be just fine.


----------



## driver_7

Today is not a good day. 6:15am drive to The Orange Store for a utility pump. Tired of the backyard filling up every rain and waiting for 30 hours to drain out. Have received zero call backs regarding drainage fixes from recommended landscapers. I had a $3,500 system installed last spring... obviously isn't working as designed.

Pump for the mean time:


About 3 inches of water in this trough through the middle. Pump manufacturer recommended a solid surface instead of straight onto the grass:


15 minutes in:


About 45 minutes later and moving the pump a couple of times when a spot dried out:


I want to install another collector box and grade through here and run it to an existing 4in line that runs to the street, but I just don't have the days off right now to do so.

I apologize for the ranting nature of this post today. I really need to start a lawn journal to contain these posts in there.


----------



## ctrav

Sprayed for grubs in the newly aerated area and threw down the las of the fertilizer I had left. All to get ready for the sand arrival tomorrow...


----------



## 985arrowhead

Cross cut mow.







Raked the side yard Celebration sand project. Hopefully I can get this done to the other side yard this season.



Been having a lot of sprigs popping out. Guess I need to verticut this season since I didn't aerate this year. But, pulled some of those sprigs and transplanted to the dog run area against the fence. Also put down some boards to keep the dog disinterested in the neighbors dog hopefully over time and allow the grass to grow back.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. It's killing me not being able to mow. That truly is one of my favorite things to do. It's gonna be months before I can muscle the mower around. So in the meantime the wife and kids are learning the difference between a scalp cut and a maintenance cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you have back surgery?
Click to expand...

I had two level spinal fusion 4 weeks ago.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

717driver said:


> Today is not a good day. 6:15am drive to The Orange Store for a utility pump. Tired of the backyard filling up every rain and waiting for 30 hours to drain out. Have received zero call backs regarding drainage fixes from recommended landscapers. I had a $3,500 system installed last spring... obviously isn't working as designed.
> 
> Pump for the mean time:
> 
> 
> About 3 inches of water in this trough through the middle. Pump manufacturer recommended a solid surface instead of straight onto the grass:
> 
> 
> 15 minutes in:
> 
> 
> About 45 minutes later and moving the pump a couple of times when a spot dried out:
> 
> 
> I want to install another collector box and grade through here and run it to an existing 4in line that runs to the street, but I just don't have the days off right now to do so.
> 
> I apologize for the ranting nature of this post today. I really need to start a lawn journal to contain these posts in there.


Man sorry to see that. Hopefully you can get a more permanent fix going soon.


----------



## falconsfan

Spread the first dose of Andersons humic dg. Expecting over an inch of rain in the next 24 hours!


----------



## ctrav

Planted flowers for the patio with the girls...


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Brackin4au said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brackin4au said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mixed them in the Ortho hose end sprayer. I put 12oz each to cover 4k, so 24oz total. Those mixed easily.
> 
> I mixed the micro green and Humic 12 first, and it was extremely clumpy, even though it says you can mix those two. So I topped it off with water and shook it up good. It was sketchy, but it all sprayed out fine haha. No clogs or anything and it all came out.
> 
> When I mixed up the air8 and d-thatch, it mixed together much better. I still topped it off with water though, just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the label states that you should not mix the two. I'm gonna have to check back on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see where it said product should be compatible with most fertilizers and chemicals, but should not be mixed directly together. But it also says you can do a jar test to see if they will mix. So it's kind of misleading. I mixed the two strictly based on the info in the packet that came with the products...
Click to expand...

Go to youtube and look for N-EXT DIY. Paul from Do My Own now works for Greene County Fert and is making videos all about the n-ext products. He has a specific video about how to mix the products. I'm on my phone or I'd link it.


----------



## 985arrowhead

We have been getting a pretty good dose of rain all afternoon.

I can not believe how great the yard has been looking🤯!

I had to post another pick after this mornings mow as I admired how green it looks and much that dose of sand has helped with my drainage......or at least soil. With as much rain as we have had this afternoon I used to would not have been able to even walk in without water and muds squishing up and in between my sandals. Now I can walk and my feet don't even get wet!



I wish I could talk my neighbors into getting gutters and maybe direct some of their water off my property......


----------



## ctrav

985arrowhead said:


> We have been getting a pretty good dose of rain all afternoon.
> 
> I can not believe how great the yard has been looking🤯!
> 
> I had to post another pick after this mornings mow as I admired how green it looks and much that dose of sand has helped with my drainage......or at least soil. With as much rain as we have had this afternoon I used to would not have been able to even walk in without water and muds squishing up and in between my sandals. Now I can walk and my feet don't even get wet!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could talk my neighbors into getting gutters and maybe direct some of their water off my property......


Looks really nice...whats your HOC?


----------



## Two9tene

A Quick Mow:

And a little project: 

Planning Continued:



Execution:



Results and Assessment?


----------



## jakemauldin

Two9tene said:


> A Quick Mow:
> 
> And a little project:
> 
> Planning Continued:
> 
> 
> 
> Execution:
> 
> 
> 
> Results and Assessment?


The yard is looking good and rocks around the mailbox is an awesome addition. It gives it good character! :thumbup:


----------



## Brackin4au

TN Hawkeye said:


> Brackin4au said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the label states that you should not mix the two. I'm gonna have to check back on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I see where it said product should be compatible with most fertilizers and chemicals, but should not be mixed directly together. But it also says you can do a jar test to see if they will mix. So it's kind of misleading. I mixed the two strictly based on the info in the packet that came with the products...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go to youtube and look for N-EXT DIY. Paul from Do My Own now works for Greene County Fert and is making videos all about the n-ext products. He has a specific video about how to mix the products. I'm on my phone or I'd link it.
Click to expand...

Yeah I've seen that video. They don't recommend mixing 7-0-0 with anything. I don't even have 7-0-0. The paperwork that comes with the product bundle I got specifically says you can mix air8 and d-thatch in one batch, and Humic 12 and micro Greene in another. So that's what I did. Didn't have any problems spraying...


----------



## CenlaLowell

Put down Scott's green max in two areas that I'm trying to get Bermuda to really push. It then stormed so i have no idea if that did any good


----------



## MidloMillers2012

Threw down Lesco 28-3-10. A little late for my first fert of the year but green up was slow due to my old mower tearing up the turf pretty bad at the end of last year and a late cold snap. Also had a few torential rains so I didn't want to wash money down the storm drain. I'm ready to green and thicken this lawn back up!


----------



## EOppie

Sharpened (well backlapped) my fiskars reel mower and did a quick mow. Tried to take it down to 1" according to the mower and apparently I need to do some more leveling. Was fine at one notch above.

Will definitely need to level the new sod more once it gets established.

Also applied fungicide as the sod has been down for 7 days.


----------



## William

William said:


> I am mowing weeds with my rotary, planing to aerate fertilize, etc.... home for 3 days and then travel again.
> 
> This is my neminis.


So I ended up doing nothing. My bermuda seems to have choked out all 'invaders'. still need to feed, weed and aerate.


----------



## 985arrowhead

ctrav said:


> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been getting a pretty good dose of rain all afternoon.
> 
> I can not believe how great the yard has been looking🤯!
> 
> I had to post another pick after this mornings mow as I admired how green it looks and much that dose of sand has helped with my drainage......or at least soil. With as much rain as we have had this afternoon I used to would not have been able to even walk in without water and muds squishing up and in between my sandals. Now I can walk and my feet don't even get wet!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could talk my neighbors into getting gutters and maybe direct some of their water off my property......
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really nice...whats your HOC?
Click to expand...

0.5, scalped at 0.4


----------



## NClawnnut78

well my yard is not as impressive, however in late May or June I am curious to see how this fills in after mowing one section everyday or every other day...


----------



## Kicker

Put this bad boy together. Got to use it for a few minutes in the dark. I can already tell it's one of those things I never knew I always needed.


----------



## erdons

NClawnnut78 said:


> well my yard is not as impressive, however in late May or June I am curious to see how this fills in after mowing one section everyday or every other day...


Keep at it, keep feeding it and watering it and it's going to look great, looks like you don't have much weeds.


----------



## ctrav

Kicker said:


> Put this bad boy together. Got to use it for a few minutes in the dark. I can already tell it's one of those things I never knew I always needed.


Please keep us (me) posted as I really think I want one. I just need to see more folks have good comments before Im willing to spend the money. Thanks....


----------



## Jacob_S

985arrowhead said:


> We have been getting a pretty good dose of rain all afternoon.
> 
> I can not believe how great the yard has been looking🤯!
> 
> I had to post another pick after this mornings mow as I admired how green it looks and much that dose of sand has helped with my drainage......or at least soil. With as much rain as we have had this afternoon I used to would not have been able to even walk in without water and muds squishing up and in between my sandals. Now I can walk and my feet don't even get wet!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could talk my neighbors into getting gutters and maybe direct some of their water off my property......


Man I got home from work yesterday and was very excite to see I had very little standing water. Clearly have a few spots I'll still need to put more sand, but overall quite pleased with what this layer has done for keeping the surface dry. Curious to see how it looks and feels after a day of sun today.


----------



## EOppie

ctrav said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put this bad boy together. Got to use it for a few minutes in the dark. I can already tell it's one of those things I never knew I always needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep us (me) posted as I really think I want one. I just need to see more folks have good comments before Im willing to spend the money. Thanks....
Click to expand...

Agreed, I have been looking at this as well. Let us know how it works!


----------



## jdpber

Put a fresh cut on the lawn with the new roller installed on the McLane. It is a monsoon today. Glad I got the yard done last night.



Down the road from my office, infront of the doctors office. Crazy rain!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

jdpber said:


> Put a fresh cut on the lawn with the new roller installed on the McLane. It is a monsoon today. Glad I got the yard done last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Down the road from my office, infront of the doctors office. Crazy rain!


Agree. We are on 12 hours straight of rain. Another slow steady soaking rain.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Post master dropped of my pro-plugger early enough today that I was able to get out in the yard and pull some plugs and transplant them to my trouble spots along my fence where the neighbor dog and my dog run constantly.


----------



## ctrav

Sand was delivered this morning. I was a tad worried as it was wet but I made piles and then did a rough spread. Waited an hour and then busted my tail getting it spread. Now lets just hope it helps...


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> Sand was delivered this morning. I was a tad worried as it was wet but I made piles and then did a rough spread. Waited an hour and then busted my tail getting it spread. Now lets just hope it helps...


----------



## ctrav

Thats hilarious @TN Hawkeye


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> Thats hilarious @TN Hawkeye


When we go to the Mexican restaurant and I order it I tell my wife "It's pronounced Dos Sexy". And she's usually says you should see if they have a smaller bottle. God I love her.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Still staring at the results of spraying glyphosate....and eagerly waiting to seed!

8 days post spray.



16th post spray from 1 application. 2nd day from 2nd application of glysophate.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Installed the Rachio 2 gen with 8 zones for my irrigation system. Didn't feel like I needed some of the features the upgraded model provided and picked a nice 2 gen on eBay for a great deal. Saved I've $200 dollars over the gen 3!&#128513;


----------



## 985arrowhead

ctrav said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put this bad boy together. Got to use it for a few minutes in the dark. I can already tell it's one of those things I never knew I always needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep us (me) posted as I really think I want one. I just need to see more folks have good comments before Im willing to spend the money. Thanks....
Click to expand...

Do it! I love mine..... no more whipping the grass into submission, no more mulch or rocks thrown into the lawn, not having to cut of my transport axels (although I still might)!


----------



## N LA Hacker

Sprayed t-nex and Celsius today.


----------



## reidgarner

Too wet to cut (4.5" of rain yesterday), so I changed out the seasonal color bed and the hanging baskets.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

reidgarner said:


> Too wet to cut (4.5" of rain yesterday), so I changed out the seasonal color bed and the hanging baskets.


I love that idea. I'm trying to talk my wife into letting me turn 2 areas of the lawn into annual color beds. You change them in spring and fall?


----------



## Sbcgenii

Cut, fert and herb.


----------



## reidgarner

@TN Hawkeye yep. Pansies / violas in fall and petunias / salvia / zinnias/ whatever else looks good in spring. That corner had a bare spot that just would not fill in with turf so turned it into a flower bed.


----------



## ctrav

Cut the backyard at 1.5". Minor scalping in just a few areas so I may have to go up to 2" which should still be better than the 3" I was maintaining at last year...


----------



## reauxl tigers

Cut and put down GreenTRX for the first time.


----------



## reidgarner

reauxl tigers said:


> Cut and put down GreenTRX for the first time.


Keep us posted on the results of the Green TRX. I've heard good things.


----------



## reauxl tigers

reidgarner said:


> Keep us posted on the results of the Green TRX. I've heard good things.


I'll take a before and after maybe a month apart


----------



## Kicker

Cut at 9/16ths. Used the landscape blade again. I can't get over how awesome it is.

Moved a sprinkler head after extending our privacy fence. Changed out some heads from mist to MP rotators. Sprayed some 24D on some weeds.


----------



## Kicker

985arrowhead said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put this bad boy together. Got to use it for a few minutes in the dark. I can already tell it's one of those things I never knew I always needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep us (me) posted as I really think I want one. I just need to see more folks have good comments before Im willing to spend the money. Thanks....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do it! I love mine..... no more whipping the grass into submission, no more mulch or rocks thrown into the lawn, not having to cut of my transport axels (although I still might)!
Click to expand...

@ctrav 
@EOppie 
After using it twice today, Pre and post cut its Amazing. Definitely worth it.

Forget your hesitations and get it asap.

Some notes from my limited usage. 
It's pretty heavy in comparison to a standard string trimmer. I may need to adjust my handle to distribute the weight better. 
It does tend to kick off of brick/stone/concrete when trimming next to those surfaces. 
It's loud, louder than I expected. Wear ear plugs or ear buds. 
The entire cutting head, gear box, and pole were extremely hot to the touch after using it for a while. I'm not sure if that's normal or if some extra grease needs to go in the gear box.


----------



## mrigney

Just a quick cut on the back today. Out of town all week for work and was a wet day here (again) in N. Alabama. First time cutting and having mostly green clippings. Got a recurrence of a weed that I had last year about this time. Will have to grab a picture and see if I can get it ID'd....Prodiamine must not be getting this particular weed (pretty much just this one and some wild violets).


----------



## ctrav

Thanks @Kicker...any pics?


----------



## manthatsnice

"New Leash on Life" hid Easter Eggs for the kid overnight. 🐇🥚😍


----------



## ctrav

De-thatched...the dog :lol:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Yesterday, April 20, I mowed, trimmed, and edged the lawn. I went to a nursery picked up some liriope, crepe myrtles, and a purple bottlebrush.

I now understand why everyone uses t nex. It's not even summer time and I can mow my Bermuda every three days


----------



## Austinite

Mowed the greens 5 times. Because... Electra is fun.


----------



## Steverino

I love it!


ctrav said:


> De-thatched...the dog :lol:


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> De-thatched...the dog :lol:


Lmao! Hardly qualifies as a lawn. But I accept the laugh!


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> De-thatched...the dog :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao! Hardly qualifies as a lawn. But I accept the laugh!
Click to expand...

Hey I did it on my lawn so that counts... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> De-thatched...the dog :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao! Hardly qualifies as a lawn. But I accept the laugh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I did it on my lawn so that counts... :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: I approve!


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao! Hardly qualifies as a lawn. But I accept the laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I did it on my lawn so that counts... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: I approve!
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy...I would have actually done more in the yard because its soooo nice out but my boss (wife) said don't even think about that lawn today. This was at 7:07am :shock:


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I did it on my lawn so that counts... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I approve!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks buddy...I would have actually done more in the yard because its soooo nice out but my boss (wife) said don't even think about that lawn today. This was at 7:07am :shock:
Click to expand...

Lmao!!!! My boss said the same! So your not alone brother!!!


----------



## Austinite

Just finished RGS and AIR8. Third round this year.


----------



## Paul M

Applied Humic DG, first round.


----------



## Brackin4au

Raked out the "clipping dams" in the yard from the recent 1.8" rain we got.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed azoxystrobin, pro solutions 15-0-0, RGS, and NIS.

For a lawn my size with a 2 gallon sprayer it took me two hours and forty five minutes. Not to bad I guess.


----------



## ctrav

@jakemauldin I think you asked me about where I got my sand. I found out where it came from...

Alliance Materials
10501 Alta Vista Road
Keller, TX 76248
Phone: 817-379-0727

Cost is $48 per yard for masonry sand self pick up but they will load. If you want it delivered there is a 5 yard minimum.


----------



## Crabbychas

Scalped, plugged, and filled some low spots.


----------



## jakemauldin

ctrav said:


> @jakemauldin I think you asked me about where I got my sand. I found out where it came from...
> 
> Alliance Materials
> 10501 Alta Vista Road
> Keller, TX 76248
> Phone: 817-379-0727
> 
> Cost is $48 per yard for masonry sand self pick up but they will load. If you want it delivered there is a 5 yard minimum.


Haha my wife's family owns Alliance Materials
Small world


----------



## Kicker

jakemauldin said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> @jakemauldin I think you asked me about where I got my sand. I found out where it came from...
> 
> Alliance Materials
> 10501 Alta Vista Road
> Keller, TX 76248
> Phone: 817-379-0727
> 
> Cost is $48 per yard for masonry sand self pick up but they will load. If you want it delivered there is a 5 yard minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha my wife's family owns Alliance Materials
> Small world
Click to expand...

soo what you're saying is a TLF discount is coming soon?


----------



## jakemauldin

Kicker said:


> jakemauldin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> @jakemauldin I think you asked me about where I got my sand. I found out where it came from...
> 
> Alliance Materials
> 
> 
> 
> soo what you're saying is a TLF discount is coming soon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll see what I can do. If you tell them you know me I'm sure they'll help you out. Ask for Tommy when you go in.
Click to expand...


----------



## Two9tene

Gave the front a fresh .44" HOC!

Bought this brush blade for the weed wackier to get to the spots the reel mower can't: 

Will work for the now, until the boss lets me buy the Landscaping Blade!

Also,
Used this Liquid Harvest Lazer Green to throw down some Chelated Liquid Iron:



I will tell you that I put in less than the recommended rate and that thing just painted the heck out of my lawn:

@ 2 oz. / 4 Gallons of Water~





Probably not going to use it on the front again.


----------



## ctrav

jakemauldin said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> @jakemauldin I think you asked me about where I got my sand. I found out where it came from...
> 
> Alliance Materials
> 10501 Alta Vista Road
> Keller, TX 76248
> Phone: 817-379-0727
> 
> Cost is $48 per yard for masonry sand self pick up but they will load. If you want it delivered there is a 5 yard minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha my wife's family owns Alliance Materials
> Small world
Click to expand...

Get outta here :shock:


----------



## ctrav

Drove 30 miles to pick up 4 bags of 0-46-0. Got back home and spread a bag on the front and back. Washed the mowers and cleaned under the decks. Now I will wait for the rain coming our way for 3 days...


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave her a snip @ 0.50 HOC
Applied PGR @ 0.33oz/1k
Applied Tournament Ready @ 3.33oz/1k


----------



## reidgarner

Redtenchu said:


> Gave her a snip @ 0.50 HOC
> Applied PGR @ 0.33oz/1k
> Applied Tournament Ready @ 3.33oz/1k


Are you using the surfactant for dry spots or to help with water infiltration/movement?


----------



## Redtenchu

reidgarner said:


> Are you using the surfactant for dry spots or to help with water infiltration/movement?


Tournament Ready is for dry spots, but I blanket sprayed it so I guess it's one big dry spot? Haha


----------



## cnet24

Aeration and now staring at the leftover cores and dreading clean-up. What is everyone's go-to process for cleanup? I sucked up the cores with my rotary last year, thinking of just mulching them this year.


----------



## SGrabs33

cnet24 said:


> Aeration and now staring at the leftover cores and dreading clean-up. What is everyone's go-to process for cleanup? I sucked up the cores with my rotary last year, thinking of just mulching them this year.


Blew mine into piles with my BR600.


----------



## jakemauldin

Went to SiteOne and got some Lesco 18-24-12 Fertilizer for a huge discount. It was priced at $39 and was able to get it at $28 per 50lbs. I also got a new Lesco 70 lb. spreader that is usually $282 but they said they weren't going to carry that model any longer and were wanting to move them out so I picked it up for $100 even though it was priced at $130. I felt like I made off like a bandit.


----------



## Kicker

Applied twice the recommended bag rate of granular Humate. Whoops....
Sprayed AMS (.5 lb/M), Citric Acid (.25lb/M), and FAS


----------



## jakemauldin

Saturday I woke up early and broke out the stihl Kombi and attached the pole saw, went and trimmed up the trees to head height, then gathered them into a pile to burn off on a day that's not as windy. I placed out the thermometer to check the soil temp and my new Daily Light Integral meter (which is a pain in the butt to operate). I then took the Toro and mowed with a 1.5" HOC. On Easter Sunday after all the family events I attached the scarifier and the drag mat to smooth out the dirt that rutted up in the front yard from the last rains. (Lord I can't wait to get this seeded so I can worry less about washout and worry more on greener grass) My wife and I planted two new Mexican Plum trees with my mom's assistance in placement. We planted a couple potted Blue Sapphire Cypress trees with some spillers for the entryway. The last pictures are of our Variegated Privets that we planted 3 years ago which weren't growing but have doubled in size this year since they actually got some fertilizer. I also ripped out the cheap drip irrigation I installed two years ago because it was very inconsistent even with a timer.


----------



## 985arrowhead

T-nex/PGR

Put down my first ever application of PGR.

Bought as a split off here late last season.

Applied at .38oz/1k sqft for my hybrid 419 Bermuda grass or approx 11.2ml per 1 gal per 1k sqft. to my front and back yards. Roughly 3000 sqft.

I calibrated my sprayer first, a Chapin 4 gal battery powered sprayer and used a red tee jet nozzle.

It sprayed 1 gal water in about 3 minutes but when I walked it with my stop watch it only put about 1/2 gal in 3 minutes. No big deal I guess since I know I needed 1 gal per 1k sqft I just went back over it until I sprayed the full gallon. Just had to keep taking off the back pack and verifying my level.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Waited the 4 hours and then mowed per the TNex instructions. Laid down some double fat stripes.


----------



## CenlaLowell

985arrowhead said:


> Waited the 4 hours and then mowed per the TNex instructions. Laid down some double fat stripes.


Will spraying T nex slow down the filling of your bare spots? This is what I always thought.


----------



## N LA Hacker

PGR should promote lateral growth. I would think it would fill in faster using PGR.


----------



## Two9tene

CenlaLowell said:


> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waited the 4 hours and then mowed per the TNex instructions. Laid down some double fat stripes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will spraying T nex slow down the filling of your bare spots? This is what I always thought.
Click to expand...

I threw down two weeks ago and it's filling in just fine. It's my understanding that T-nex and other PGR products suppress vertical growth and in return stimulates lateral growth. Nonetheless, proof is in the pudding:

The day I applied T-nex. I believe it was .38oz /1k sq ft. 


And this was yesterday:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Two9tene said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waited the 4 hours and then mowed per the TNex instructions. Laid down some double fat stripes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will spraying T nex slow down the filling of your bare spots? This is what I always thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I threw down two weeks ago and it's filling in just fine. It's my understanding that T-nex and other PGR products suppress vertical growth and in return stimulates lateral growth. Nonetheless, proof is in the pudding:
> 
> The day I applied T-nex. I believe it was .38oz /1k sq ft.
> 
> 
> And this was yesterday:
Click to expand...

Man I could have been putting down pgr then. I was actually waiting on spots to fill in😠 . Live and learn I guess.


----------



## ctrav

I keep checking to see if its still raining...yep its still raining and is forecasted to continue until about 7am tomorrow :roll:

https://giphy.com/gifs/reaction-2uvC1np3blzwg678w2


----------



## JRS 9572

cnet24 said:


> Aeration and now staring at the leftover cores and dreading clean-up. What is everyone's go-to process for cleanup? I sucked up the cores with my rotary last year, thinking of just mulching them this year.


Bought some snow shovels. I get some cash out for my son and a couple of neighbor kids. They glide the shovels on the ground and collect them up. We bag them and leave for the garbage service to pick up on trash day. I have almost 8,000 square feet. Takes them about a half day. Also I let them bake in the sun for a day or so before they collect them. Easier to do when they're hardened up.

After that's done I go over it with a bagging push mover and catch any left over debris. From there we dethatch and topdress very soon afterward.

I tried just running them over with the bagging push mower. But the dried red clay dust went everywhere. Went through a couple of air filters for the mower, and about killed myself dumping the grass catcher with extreme frequency. That grass catcher filled up with a volume of shredded cores weighs a lot more than the same volume of bermuda clippings.


----------



## magoodall65

Not the best picture but yesterday I did what any lawn care enthusiast would do when their sick kid went down for a much needed nap. I finished the scalp of my back yard! Mowed, dethatched, mowed, and mowed again for the first time with my new to me John Deere 180B. In total got 10 trash cans full of clippings/thatch removed.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Two9tene said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waited the 4 hours and then mowed per the TNex instructions. Laid down some double fat stripes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will spraying T nex slow down the filling of your bare spots? This is what I always thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I threw down two weeks ago and it's filling in just fine. It's my understanding that T-nex and other PGR products suppress vertical growth and in return stimulates lateral growth. Nonetheless, proof is in the pudding:
> 
> The day I applied T-nex. I believe it was .38oz /1k sq ft.
> 
> 
> And this was yesterday:
Click to expand...

not all PGR stimulates lateral growth. Mostly just the GI inhibitors. Just like with fungicides, there are many different PGRs with different modes of action.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, edged, and trimmed. Also trimmed up all the rose brushes.


----------



## Cory

Mowed the front at 1/2", the California Trimmer really doesn't like mowing at 1/2", gonna have to stick with 5/8". Sprayed the perimeter of the house and blanket sprayed the yard with Bifen XTS. And emptied and refilled all the mouse bait stations wilt Contrac Blox

Ordered 20 yards of sand yesterday, should be here Monday. Next week is gonna be fun :nod:


----------



## jb08102

Sprayed PGR, Feature, AMP XC, Urea, and Talstar P


----------



## CenlaLowell

Cory said:


> Mowed the front at 1/2", the California Trimmer really doesn't like mowing at 1/2", gonna have to stick with 5/8". Sprayed the perimeter of the house and blanket sprayed the yard with Bifen XTS. And emptied and refilled all the mouse bait stations wilt Contrac Blox
> 
> Ordered 20 yards of sand yesterday, should be here Monday. Next week is gonna be fun :nod:


Damn, I ordered 6 yeards last year and it almost killed me


----------



## Cory

CenlaLowell said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed the front at 1/2", the California Trimmer really doesn't like mowing at 1/2", gonna have to stick with 5/8". Sprayed the perimeter of the house and blanket sprayed the yard with Bifen XTS. And emptied and refilled all the mouse bait stations wilt Contrac Blox
> 
> Ordered 20 yards of sand yesterday, should be here Monday. Next week is gonna be fun :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I ordered 6 yeards last year and it almost killed me
Click to expand...

I did 9 last year on my front yard but I picked it up by the truck load. I drove the truck on the lawn and shoveled out of the bed. Not really looking forward to shoveling it into the cart from the ground.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Put some more sweat equity into getting this seed bed ready for the Princess 77 in a couple weeks.

3 rounds of glyphosate sprayed so far.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Here's the Ditch I was gonna SOD with Tifway 419 that Pennington said would match up fine.

But I decide to play it safe and not SOD.


----------



## w0lfe

Gave it a trim after all that rain


----------



## jdpber

I am headed to Lowes and HD now to get wood stain color sample for the fence. It is time to choose the right color. no cool picture yet.

Had to scratch the itch to post.


----------



## ctrav

Rain has stopped but the lawn is far too wet to cut so maybe Saturday. I went over to Ace Hardware and picked up a flap wheel for my grinder and sharpened 2 sets of blades. I do have a new set of gator blades for my ZTR and not sure if I should grind just enough to knock of the factory paint???


----------



## Brackin4au

Charity mow before the rain this evening... barely got a basket full of clippings over 20k, but not sure when I'll cut next (work weekend shift) so wanted to get one more in before the rain...


----------



## Kicker

Brackin4au said:


> Charity mow before the rain this evening... barely got a basket full of clippings over 20k, but not sure when I'll cut next (work weekend shift) so wanted to get one more in before the rain...


damn.. everytime I see your lawn I'm in awe, and then get sad because i have only a fraction of that space.


----------



## Two9tene

Brackin4au said:


> Charity mow before the rain this evening... barely got a basket full of clippings over 20k, but not sure when I'll cut next (work weekend shift) so wanted to get one more in before the rain...


Dagon that lawn is lookin good! I smell a nomination coming! It's a lotta lawn though. Too much for my back I say.


----------



## Two9tene

Put some sand down on some low spots, using last years leveling job sand!


----------



## datcope

@Two9tene If you don't mind me asking, what is on the sign?


----------



## Two9tene

datcope said:


> @Two9tene If you don't mind me asking, what is on the sign?


 Not at all brother! It says "Please keep off the lawn" I have neighbors that like to let their kids drive their toys/bikes on the lawn and/or let their dogs urinate and dedicate on the lawn. So I decided to put that up.


----------



## mantnyh

Mowed and threw down some GreenTRX. Excited to be able to reel mow this year.


----------



## Bbq freakshow

Kill it! Haha


----------



## CenlaLowell

Brackin4au said:


> Charity mow before the rain this evening... barely got a basket full of clippings over 20k, but not sure when I'll cut next (work weekend shift) so wanted to get one more in before the rain...


The reel you have is it a walk behind? That's alot of walking


----------



## Brackin4au

Kicker said:


> damn.. everytime I see your lawn I'm in awe, and then get sad because i have only a fraction of that space.


Thanks! It's a blessing and a curse, lot to keep up with ha. Main reason for today's mow, gotta get a full cut in anytime I can because it takes a little bit haha...



Two9tene said:


> Dagon that lawn is lookin good! I smell a nomination coming! It's a lotta lawn though. Too much for my back I say.


Thanks man... it's definitely a lot.. was rough on my back also until I learned to work WITH the mower and not AGAINST it haha...



CenlaLowell said:


> The reel you have is it a walk behind? That's alot of walking


It is.. and it is.. haha. It's a 260SL, so 5" wider than my previous rotary mower, so right now I'm thrilled to get it done as quick as I do haha. It takes me about 1.5-2 hours just to cut front and back, depending on how much I play with the stripes ha


----------



## Redtwin

I got another quick mow in with the GM1000 before the rain hits. I'm starting to see some striping! It was too dark for pics and I'm sure the rain will minimize the stripes by tomorrow. I'm still learning to work the GM1000 and not have it work me. I've figured out the speed issues but sometimes that darn machine still pulls me around like a spooked mule.


----------



## jdpber

CenlaLowell said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed the front at 1/2", the California Trimmer really doesn't like mowing at 1/2", gonna have to stick with 5/8". Sprayed the perimeter of the house and blanket sprayed the yard with Bifen XTS. And emptied and refilled all the mouse bait stations wilt Contrac Blox
> 
> Ordered 20 yards of sand yesterday, should be here Monday. Next week is gonna be fun :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I ordered 6 yeards last year and it almost killed me
Click to expand...

14 about killed me this year.


----------



## Reddog90

Took pictures of some happy plants.


----------



## smusgrav

Enjoying the view at my Father In-Laws.


----------



## Spursup

Double cut overseeded Bermuda PRG at .4". I have a bottle of certainty and a bottle of msm. Itching to pull the trigger and kill off PRG. Any suggestions?


----------



## ctrav

Got in a nice cut on the front at 1.5"


----------



## Jacob_Lyles1994

Spent my birthday in the lawn replacing this fence that blew over a few days ago. Tomorrow I will enjoy the mow before we have another week full of rain.


----------



## Redtenchu

Double cut, then put down 4#/1k of the new CarbonX!


----------



## 985arrowhead

Redtenchu said:


> Double cut, then put down 4#/1k of the new CarbonX!


Ordered a few bags today myself!


----------



## Redtenchu

985arrowhead said:


> Ordered a few bags today myself!


Nice!


----------



## Visitor

smusgrav said:


> Enjoying the view at my Father In-Laws.


Beautiful! What part of the country?


----------



## jakemauldin

https://youtu.be/zdWhXRDFZDQ


----------



## jakemauldin

smusgrav said:


> Enjoying the view at my Father In-Laws.


I like it!!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Mowed the front at .5" and the back at .625" this morning. Applied ammonium sulfate at 5 lb/1000 sq ft this evening and watered it in.


----------



## XLT_66

tcorbitt20 said:


> Mowed the front at .5" and the back at .625" this morning. Applied ammonium sulfate at 5 lb/1000 sq ft this evening and watered it in.


Are you applying spreading granular or spraying the AMS?


----------



## tcorbitt20

XLT_66 said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed the front at .5" and the back at .625" this morning. Applied ammonium sulfate at 5 lb/1000 sq ft this evening and watered it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you applying spreading granular or spraying the AMS?
Click to expand...

Granular. I haven't gotten fancy enough for some type of tank sprayer. Yet. I've got roughly 5000 sq ft, so 25 lbs of AS is roughly 1 lb N/1000 sq ft.


----------



## Two9tene

Just got my soil test results:





Looked like I have my work cut out for me:


----------



## DJLCN

Gave the fairway an early morning mow at 7/8" with the JD 2653A. A little dew on the grass sure helps keep the lines straight.



Then have the green a trim at 4/10ths with the GM1600.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Two9tene said:


> Just got my soil test results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looked like I have my work cut out for me:


Man that PH though!


----------



## Topcat

Went down with my second application of ammonium sulfate/glycosphate. My TifTuf will be here the third week of May.

Last week


Today


----------



## Two9tene

TN Hawkeye said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my soil test results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looked like I have my work cut out for me:
> 
> 
> 
> Man that PH though!
Click to expand...

For real! I believe the calcium in my water supply is the principle culprit! I'm going to stock up on sulfur to regulate.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

@Two9tene got some sulfur... time to regulate.


----------



## Spursup

Took it down to .375" this am. Trying my best to stress the PRG.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Walked next to my son while he mowed the yard. Cutting it at 1.75" every 3 days. Hoping it starts to fill in.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Pulled weeds and sprayed over the top


----------



## TulsaFan

Spursup said:


> Took it down to .375" this am. Trying my best to stress the PRG.


Is that your zoysia or bermuda?


----------



## Two9tene

TN Hawkeye said:


> @Two9tene got some sulfur... time to regulate.


 :lol:

Love the throwback Warren-G reference!


----------



## ZachUA

Cut at 3/4"



I need to work on my getting my lines as straight as you guys. I thought mine looked good till I looked at yalls lawns!


----------



## Spursup

TulsaFan said:


> Spursup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took it down to .375" this am. Trying my best to stress the PRG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your zoysia or bermuda?
Click to expand...

It's my Bermuda overseeded with PRG. What you see is probably 40% Bermuda and 60% perennial rye grass.


----------



## Spursup

My emerald zoysia is sick with fungus. Wet winter has messed me up. Hoping for hot temps and no rain for a while.


----------



## smurg

Put down 5 fl oz of Bifen I/T, 3 fl oz of Dominion 2L, 2.3 oz of Hyphalink Nourish (Humate/Seaweed), 20 fl oz of Penterra, and a Group 3 fungicide. Used the AI Teejet for all, as I put down the T-nex yesterday with the XR tip.

4 refills on the 4 gallon sprayer.


----------



## Two9tene

Put my flamingos out and gave the lawn a quick cut! Gonna pick up some Gypsum and Sulfur tomorrow to "Regulate" my Ph! 




Oh yeah I had two TrueGreen "experts" swing by while I was outside and solicited their lawn care services to me! And when I told them I did all of my own maintenance, they first complimented my lawn and asked about the sand. So I began to educate them on the intricacies of DIY lawn care. (The irony that they asked me how I get my lawn so green; A lawn care specialist asking a homeowner how to do their job :lol They exchanged more pleasantries and then walked off into the sunset, directly over my low spots and over my lawn!

Thanks for the reminder TrueGreen! Every once in a while it helps to remember why I discontinued your services and why I would never recommend you! Lmao


----------



## ctrav

Backyard HOC 1.5"
Cut and trimmed the back then cleaned up the units as it was a little messy from all the rains. Adjusted the pool chemicals. First swim of the season will be on around 2pm... :thumbup:

Found a few of these floating in my pool skimmer. Last year I had tones of them and thought no big deal but then got hit with a bad case of "GRUBS". Im just guessing the two are related...



Also noticed these light spots out on the front...





Since this is the first year I have ever cut this low (scalped at 1" and trying to maintain at 1.5") they appear to be from the uneven areas of the lawn. Just hope its not "GRUBS"...


----------



## j4c11

Spursup said:


> Took it down to .375" this am. Trying my best to stress the PRG.


Absolutely gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## reidgarner

Spursup said:


> My emerald zoysia is sick with fungus. Wet winter has messed me up. Hoping for hot temps and no rain for a while.


I have large patch all in my Zeon as well, particularly in the shadier areas. Hit with some azoxystrobin and liquid N, hopefully it will grow out of it soon.


----------



## admdam

This is my first year using a reel mower. Just aerated yesterday but I am concerned that mowing "through" the plugs will dull the blades of the mower. Am I correct?


----------



## reidgarner

admdam said:


> This is my first year using a reel mower. Just aerated yesterday but I am concerned that mowing "through" the plugs will dull the blades of the mower. Am I correct?


Yes. Either rake them up or let them get dried out and break them up with a rotary mower.


----------



## admdam

Thanks. I save my old Honda to do such dirty work.


----------



## 985arrowhead

So, it has been 6 days since I sprayed PGR. Does anyone think the recommended rate for hybrid Bermuda may have been to heavy? I believe I have some injury caused by the app.

Applied at .38oz/per gal per 1000 sqft with my Chapin 4 gal battery backpack sprayer and a red tee jet nozzle and I calibrated the sprayer with 1 gal of water to find how long it took to spray 1 gal of liquid then walked the area to spray to get my ground speed down. Still didn't work perfect but felt ok about the evenness of the app.

I did a follow up spot spray of herbicide the next day. Solitaire but again I am seeing a more diffuse yellowing of the lawn in general as compared to the areas I spot sprayed.

Thoughts?


----------



## ctrav

Other than getting the pool ready for our first (brisk/cool) swim of the season. I do peek at the grass (paint help it) and proudly admire the fruits of my labor


----------



## Jacob_S

Proplugged some celebration to the back yard. Was pleased to see roots 6+" deep and earthworms in just about every hole.


----------



## smurg

985arrowhead said:


> So, it has been 6 days since I sprayed PGR. Does anyone think the recommended rate for hybrid Bermuda may have been to heavy? I believe I have some injury caused by the app.
> 
> Applied at .38oz/per gal per 1000 sqft with my Chapin 4 gal battery backpack sprayer and a red tee jet nozzle and I calibrated the sprayer with 1 gal of water to find how long it took to spray 1 gal of liquid then walked the area to spray to get my ground speed down. Still didn't work perfect but felt ok about the evenness of the app.
> 
> I did a follow up spot spray of herbicide the next day. Solitaire but again I am seeing a more diffuse yellowing of the lawn in general as compared to the areas I spot sprayed.
> 
> Thoughts?


They recommend only up to 2x the posted rate for extended control, so I you should easily be fine with the 0.38 (standard) unless you screwed up on the application portion of it.

What's your HOC? They recommend less the lower you go (fairway, green rates).


----------



## 985arrowhead

smurg said:


> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it has been 6 days since I sprayed PGR. Does anyone think the recommended rate for hybrid Bermuda may have been to heavy? I believe I have some injury caused by the app.
> 
> Applied at .38oz/per gal per 1000 sqft with my Chapin 4 gal battery backpack sprayer and a red tee jet nozzle and I calibrated the sprayer with 1 gal of water to find how long it took to spray 1 gal of liquid then walked the area to spray to get my ground speed down. Still didn't work perfect but felt ok about the evenness of the app.
> 
> I did a follow up spot spray of herbicide the next day. Solitaire but again I am seeing a more diffuse yellowing of the lawn in general as compared to the areas I spot sprayed.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They recommend only up to 2x the posted rate for extended control, so I you should easily be fine with the 0.38 (standard) unless you screwed up on the application portion of it.
> 
> What's your HOC? They recommend less the lower you go (fairway, green rates).
Click to expand...

.5 HOC and I cut a few day before and about 5 hours after as the label says to minimize turf injury mow after 4 hours.


----------



## Redtwin

I applied T-Nex today at .25 oz/K. I'm mowing my Tifway 419 at 1/2" so I felt like I was in between rates and went with the lower rate since this is my first ever app. After seeing @985arrowhead's post, I'm sort of glad I went with less.


----------



## Jacob_S

Went ahead and got my Sunday mow in. Decided to double cut the back and was quite surprised to see clippings going in the catcher the whole time.


----------



## J_nick

Cleaned up some tree litter with my rotary.


----------



## Two9tene

Made a new flower bed along the western fence line... Originally went to Lowe's to pick up some phosphate and sulfate for the deficiencies in the soil and wound up with this long awaited project being completed!

The wife is happy we got some hydrangeas in there! "The Lawn needed some color" :lol: the irony I was gonna throw down some chelated iron to perk up my spot treatment disaster with 2-4d:


----------



## Redtenchu

Gave her another snip. She didn't really need it, but I did!


----------



## jakemauldin

Two9tene said:


>


I'm digging these fancy Pink Flamingos


----------



## jakemauldin

Put down 300lbs. of Lesco Starter 18-24-12. It started to rain while "Throwin her down!!" but was only brief just enough to water it in.


----------



## Redtwin

jakemauldin said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm digging these fancy Pink Flamingos
Click to expand...

Yes!!! Those are awesome!


----------



## Two9tene

jakemauldin said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm digging these fancy Pink Flamingos
Click to expand...

 :lol: Thanks brother :thumbup:


----------



## Two9tene

Redtwin said:


> jakemauldin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm digging these fancy Pink Flamingos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!!! Those are awesome!
Click to expand...

Courtesy of the wife! Thanks bro!


----------



## JRS 9572

@ctrav You may know better than me. But that looks like the Taliban of lawn pests......the Mole Cricket. They're the Taliban and Army Worms are the ISIS of lawn pests.

I miss the days of Diazonon and Durbsban when you'd spray in the evening, and they'd all be laying dead in the street by sunrise.


----------



## gkaneko

I'm jealous of all you mainland folks with large yards...


----------



## ctrav

Droped 3 bags of 0-46-0 and 3 bags of sulfur on the front and back lawn. We have light to moderate rains forecasted for the next 3-4 days (but this is Texas) so that should get a good soaking on the sulfur...


----------



## ctrav

JRS 9572 said:


> @ctrav You may know better than me. But that looks like the Taliban of lawn pests......the Mole Cricket. They're the Taliban and Army Worms are the ISIS of lawn pests.
> 
> I miss the days of Diazonon and Durbsban when you'd spray in the evening, and they'd all be laying dead in the street by sunrise.


Sure its not a beatle? Last year I had a bazillion of them in my pool and soon thereafter I had cinch worms and grubs


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed today, I feel drained for some reason so I will rest the of the day. One thing I did notice is the pgr I put down was not strong enough to slow down vertical growth. I put down .125 per 1k on 4/24 and there was plenty of growth for me to cut today.


----------



## Lonnie Mac

Put down two yards of Unicorn Poop. I'll probably be mowing three times a week!


----------



## Two9tene

CenlaLowell said:


> Mowed today, I feel drained for some reason so I will rest the of the day. One thing I did notice is the pgr I put down was not strong enough to slow down vertical growth. I put down .125 per 1k on 4/24 and there was plenty of growth for me to cut today.


It's only been 5 days! Lol... what brand of PGR? Also, why did you put such a low rate?


----------



## Two9tene

Lonnie Mac said:


> Put down two yards of Unicorn Poop. I'll probably be mowing three times a week!


Lmao "Unicorn Poop" steeling this!


----------



## Two9tene

985arrowhead said:


> smurg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it has been 6 days since I sprayed PGR. Does anyone think the recommended rate for hybrid Bermuda may have been to heavy? I believe I have some injury caused by the app.
> 
> Applied at .38oz/per gal per 1000 sqft with my Chapin 4 gal battery backpack sprayer and a red tee jet nozzle and I calibrated the sprayer with 1 gal of water to find how long it took to spray 1 gal of liquid then walked the area to spray to get my ground speed down. Still didn't work perfect but felt ok about the evenness of the app.
> 
> I did a follow up spot spray of herbicide the next day. Solitaire but again I am seeing a more diffuse yellowing of the lawn in general as compared to the areas I spot sprayed.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They recommend only up to 2x the posted rate for extended control, so I you should easily be fine with the 0.38 (standard) unless you screwed up on the application portion of it.
> 
> What's your HOC? They recommend less the lower you go (fairway, green rates).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .5 HOC and I cut a few day before and about 5 hours after as the label says to minimize turf injury mow after 4 hours.
Click to expand...

What herbicide did you use? I ask because PGR basically stunts growth and some herbicides such as 2-4, D and most other broad lead killers speed up growth to the point of inevitable death. Applications of both fairly close, in intervals will cause stress. Just look at my lawn! Lol.. none the less Bermuda is extremely resilient!


----------



## Jacob_S

Walked around looking in my remaining sand and seeing grass spreading in places it was bare dirt prior to sand.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Two9tene said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed today, I feel drained for some reason so I will rest the of the day. One thing I did notice is the pgr I put down was not strong enough to slow down vertical growth. I put down .125 per 1k on 4/24 and there was plenty of growth for me to cut today.
> 
> 
> 
> It's only been 5 days! Lol... what brand of PGR? Also, why did you put such a low rate?
Click to expand...

Okay so I need to give it more time. St Augustine says .10-.15 so I went in between those.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Two9tene said:


> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smurg said:
> 
> 
> 
> They recommend only up to 2x the posted rate for extended control, so I you should easily be fine with the 0.38 (standard) unless you screwed up on the application portion of it.
> 
> What's your HOC? They recommend less the lower you go (fairway, green rates).
> 
> 
> 
> .5 HOC and I cut a few day before and about 5 hours after as the label says to minimize turf injury mow after 4 hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What herbicide did you use? I ask because PGR basically stunts growth and some herbicides such as 2-4, D and most other broad lead killers speed up growth to the point of inevitable death. Applications of both fairly close, in intervals will cause stress. Just look at my lawn! Lol.. none the less Bermuda is extremely resilient!
Click to expand...

24d is a synthetic auxin...auxins are a class of pgr.


----------



## Two9tene

@viva_oldtrafford

Hence the mention of the speeding up of growth. Thanks for clarifying though!


----------



## James

Scalped the grass today and broke the drive chain on my Mclane. Think it just broke at the master link. Has anyone ever replaced one before? How hard of a job is it?


----------



## smurg

CenlaLowell said:


> Mowed today, I feel drained for some reason so I will rest the of the day. One thing I did notice is the pgr I put down was not strong enough to slow down vertical growth. I put down .125 per 1k on 4/24 and there was plenty of growth for me to cut today.


Page 5 of the Quali-Pro label: "Regulation of full growth by Quali-Pro® T-Nex® usually begins at 3-5 days after application."

If you're still not seeing a lot of suppression by the next mow, then you could up your rate.


----------



## Austinite

Core aerated. See video here; https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=7285&start=140#p152239


----------



## J_nick

@James it's a fairly easy replacement. It is #40 chain. I would replace the entire chain as it might be stretched.


----------



## CenlaLowell

smurg said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed today, I feel drained for some reason so I will rest the of the day. One thing I did notice is the pgr I put down was not strong enough to slow down vertical growth. I put down .125 per 1k on 4/24 and there was plenty of growth for me to cut today.
> 
> 
> 
> Page 5 of the Quali-Pro label: "Regulation of full growth by Quali-Pro® T-Nex® usually begins at 3-5 days after application."
> 
> If you're still not seeing a lot of suppression by the next mow, then you could up your rate.
Click to expand...

Thanks, will keep an eye on it


----------



## jakemauldin

Tossed out some shrub fert! I wasn't able to get the (family shared) mower because the trailer had old furniture on it that needed to be taken to the dump. Bummed that I couldn't get a mow prior to this next 14 days of scattered showers.


----------



## canyoncove

So I bought this stuff called Superjuice which is a 7-1-2 dissolvable granular that you put in a hose end sprayer and use as a supplement. I put down a 18-24-12 about 10 days ago.


----------



## The_iHenry

Scalped the front at 3/8 and back at 1/4. Also found out my Bermuda is actually St. Augustine.


----------



## FlaDave

The_iHenry said:


> Scalped the front at 3/8 and back at 1/4. Also found out my Bermuda is actually St. Augustine.


Whoa, that doesn't sound right at all.


----------



## jdpber

The_iHenry said:


> Scalped the front at 3/8 and back at 1/4. Also found out my Bermuda is actually St. Augustine.


how in the ...... what? so confused at how you confuse St with Bermuda when St leaf is 4x as wide. but at least you know now. :thumbup:


----------



## The_iHenry

jdpber said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scalped the front at 3/8 and back at 1/4. Also found out my Bermuda is actually St. Augustine.
> 
> 
> 
> how in the ...... what? so confused at how you confuse St with Bermuda when St leaf is 4x as wide. but at least you know now. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## manthatsnice

The_iHenry said:


>


Lololololololol. Never seen that gif before


----------



## The_iHenry

manthatsnice said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lololololololol. Never seen that gif before
Click to expand...


----------



## jdpber

The_iHenry said:


> jdpber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scalped the front at 3/8 and back at 1/4. Also found out my Bermuda is actually St. Augustine.
> 
> 
> 
> how in the ...... what? so confused at how you confuse St with Bermuda when St leaf is 4x as wide. but at least you know now. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

best update your profile grass type.

close up photo of the grass?


----------



## Two9tene

canyoncove said:


> So I bought this stuff called Superjuice which is a 7-1-2 dissolvable granular that you put in a hose end sprayer and use as a supplement. I put down a 18-24-12 about 10 days ago.


Please share your results on this Super Juice thread.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Spot sprayed prosedge with a NIS throughout the lawn.


----------



## The_iHenry

jdpber said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdpber said:
> 
> 
> 
> how in the ...... what? so confused at how you confuse St with Bermuda when St leaf is 4x as wide. but at least you know now. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best update your profile grass type.
> 
> close up photo of the grass?
Click to expand...


----------



## hefegrass

thats st augustine?


----------



## FlaDave

100% sure it's not st aug. It's got pointed tips and at 1/4-3/8" there would be nothing but stolons left.


----------



## CenlaLowell

FlaDave said:


> 100% sure it's not st aug. It's got pointed tips and at 1/4-3/8" there would be nothing but stolons left.


+1 here


----------



## SGrabs33

FlaDave said:


> 100% sure it's not st aug. It's got pointed tips and at 1/4-3/8" there would be nothing but stolons left.


----------



## The_iHenry

FlaDave said:


> 100% sure it's not st aug. It's got pointed tips and at 1/4-3/8" there would be nothing but stolons left.



...I'm so confused


----------



## JRS 9572

ctrav said:


> JRS 9572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav You may know better than me. But that looks like the Taliban of lawn pests......the Mole Cricket. They're the Taliban and Army Worms are the ISIS of lawn pests.
> 
> I miss the days of Diazonon and Durbsban when you'd spray in the evening, and they'd all be laying dead in the street by sunrise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure its not a beatle? Last year I had a bazillion of them in my pool and soon thereafter I had cinch worms and grubs
Click to expand...

It looked like a mole cricket that has eaten so much he about exploded. The legs make me think that too. But I'm not in Texas. So I'd trust a local agriculture extension agent before my South Carolinian self. Good luck.


----------



## TheTurfTamer

Cut from .20 down to .16 , topdressed with sand and then putted.


----------



## N LA Hacker

JRS 9572 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JRS 9572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav You may know better than me. But that looks like the Taliban of lawn pests......the Mole Cricket. They're the Taliban and Army Worms are the ISIS of lawn pests.
> 
> I miss the days of Diazonon and Durbsban when you'd spray in the evening, and they'd all be laying dead in the street by sunrise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure its not a beatle? Last year I had a bazillion of them in my pool and soon thereafter I had cinch worms and grubs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looked like a mole cricket that has eaten so much he about exploded. The legs make me think that too. But I'm not in Texas. So I'd trust a local agriculture extension agent before my South Carolinian self. Good luck.
Click to expand...

It's a classic example of a May Beetle aka Junebug.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Spread another yard of sand. Spot filled some low spots with a light dusting across the front and the majority went at the back of my lot trying to level the area behind my fence.

Cut yesterday about 1 week since app of PGR(last Tuesday). 7 days! Hardly any growth or clipping in the bin.


----------



## Two9tene

Not sure we're to post this. But does anyone know what the heck causes this?


----------



## BryanThigpen

.5 growing through the sand nicely.


----------



## RDZed

Two9tene said:


> Not sure we're to post this. But does anyone know what the heck causes this?


Urine.
Dog piss, cat spray or cousin Eddie using your evrgreen for relief, its urine.


----------



## Two9tene

Watching the lawn and watching these storms!


----------



## smusgrav

Watching the rain and tornadoes go by.


----------



## ctrav

That was a ton of water coming down. Guess its safe to say that sulfur got watered in :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cory

Sand, lots and lots of sand 




Looks like I used about 3 yards on the front. The rest is for the back.


----------



## Brackin4au

ctrav said:


> JRS 9572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav You may know better than me. But that looks like the Taliban of lawn pests......the Mole Cricket. They're the Taliban and Army Worms are the ISIS of lawn pests.
> 
> I miss the days of Diazonon and Durbsban when you'd spray in the evening, and they'd all be laying dead in the street by sunrise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure its not a beatle? Last year I had a bazillion of them in my pool and soon thereafter I had cinch worms and grubs
Click to expand...

Looks like a June bug to me. Hasn't matured to the June size and green color yet...

Edit: just caught up and saw @N LA Hacker already said that. Haha sorry


----------



## jeep4me99

Hit it with another round of som 41% glyco. It's finally starting to have some nice crispy areas, but still some green in spots I may have missed.


----------



## Brackin4au

Scalped the yard down a little further. Now at 5/8"...





Oh and I finally got around to washing my neglected truck haha...


----------



## ctrav

Brackin4au said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JRS 9572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav You may know better than me. But that looks like the Taliban of lawn pests......the Mole Cricket. They're the Taliban and Army Worms are the ISIS of lawn pests.
> 
> I miss the days of Diazonon and Durbsban when you'd spray in the evening, and they'd all be laying dead in the street by sunrise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure its not a beatle? Last year I had a bazillion of them in my pool and soon thereafter I had cinch worms and grubs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like a June bug to me. Hasn't matured to the June size and green color yet...
> 
> Edit: just caught up and saw @N LA Hacker already said that. Haha sorry
Click to expand...

Do you know if June bugs have anything to do with the onset of grubs?


----------



## Brackin4au

ctrav said:


> Brackin4au said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure its not a beatle? Last year I had a bazillion of them in my pool and soon thereafter I had cinch worms and grubs
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a June bug to me. Hasn't matured to the June size and green color yet...
> 
> Edit: just caught up and saw @N LA Hacker already said that. Haha sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know if June bugs have anything to do with the onset of grubs?
Click to expand...

Well they start as grubs/larvae. Then develop into the beetle you have in your hand. They love to eat roots, grass, shrubs, etc.

June Bugs


----------



## jakemauldin

ctrav said:


> Found a few of these floating in my pool skimmer. Last year I had tones of them and thought no big deal but then got hit with a bad case of "GRUBS". Im just guessing the two are related...


@ctrav these are called June bugs, this is what grubs turn into as they mature. They are always around this time of year. But I would check for grubs because they do burrow and lay eggs. Not sure what time of year they hatch.


----------



## ctrav

Well if I have June Bugs all grown up then I must have grubs in the ground... From what I have found thus I should start treating now for grubs... Thanks @jakemauldin


----------



## jakemauldin

ctrav said:


> Well if I have June Bugs all grown up then I must have grubs in the ground... From what I have found thus I should start treating now for grubs... Thanks @jakemauldin


@ctrav Not necessarily, June bugs are everywhere. I have never in the 30 years of living here not seen June bugs this time of year. But I don't imagine it would hurt to treat for them either . From what I have learned on here is to dig up a small 1x1 foot section of turf and if you have more than 5 grubs you should treat for them. But that seems like a pain to do for the small cost to just treat for them since we are in a high risk area of the country. I would go ahead and treat for Army worms while you are at it.. I have already seen tons. And last year in May they destroyed 1000's of yards. It was all in the news.


----------



## jakemauldin

Wishing my grass was as green as my place of employments grass!!


----------



## ctrav

jakemauldin said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if I have June Bugs all grown up then I must have grubs in the ground... From what I have found thus I should start treating now for grubs... Thanks @jakemauldin
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav Not necessarily, June bugs are everywhere. I have never in the 30 years of living here not seen June bugs this time of year. But I don't imagine it would hurt to treat for them either . From what I have learned on here is to dig up a small 1x1 foot section of turf and if you have more than 5 grubs you should treat for them. But that seems like a pain to do for the small cost to just treat for them since we are in a high risk area of the country. I would go ahead and treat for Army worms while you are at it.. I have already seen tons. And last year in May they destroyed 1000's of yards. It was all in the news.
Click to expand...

I remember that from the news and folks from my area got hit as well. I used CrossCheck and it seemed to work well for the army worms. The GrubX is suppose to be good as well...


----------



## Two9tene

Gave her the old post-storm trim!

Before:


After:

Glamour Shot:


----------



## N LA Hacker

Nice.


----------



## NClawnnut78

Not as impressive as others but i dont have a greens mower...

just hope it spreads out


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Laid 1500 sq ft of sod 
12 yards of sand spread 
core aerate


----------



## MidloMillers2012

Mowed at 3/4" with my new to me Tru Cut 25 before the week long rain hits again. What a difference a reel/roller and couple of weeks makes with green up!


----------



## Talental

Gave the front a trim today at 0.75inches.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Man, I sprayed today because I looked at the weather report and the rain had left our area so I thought. I sprayed quinclorac on some centipede and roundup on some dallisgrass here and there. Needless to say it started pouring down 20 minutes later&#128545;


----------



## Two9tene

Quick snip pre-rain:


Also threw down some starter fert (18-24-6) trying to correct the phosphorus deficiency!


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> Quick snip pre-rain:
> 
> 
> Also threw down some starter fert (18-24-6) trying to correct the phosphorus deficiency!


Just incase no one has told you...YOU ARE ADDICTED! :lol: :lol: 
Looks like we have a small break from the rain and Im tempted to get a quick cut but Im afraid the toro rotary push mower may not do very well as the grass is soggy... :roll:


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick snip pre-rain:
> 
> 
> Also threw down some starter fert (18-24-6) trying to correct the phosphorus deficiency!
> 
> 
> 
> Just incase no one has told you...YOU ARE ADDICTED! :lol: :lol:
> Looks like we have a small break from the rain and Im tempted to get a quick cut but Im afraid the toro rotary push mower may not do very well as the grass is soggy... :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol: The wife reminds me every day brother!


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick snip pre-rain:
> 
> 
> Also threw down some starter fert (18-24-6) trying to correct the phosphorus deficiency!
> 
> 
> 
> Just incase no one has told you...YOU ARE ADDICTED! :lol: :lol:
> Looks like we have a small break from the rain and Im tempted to get a quick cut but Im afraid the toro rotary push mower may not do very well as the grass is soggy... :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol: The wife reminds me every day brother!


----------



## ctrav

Inspired by @Two9tene I went out and cut the front as the lawn was dry enough except in the bottom of the ditch/culvert.


----------



## Brackin4au

One more mow at 5/8". Double fat stripes... putting down some Carbon X today before the rain tomorrow. I'm thinking I may bump my HOC back up to .7-.75 until I can level it some. We will see...


----------



## driver_7

We had 4"+ of rain in 14 hours one day this week. It's been a rough one for the yard. I managed to get some light stripes down on the front yard during the cut post rain. Still maintaining strong at 0.55".



Sprayed my first dose of T- before heading out of town, I wanted to wait longer, but 8 days gone would put me behind the curve already. I LOVE the 24V Chapin! Once you go battery powered, there is no going back.

(Please excuse the absolute disaster of a garage right now, I had to shove everything over to get the second car in before what looked to be a sure bet of a tornado heading for our small town, it ended up hailing, so I'm glad I got it inside)


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Inspired by @Two9tene I went out and cut the front as the lawn was dry enough except in the bottom of the ditch/culvert.


 And just like that, another lawn angel gets its wings! See people mow often and mow often than not!!! :lol:


----------



## 985arrowhead

Got in a quick mow before work tonight and the rain tomorrow.

Was hoping to get down my carbon x as it was "out for delivery" today but UPS didn't make it in time. My bio-stem pack arrived today as well and hope to start that this coming week when I am off again.

Still recovering from the PGR .38oz dose 11 days ago. Will definitely drop that down when or if I apply again. No fert for 14 days. Don't really know if fert will help or hurt more at this point so again was waiting on the Carbon x and bio stem pack.


----------



## Two9tene

985arrowhead said:


> Got in a quick mow before work tonight and the rain tomorrow.
> 
> Was hoping to get down my carbon x as it was "out for delivery" today but UPS didn't make it in time. My bio-stem pack arrived today as well and hope to start that this coming week when I am off again.
> 
> Still recovering from the PGR .38oz dose 11 days ago. Will definitely drop that down when or if I apply again. No fert for 14 days. Don't really know if fert will help or hurt more at this point so again was waiting on the Carbon x and bio stem pack.


I went three times rate last year and just kept right on throwing down fert the nitrogen and iron well help perk up the green!


----------



## ctrav

Just finished up the back 40. Cut grass only...no trim work as the objective was to b eat the rain and adhere to the 1/3 rule. Success is so sweet...





My loyal companion "Charlee" patiently waits as I clean the mowers :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Had this come in this morning



That's only five yards of sand but let me tell you it killed me. I learned something today which is I needed much more sand.


----------



## ctrav

CenlaLowell said:


> Had this come in this morning
> 
> 
> 
> That's only five yards of sand but let me tell you it killed me. I learned something today which is I needed much more sand.


One step at a time... :thumbup:


----------



## smusgrav

Dug up huge rocks that have come to surface after large rains. This is only one of several holes. :x


----------



## ctrav

smusgrav said:


> Dug up huge rocks that have come to surface after large rains. This is only one of several holes. :x


The struggle is real and never ending...


----------



## Cory

Finished up with sand. I'll never have it delivered again, it's so much easier to shovel it out of the bed of the truck vs off the ground. 
  

Think I blew the transmission in my Poulan Pro rider again, piece of crap! Glad I bought the Cub Cadet, towed my spreading contraption around knocking down piles of sand like a champ! 
[/url [url=https://postimg.cc/nCm8w8ZV]


----------



## ctrav

Looking good... How many yards of sand did you use? My lot has about 8-9K more sq ft of lawn than yours so curious. Also, did you use or buy a leveling rake or just use the mat? There is a new thread about why are leveling rakes so expensive and I just used a shovel and back side of a heavy duty metal rake. I will be investing in or making a drag mat for the next time I put down sand...


----------



## CenlaLowell

Cory said:


> Finished up with sand. I'll never have it delivered again, it's so much easier to shovel it out of the bed of the truck vs off the ground.
> 
> 
> Think I blew the transmission in my Poulan Pro rider again, piece of crap! Glad I bought the Cub Cadet, towed my spreading contraption around knocking down piles of sand like a champ!
> [/url [url=https://postimg.cc/nCm8w8ZV]


Questions????

How did you know you blew the transmission?

Are those cylinder blocks useful?

I just did this with river sand/slit, a 3x3 drag mat and a John Deere La115 all went well at least I hope


----------



## Cory

@CenlaLowell is rapidly loosing power and I can smell the belt burning, exactly what happened last time. It has a General Transmission RS800 transmission, it's junk. I've already replaced the main pully once. I haven't taken it apart yet to see but it shredded itself last time. 




The cinder blocks helped keep the pallet down. Otherwise it wanted to ride over too the piles. The sand was really wet so it didn't want to move easily. I tried to just use the mat but the mat would get clogged up with sand. The pallet contraption was just to roughly spread out the piles so I didn't have to rake them all out by hand.


----------



## ATLawn

Cut the grass yesterday - finally starting to get some aggressive growth which is nice! Been a tad dry here in the ATL area lately so this morning I sprayed the last little bit of Penterra (4oz / 1k) and Holganix (8oz / k) I had leftover from last season. Watering it all in now, hopefully we'll get some rain later on today!


----------



## mantnyh

Got in a .75" courtesy mow before the rain gets here.
Still got some winter kill in there. Taking forever to get that to go away. You can also see the round up spots where I sprayed Fescue back in January. They're filling in quick though.


----------



## The_iHenry

smusgrav said:


> Dug up huge rocks that have come to surface after large rains. This is only one of several holes. :x


Bummer. I hate repairing sprinklers for this reason.


----------



## The_iHenry

Scalped on Monday. Stopped watering on Wednesday. This morning I mixed and sprayed these guys:


And applied here:








I need to add some sprinklers to that last area. 
Hopefully I see some results soon.


----------



## ctrav

Absolutely nothing but I did get a free pair of Toro work gloves in the mail :thumbup:


----------



## 985arrowhead

Watched the downpour and spied where I need to add a little more sand.


----------



## Two9tene

Post-Rain Trim:


----------



## LBK_419

Took the JD220B on her maiden voyage...


----------



## Two9tene

LBK_419 said:


> Took the JD220B on her maiden voyage...


Maiden Voyage!?!?!? That looks like a seasoned reel cut lawn there to me! Lmao man it looks nice and flat and oh so Reel Low!


----------



## datcope

LBK_419 said:


> Took the JD220B on her maiden voyage...


Wow, your lawn looks awesome!


----------



## Visitor

datcope said:


> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the JD220B on her maiden voyage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your lawn looks awesome!
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## gwolf64

Why does morning dew make the grass look bette?


----------



## Cory

ctrav said:


> Looking good... How many yards of sand did you use? My lot has about 8-9K more sq ft of lawn than yours so curious. Also, did you use or buy a leveling rake or just use the mat? There is a new thread about why are leveling rakes so expensive and I just used a shovel and back side of a heavy duty metal rake. I will be investing in or making a drag mat for the next time I put down sand...


Thanks! Sorry I didn't answer, I didn't see your question the other day. I used 20 but I needed about3 more for behind the pool and down the outsides of the fence (it's set back 5' from the property line)

I have a landscape rake. I didn't buy a leveling rake, I didn't think I would use it because of the size of my lawn, the drag mat is good enough for me.


----------



## Two9tene

Calibrating the new impact sprinkler!


----------



## Two9tene

And a quick cross hatch after the morning watering and the evening rain:


----------



## ctrav

Cleaned up my Lantana bushes and relaxed to enjoy the Blessings of life 😎


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, edged, and trimmed,







Now it's time to relax and sip


----------



## SGrabs33

@ctrav looking good! I actually thought your daughter was some sort of fancy statue for a second :lol:


----------



## jakemauldin

Took some pictures of these giants that I just fertilized, getting them ready for some ol' Roundup!


----------



## AZPilot

Got my yard ready to level with sand, dethatched & core aerated 3 bags of thatch and 1 of cores. One question I have is if I'm going to overseed, should I do it before I level or after (overseeding with Bermuda Princess 77)????

I know the Bermuda in the rock I have plans for that, think Red Dragon Torch, ha ha ha!
The lawn had an above-ground pool on it last summer and fall, not my decision :x So I am recouping it this year.

Here is the after of my work, more to come as I do more.


----------



## ctrav

SGrabs33 said:


> @ctrav looking good! I actually thought your daughter was some sort of fancy statue for a second :lol:


Ha Ha...She would say she's a princess statue


----------



## ctrav

CenlaLowell said:


> Mowed, edged, and trimmed,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's time to relax and sip


Good job @CenlaLowell and a well deserved sip... :thumbup:


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

Cut, edged and applied my 3rd dose of Kelp4less Extreme Blend.


----------



## Jacob_S

Got back in town from visiting cool season country. Visiting GF family in Green Bay

Got a mow in, was much needed, I had so many seed heads. No before or after pics of my yard.


----------



## gpbrown60

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> Cut, edged and applied my 3rd dose of Kelp4less Extreme Blend.


Have you seen improvement using the Extreme Blend?


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

gpbrown60 said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut, edged and applied my 3rd dose of Kelp4less Extreme Blend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen improvement using the Extreme Blend?
Click to expand...

I have most definitely seen an improvement!! My lawn was the first to green up in the neighborhood and is currently still the greenest. The grass responds quickly after applying it.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Finally pulled the trigger and trying the GCF products this year along with PGR if you have been seeing my posts. They arrived late Friday night and I was not able to get to them until this morning.

Carbon X
4.1#/1,000 sqft

Air8 and RGS 
6oz/1000 sqft

Humic12
6oz/1000 sqft

0-0-2 Microgreene
3oz/1000 sqft

Talstar-P
1oz/1000 sqft


----------



## TheTurfTamer




----------



## gb043075

Watched a bunch of grass seed float away.







Purchased this to ease the pain and suffering and to facilitate more efficient reseeding.



Going to either build a cradle for my spreader mate sprayer to ride in the 200# hopper or purchase a larger tank and swap all the spreader mate fittings, pump, etc to new tank.


----------



## gpbrown60

TheTurfTamer said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> Cut, edged and applied my 3rd dose of Kelp4less Extreme Blend.


My favorite username. Glad to see you back. Always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

TN Hawkeye said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut, edged and applied my 3rd dose of Kelp4less Extreme Blend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite username. Glad to see you back. Always puts a smile on my face.
Click to expand...

Thanks! Glad to be back and back in the lawn. Waiting all winter was miserable.


----------



## tcorbitt20

I don't see how you can get 419 to handle being cut that low. That's impressive.


TheTurfTamer said:


>


----------



## dre white

I weeded out my flower bed and pulled Bermuda out from around my crepe myrtle in the mulch area. Always a fun job to pull unwanted Bermuda grass out. Pulled out some humongous stolons too. 
I want o say I put down GreenTRX fertilizer from Anuvia and after 8 day, the results are amazing. I think I spent 30 bucks or less for a 50 pound bag so is much cheaper than Milorganite and I do not see much in vertical growth but the horizontal growth is shocking. The green color is amazing and I cant be more happier from the results. 
I did purchase it at Ewing Irrigation and I encourage anyone with Bermuda to give it a try.


----------



## ctrav

Trimmed, cut and blew the front and back!


----------



## Keepin It Reel

These photos are 6 days apart.



First year with my reel and while my grass isn't 100% yet it still looks better than any rotary cut!


----------



## T0R0

I had 3 yards of sand delivered & the lawn aerated.


----------



## tcorbitt20

The yard and the truck look good @ctrav


----------



## ctrav

tcorbitt20 said:


> The yard and the truck look good @ctrav


Thanks...


----------



## ctrav

Planted a bush for the corner of the house...


----------



## Jacob_S

Only Yard thing I have going on today is ordered T-Nex this morning, can't wait to start using it. Now I just have to figure out how to pour and measure such small amounts of liquid, I am thinking syringe.


----------



## TheTurfTamer

Jacob_S said:


> Only Yard thing I have going on today is ordered T-Nex this morning, can't wait to start using it. Now I just have to figure out how to pour and measure such small amounts of liquid, I am thinking syringe.


This is what I use.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Mini-Measuring-Cup/24663576


----------



## 985arrowhead

Quick mow!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> Planted a bush for the corner of the house...


Pinky Winky? That was my nickname in high school.


----------



## datcope

Put down .75lbs/gallon/M of AS (my plan calls for 0.5lbs/M/month) on my 419 TIFF. Now the wait to see if we actually get the 6" of rain forecasted over the next 7 days.


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Planted a bush for the corner of the house...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Winky? That was my nickname in high school.
Click to expand...

Well ok then 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ctrav

Cut dead limbs from trees...


----------



## LBK_419

Two9tene said:


> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the JD220B on her maiden voyage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maiden Voyage!?!?!? That looks like a seasoned reel cut lawn there to me! Lmao man it looks nice and flat and oh so Reel Low!
Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm on year 9 leveling it. I've been using a California Trimmer but that was my first cut with the 220B. I'm still trying to figure it out...


----------



## LBK_419

datcope said:


> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the JD220B on her maiden voyage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your lawn looks awesome!
Click to expand...

Thanks @datcope


----------



## jakemauldin

In 5 days I already have some Princess 77 germinating!! Holy cow that was quick. Guess I better hurry up and get this glyphosate down to get these weeds gone!!


----------



## jakemauldin

Is that a pond back behind your property??


----------



## The_iHenry

Spayed a second treatment mixed with a little dye


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Had my proud poppa face on while watching my son manhandle the Timemaster for the 2nd time.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

Wife forced me to take a day off today but by noon I was going crazy just sitting around so I dethatched the lawn. (10,000 sq ft.) I used my neighbors Greenworks Dethatcher and at first it wasn't pulling anything up even on the lowest setting until I pulled it backwards....It was weird but it worked. It was much harder and took much longer than I thought it would be. After that I did a double cut and bagged the clippings. I also put down some Scotts disease Ex (Preventative Rate) and Bayer Advanced complete insect killer (2lbs/1000) I watered it all in and now I am wishing I had listened to my wife lol.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

TN Hawkeye said:


> Had my proud poppa face on while watching my son manhandle the Timemaster for the 2nd time.


Awesome! How old is he? My son is 9 and I have been thinking that I might give him his first try with my Timemaster this summer.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my proud poppa face on while watching my son manhandle the Timemaster for the 2nd time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! How old is he? My son is 9 and I have been thinking that I might give him his first try with my Timemaster this summer.
Click to expand...

He just turned 11. I usually walk next him and help control the throttle but he wanted to finish the lawn himself. Turns on a hill are tough for him but if your lawn is flat it might not be too hard. Just be careful. It's a lot of machine.


----------



## raymond

jakemauldin said:


> In 5 days I already have some Princess 77 germinating!! Holy cow that was quick. Guess I better hurry up and get this glyphosate down to get these weeds gone!!


Growing from seed in pure sand? I assume that highly supplement for leveling and not local.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

LBK_419 said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the JD220B on her maiden voyage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maiden Voyage!?!?!? That looks like a seasoned reel cut lawn there to me! Lmao man it looks nice and flat and oh so Reel Low!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm on year 9 leveling it. I've been using a California Trimmer but that was my first cut with the 220B. I'm still trying to figure it out...
Click to expand...

Daym, that's perfection.


----------



## jakemauldin

raymond said:


> jakemauldin said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 5 days I already have some Princess 77 germinating!! Holy cow that was quick. Guess I better hurry up and get this glyphosate down to get these weeds gone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growing from seed in pure sand? I assume that highly supplement for leveling and not local.
Click to expand...

It was a test spot, originally it was a low point off my back porch that I had. I filled this spot with some sand that came from a pit which is 5 miles from the house. Although its not native to my property it is close by. I then tossed out some Sta-green potting mix which had some very light fert in it over the top to give the seed something to stick to. Then misted water on it twice a day. I tried this about a month ago and had no luck due to soil temps being too cold which I had already figured would happen. I gave it a shot since soil temps were staying above 60 now and had what felt like almost instant results. So yes it was kind of a leveling spot. There was not really any supplementation. There's some zoomed out pictures of the spot in my Journal.


----------



## Austinite

Scalped, Dethatched, Scalped again, Carbon X'd.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASXrsQ-PGlE


----------



## Crabbychas

Aerated, mowed, and put down 1/2# N and 1/2# K on the front yesterday


I also rented a power pruner and took down the worst of the tree limbs in the back. There's still a little shade but not much. Trimmed the weeds with my rotary scissors and put down 1/4# N in the back, gonna put down some 10-10-10 in the next few days as well.



Also took a fun little video of all the weeds growing in the back. Sedges in abundance near the house, prostrate spurge and pusley, some muscadine vines that just won't die, I've got it all. It's gonna be a MASSACRE when I put down my herbicide mix around June 1st!


----------



## jdpber

Pulled 3/4 of a 5 gal bucket of randomized POE Anna out the front and side yard, along with some runner that magically popped up in the mailbox flower bed. Those damn runners are like freaking wild fire it is crazy. Grass will grow thru concrete but the couple bad spots along a fence that i have been working on for almost 2 years will not take off. so frustrating.


----------



## tblood

My youngest daughter wanted to lay some stripes.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Propiconazole 14.3 at 2oz for prevent plan as it is getting hot and humid down here!

Fertilome chelated iron at label rate with hose end sprayer.


----------



## jdpber

Trimmed all of my holes.


----------



## RDZed

Nothing impressive. Mid week mow. Cut the Bermuda down to 3/4". Another RGS app to the front. 6oz per 1k sf x8.


----------



## reidgarner

Weeknight cut after being out of town since Sunday. Growing wayyy faster than I can ever remember for early May. Gonna hit first dose of PGR this weekend.


----------



## ctrav

jdpber said:


> Trimmed all of my holes.


I just cit my grass two days ago and was going to ask how to do this? I currently use my string trimmer and it look terrible... Thanks!


----------



## jdpber

ctrav said:


> jdpber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trimmed all of my holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just cit my grass two days ago and was going to ask how to do this? I currently use my string trimmer and it look terrible... Thanks!
Click to expand...

I have a pair of sharp SS scissors. I go around and hold them as perpendicular to the valve cap as possible. Then I scoop out the clippings into a 5 gal bucket, lift out the cover and dump the tiny blades into the bucket. Replace cover. Takes 1-2min each valve. Needs to be done like once a month. Sometimes 2x


----------



## ctrav

jdpber said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdpber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trimmed all of my holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just cit my grass two days ago and was going to ask how to do this? I currently use my string trimmer and it look terrible... Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a pair of sharp SS scissors. I go around and hold them as perpendicular to the valve cap as possible. Then I scoop out the clippings into a 5 gal bucket, lift out the cover and dump the tiny blades into the bucket. Replace cover. Takes 1-2min each valve. Needs to be done like once a month. Sometimes 2x
Click to expand...

Think I have just the thing and will try on next cut or two. Appreciated...


----------



## Brackin4au

Did more with the flower bed today than the lawn (planted 6 azaleas and raked/shoveled out all the old mulch and leaves from the crate myrtle) but I did cut the back yard. Hope to get the front done tmrw morning before the rain gets here...


----------



## RDZed

jdpber said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdpber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trimmed all of my holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just cit my grass two days ago and was going to ask how to do this? I currently use my string trimmer and it look terrible... Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a pair of sharp SS scissors. I go around and hold them as perpendicular to the valve cap as possible. Then I scoop out the clippings into a 5 gal bucket, lift out the cover and dump the tiny blades into the bucket. Replace cover. Takes 1-2min each valve. Needs to be done like once a month. Sometimes 2x
Click to expand...

That's hardcore. I just let the grass do whatever over the valve boxes, until fall.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed before the rain came


----------



## Redtwin

Mid week mow and threw down some Sunniland. My yard smell a little "farmy" right now.


----------



## quadmasta

Screened wood chips from stump grinding out of a few yards of dirt and chased/pulled a bunch of roots. Leveling and plugging to happen soon


----------



## jdpber

80 then 120 backlap. Reel is real ready for the next cut.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Scalped, edged, and spot sanded around the edge. Feels good to get the yard back under control again.


----------



## JRS 9572

reidgarner said:


> Weeknight cut after being out of town since Sunday. Growing wayyy faster than I can ever remember for early May. Gonna hit first dose of PGR this weekend.


Man that's perfect. Keep going.


----------



## reidgarner

JRS 9572 said:


> reidgarner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weeknight cut after being out of town since Sunday. Growing wayyy faster than I can ever remember for early May. Gonna hit first dose of PGR this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that's perfect. Keep going.
Click to expand...

Thanks man. 💪


----------



## Philly_Gunner

reidgarner said:


> JRS 9572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reidgarner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weeknight cut after being out of town since Sunday. Growing wayyy faster than I can ever remember for early May. Gonna hit first dose of PGR this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that's perfect. Keep going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man. 💪
Click to expand...

Agreed. If I can get to 50% of that I'll be ecstatic!


----------



## anthonybilotta

Mowed the lawn before school. Hoping the rain holds off for a bit so I can put down pgr !


----------



## JRS 9572

TN Hawkeye said:


> Had my proud poppa face on while watching my son manhandle the Timemaster for the 2nd time.


Good on you dad. I've got my son handling the regular mower, and about to handle the McLane Reel. It's good for them to get outside and work up a sweat.

I have a neighbor. He labors around the yard with his push mower. His teenage son shoots hoops while he's cutting the yard. It's a free country. But somehow I cannot wrap my head around it.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

JRS 9572 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my proud poppa face on while watching my son manhandle the Timemaster for the 2nd time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good on you dad. I've got my son handling the regular mower, and about to handle the McLane Reel. It's good for them to get outside and work up a sweat.
> 
> I have a neighbor. He labors around the yard with his push mower. His teenage son shoots hoops while he's cutting the yard. It's a free country. But somehow I cannot wrap my head around it.
Click to expand...

I actually really enjoy mowing. If I was physically able I would be doing the mowing. But I am a believer that the kids need to be outside while I am outside. No video games, no YouTube. Get outside and explore the world.


----------



## dre white

reidgarner said:


> Weeknight cut after being out of town since Sunday. Growing wayyy faster than I can ever remember for early May. Gonna hit first dose of PGR this weekend.


 Beautiful lawn man. Truly beautiful.


----------



## erdons

Backlapped my mclane, will be mowing shortly.


----------



## Spammage

Philly_Gunner said:


> reidgarner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JRS 9572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man that's perfect. Keep going.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man. 💪
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. If I can get to 50% of that I'll be ecstatic!
Click to expand...

...and yet still dissatisfied. Just the way it goes, you can always find flaws or areas that can be improved. Looks great @JRS 9572


----------



## reidgarner

dre white said:


> Beautiful lawn man. Truly beautiful.


Thanks man 👍👊


----------



## reidgarner

Philly_Gunner said:


> Agreed. If I can get to 50% of that I'll be ecstatic!


Thanks man. It's a labor of love. That's what's great about doing this as a hobby. It's rewarding when you see improvement and also there's always new stuff to learn and things to try out.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I applied GrubEx and .5lb of N to my front yard. We are expected a nice rain late tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> I applied GrubEx and .5lb of N to my front yard. We are expected a nice rain late tonight or tomorrow.


Im so afraid to put anything on my lawn due to all this rain we are getting. Not sure about your neck of the woods but here in Texas an evening shower could just as well mean a monsoon...


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied GrubEx and .5lb of N to my front yard. We are expected a nice rain late tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Im so afraid to put anything on my lawn due to all this rain we are getting. Not sure about your neck of the woods but here in Texas an evening shower could just as well mean a monsoon...
Click to expand...

Our rains have been fairly subdued. Comes down for about 30 minutes and then sprinkles for a while. I saw someone in Houston say the are expecting 5-10".


----------



## jdpber

Spread fungicide, humic, nitrogen, potassium, sulfur, iron mixture. Then broke an exterior faucet and had to replace that.

Granular size for the win


----------



## J_nick

Mowed at 8am this morning in the rain at 46°. Got a vasectomy this afternoon. Gonna be a couple days before the boys feel ready to mow again.


----------



## ctrav

J_nick said:


> Mowed at 8am this morning in the rain at 46°. Got a vasectomy this afternoon. Gonna be a couple days before the boys feel ready to mow again.


Take it easy for sure. Even when you think your ready don't over do it! The boys will thank you later...


----------



## reidgarner

J_nick said:


> Mowed at 8am this morning in the rain at 46°. Got a vasectomy this afternoon. Gonna be a couple days before the boys feel ready to mow again.


Getting ready to go under the knife in a couple months as well...a little nervous. Hope you heal up well. My brother in law sat on frozen peas for 3 days


----------



## TN Hawkeye

J_nick said:


> Mowed at 8am this morning in the rain at 46°. Got a vasectomy this afternoon. Gonna be a couple days before the boys feel ready to mow again.


So the yard will be the only seeding you'll be doing? I had one several years ago. It wasn't as bad as I expected. Just take it easy and follow docs advice. And by that I mean spray Super Juice. :thumbup:


----------



## quadmasta

jdpber said:


> Spread fungicide, humic, nitrogen, potassium, sulfur, iron mixture. Then broke an exterior faucet and had to replace that.
> 
> Granular size for the win


PGF from The Andersons?


----------



## anthonybilotta

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied GrubEx and .5lb of N to my front yard. We are expected a nice rain late tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Im so afraid to put anything on my lawn due to all this rain we are getting. Not sure about your neck of the woods but here in Texas an evening shower could just as well mean a monsoon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our rains have been fairly subdued. Comes down for about 30 minutes and then sprinkles for a while. I saw someone in Houston say the are expecting 5-10".
Click to expand...

I'm in southeast Houston. I applied FAS and PGR at 5pm yesterday. Started raining at 10. Between 10-12 we got about 5.5 inches of rain. The road had about 2 feet of water on it. Half my lawn was underwater for a few hours. I guess we will see how rain fast PGR is !


----------



## JRS 9572

@jdpber what part of the Palmetto State sir?


----------



## J_nick

@anthonybilotta you'll be fine. You can mow after 4 hours, so rain 5 hours after spraying shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## jdpber

quadmasta said:


> jdpber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spread fungicide, humic, nitrogen, potassium, sulfur, iron mixture. Then broke an exterior faucet and had to replace that.
> 
> Granular size for the win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PGF from The Andersons?
Click to expand...

Yes, this combo has been my May application for 2 years and I'm liking results via soil tests.


----------



## jdpber

JRS 9572 said:


> @jdpber what part of the Palmetto State sir?


Born and raised West Ashley, Charleston. I have been in the upstate since '05 in the Clemson area. Moved to lake Keowee in '08-17, Greenville '17-percent.

Lots of Citadel family and friends.


----------



## JRS 9572

jdpber said:


> JRS 9572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @jdpber what part of the Palmetto State sir?
> 
> 
> 
> Born and raised West Ashley, Charleston. I have been in the upstate since '05 in the Clemson area. Moved to lake Keowee in '08-17, Greenville '17-percent.
> 
> Lots of Citadel family and friends.
Click to expand...

Keowee is some sort of beautiful.


----------



## ctrav

Got in a nice cut on the front lawn back down to 1.5". Sorry but I like it so much better at that height or I have seen way too many excellent lawns that are "reel" mowed and Im getting the dreaded REEL MOWER lawn flu :?


----------



## ga_dawg

Quick cut at 1cm before the all weekend rain.


----------



## Austinite

I got to hang out with Michael of Swardman, and Lee of Reel Rollers!



Watch the video here.


----------



## 985arrowhead

lot of rain over the last 24 but was able to get a mow in with barely any mess.

The greenkeeper app says my PGR app will be up 5/13 and I will say b/w Monday's mow and today there were quite a bit more clippings.

I would say it is a pretty neat tool!

Wife and sons thought it was funny to get me some LCN merch as well.

So here is the lawn porn for today.....







My plugs from a few weeks ago seem to be doing good but not spreading yet.


----------



## daniel3507

Got a mow in at 2" before the coming rain. Not reel low but not bad looking in my opinion


----------



## SGrabs33

JRS 9572 said:


> jdpber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JRS 9572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @jdpber what part of the Palmetto State sir?
> 
> 
> 
> Born and raised West Ashley, Charleston. I have been in the upstate since '05 in the Clemson area. Moved to lake Keowee in '08-17, Greenville '17-percent.
> 
> Lots of Citadel family and friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keowee is some sort of beautiful.
Click to expand...

My sister in laws family has a house there. Loved doing that cliff jump and going to the waterfall. Beautiful!


----------



## LawnRat

I played Whack-a-Vole for a couple hours today with the 22 air rifle. Whacked 12 of 'em. Faster and more fun than traps! They've been eating my bamboo roots and decimating any small in-ground plant.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I stood on the back deck and watched my wife mow the back yard. I really think I like watching her mow more than she does watching me mow.


----------



## smusgrav

Took me three days but got my 15 yards of top dressing done. And Fertilized. Had to deal rain as well.


----------



## ctrav

smusgrav said:


> Took me three days but got my 15 yards of top dressing done. And Fertilized. Had to deal rain as well.


Nicely done...
Where did you get the top dressing? What is the top dressing mix? Why did you go with top dressing vs sand?


----------



## Jacob_S

Hoping to get a mow in and a first pgr app prior to next round of rain this afternoon.


----------



## elm34

smusgrav said:


> Took me three days but got my 15 yards of top dressing done. And Fertilized. Had to deal rain as well.


At least the weather here has been pretty cool the past couple of days. Where did you get your top dressing from? Was there any mulch in it?


----------



## smusgrav

Got it through Living Earth- It was their Top Soil/compost mix. Was not screened well so there is pieces that will need to pick out but not horrible. I did get a drag and drug it what seem to help. Won't be able to reel mow for awhile but was expecting. My thoughts are that I have horrible soul with large amount of rocks so I wanted to build up a little more soil before I start doing sand.


----------



## Spammage

smusgrav said:


> My thoughts are that I have horrible soul


That sounds bad. Maybe an exorcism is needed.


----------



## ctrav

smusgrav said:


> Got it through Living Earth- It was their Top Soil/compost mix. Was not screened well so there is pieces that will need to pick out but not horrible. I did get a drag and drug it what seem to help. Won't be able to reel mow for awhile but was expecting. My thoughts are that I have horrible soul with large amount of rocks so I wanted to build up a little more soil before I start doing sand.


Thanks for the reply. Looking forward to seeing results down the road...


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Spammage said:


> smusgrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts are that I have horrible soul
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds bad. Maybe an exorcism is needed.
Click to expand...

Definitely won't be singing Motown.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Just got in and built my dfw wand.

Completely different feel over the poly standard Chapin wand that came with my sprayer.

Next app of PGR is due in a couple days but it is raining like crazy right now.

Since it is battery powered and rated at 30-40 psi I did not buy a CF valve however after reading some of the Rutgers articles and for calibration simplification I may be adding one.

As well as considering the Chapin 2 boom to spread me out to about 40 inches.

Will make lighter work on my 4300 sqft lawn.

I cut my poly wand and it slipped right into the swivel barb.

Hose, clamp, swivel barb, tape, handle, tape, trigger, (I added tape here) tape, wand, nozzle, filter, quick connect, tip.


----------



## raymond

985arrowhead said:


> Just got in and built my dfw wand.
> 
> Completely different feel over the poly standard Chapin wand that came with my sprayer.
> 
> Next app of PGR is due in a couple days but it is raining like crazy right now.
> 
> Since it is battery powered and rated at 30-40 psi I did not buy a CF valve however after reading some of the Rutgers articles and for calibration simplification I may be adding one.
> 
> As well as considering the Chapin 2 boom to spread me out to about 40 inches.
> 
> Will make lighter work on my 4300 sqft lawn.
> 
> I cut my poly wand and it slipped right into the swivel barb.
> 
> Hose, clamp, swivel barb, tape, handle, tape, trigger, (I added tape here) tape, wand, nozzle, filter, quick connect, tip.


Legit! How much for the entire build?


----------



## robertmehrer

I've been killing off the st aug and working on the bahia and other trash grass. Super low cut after a trimec treatment Wednesday. Hopefully by next season I'll have a good coverage of Bermuda. It's slowly spreading.


----------



## ctrav

Tossed down this and some fertilizer on the front lawn since it was nice and wet.


----------



## robertmehrer

ctrav said:


> Tossed down this and some fertilizer on the front lawn since it was nice and wet.


I've been using a fertigation pump to spray for bugs and honestly after seeing this I forgot I was doing it. I haven't seen any bugs in the yard since lol. I probably need to check the chemical tank lol.


----------



## jayhawk




----------



## ctrav

robertmehrer said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tossed down this and some fertilizer on the front lawn since it was nice and wet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using a fertigation pump to spray for bugs and honestly after seeing this I forgot I was doing it. I haven't seen any bugs in the yard since lol. I probably need to check the chemical tank lol.
Click to expand...

I know I have some grubs just not sure how bad yet and this was a cheap curative (hopefully) to get me started. Not to mention it seems you can't walk 5' on a Texas lawn and not see ant piles :evil: I will toss out some Merit in Jun/Jul timeframe as a preventive. Grubs and chinch bugs were a real issue last year in our area...


----------



## ctrav

@jayhawk that's a tough slope to deal with Im sure. Looked good before but in a couple of weeks it will be awesome...


----------



## robertmehrer

ctrav said:


> robertmehrer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tossed down this and some fertilizer on the front lawn since it was nice and wet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using a fertigation pump to spray for bugs and honestly after seeing this I forgot I was doing it. I haven't seen any bugs in the yard since lol. I probably need to check the chemical tank lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I have some grubs just not sure how bad yet and this was a cheap curative (hopefully) to get me started. Not to mention it seems you can't walk 5' on a Texas lawn and not see ant piles :evil: I will toss out some Merit in Jun/Jul timeframe as a preventive. Grubs and chinch bugs were a real issue last year in our area...
Click to expand...

 Now if we can find a cure for the Florida love bugs I'd be over the moon lol


----------



## LBK_419

Mowed the side yard..... considered mowing the neighbor's side yard... would that be weird?


----------



## ctrav

LBK_419 said:


> Mowed the side yard..... considered mowing the neighbor's side yard... would that be weird?


Nice looking cut. How long have you had the trimmer reel mower? Mind if I PM you with questions??


----------



## LBK_419

ctrav said:


> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed the side yard..... considered mowing the neighbor's side yard... would that be weird?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking cut. How long have you had the trimmer reel mower? Mind if I PM you with questions??
Click to expand...

I've had it 15 years.
Just got a JD 220B this year
I use both.
I don't mind at all!


----------



## robertmehrer

LBK_419 said:


> Mowed the side yard..... considered mowing the neighbor's side yard... would that be weird?


I feel ya on that!! My neighbors are the same way.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

LBK_419 said:


> Mowed the side yard..... considered mowing the neighbor's side yard... would that be weird?


As long as you and the lawn don't act weird when he's out there. But he will probably notice if you are mowing deeper than he can.


----------



## JRS 9572

Been a busy one today.

1st project was to assemble my Gorilla Cart, and get some stickers put on





Company came and aerated yesterday. Hey for $75 they aerated 7,700 square feet. Sold!
The work I did today was to get the cores up. Had to go over the areas twice with my Troy Bilt push mower bagger.





After the push mower. Put the McLanes to work.

Then since I finally found some Milorganite at my local hardware store (every big box was bone dry) we went "Throw 'er down!" on the turf.

3 hours later. What a beautiful sight to wash it all into the canopy, and aeration holes.


----------



## jb08102

Fresh cut after being out of town for a week. Later on I applied t-nex, amp XC, feature, urea


----------



## 985arrowhead

jayhawk said:


>


Gotta get me one of those!


----------



## driver_7

Went on vacation for seven days, came home to nutsedge and kyllinga takeover! Sprayed a cocktail of 1.25oz/acre rate (0.8g/M) of Certainty and 2.4g/M rate of Celsius to get the lawn back under control. Have a few instances of various broadleaf weeds making their way through as well, so that's why I threw Celsius in with it. I used Audible90 Non-ionic surfactant with this mixture.

In better news the PGR worked like magic and the yard hardly grew this week. I was worried I'd come back to a jungle and be behind on maintaining HOC already. Big thumbs up to T-Nex!


----------



## aginhouse

Today I ran hard at the Poa on the side yard. Pulled as much as I could. Also mowed through the mud since I was behind in my mowing schedule.

I'm 3 weeks into my 4week schedule of .5lbs per K per week and mowing every three days. We have been getting so much rain that the grass seems almost stunted. Another 50lbs goes out tomorrow

Next month I'll Switch over to GreenTRX for the rest of the year.

Im so envious of you guys w your reel mowed yards. No way I could mow this acre w a reel. Maybe I'll Start working on a triplex.....


----------



## 985arrowhead

Enjoyed the evening with my wife!
Happy mother's day.....


----------



## aginhouse

jb08102 said:


> Fresh cut after being out of town for a week. Later on I applied t-nex, amp XC, feature, urea


Looks sharp. What's your HOC?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Spot sprayed Celsius, Revolver, and Lawnstar surfactant on all dallisgrass


----------



## ctrav

A member here on TLF let me borrow his landscape blade/scissors for a couple of days. Since its Mothers Day I couldn't go out and cut until the wife said Im headed to the neighbors (2 blocks away) to watch GOT. I tried to hide my excitement and just said ok dear have fun. I sat back down and waited for the garage to close. Then I bolted over to the window and watched as she pulled out of the drive way. Im sure I looked like a kid staring into the glass at donut shop...Then I ran to the garage where my trusty work boots were waiting for action. Grabbed the push mower and quickly mowed down a long strip of grass that runs along the driveway and set the mower to its lowest setting 1" and cut away. Then I took the lawn scissors and trimmed that same edge and along another edge. WOW...this thing is super cool to use (even in a hurry). I really liked the cut and I can see that with practice I can get good with it. One initial drawback...its HEAVY and LOUD!











I will be making a call tomorrow to inquire about the blade and insure it will work with my existing Echo SRM-225. Hope it has enough guts to operate the blade as I can't get the blade and upgraded trimmer to go with the possible purchase of the Toro GM1000. I can see the both will be needed due to a couple of obstacles.


----------



## jb08102

aginhouse said:


> jb08102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh cut after being out of town for a week. Later on I applied t-nex, amp XC, feature, urea
> 
> 
> 
> Looks sharp. What's your HOC?
Click to expand...

4th hole from bottom on tru cut. Maybe 9/16 or 5/8. Hard to tell. I hope to level soon and get it below 1/2"


----------



## tnlynch81

ctrav said:


> I tried to hide my excitement and just said ok dear have fun. I sat back down and waited for the garage to close. Then I bolted over to the window and watched as she pulled out of the drive way.


I did the exact same thing when my wife went out with her mom and grandma... thought she would never leave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed PGR, permethin, and feature on the lawn. I only finished the front and the back before the morning dew went away. I will finish the rest tomorrow morning. I'm trying to put off getting a tow behind sprayer until the fall/winter for next season, but it's getting hard to do that.


----------



## MoeBermuda

Attempting to dominate thy neighbor. I took the old McLane down from 5/8" to 1/2". I ended up hitting dirt in a few places, so leveling will need to be done in the near future. I guess I need to stick with 5/8" for now.


----------



## ctrav

First reel cut at 1.06"

I just had my first match/battle with this beast called a GM1000...the GM1000 won the first battle but Im determined to win the war. I have seen videos and it looks so easy, maybe Im doing something wrong?

First I figured out I had it in rabbit mode so I tuned it back...this helped a bit
Second I had to learn to disengage (black right handle) so I could make a turn...got a little better
Third I was going up a slight incline and she just died on me...don't hit the stop switch
Fourth this thing seems to want to lurch forward when engaging (black right handle)
Fifth the mad beast seems bottom/rear heavy and wants to float or maybe it was hoping wheelies to entertain the neighbors...

Im sure if neighbors were watching they all had a good laugh as I was being dragged around and running behind this wild pony :lol: I had to take 2 breaks to calm myself and rest. Here is a few pics of my first reel mow!!







Time to get back on this horse and finish...


----------



## Redtwin

I had the same issue with my GM1000. Actually I still have some issues and still learning. Watch Connor Ward videos of him disengaging and turn. It helped me some. Each time I use it I'm getting better but I still have the occasional wheelie and get dragged some. I call it my "spooked mule". Keep at it. Like you, I'm hoping it gets easier with practice.


----------



## ctrav

Redtwin said:


> I had the same issue with my GM1000. Actually I still have some issues and still learning. Watch Connor Ward videos of him disengaging and turn. It helped me some. Each time I use it I'm getting better but I still have the occasional wheelie and get dragged some. I call it my "spooked mule". Keep at it. Like you, I'm hoping it gets easier with practice.


So you are saying this is normal  :shock: :? Oh lord what have I done...


----------



## Redtwin

[/quote]
So you are saying this is normal  :shock: :? Oh lord what have I done...
[/quote]

I don't think it's normal. This is my first season using the GM1000 myself.


----------



## Kicker

ctrav said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same issue with my GM1000. Actually I still have some issues and still learning. Watch Connor Ward videos of him disengaging and turn. It helped me some. Each time I use it I'm getting better but I still have the occasional wheelie and get dragged some. I call it my "spooked mule". Keep at it. Like you, I'm hoping it gets easier with practice.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying this is normal  :shock: :? Oh lord what have I done...
Click to expand...

keep a sharp eye on those axles, lol. I still hit mine occasionally and my entire neighborhood knows when it happens.


----------



## ctrav

@Kicker yep she reminded me that she had horns but only twice...


----------



## Jacob_S

ctrav said:


> First reel cut at 1.06"
> 
> I just had my first match/battle with this beast called a GM1000...the GM1000 won the first battle but Im determined to win the war. I have seen videos and it looks so easy, maybe Im doing something wrong?
> 
> First I figured out I had it in rabbit mode so I tuned it back...this helped a bit
> Second I had to learn to disengage (black right handle) so I could make a turn...got a little better
> Third I was going up a slight incline and she just died on me...don't hit the stop switch
> Fourth this thing seems to want to lurch forward when engaging (black right handle)
> Fifth the mad beast seems bottom/rear heavy and wants to float or maybe it was hoping wheelies to entertain the neighbors...
> 
> Im sure if neighbors were watching they all had a good laugh as I was being dragged around and running behind this wild pony :lol: I had to take 2 breaks to calm myself and rest. Here is a few pics of my first reel mow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get back on this horse and finish...


Man didnt realize you bought a reel, welcome to reellowlife


----------



## Jacob_S

Sprayed glyphosate on some areas I want dead dead. Did my trimming/edging that was overdue. Then mixed up a drivexlr8/dismiss/MSM cocktail and did some spot spraying on mostly nutsedge and damn dallisgrass.


----------



## cglarsen

Picked up a 1/2 ton of local "Milo". Gonna throw her down tomorrow.


----------



## cnet24

@cglarsen give some more details!


----------



## Desing

ctrav said:



> First reel cut at 1.06"
> 
> I just had my first match/battle with this beast called a GM1000...the GM1000 won the first battle but Im determined to win the war. I have seen videos and it looks so easy, maybe Im doing something wrong?
> 
> First I figured out I had it in rabbit mode so I tuned it back...this helped a bit
> Second I had to learn to disengage (black right handle) so I could make a turn...got a little better
> Third I was going up a slight incline and she just died on me...don't hit the stop switch
> Fourth this thing seems to want to lurch forward when engaging (black right handle)
> Fifth the mad beast seems bottom/rear heavy and wants to float or maybe it was hoping wheelies to entertain the neighbors...
> 
> Im sure if neighbors were watching they all had a good laugh as I was being dragged around and running behind this wild pony :lol: I had to take 2 breaks to calm myself and rest. Here is a few pics of my first reel mow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get back on this horse and finish...


I did the same thing today with my "new to me" GM 1000.. Definitely feel like this is going to be a big learning curve, especially the wheelie / floating. After I finished, I realized I had a couple spots where I must have popped a wheelie and not cut 6" or so..but as you said all the videos make it seem so easy.

This first cut is making me want to move up my leveling timeline significantly. I see that happening in the near future.


----------



## ctrav

Desing said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> First reel cut at 1.06"
> 
> I just had my first match/battle with this beast called a GM1000...the GM1000 won the first battle but Im determined to win the war. I have seen videos and it looks so easy, maybe Im doing something wrong?
> 
> First I figured out I had it in rabbit mode so I tuned it back...this helped a bit
> Second I had to learn to disengage (black right handle) so I could make a turn...got a little better
> Third I was going up a slight incline and she just died on me...don't hit the stop switch
> Fourth this thing seems to want to lurch forward when engaging (black right handle)
> Fifth the mad beast seems bottom/rear heavy and wants to float or maybe it was hoping wheelies to entertain the neighbors...
> 
> Im sure if neighbors were watching they all had a good laugh as I was being dragged around and running behind this wild pony :lol: I had to take 2 breaks to calm myself and rest. Here is a few pics of my first reel mow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get back on this horse and finish...
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same thing today with my "new to me" GM 1000.. Definitely feel like this is going to be a big learning curve, especially the wheelie / floating. After I finished, I realized I had a couple spots where I must have popped a wheelie and not cut 6" or so..but as you said all the videos make it seem so easy.
> 
> This first cut is making me want to move up my leveling timeline significantly. I see that happening in the near future.
Click to expand...

So good to hear its not just me... Leveling should help but we shall see. What year is yours? This one is a 2008 model...


----------



## cglarsen

cnet24 said:


> @cglarsen give some more details!


Cnet - see here too: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=4053&start=180#p158671


----------



## SGrabs33

cnet24 said:


> @cglarsen give some more details!


Agreed!


----------



## Brackin4au

ctrav said:


> So good to hear its not just me... Leveling should help but we shall see. What year is yours? This one is a 2008 model...


It's not just you, there's definitely a learning curve. I felt the same way my first few cuts, but it doesn't take long though. I'm only on my 2nd month of cutting with it and I feel totally comfortable with it now..... not saying I don't catch the horns now and then still ha


----------



## Brackin4au

Made sure to remind the neighbors who the crazy lawn guy is around the subdivision...

Have an aerator rented for tmrw morning so had to get a mow in after work today... Cut half the backyard in the dark... finished about 830. Might look like crap, but we shall see in the morning ha.


----------



## jdpber

Got the back yard mowed, transferred notes from various locations into a new journal so that I can better keep track of what I apply and when, how much and mixing rates. Makes life so much easier to refer to a note vs do all of the math again for each section of the yard.


----------



## manthatsnice

Desing said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> First reel cut at 1.06"
> 
> I just had my first match/battle with this beast called a GM1000...the GM1000 won the first battle but Im determined to win the war. I have seen videos and it looks so easy, maybe Im doing something wrong?
> 
> First I figured out I had it in rabbit mode so I tuned it back...this helped a bit
> Second I had to learn to disengage (black right handle) so I could make a turn...got a little better
> Third I was going up a slight incline and she just died on me...don't hit the stop switch
> Fourth this thing seems to want to lurch forward when engaging (black right handle)
> Fifth the mad beast seems bottom/rear heavy and wants to float or maybe it was hoping wheelies to entertain the neighbors...
> 
> Im sure if neighbors were watching they all had a good laugh as I was being dragged around and running behind this wild pony :lol: I had to take 2 breaks to calm myself and rest. Here is a few pics of my first reel mow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get back on this horse and finish...
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same thing today with my "new to me" GM 1000.. Definitely feel like this is going to be a big learning curve, especially the wheelie / floating. After I finished, I realized I had a couple spots where I must have popped a wheelie and not cut 6" or so..but as you said all the videos make it seem so easy.
> 
> This first cut is making me want to move up my leveling timeline significantly. I see that happening in the near future.
Click to expand...

One thing that may help is to not fully engage that right handle until you get going. I often just sort of feather it (when I'm in tight areas or short runs for example). You can also just start off slower then increase the speed (the silver lever) after you get going. The GM is the shit once you figure it out.


----------



## ctrav

manthatsnice said:


> Desing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> First reel cut at 1.06"
> 
> I just had my first match/battle with this beast called a GM1000...the GM1000 won the first battle but Im determined to win the war. I have seen videos and it looks so easy, maybe Im doing something wrong?
> 
> First I figured out I had it in rabbit mode so I tuned it back...this helped a bit
> Second I had to learn to disengage (black right handle) so I could make a turn...got a little better
> Third I was going up a slight incline and she just died on me...don't hit the stop switch
> Fourth this thing seems to want to lurch forward when engaging (black right handle)
> Fifth the mad beast seems bottom/rear heavy and wants to float or maybe it was hoping wheelies to entertain the neighbors...
> 
> Im sure if neighbors were watching they all had a good laugh as I was being dragged around and running behind this wild pony :lol: I had to take 2 breaks to calm myself and rest. Here is a few pics of my first reel mow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get back on this horse and finish...
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same thing today with my "new to me" GM 1000.. Definitely feel like this is going to be a big learning curve, especially the wheelie / floating. After I finished, I realized I had a couple spots where I must have popped a wheelie and not cut 6" or so..but as you said all the videos make it seem so easy.
> 
> This first cut is making me want to move up my leveling timeline significantly. I see that happening in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing that may help is to not fully engage that right handle until you get going. I often just sort of feather it (when I'm in tight areas or short runs for example). You can also just start off slower then increase the speed (the silver lever) after you get going. The GM is the s--- once you figure it out.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the feedback and I will work on that...


----------



## smurg

jb08102 said:


> aginhouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jb08102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh cut after being out of town for a week. Later on I applied t-nex, amp XC, feature, urea
> 
> 
> 
> Looks sharp. What's your HOC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4th hole from bottom on tru cut. Maybe 9/16 or 5/8. Hard to tell. I hope to level soon and get it below 1/2"
Click to expand...

4th hole from the bottom is what I scalped at and measured mine to 3/8". I am in the lower position though and use the roller. I mow 2 holes above that which should be right around 5/8". 3rd hole from the bottom touches the ground on the side panels and I can't even push it on level ground.


----------



## jb08102

smurg said:


> jb08102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aginhouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks sharp. What's your HOC?
> 
> 
> 
> 4th hole from bottom on tru cut. Maybe 9/16 or 5/8. Hard to tell. I hope to level soon and get it below 1/2"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4th hole from the bottom is what I scalped at and measured mine to 3/8". I am in the lower position though and use the roller. I mow 2 holes above that which should be right around 5/8". 3rd hole from the bottom touches the ground on the side panels and I can't even push it on level ground.
Click to expand...

@smurg can you determine if I am in the low or high position with this picture? I scalped on 3rd hole from bottom and maintaining on 4th


----------



## Desing

I can't find where I had my serial number written down, but it is close to a 98-2002 model I believe.


----------



## smurg

jb08102 said:


> smurg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jb08102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4th hole from bottom on tru cut. Maybe 9/16 or 5/8. Hard to tell. I hope to level soon and get it below 1/2"
> 
> 
> 
> 4th hole from the bottom is what I scalped at and measured mine to 3/8". I am in the lower position though and use the roller. I mow 2 holes above that which should be right around 5/8". 3rd hole from the bottom touches the ground on the side panels and I can't even push it on level ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @smurg can you determine if I am in the low or high position with this picture? I scalped on 3rd hole from bottom and maintaining on 4th
Click to expand...

http://p8.hostingprod.com/@dolphinope.com/TRU_CUT_OWNERS_MANUAL_with_Cover_06_2013.pdf
Section F should cover it, items 3 & 4. It appears though you are in the lower set of holes from looking at that angle.

Could be a difference in models since you have a 27", different roller, or I could just be wrong on my measurements.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Finished the side yard. Sprayed PGR, permethin, Prosolutions iron, and Lawnstar surfactant. A lot of walking I tell you


----------



## mdmack

Got a quick mow in after 4" of rain this weekend. My Zoysia is really starting to fill in after these warm nights. Needed a double cut, but only had time for a single.


----------



## Cjames1603

First double cut of the year. 1 feeding of nitrogen about 2 weeks ago and LOTS of rain.


----------



## Cjames1603

And I took the picture before blowing I know I know. I blew it off


----------



## jdpber

3/4" on the riding mower out back. New 6 point rollers allowed for much lower cut. Perfect for kids and dog to play. NO I do not plan to reel mow it unless I get a triplex. I still have a dozen small areas that need more leveling so the cut is level. But it is light years better than the last cut.

The back areas where the gawd awful army worms destroyed my Bermuda to dirt are making a come back. Hard to believe that over half of my 11k inside the fence was lost at the end of last season.

Yes I know I have dead/dieing POA under the playset. It is getting removed one evening this week.

Also I will be experimenting with a few things to try and get a better stripe on the 48" deck. The addition of the 10" center rollers seems to make a pattern that is not pleasing to my eye. Looks like a 15" mower did a million laps lol.

Hopefully by the 4th of July the back will be full and uniform again.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed , trimmed, and edged

Coming along


----------



## Redtwin

Second app of T-Nex at .38/K.


----------



## Jacob_S

First PGR(mixed in FEature) app in the books, cant wait to see the results. One thing is for sure, I've got to get more consistent with my walk speed!


----------



## ctrav

Layed a 1" cut along the fence line and then a 2" cut on the back 40. Now I'm enjoying an ice cold brew!


----------



## LBK_419

Quick cut!


----------



## LBK_419

ctrav said:


> Layed a 1" cut along the fence line and then a 2" cut on the back 40. Now I'm enjoying an ice cold brew!


Looking good!!


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Layed a 1" cut along the fence line and then a 2" cut on the back 40. Now I'm enjoying an ice cold brew!


Looking good brother! Can't wait to see some stripes on that joker!


----------



## mantnyh

Sprayed my first ever PGR application at 0.38 FL oz per 1k. I am getting 8 tons of sand delivered on Thursday. Can't wait to get the front leveled.


----------



## MasterMech

https://youtu.be/VyPK26KkHGY

Resurrected the Jake (again). Gave up trying to fix my old front roller for reasonable $$ and bought a new one from R&R. Took about 10 minutes to throw it on, set the HoC and make clippings. So now begins the chit load of work of getting my lawn back!

In this clip, she's assassinating 2" Bermuda and leaving 1/2" carpet in her wake.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

MasterMech said:


> Resurrected the Jake (again). Gave up trying to fix my old front roller for reasonable $$ and bought a new one from R&R. Took about 10 minutes to throw it on, set the HoC and make clippings. So now begins the chit load of work of getting my lawn back!
> 
> In this clip, she's assassinating 2" Bermuda and leaving 1/2" carpet in her wake.


That looks like my clippers when I trim my chest hair.


----------



## MasterMech

TN Hawkeye said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resurrected the Jake (again). Gave up trying to fix my old front roller for reasonable $$ and bought a new one from R&R. Took about 10 minutes to throw it on, set the HoC and make clippings. So now begins the chit load of work of getting my lawn back!
> 
> In this clip, she's assassinating 2" Bermuda and leaving 1/2" carpet in her wake.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like my clippers when I trim my chest hair.
Click to expand...

 :shock: :lol:


----------



## Brackin4au

TN Hawkeye said:


> That looks like my clippers when I trim my chest hair.


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Layed a 1" cut along the fence line and then a 2" cut on the back 40. Now I'm enjoying an ice cold brew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good brother! Can't wait to see some stripes on that joker!
Click to expand...

Thanks but no stripes on the back as the reel mower is just for the front...


----------



## ctrav

LBK_419 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Layed a 1" cut along the fence line and then a 2" cut on the back 40. Now I'm enjoying an ice cold brew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good!!
Click to expand...

Appreciated buddy...


----------



## Suaverc118

Got yard of the month in my hood!!!


----------



## N LA Hacker

Quite the feat considering the other yards are dirt.

I kid.


----------



## TigerKnight

Finally able to get in a mow after several days of rain.

Now to just have a larger yard...


----------



## ctrav

TigerKnight said:


> Finally able to get in a mow after several days of rain.
> 
> Now to just have a larger yard...


Very clean!


----------



## honey_oil

Morning after last cut on the St Augustine out front. Neighbor's weird sprinkler and weed infested yard included.










Bermuda experiment in the back is coming along, with some seed coming up where I removed a wax myrtle recently.


----------



## driver_7

Suaverc118 said:


> Got yard of the month in my hood!!!


Congrats!!!! That's an awesome feeling, I'm sure! Onward to TLF LoTM!!


----------



## TigerKnight

ctrav said:


> TigerKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally able to get in a mow after several days of rain.
> 
> Now to just have a larger yard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very clean!
Click to expand...

Thanks! I have been meaning to start a lawn journal to show the progress over the last 2-3 years. It was a struggle, even for a postage stamp lawn.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

honey_oil said:


> Neighbor's weird sprinkler and weed infested yard included.


Not many people utilize a sprinklers ability to spray directly up in the air. I imagine it keeps the top of the sprinkler head clean.


----------



## ctrav

TigerKnight said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TigerKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally able to get in a mow after several days of rain.
> 
> Now to just have a larger yard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very clean!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I have been meaning to start a lawn journal to show the progress over the last 2-3 years. It was a struggle, even for a postage stamp lawn.
Click to expand...

Its a struggle for all (well most) of us! Lawn journal is a good thing to document and reflect. Plus I look back and see what I used when...


----------



## 985arrowhead

Spent a lot of time doing math this morning!

I went out and remeasured every part of my yard and broke them all down and logged into my lawn journal.

For my second attempt at PGR I wanted to have it right and even though I started out with the LCN advice of calling it close I wanted perfection!

Then I entered every area of my course into the greenkeeper app.

Then, I Calibrated my sprayer with my new DFW wand walking 1000sqft. I did this a couple of times to get spacing as well as spray down.

Once I knew how much carrier I needed to spray 1000sqft I made all my calculations and laid down 0.25oz (since I am cutting at or less than 0.5"). My first app was at the tif419, 0.38oz rate and I got quite a bit of yellowing.

I added some Fe, Fertilome chelate liquid Fe and it mixed well but with agitation it seemed to foam more than I liked and I had a little more product in the hopper than expected I think because of this. Will need to look into feature everyone recommends but my gdd was up and I needed to get the next dose of PGR down and took what I could get from the local co-op.

Then I came back and sprayed propiconazole 14.3 at 2oz/1000sqft. I prepared my carrier and this time when I sprayed it was almost exact with my sqft sprayed. So I feel like I am getting better as well as my math and mixology in my spraying.

Excited to see the results of this app in the coming days and weeks.

Mowed after 4 hours or completely dried and then a light mist of h20 with the Rachio after to relieve a little heat stress from the afternoon.


----------



## flynavy812

Stared at it, then stared at it some more. Then got low like a real weirdo to see how bad the level actually is. Then mowed it just for fun and probably didn't remove any grass since it sucks. Feel free to check out my post and help me out.


----------



## ctrav

Broke my just purchased GM1000 and had to order parts. Thats what you call an epic fail!!


----------



## Jacob_S

Just a mow today, ready for my back yard to be back to the point of satisfied with it after doing my level.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> Broke my just purchased GM1000 and had to order parts. Thats what you call an epic fail!!


How did you do that? Loosen it too much or were you mowing when it happened?


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Brackin4au said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like my clippers when I trim my chest hair.
Click to expand...

Pretty much my wife's face when I take off my shirt.


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broke my just purchased GM1000 and had to order parts. Thats what you call an epic fail!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you do that? Loosen it too much or were you mowing when it happened?
Click to expand...

Think it was loosened too much  I was trying to lower it but perhaps I was turning the wrong way. Is it lefty loosey and righty tighty for both sides?


----------



## jdpber

Cut, edge, blow

3/4" HOC on the rider. The new anti scalp 6 rollers have done wonders.

McLane clutch gear drive chain is stretched and down for the count at the moment. Awaiting 10 feet of chain. The entire mower is getting 3 new chains. And I'll be back on the low low low.


----------



## joerob2211

Purchased gorilla cart
Trenched flowerbed
Unstaked tree (fingers crossed)
Cut grass down to .75 with call trimmer
Preparing for 6 yards of sand being delivered tomorrow.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

@joerob2211 Union jobs are tough. Especially with the foreman hanging around you like that all day. 😀


----------



## 985arrowhead

Put down an app of pennant magnum. I did this in Sept last year and then dimension or dithyoprir early in the spring but I am having some sedge activity. Mostly along with property line/s. High pressure from the neighbor yard.

I also put down some Propiconazole yesterday but decided to put down some Azoxystrobin or Scott's diseasex granular as I decided on the rest of my fungi plan for this year. Will probably buy some cleary 3666f and Azoxy to spray.

Upset with myself as I dismissed some brown areas as stress but now feel like it was fungal and I am behind the curve treating.

Here in SE LA the factors of heat and humidity I should have probably started a prevent program mid April as opposed to starting early May.



Found a use for the 18" stripes! Perfect for the overlap and recommended 20in spacing for the teejet nozzles on my new DFW wand....


----------



## tblood

TigerKnight said:


> Finally able to get in a mow after several days of rain.
> 
> Now to just have a larger yard...


That is some nice centipede. I wish my neighbors kept theirs half that nice.


----------



## tblood

jdpber said:


> Got the back yard mowed, transferred notes from various locations into a new journal so that I can better keep track of what I apply and when, how much and mixing rates. Makes life so much easier to refer to a note vs do all of the math again for each section of the yard.


I just take a sharpie and write it on the jug/bag/box. I would lose the notebook in less than five minutes.


----------



## HottyToddyMed

Mowed and fertilized with some Milo yesterday. Just bought a new home in GA and trying to get the lawn in order. Also, went to SiteOne today to get some Dimension and Celsius. The guy there tells me that I should go with some Lesco Lockup 21-0-7. He was talking about how good it is, and how it would be better for my newish bermuda lawn. For info, It was sodded last fall im pretty sure. I told him I would think on it and wanted to see what yalls opinion is


----------



## ctrav

HottyToddyMed said:


> Mowed and fertilized with some Milo yesterday. Just bought a new home in GA and trying to get the lawn in order. Also, went to SiteOne today to get some Dimension and Celsius. The guy there tells me that I should go with some Lesco Lockup 21-0-7. He was talking about how good it is, and how it would be better for my newish bermuda lawn. For info, It was sodded last fall im pretty sure. I told him I would think on it and wanted to see what yalls opinion is


Im a Lesco fan and the Dimension and Celsius are excellent. As for fertilizer on a newwish lawn I use a balanced fertilizer (currently 13-13-13) and use to get triple 14 from Lesco. I was told to buy the cheapest balanced fertilizer for now and spend the money on other stuff. So I go to a local farm seed store for my triple 13 at $15 a bag instead of $25 a bag from Lesco (plus its a much shorter drive). Have you got a soil test yet? Probably the best first step on can make then again Im sure you already know that 

Just my two cents as a rookie...


----------



## dre white

Edged, mowed, fertilized with GreenTRX, and watered it in. Also planted a rose of Sharon bush.


----------



## HottyToddyMed

ctrav said:


> HottyToddyMed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed and fertilized with some Milo yesterday. Just bought a new home in GA and trying to get the lawn in order. Also, went to SiteOne today to get some Dimension and Celsius. The guy there tells me that I should go with some Lesco Lockup 21-0-7. He was talking about how good it is, and how it would be better for my newish bermuda lawn. For info, It was sodded last fall im pretty sure. I told him I would think on it and wanted to see what yalls opinion is
> 
> 
> 
> Im a Lesco fan and the Dimension and Celsius are excellent. As for fertilizer on a newwish lawn I use a balanced fertilizer (currently 13-13-13) and use to get triple 14 from Lesco. I was told to buy the cheapest balanced fertilizer for now and spend the money on other stuff. So I go to a local farm seed store for my triple 13 at $15 a bag instead of $25 a bag from Lesco (plus its a much shorter drive). Have you got a soil test yet? Probably the best first step on can make then again Im sure you already know that
> 
> Just my two cents as a rookie...
Click to expand...

I actually collected my soil sample today and am going to give it to my county extension tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## joerob2211

Showed up to this pile of sand this afternoon. Time to start spreading. Pretty sure they accidentally delivered 10 yards instead of 6. Does it look like 6 to you?


----------



## RDZed

joerob2211 said:


> Showed up to this pile of sand this afternoon. Time to start spreading. Pretty sure they accidentally delivered 10 yards instead of 6. Does it look like 6 to you?


Definately Looks like 8-9. More than likely they had a 9 yard truck delivery that wasn't ready for it/had not paid and sent it to you versus a callback or reschedule. That's chump change to those guys.

I once had 12 yards of 50/50 screened topsoil/sand delivered for the price of just the soil, which was supposed to be 8 yards. The original destination wasn't ready for the load so they brought it to me 2 hours early and only a mile away. So it was a score for both of us.


----------



## RDZed

Broke out the pro plugger and transferred couple Patriot Bermuda plugs over to an area that I top dressed in March. Had an old Oak root down deep that had collapsed 5" last year. We've been in the mid 70s for a bit so the grass in that area has had a tough time popping out. Temps are supposed to be in the 90s for the next week so everything should explode.

Bermuda plugs. https://imgur.com/a/gZSYWGS


----------



## jdpber

tblood said:


> jdpber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the back yard mowed, transferred notes from various locations into a new journal so that I can better keep track of what I apply and when, how much and mixing rates. Makes life so much easier to refer to a note vs do all of the math again for each section of the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> I just take a sharpie and write it on the jug/bag/box. I would lose the notebook in less than five minutes.
Click to expand...

Keep it in the tool box drawer on top of the laptop.


----------



## jakemauldin

Rented a power rake for my skidsteer from Sunbelt Rental two days ago. This was supposed to be awesome but a flat tire and what I believe to be a bearing going out causing the attachment to bind up made for a very long day with a half torn up yard and no other power rakes available for 100+ miles. So now I await them to fix the machine and determine whether I should get a refund since the machine was sent to me with a bad bearing. I mentioned I didn't necessarily need a refund just another day with the attachment would suffice. They said they couldn't give me a credit so apparently I have to wait for them to give me my money back and then turn around and pay them that same money back.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

I ordered a pound of Kelp4less Extreme Blend and this evening I applied FEature for the 1st time at 2oz/1000 sq ft. Very curious if it actually works. 
To anyone the uses FEature how often are you applying it and do you water it into the lawn the next morning to keep it from burning? Also what kind of results do you see and how soon?


----------



## ctrav

jakemauldin said:


> Rented a power rake for my skidsteer from Sunbelt Rental two days ago. This was supposed to be awesome but a flat tire and what I believe to be a bearing going out causing the attachment to bind up made for a very long day with a half torn up yard and no other power rakes available for 100+ miles. So now I await them to fix the machine and determine whether I should get a refund since the machine was sent to me with a bad bearing. I mentioned I didn't necessarily need a refund just another day with the attachment would suffice. They said they couldn't give me a credit so apparently I have to wait for them to give me my money back and then turn around and pay them that same money back.


How not to run a business 101...sorry to hear of your troubles.


----------



## jakemauldin

Since I didn't get the power raking done my wife and I put in a flower bed instead. It was enjoyable. 
I did get some solid corrugated pipe drainage buried for when I get around to installing gutters to help with washout.


----------



## jakemauldin

ctrav said:


> jakemauldin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rented a power rake
> 
> 
> 
> How not to run a business 101...sorry to hear of your troubles.
Click to expand...

I agree, I was disappointed. Especially when they called me yesterday and told me they only wanted to offer me 50% refund. The gentleman said he had spoke to his manager and that's all he would allow. I rejected the offer and he said he would speak to his manager. I called at the end of the day today, the manager answers the phone and says he allowed the guy to go home early. I said, " maybe you can help me since you are the one he was speaking to about the refund for the power rake." The guy immediately knew about the rake because he said they had fixed the tire. But he then tells me he knows nothing about a refund. So I then tell him his employee stated that the manager refused to refund it and asked how that was possible if he knew nothing about it. He started saying it has to go "through its processes" but wouldn't address that his employee had lied to me or answer whether they would be refunding it. He said I have your number and I'll call you tomorrow.


----------



## Buyanet

MSM Turf with Mark it blue. Never using that crap again.


----------



## ctrav

Buyanet said:


> MSM Turf with Mark it blue. Never using that crap again.


Why not...looks better than my wife $40 pedicures


----------



## daganh62

HottyToddyMed said:


> Mowed and fertilized with some Milo yesterday. Just bought a new home in GA and trying to get the lawn in order. Also, went to SiteOne today to get some Dimension and Celsius. The guy there tells me that I should go with some Lesco Lockup 21-0-7. He was talking about how good it is, and how it would be better for my newish bermuda lawn. For info, It was sodded last fall im pretty sure. I told him I would think on it and wanted to see what yalls opinion is


I just put some lock up down and I can say this, it works! It's great for a budget and all in one. That being said consider doing a soil test and supplementing the potash and phosphorus with what the soil test calls for I work in Augusta and live across the river.


----------



## daganh62

Gave the yard a fresh cut, put down some lime and fertilizer. I hit the weeds with MSM 2 days ago.


----------



## Confederate Lawn

Hit a couple patches of Kyllinga/ Sedge with some Ortho nutsedge killer (sulfentrazone) the other day and it is smoked!! now I just need a blanket app but i'll probably fertilize first. Gotta mow too. TGIF!


----------



## SGrabs33

Buyanet said:


> MSM Turf with Mark it blue. Never using that crap again.


My wife got home from work yesterday and said I had blue on my face :roll: maybe she just thought it was my daughters marker


----------



## Philly_Gunner

7 days post Celsius application so I mowed the front and back as low as I can with the zero turn and hit some low spots with sand. Planning to do a full level in July. (25 yards of sand! 😳)


----------



## hefegrass

finally took the reel mower around back and gave it a quick mow, up until now i have only been using it on the front yard. Sprayed with certainty 3 days ago, I love that stuff..all the nutsedge is bright yellow and dying already, i have some celsius on the way which i am going to mix with certainty for another application in a few weeks.


----------



## HottyToddyMed

daganh62 said:


> HottyToddyMed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed and fertilized with some Milo yesterday. Just bought a new home in GA and trying to get the lawn in order. Also, went to SiteOne today to get some Dimension and Celsius. The guy there tells me that I should go with some Lesco Lockup 21-0-7. He was talking about how good it is, and how it would be better for my newish bermuda lawn. For info, It was sodded last fall im pretty sure. I told him I would think on it and wanted to see what yalls opinion is
> 
> 
> 
> I just put some lock up down and I can say this, it works! It's great for a budget and all in one. That being said consider doing a soil test and supplementing the potash and phosphorus with what the soil test calls for I work in Augusta and live across the river.
Click to expand...

Awesome, thanks! I actually just dropped a bag of soil off at the Columbia County extension so Ill wait on the results from that to see what I need to get.


----------



## JRS 9572

@joerob2211 looks like you've got some awesome help that'll be with you. Soak these times up. Advice from a guy with an only son that's almost 17.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

I looked at my lawn. Lovingly. Whispered sweet nothings in its leaves.


----------



## ctrav

This is what .75 looks like for the first time ever...







Think Im going to .50...


----------



## Jacob_S

ctrav said:


> This is what .75 looks like for the first time ever...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think Im going to .50...


That's the spirit, go all in, it will recover and look fantastic.


----------



## ctrav

@Jacob_S im on a quick break as this lawn is picking my hinney...she does not like cutting at .50...not at all :roll:


----------



## Jacob_S

@ctrav 🤣🤣it gets better.

As for me, I double cut the entire yard in preparation for guests Sunday for a crawfish boil. Clippings were way less than normal guess that means T nex has taken effect.


----------



## reidgarner

Jacob_S said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what .75 looks like for the first time ever...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think Im going to .50...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the spirit, go all in, it will recover and look fantastic.
Click to expand...

+1. Get er down to .5, hit with some N, maintain at .75 and you're in bidness 😎


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, edged, and trimmed.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

Just a quick mow and looking a the results from my first app of FEature yesterday.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

@Jacob_S I would be standing in the neighbors lawn when they arrive. Then walk them over to your lawn and say "Welcome to the main event..."


----------



## ctrav

I did it! Scalped the front lawn down to 0.51...never ever thought this would happen 😳 I will post more details about the experience in my journal later tonight...


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> I did it! Scalped the front lawn down to 0.51...never ever thought this would happen 😳 I will post more details about the experience in my journal later tonight...


It will only be a matter of time before you look down on us with rotary mowers. I just hope you remember when we were jealous of your lawn. Soon you'll have pictures of your granddaughters using the reel mower saying even they are embarrassed to be seen using a rotary mower. In all seriousness I can't wait to see your yard mowed reel low. It's gonna be amazing.


----------



## Kicker

ctrav said:


> I did it! Scalped the front lawn down to 0.51...never ever thought this would happen 😳 I will post more details about the experience in my journal later tonight...


YESSSSSSS, welcome to the dark(reel) side.


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> I did it! Scalped the front lawn down to 0.51...never ever thought this would happen 😳 I will post more details about the experience in my journal later tonight...


Hell yeah brother!!! Welcome to the cool kids club!!! :lol: I didn't forget about the pictures it's kinda hectic around here for me right now!!


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did it! Scalped the front lawn down to 0.51...never ever thought this would happen 😳 I will post more details about the experience in my journal later tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah brother!!! Welcome to the cool kids club!!! :lol: I didn't forget about the pictures it's kinda hectic around here for me right now!!
Click to expand...

No worries at all and thanks buddy...


----------



## ctrav

Kicker said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did it! Scalped the front lawn down to 0.51...never ever thought this would happen 😳 I will post more details about the experience in my journal later tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YESSSSSSS, welcome to the dark(reel) side.
Click to expand...

Thanks Kicker...


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did it! Scalped the front lawn down to 0.51...never ever thought this would happen 😳 I will post more details about the experience in my journal later tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will only be a matter of time before you look down on us with rotary mowers. I just hope you remember when we were jealous of your lawn. Soon you'll have pictures of your granddaughters using the reel mower saying even they are embarrassed to be seen using a rotary mower. In all seriousness I can't wait to see your yard mowed reel low. It's gonna be amazing.
Click to expand...

Now that's funny...I promise to only walk around with my nose in the air when working on the front lawn and return to being a mere mortal when working on the back lawn  As for these two awesome little girls they will become very proficient in the use of rotary!! I truly appreciate your kind words @TN Hawkeye...


----------



## ctrav

reidgarner said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what .75 looks like for the first time ever...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think Im going to .50...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the spirit, go all in, it will recover and look fantastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1. Get er down to .5, hit with some N, maintain at .75 and you're in bidness 😎
Click to expand...

Thanks @reidgarner and I did get it down to .50 but it was painful and lots of bagging! We are forecasted to have rain nonstop starting at about 4am so that's good. I was going to treat the few leftover weeds with a light dose of Celsius and toss down some GrubX...would this be a bad idea since the lawn is stressed at this point? Should I just go with Fertilizer for now and give the lawn a couple of weeks??


----------



## reidgarner

ctrav said:


> reidgarner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the spirit, go all in, it will recover and look fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> +1. Get er down to .5, hit with some N, maintain at .75 and you're in bidness 😎
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks @reidgarner and I did get it down to .50 but it was painful and lots of bagging! We are forecasted to have rain nonstop starting at about 4am so that's good. I was going to treat the few leftover weeds with a light dose of Celsius and toss down some GrubX...would this be a bad idea since the lawn is stressed at this point? Should I just go with Fertilizer for now and give the lawn a couple of weeks??
Click to expand...

GrubX would be fine. I'd wait on the Celsius but if you've already done it no big deal.


----------



## Redtenchu

Applied CX again, another PGR app with some fungicide mixed in yesterday. I'm waiting on rain today.


----------



## ctrav

reidgarner said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reidgarner said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1. Get er down to .5, hit with some N, maintain at .75 and you're in bidness 😎
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @reidgarner and I did get it down to .50 but it was painful and lots of bagging! We are forecasted to have rain nonstop starting at about 4am so that's good. I was going to treat the few leftover weeds with a light dose of Celsius and toss down some GrubX...would this be a bad idea since the lawn is stressed at this point? Should I just go with Fertilizer for now and give the lawn a couple of weeks??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GrubX would be fine. I'd wait on the Celsius but if you've already done it no big deal.
Click to expand...

Have not done anything just yet...I was considering aerating then applying triple 13 fertilizer after this anticipated rain...


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed prostar, 3336, and surfactant. This is all sprayed as a preventative


----------



## LBK_419

Mowed the front with the 220b. Cut the side with the California trimmer. Mowed the back with the craftsman rotary. Pulled a few weeds from the garden and smoked a pork loin. Now it's nap time!


----------



## ctrav

Looks awesome @LBK_419! What do you use to trim and get so close to the house and other obstacles? Not sure if I have asked that. I scalped yesterday with the reel mower. what fertilizer do you use? what is your HOC? Do you sand or topcoat? How often do you have to cut using the reel mower?

First I cut with rotary down to 1" then with reel at .75 and finally at .50! I filled the back of the truck with lawn bags full of clippings and it was a tough day!

Would you suggest I give the lawn a couple more cuts at .50 or go ahead and raise to .75 and maintain there? Is now a good time to fertilize since I scalped or wait until next cut?

Thanks so much...


----------



## daganh62

HottyToddyMed said:


> Awesome, thanks! I actually just dropped a bag of soil off at the Columbia County extension so Ill wait on the results from that to see what I need to get.


The guy who runs it is great. He has given me a lot of free advice. He really knows his stuff.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Full service mow.

Wondering what concoction of Humic/
RGS or paint it brown stratagem might work to lessen my dog urine spots!

So defeating to go out and see another yellow spot!&#128546;


----------



## tcorbitt20

All I did today was look at the seed heads and get mad. I wish they'd hurry up and be gone. 




Then I watched the youngest playing and that helped my feelings.


----------



## RayTL

Sand, sand, and more sand. One day my yard will be level.


----------



## Jacob_S

I'd say I've still got some low spots. Then again 1+" of rain in 30 minutes tends to cause standing water anywhere.


----------



## Jordan90

I put my first dose of PGR today. Excited to see how it goes!


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

LBK_419 said:


> Mowed the front with the 220b. Cut the side with the California trimmer. Mowed the back with the craftsman rotary. Pulled a few weeds from the garden and smoked a pork loin. Now it's nap time!


How do you keep the trampoline from killing the yard? My daughter loves the trampoline but I don't want a huge one because I figured it would kill the grass. We compromised and she has a small one inside (she's 2 so this works for now).


----------



## ctrav

Put my Lawn Scissor on the new Husqvarna 324L (4 stroke) I picked up today. It was a steal of a price for the edger to say the least and it has plenty of power for the lawn scissors!! Went out and made a few quick cuts just to try out the new rig. Let's just say I'm going to love this thing as long as it holds up over time...


----------



## reidgarner

Quick cut after dinner. 
Me: *Points to grass* "Have I gone insane?"
Wife: "Maybe. Maybe a little bit."


----------



## LBK_419

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed the front with the 220b. Cut the side with the California trimmer. Mowed the back with the craftsman rotary. Pulled a few weeds from the garden and smoked a pork loin. Now it's nap time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you keep the trampoline from killing the yard? My daughter loves the trampoline but I don't want a huge one because I figured it would kill the grass. We compromised and she has a small one inside (she's 2 so this works for now).
Click to expand...

I put off getting one for years but I finally gave in... I move the trampoline every other day to keep it from killing the grass... it's pretty obsessive of me... but I don't know what else to do!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Finished spraying the side yard with prostar, 3336, and surfactant. Today it rained heavy for a few hours, so there was not much I could accomplish.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

LBK_419 said:


> I put off getting one for years but I finally gave in... I move the trampoline every other day to keep it from killing the grass... it's pretty obsessive of me... but I don't know what else to do!


It appears to have worked. Your lawn is beautiful! I think a trampoline would take up most of my yard. I'm hoping that by the time I have to give in to getting one (2 year old and 1 month old right now), we'll have a larger yard and I can give up a portion of it to the trampoline.


----------



## XLT_66

First application of PGR. Nice to have dew on the lawn as a marker.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Spot sprayed Celsius, Prosedge, and MSM. On sedges and what looks to be doveweed in my yard..

@XLT_66 you are correct the morning dew makes it very easy to spray.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Applied PGR.


----------



## ctrav

HOC - back 1" and 1.5"
HOC front .50

Cut and trimmed the back. Raked and used the rotary on the front and trimmed. Now Im going to try and beat the rain and reel mow the front 1 more time at .50...


----------



## erdons

XLT_66 said:


> First application of PGR. Nice to have dew on the lawn as a marker.


That's a nice looking lawn, if you got a nice edge going near the drain it would look absolutely terrific!


----------



## XLT_66

erdons said:


> XLT_66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First application of PGR. Nice to have dew on the lawn as a marker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice looking lawn, if you got a nice edge going near the drain it would look absolutely terrific!
Click to expand...

It usually is quite nice of an edge. I was cleaning up my old Cal Trimmer before letting a buddy borrow it and decided to take it for a spin and cut the yard. I've been cutting with the GM1000 at about 6/10". I think the Cal Trimmer was at about 0.5". When I made my pass on the edge, I usually let about 3-4" of the reel hang off the edge. This works great with the GM1000. On the Cal, it scalped the tar out of it. Oops! :shock:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

XLT_66 said:


> First application of PGR. Nice to have dew on the lawn as a marker.


I love the walkway. What is around the stepping stones?


----------



## The Reclaimer

RayTL said:


> Sand, sand, and more sand. One day my yard will be level.


Hey RayTL, what are you using to level the sand ? I have new sod and trenches and dips are bad in some areas. Cant bring myself to spend over $100 to purchase the lawn leveler tool they use for golf courses.


----------



## RayTL

Hey @The Reclaimer , until last week I used a hard rake to smooth the sand and a push broom to brush it in.

Then I finally bought the leveling rake you mentioned from R&R. I'm not sure it is necessary, but I enjoyed using it as it doesn't skip over the turf and creates a smoother surface. I still have to brush in the sand depending on how damp it is, so it doesn't really save you any steps IMO.

-Ray


----------



## Redtwin

Put down some Sedgehammer with dye, NIS, and a pinch of Celcius. The green kyllinga was getting out of control.


----------



## driver_7

Quick mow at .55" just before the mega-storm hit. Got to the bottom of the driveway and noticed the jam-nut at the bottom of the HOC adjustment had fallen into the abyss somewhere. I noticed because the mower leaning to one side, as the front roller was bottomed out on one side. Drove to local JD dealer and picked up a whole new set and installed. Good as new!


----------



## Spammage

717driver said:


> Quick mow at .55" just before the mega-storm hit. Got to the bottom of the driveway and noticed the jam-nut at the bottom of the HOC adjustment had fallen into the abyss somewhere. I noticed because the mower leaning to one side, as the front roller was bottomed out on one side. Drove to local JD dealer and picked up a whole new set and installed. Good as new!


I would scour the lawn tomorrow with a magnet. Finding the nut with your reel would make for a bad day.


----------



## XLT_66

TN Hawkeye said:


> XLT_66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First application of PGR. Nice to have dew on the lawn as a marker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the walkway. What is around the stepping stones?
Click to expand...

Thanks! It's a black basalt gravel. The kids tend to knock it around a bit too much. I have to walk the area every time before mowing. I've been wanting to cover it with a layer of medium sized Mexican Black River Rock but the stuff is spendy. The hope is something larger will stay put better.


----------



## Cavan806

I finally threw down some sand this weekend. Wish I had ordered more. Happy with the process though and looking forward to the results.


----------



## gkaneko

LBK_419 said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed the front with the 220b. Cut the side with the California trimmer. Mowed the back with the craftsman rotary. Pulled a few weeds from the garden and smoked a pork loin. Now it's nap time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you keep the trampoline from killing the yard? My daughter loves the trampoline but I don't want a huge one because I figured it would kill the grass. We compromised and she has a small one inside (she's 2 so this works for now).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put off getting one for years but I finally gave in... I move the trampoline every other day to keep it from killing the grass... it's pretty obsessive of me... but I don't know what else to do!
Click to expand...

I'm in the same boat. I want to get a trampoline but worry about the grass. I guess moving it around is the best plan.


----------



## 985arrowhead

gkaneko said:


> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you keep the trampoline from killing the yard? My daughter loves the trampoline but I don't want a huge one because I figured it would kill the grass. We compromised and she has a small one inside (she's 2 so this works for now).
> 
> 
> 
> I put off getting one for years but I finally gave in... I move the trampoline every other day to keep it from killing the grass... it's pretty obsessive of me... but I don't know what else to do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I want to get a trampoline but worry about the grass. I guess moving it around is the best plan.
Click to expand...

I couldn't move mine fast enough and ended just letting it settle in one spot and all the grass died. I figured once we were done with I would just nurse the area back to health but it a sore spot for me in addition to the dog urine spots😢.

Good luck. Seemed like even in the real heat of the summer it would yellow the grass after a single move and 12 hours of sun light. Plus with .5hoc it would tear at the dirt. Mine didnt have wheels on the legs.


----------



## driver_7

Spammage said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick mow at .55" just before the mega-storm hit. Got to the bottom of the driveway and noticed the jam-nut at the bottom of the HOC adjustment had fallen into the abyss somewhere. I noticed because the mower leaning to one side, as the front roller was bottomed out on one side. Drove to local JD dealer and picked up a whole new set and installed. Good as new!
> 
> 
> 
> I would scour the lawn tomorrow with a magnet. Finding the nut with your reel would make for a bad day.
Click to expand...

Good idea! Found it this morning while I was pumping out the yard. Starting to think I can rent a mini-X and dig my own French drain system and sump.


----------



## ctrav

Dropping some triple 13 fertilizer...to see what it does to the scalp job!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Painted dallisgrass with esplanade ez from Bayer. This sucks


----------



## froggydetail

Did a youtube drone video after cutting with my bermuda to .75 with my swardman edwin mower. the swardman is addictive for someone who always wanted 'that yard' and finally gets it after getting a swardman.


----------



## robertmehrer

froggydetail said:


> Did a youtube drone video after cutting with my bermuda to .75 with my swardman edwin mower. the swardman is addictive for someone who always wanted 'that yard' and finally gets it after getting a swardman.


Looks freaking awesome !!


----------



## ctrav

froggydetail said:


> Did a youtube drone video after cutting with my bermuda to .75 with my swardman edwin mower. the swardman is addictive for someone who always wanted 'that yard' and finally gets it after getting a swardman.


Wow! Looks like a LOM nominee...


----------



## jabopy

:nod: LOM or at least edger of the month!! That is the dogs :nod:


----------



## captstoots

First time leveling. Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## mre_man_76

Sprayed some big box store propiconazole at preventive rates even though I had a couple small spots showing signs of disease. Spiked the tank with bifen, 7-0-0 green effect, 0-0-2 micro green and D-Thatch, all in one app. Get my 18-0-1 green punch today so will spray that this weekend along with a group 11 fungicide, RGS and Air-8 all in one convenient app.


----------



## msantaspirt

captstoots said:


> First time leveling. Can't wait to see the final product!


I'm in the same area as you and have been trying to find a good place to get sand. Would you mind sharing where you got it and cost? Thanks!


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Mowed.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Mowed front


----------



## thegrassisgreener

froggydetail said:


> Did a youtube drone video after cutting with my bermuda to .75 with my swardman edwin mower. the swardman is addictive for someone who always wanted 'that yard' and finally gets it after getting a swardman.


Beautiful!!! What type of Bermuda do you have and what is your current HOC?


----------



## froggydetail

thegrassisgreener said:


> Beautiful!!! What type of Bermuda do you have and what is your current HOC?


Thank you! .75 HOC, mixture of 419 and common in front, shown in video. tifftuff in backyard. backyard not looking so well because of dog pee burning it up.


----------



## Jacob_S

Whole yard mow, PGR is the ish. Prior to t nex I was mowing sun wed fri and dumping my basket multiple times. I mowed last Friday then today and emptied my basket once for front and once for back. This picture is after mowing my entire back yard which I normally dump at least 4 times.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, trimmed, and edged. It's filling in pretty good.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

I went from 8mm to 12mm today. Not sure I am happy with that height. Will keep it there until I install my new reel and the see about changing it again.


----------



## J_nick

Noticed the yard was taking on a Goldish/ tan tone. I took a closer look and saw I wasn't getting a clean cut with the reel. My 3 yo and I backlapped the 220B this evening, he was more than happy to run the drill for dad. Hopefully it's not raining too hard when I get home from work tomorrow so I can get a cut in.


----------



## daganh62

Aerated the football field with another coach. Also aerated the rest of the baseball field (left over from a few weeks ago) and the playground.


----------



## Spammage

daganh62 said:


> Aerated the football field with another coach.


How did he feel after being punched repeatedly into the ground like that?? :lol:


----------



## lvlikeyv

Quick mow and replaced a broken sprinkler head.

Capped it off with a nice beverage.


----------



## ctrav

Nothing my mower is incapacitated for mowing duty... :roll:


----------



## 985arrowhead

Mowed the back.

Put my Chapin 2 boom sprayer together. Next PGR due in about 5 days.

Gonna use the yellow teejet XR and AI 11002 nozzles for my apps. 0.2 gpm each to give 0.4 gpm using my 24 volt backp Chapin with the pump rated at 0.4-0.5 gpm at 35-40 psi.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Got some top soil on sale and used it to level spots that I was scalping.


----------



## Jacob_S

Walked around barefoot and enjoyed the benefit of PGR and how much softer the turf feels under regulation.


----------



## Buyanet

A quick mow before these temps make me hibernate inside haha


----------



## Confederate Lawn

Buyanet said:


> A quick mow before these temps make me hibernate inside haha


Heck yeah!! Since we've had little to no rain her in the lowcountry, I've been running the sprinkler a lot. Did a moisture test yesterday after not watering for a day and it looks like I've over watered. starting to get some fungus. Doh!!! I might let things dry out for a couple days. Hoping that might stress it out a bit so that the roots go deep for that water. Just a thought. BTW your lawn is looking clean mean and green!


----------



## The Reclaimer

They are talking 95 degrees and sunny so been moving sprinkler around to water water water !


----------



## The Reclaimer

RayTL said:


> Hey @The Reclaimer , until last week I used a hard rake to smooth the sand and a push broom to brush it in.
> 
> Then I finally bought the leveling rake you mentioned from R&R. I'm not sure it is necessary, but I enjoyed using it as it doesn't skip over the turf and creates a smoother surface. I still have to brush in the sand depending on how damp it is, so it doesn't really save you any steps IMO.
> 
> -Ray


I may try and build one or just use different assortment of things see what happens lol I actually need a push broom so now it will be multipurpose. Still trying to decide if I want to do just sand or a mixture of sand and soil. I have red clay under my sod so there isn't any soil in some of my trenches. The dirt sand mixture might best for my situation.


----------



## captstoots

msantaspirt said:


> captstoots said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time leveling. Can't wait to see the final product!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same area as you and have been trying to find a good place to get sand. Would you mind sharing where you got it and cost? Thanks!
Click to expand...

Tidewater Mulch and Material off 168 in Chesapeake. It was like 12 bucks for a half a yard (the most they would put in my 1/2 ton pickup)


----------



## RDZed

About to dump Humic 12 and Green Punch on the lawn and Guinness on my liver.

Neither knows whats about to hit them.

Happy and Safe Memorial Day weekend peeps. Here's to a fantastic summer!

Edit: Lies not being told...


----------



## Brackin4au

PGR applied with the dew this morning. Cut this afternoon... hope everybody has a great Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## ctrav

Got in a nice cut and trim on the back 40. I was going to edge but the girls wanted to swim. I did manage to drop some triple 13 fertilizer.









Guess the edging can wait til next time...


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

I went to Ewing landscape supply for the first time. I bought my first bag of GreenTRX and applied it at 5lbs/1000. I am looking forward too seeing some good results.


----------



## RDZed

Yesterday's Green Punch and Humic 12 already kicking a**.


----------



## ctrav

RDZed said:


> Yesterday's Green Punch and Humic 12 already kicking a**.


Great color...


----------



## RDZed

ctrav said:


> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday's Green Punch and Humic 12 already kicking a**.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great color...
Click to expand...

Thanks man.

Amazing how fast the foliar action is with GP. That Bermuda loves it.


----------



## Tmank87

Did you apply with hose end or backpack/push?


----------



## RDZed

Ortho hose end. 16oz per 1K X 8. 
I put down the humic first, drank 4 beers and put down the GP. Let it marinate for a few hours and watered it for 10 min. Beers are the key though.


----------



## Tmank87

Haha beers are definitely key. 48oz/100lb

Thanks, turf looks awesome.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I sat on the porch, drank beer, listened to music, and watch my wife mow the lawn in short shorts. Sometimes back surgery has its benefits.


----------



## RDZed

And just like that and overnight, the Patriot Bermuda seed heads arrived. Boo! She's going to get a quick haircut today.


Dont have any Domination lines on either side with my neighbors because the Bermuda has taken over on one side and the driveway is on the other but I do have across the street domination. Does this count???


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

RDZed said:


> And just like that and overnight, the Patriot Bermuda seed heads arrived. Boo! She's going to get a quick haircut today.
> 
> 
> Dont have any Domination lines on either side with my neighbors because the Bermuda has taken over on one side and the driveway is on the other but I do have across the street domination. Does this count???


Across the street domination definitely counts. Your lawn looks great!!


----------



## RDZed

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just like that and overnight, the Patriot Bermuda seed heads arrived. Boo! She's going to get a quick haircut today.
> 
> 
> Dont have any Domination lines on either side with my neighbors because the Bermuda has taken over on one side and the driveway is on the other but I do have across the street domination. Does this count???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Across the street domination definitely counts. Your lawn looks great!!
Click to expand...

Thanks man. Yeah, it's too bad he cares more about his beard than his yard. 7 years ago before he moved in, it looked somewhat like mine. The prior owner and I stolonized at the same time. He hasn't even put fert down since. It's a dallis and crab grass sod farm over there.


----------



## jdpber

Edge domination!


----------



## SWB

We added a carport last year and are just now getting around to fixing the lawn next to the new drive.....


----------



## Jacob_S

Mowed all the Bermuda, am loving the reduced clipping yield. Also put some rubber mulch in the kids play area.


----------



## dtillman5

Attempted to lay down some diamonds. Dropped an iron, pgr, Holganix, Mirimichigreen 9-0-1c cocktail on the lawn to give it some punch! Made a YouTube video about. My first ever. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFH_9O86bvVQHoSLfPKTaDg


----------



## Passat774

Sanded:

Had 6 yards dropped off used about 4 yards


----------



## falconsfan

Mowed the lawn for the 3rd time in 7 days! It is definitely helping push some lateral growth. Front yard looks the best it ever has and I am finally dominating the whole street  Gave it a dose of Ironite and bag of Scotts 32-0-10, both on sale at HD. Also cut my 100 foot costco hose at 50 feet so I now have 2 good quality hoses. Ordered the Eley Y valve. Cooked some reverse sear strips on the rec tec.

We really need some rain in North Georgia!


----------



## ctrav

Cut the front lawn at 1" with the rotary!


----------



## mrigney

Double-cut the back. Will grab some pictures in the morning; was getting dark when I finished. Realized how badly I need my reel backlapped in the process:-/


----------



## 985arrowhead

Got a full service mow in this morning. Triple wide stripes! Edge, power scissor, blow. Laid down some CarbonX at about 3/4 to 1#N depending on the location. Put some GreenTRX in the blower beds and shrubs. Replanted potted a majestic palm and banana plant and put some fern around the base to keep the tropical theme going with the hibiscus on the patio.

Gave the lawn a big drink after of watered everything in and then had a water ballon/gun fight with the kids and wife before settling in for the evening and boiling some mud bugs to finish off the Memorial Day weekend.

Waiting for my teejet 11/16 to 3/8 adapter for my boom wand and will be ready to put down my second apps of Air8/RGS/Humic and 002 Micro green next week!

Oh, and the dog helped me kill some the hard work..... oh how I love the pee spots!


----------



## ctrav

Crawfish boil and no invite??? Nice work on the lawn...


----------



## JRS 9572

We're going from 0 to 100 mph here. Extremely mild spring now to 5 days straight with 100 F temps. Have aerated 3 weeks ago. Grass was slow to come out of dormancy in the front yard. It's come a long way in the last couple of weeks. Put down Milo for the 1st time every 2 weeks ago, and increased watering in the last couple of days with the extreme heat. This is after Saturday's cut.


Of course this was a few weeks ago. It's coming back. Slowly but surely


----------



## LBK_419

Morning mow.


----------



## Thisguy

Quick mow. No pics


----------



## ctrav

LBK_419 said:


> Morning mow.


Sweet...


----------



## jayhawk

While doing the @Greendoc auger /drill aerate .....found treasure ...another brick and this turd 


About 4 inch down.

Observation: That red clay like stuff here can make you think your hitting shale, limestone....for me it's random but generally 3-4 down. No natgas or oil yet


----------



## ctrav

jayhawk said:


> While doing the @Greendoc auger /drill aerate .....found treasure ...another brick and this turd
> 
> 
> About 4 inch down.
> 
> Observation: That red clay like stuff here can make you think your hitting shale, limestone....for me it's random but generally 3-4 down. No natgas or oil yet


Maybe that's an ancient cooking device 🤣


----------



## The Reclaimer

Watered, pulled up some weeds. Looking into getting a reel mower this week so that's exciting. Who doesn't love new garden tools to play with lol.


----------



## Jacob_S

Went out with a cup of glyphosate and a paint brush to try this whole paint the weeds thing. Think I'll end up just hand pulling, I hate dallisgrass.


----------



## jdpber

Family all day but I snuck in a putting green cut after dinner while the wife wAs putting little man to bed. She gets dropped another notch mid week. Low low low.


----------



## RDZed

Time to break out the hammer for the first time this year...


----------



## ctrav

Nothing out on the lawn but I had two really good conversations with parts dealers concerning my GM1000 :thumbup:


----------



## RDZed

ctrav said:


> Nothing out on the lawn but I had two really good conversations with parts dealers concerning my GM1000 :thumbup:


You still have the Time Cutter? That might be my next mower. As much as I like the cut of a reel, ain't nobody got time for that, nor the back...at my age.

PS: Holy S*** the May Flies have shown up! I got destroyed just trying to spray the sedges. Ouch.


----------



## ctrav

RDZed said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing out on the lawn but I had two really good conversations with parts dealers concerning my GM1000 :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> You still have the Time Cutter? That might be my next mower. As much as I like the cut of a reel, ain't nobody got time for that, nor the back...at my age.
> 
> PS: Holy S*** the May Flies have shown up! I got destroyed just trying to spray the sedges. Ouch.
Click to expand...

I do have the time cutter ss4225 which is my ZTR ridder. Is this what you are considering or are you asking about the push mower Toro recycler?

If I had it to do over again I wouldn't get either one again. My reason is that they are both entry level machines from Toro and I would spend the extra to move up in class due to my size lawn. I really like by neighbors JD which will cut down to 1" and I really like the features of the Bobcat ZTR.


----------



## RDZed

ctrav said:


> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing out on the lawn but I had two really good conversations with parts dealers concerning my GM1000 :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> You still have the Time Cutter? That might be my next mower. As much as I like the cut of a reel, ain't nobody got time for that, nor the back...at my age.
> 
> PS: Holy S*** the May Flies have shown up! I got destroyed just trying to spray the sedges. Ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do have the time cutter ss4225 which is my ZTR ridder. Is this what you are considering or are you asking about the push mower Toro recycler?
> 
> If I had it to do over again I wouldn't get either one again. My reason is that they are both entry level machines from Toro and I would spend the extra to move up in class due to my size lawn. I really like by neighbors JD which will cut down to 1" and I really like the features of the Bobcat ZTR.
Click to expand...

No, no. Just the ZTR. My push mower days are over, lol.

My 46" Husq YTK20 (Bullet proof Kholer 20hp Courage, btw) has almost 700 hours on it. Pretty close to being out of my comfort zone and worth a few bucks still. I wouldn't buy a brand new Toro TC, just used with low hours. We dont plan on being here in Virginia for more than another 5 years. Kid will be in college and we have 2 acres in South Kona that need attention. Most of that is lava and paspalum so the TC will be owned here.


----------



## ctrav

RDZed said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still have the Time Cutter? That might be my next mower. As much as I like the cut of a reel, ain't nobody got time for that, nor the back...at my age.
> 
> PS: Holy S*** the May Flies have shown up! I got destroyed just trying to spray the sedges. Ouch.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have the time cutter ss4225 which is my ZTR ridder. Is this what you are considering or are you asking about the push mower Toro recycler?
> 
> If I had it to do over again I wouldn't get either one again. My reason is that they are both entry level machines from Toro and I would spend the extra to move up in class due to my size lawn. I really like by neighbors JD which will cut down to 1" and I really like the features of the Bobcat ZTR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no. Just the ZTR. My push mower days are over, lol.
> 
> My 46" Husq YTK20 (Bullet proof Kholer 20hp Courage, btw) has almost 700 hours on it. Pretty close to being out of my comfort zone and worth a few bucks still. I wouldn't buy a brand new Toro TC, just used with low hours. We dont plan on being here in Virginia for more than another 5 years. Kid will be in college and we have 2 acres in South Kona that need attention. Most of that is lava and paspalum so the TC will be owned here.
Click to expand...

Got it...I would get something with steel deck not stamped and serviceable transmission...


----------



## RDZed

ctrav said:


> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do have the time cutter ss4225 which is my ZTR ridder. Is this what you are considering or are you asking about the push mower Toro recycler?
> 
> If I had it to do over again I wouldn't get either one again. My reason is that they are both entry level machines from Toro and I would spend the extra to move up in class due to my size lawn. I really like by neighbors JD which will cut down to 1" and I really like the features of the Bobcat ZTR.
> 
> 
> 
> No, no. Just the ZTR. My push mower days are over, lol.
> 
> My 46" Husq YTK20 (Bullet proof Kholer 20hp Courage, btw) has almost 700 hours on it. Pretty close to being out of my comfort zone and worth a few bucks still. I wouldn't buy a brand new Toro TC, just used with low hours. We dont plan on being here in Virginia for more than another 5 years. Kid will be in college and we have 2 acres in South Kona that need attention. Most of that is lava and paspalum so the TC will be owned here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got it...I would get something with steel deck not stamped and serviceable transmission...
Click to expand...

Did you have issues with the tranny? At what hours? Model year?


----------



## Brackin4au

Got a little creative with the striping...


----------



## RDZed

Nice.


----------



## ctrav

Brackin4au said:


> Got a little creative with the striping...


Totally cool on the stripes and an awesome space!


----------



## ctrav

RDZed said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, no. Just the ZTR. My push mower days are over, lol.
> 
> My 46" Husq YTK20 (Bullet proof Kholer 20hp Courage, btw) has almost 700 hours on it. Pretty close to being out of my comfort zone and worth a few bucks still. I wouldn't buy a brand new Toro TC, just used with low hours. We dont plan on being here in Virginia for more than another 5 years. Kid will be in college and we have 2 acres in South Kona that need attention. Most of that is lava and paspalum so the TC will be owned here.
> 
> 
> 
> Got it...I would get something with steel deck not stamped and serviceable transmission...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you have issues with the tranny? At what hours? Model year?
Click to expand...

No sir no problems at all and its just 2 years old. Im just saying for long term a more solid unit would work better for my needs plus I want a rider that can cut down at 1". Toro as well as many others make a good product!


----------



## Thrmlpwrd

First reel mow at 9/10" with my new to me JD220A.


----------



## RDZed

ctrav said:


> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it...I would get something with steel deck not stamped and serviceable transmission...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have issues with the tranny? At what hours? Model year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sir no problems at all and its just 2 years old. Im just saying for long term a more solid unit would work better for my needs plus I want a rider that can cut down at 1". Toro as well as many others make a good product!
Click to expand...

Haha, okay.

Funny thing is Toro is from right out of my backyard, Riverside, Ca. They sponsored my AYSO Soccer team back in the late 70's. Theyre emblem was on my soccer uniforms. Them and Vans and OP corduroys. I'm old. Lol.


----------



## Cheesetoast

Brackin4au said:


> Got a little creative with the striping...


----------



## Brackin4au

Cheesetoast said:


>


Hahaha that may have worked even better...


----------



## James

Cut doubles on the front and singles on the sides and back. Battling some dry spots as you can see in the pics, it's been around 100° the past few days. Was gonna apply my first app of PGR but didn't know how long I should wait after I mow. Do you guys apply right after a mow or wait till the next day?


----------



## N LA Hacker

1hr before, 4hrs after.


----------



## Davie_Gravy

James said:


> Cut doubles on the front and singles on the sides and back. Battling some dry spots as you can see in the pics, it's been around 100° the past few days. Was gonna apply my first app of PGR but didn't know how long I should wait after I mow. Do you guys apply right after a mow or wait till the next day?


You can apply right after the mow.
You can mow 4 hours after an app.


----------



## N LA Hacker

I stand by my statement.


----------



## Durso81

Trying out some latitude 36 plugs wish we would get some rain. Still have some more to put in.


----------



## ctrav

Got in a cut at 1" on the front. Now what to do with this...



closer pics of same area...







Its not from scalping as this is from an area I scalped...


----------



## N LA Hacker

Fert burn?


----------



## ctrav

N LA Hacker said:


> Fert burn?


You know that could be it and here is why:
- year before last I cut that section out and replaced a couple of squares of sod
- initially it greens up just fine
- looking back it always does this after applying fertilizer

Why would it do this in just this area?
What can I do to help it recover because it will stay like this?
The rest of the lawn does not react like this so should I just avoid any fertilizer at all on the area?

Thanks...


----------



## Brackin4au

James said:


> Cut doubles on the front and singles on the sides and back. Battling some dry spots as you can see in the pics, it's been around 100° the past few days. Was gonna apply my first app of PGR but didn't know how long I should wait after I mow. Do you guys apply right after a mow or wait till the next day?





N LA Hacker said:


> 1hr before, 4hrs after.


+1. According to the label, it's mow 1hr before or 4hr after... although I know some golf courses don't wait, and just spray right after the mowers go through.


----------



## reauxl tigers

Cut


----------



## RDZed

Just put down liquid 0-0-25, 8oz per 1k x 8 which equates to about 1/4# per.

Managing K in my yard is impossible.


----------



## Rpatterson

Took pictures and found a dark colored grass (right) mixed in with the Bermuda (left). I sprayed msm so I don't think it's ryegrass (could be wrong).


----------



## minifarmer

Mowed the lawn at 3.75". It looked really good under cloud cover so I took a shot and decided to share.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

Watered my mother's zoysia lawn with an irrigation fork
https://accuproducts.com/index.php/specialty-irrigation/wetting-fork-ii.html








It's a 400-500ft^2 postage stamp of a "lawn" but it still took me a couple of hours. I laugh when calling it a lawn because it's contoured like a the surround of a bunker - don't know what you call that but it ain't no lawn. I resort to using an irrigation fork on it because with the extreme slope of the "lawn" and the tree roots that reach into nearly every square foot of it there's no other way to keep it hydrated in weather like this. I've been out with a hose syringing the dry spots that appear in the afternoons for a few days now already, and running the sprinklers regularly, but unable to keep the hot spots away without injecting the water right down in the soil. I think it's going to be a long summer.


----------



## daganh62

Laid down 450 lbs of 18/24/12. 
Do t worry it was on this field


----------



## ctrav

I know it's considered by some not to have trees but...I removed one that was probably dead and planted two more 😳






What a pain...


----------



## 985arrowhead

Mowed


----------



## ctrav

Cleaning flower beds out front and pulling weeds which I hate...did I mention I hate pulling weeds!!!


----------



## dre white

I mowed, edged, trimmed all because the seed heads were blowing in the wind.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Put down my second apps of the NExt bio stem pack today with my new Chapin 2 boom sprayer.


----------



## Brackin4au

Double fats in the back yard for the first time, standard choice for my front yard.. fertilizing this evening..


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed azoxystrobin, iron, Dominion, and surfactant. I will water for the first time tomorrow. It's HOT out here


----------



## Redtwin

CenlaLowell said:


> Sprayed azoxystrobin, iron, Dominion, and surfactant. I will water for the first time tomorrow. It's HOT out here


What was your target pest for the Dominion?


----------



## ctrav

Cleaned out one of the flower beds. What a pain...


----------



## Jwsjr

Got a good early weekend mow at .51 with rotary, put down Talspar and first app of the year NAS. now time to put down a glass or 4 of nice red vino.


----------



## ctrav

Jwsjr said:


> Got a good early weekend mow at .51 with rotary, put down Talspar and first app of the year NAS. now time to put down a glass or 4 of nice red vino.


With a rotary??? I didn't know they went that low! Very cool...


----------



## Don_Bass

Rpatterson said:


> Took pictures and found a dark colored grass (right) mixed in with the Bermuda (left). I sprayed msm so I don't think it's ryegrass (could be wrong).


I have the same problem with my Bermuda currently. Sprayed Celsius A Couple Of Days Ago Hope It Gets Rid Of it.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Ants, chinch bugs (had this last year), and any other insect that rears it's head.


----------



## The_iHenry

I began my aerating/ leveling project. I got my JD 220E Cut yesterday so i scalped the back, rv, side, and about half the front. That's when it started shorting out. The front looks like a huge fail.
I decided to skip the aerating and just do the leveling. Sand is heavy! I was only able to bring back half a yard in the back of my truck. 
Any who here's some pics I took while I was doing it











I'm gonna go get another half yard tomorrow hopefully thats enough


----------



## Jwsjr

ctrav said:


> Jwsjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a good early weekend mow at .51 with rotary, put down Talspar and first app of the year NAS. now time to put down a glass or 4 of nice red vino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a rotary??? I didn't know they went that low! Very cool...
Click to expand...

Toro ProStripe 560 is the only one I know of that goes that low. It's not quite a reel, but IMO the best rotary in the market. With another year of leveling hope to have the reel in action.


----------



## Dangerlawn

Did my first application of T-Nex PGR



I used 9 mil (0.3 oz) on 2,000 square foot. My lawn is hybrid Bermuda so the label rate is 0.25 oz. per 1,000 - but I decided to go well below that amount for the first time.

My 4 gallon mixture also included 2oz Talstar P (bifenthrin), 20oz of CoRon liquid N, 12 oz RGS, 3 oz FeEATURE, and 0.6 oz prodiamine

I mowed about an hour before application

I think my application was decent, but certainly not perfect. I don't expect this to burn anything, but time will tell...

I wish I had included a fungicide in my app, but oh well..


----------



## ctrav

Cut, applied grub control, nitrogen and dirt...


----------



## hefegrass

mowed the front, going to leave the back yard a little longer since its shady


----------



## Redtwin

Mowed at 7/8". Still working in the dry spots.


----------



## Durso81

Mowed at 3/4". No rain I am running sprinklers but definitely can see my dry spots. And where my old dog pees along the patio.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Mowed



About to give up on the back and just rotary it. I am so disgusted at looking at all the pee spot and NO ONE in my family is will to help train, walk or do anything with the dog other than open the door to the back yard. Sucks! 😩



I keep raking out all the dead grass and adding a mix I have been keeping in a bucked on the patio of play sand and mushroom compost. Heavily water, rake and fill. But they just keep popping up.


----------



## ctrav

985arrowhead said:


> Mowed
> 
> 
> 
> About to give up on the back and just rotary it. I am so disgusted at looking at all the pee spot and NO ONE in my family is will to help train, walk or do anything with the dog other than open the door to the back yard. Sucks! 😩
> 
> I totally feel you pain on taking care of dogs/pets. No matter what discussion we have had over the years about who will do what and me saying "Im not taking care of it". Well guess what...I always end up doing everything


----------



## 985arrowhead

Finally, rain🥳


----------



## Durso81

985arrowhead said:


> Finally, rain🥳


Man send some to GA


----------



## falconsfan

Durso81 said:


> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, rain🥳
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man send some to GA
Click to expand...

Please! Had the trash pit filled in with one load of dirt. Sodded and fertilized. Now I need to repair the damage from the bobcat. Nearly every yard in my subdivision has a trash pit courtesy of the builder.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

^^^^What he said. Identified area of my sister's lawn that isn't hit at all by the irrigation: front and center along the street. Hey no wonder the color is always off there! In spring we had plenty of rain and the color in this area was like the rest of the lawn. Now lawns are going brown all around here, and this strip along the street is yellowed out. And not from over watering. Spent my morning trying to set a hose and sprinkler to water this area separately. It's a lot harder to do than I thought it would be. Also broke out the irrigation fork on another dry patch that isn't well served by the irrigation system. Grass was croaking down there, and the soil underneath it was hard as brick. Going to rig a system of three sprinklers fed in parallel tomorrow to cover the dry strip, hopefully without dumping a bunch of water in the street and areas where it's not needed.


----------



## Greensass1

Mowed the lawn and gave it love....haven't fertilized yet and no weeds in sight....starting to see little weeds here and there but haven't sprayed anything either...


----------



## jayhawk

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> ^^^^What he said. Identified area of my sister's lawn that isn't hit at all by the irrigation: front and center along the street. Hey no wonder the color is always off there! In spring we had plenty of rain and the color in this area was like the rest of the lawn. Now lawns are going brown all around here, and this strip along the street is yellowed out. And not from over watering. Spent my morning trying to set a hose and sprinkler to water this area separately. It's a lot harder to do than I thought it would be. Also broke out the irrigation fork on another dry patch that isn't well served by the irrigation system. Grass was croaking down there, and the soil underneath it was hard as brick. Going to rig a system of three sprinklers fed in parallel tomorrow to cover the dry strip, hopefully without dumping a bunch of water in the street and areas where it's not needed.


What are we on, week three of no percipitation? Mask is off. Many fan sprays I am dealing with appear to be not watering as well near the head....Hunter and rainbird. Maybe I need undercuts or perhaps water pressure is too high? Or symptom of poor irrigation design ?


----------



## jakemauldin

ctrav said:


> I know it's considered by some not to have trees but...I removed one that was probably dead and planted two more 😳
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a pain...


I like trees, gotta give the haters something to talk about


----------



## jakemauldin

Waiting for all this rain to move out and I can get this seed in the ground
[media]https://youtu.be/5d6WKRmGqjQ[/media]


----------



## RayTL

Today in the RayTL, I installed the above ground sprinklers today for our side yard:



Very happy with the hunter mp rotators. :thumbup:


----------



## Jacob_S

Looking at it from inside.


----------



## LBK_419

Cut the front and side with my cal trimmer with new front roller.. I think it looks better than when I cut with my new jd220b.
Might have to sell the John Deere


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

First mow up the slopes of Mt. Zoysia 4 days following its initial dose of Podium for the season. Just tidying up. Got a little rain too, afterwards. Totally not expecting that. Virgin sacrifice pays off at last!


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Full cut, edge and trim. Took me about 3 hours. Lawn is slowly coming together.


----------



## Durso81

A happy rain dance, woo hoo have not seen rain in a month. Not much but some is better then none.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Used the Sunjoe with the raking spring tines to pull some thatch out of the front yard. Did passes at 90 degrees to maximize my efforts.

Then used the Honda rotary to bag it all up and then cut with the JD180C. I had just cut yesterday but had quite a lot more clippings in the bin than I expected but I am also out of regulation with PGR. I am off all week and wanted to see if she would spread more not being under regulation. I know with the PGR is supposed to spread horizontally more but I am just not sure I am seeing it. Maybe I am just too impatient to see it also!

Removed a huge piece of concrete which was about 6/8 inches down right next to a drive way area. It was staying more brown or less green than the rest of the lawn so I took a chance and found it. Will be interesting to see how it responds. How deep down do you guys see things that affect your yard like construction debris? Added a little sand and used my hand aerator along that side of the drive also.





This a few weeks old but the brown area is to the left where the drive and sidewalk meet.



After the cut:


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

I mixed up some Kelp4less Extreme Blend (10 grams/1000) and FEature (2oz/1000). I split the concentrate and applied half with the hand can and half with a hose and sprayer just to see how the grass will respond. Best part of the day was getting about 15 minutes of rain for the first time in almost a month.


----------



## Redtwin

985arrowhead said:


> Then used the Honda rotary to bag it all up and then cut with the JD180C. I had just cute yesterday but had quite a lot more clippings in the bin than I expected but I am also out of regulation with PGR. I am off all week and wanted to see if she would spread more not being under regulation. I know with the PGR is supposed to spread horizontally more but I am just not sure I am seeing it. Maybe I am just too impatient to see it


Let us know if you see more spreading while unregulated. I was going to let mine rebound for the same reason but chickened out since I will be working out of town this week.


----------



## TNTurf

LBK_419 said:


> Cut the front and side with my cal trimmer with new front roller.. I think it looks better than when I cut with my new jd220b.
> Might have to sell the John Deere


My neighbor has grass like yours they like to cut with a mower that has a side discharge. They blow their grass and weeds right into my yard and I think they do it on purpose. I have to rake the grass back into their yard after they cut. Thankfully they only cut every other week or so. Its a lot but its not often. Your yard looks great!


----------



## ctrav

Quick cut on the front at 1" and finally got to cut the back but had to raise to 2" due to rain delay.


----------



## LBK_419

gsmornot said:


> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the front and side with my cal trimmer with new front roller.. I think it looks better than when I cut with my new jd220b.
> Might have to sell the John Deere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor has grass like yours they like to cut with a mower that has a side discharge. They blow their grass and weeds right into my yard and I think they do it on purpose. I have to rake the grass back into their yard after they cut. Thankfully they only cut every other week or so. Its a lot but its not often. Your yard looks great!
Click to expand...

@gsmornot thank you! And... I feel your pain...the neighbors on both side of me do the same thing. Stickers and crabgrass get blown on my yard. They only cut it about once every 2 weeks and it always seems to be right after I've cut and edged!


----------



## Opr8tr7

Spent half the day making a bare lawn just that much more bare, pulling crab grasses by hand, raking dirt and transferring plugs with the pro-plugger. Just another attempt to catch up to some of the awesome lawns I see posted, then spending the rest of my day just reading these posts with jealousy!


----------



## RDZed

Cut the Bermuda. Put down a gallon of Humic 12 and another quick blast of RGS in some trouble areas.

Watched my neighbors Dallisgrass lawn inch closer to seed...again... FU!!!


----------



## jakemauldin

Houston, we might have a problem! Well DFW at least


----------



## 985arrowhead

LBK_419 said:


> gsmornot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the front and side with my cal trimmer with new front roller.. I think it looks better than when I cut with my new jd220b.
> Might have to sell the John Deere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor has grass like yours they like to cut with a mower that has a side discharge. They blow their grass and weeds right into my yard and I think they do it on purpose. I have to rake the grass back into their yard after they cut. Thankfully they only cut every other week or so. Its a lot but its not often. Your yard looks great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @gsmornot thank you! And... I feel your pain...the neighbors on both side of me do the same thing. Stickers and crabgrass get blown on my yard. They only cut it about once every 2 weeks and it always seems to be right after I've cut and edged!
Click to expand...

Oh to well do I know this pain also!
Last time the neighbor grass guy and I were in a battle of the blowers! As he was blowing the neighbors yard debris onto my yard (WTF! You should be in my yard blowing your trash back into the yard you are cutting) I was blowing it right back at him and I walked along the entire edge of the property locked in step for step.

I think he got the message.


----------



## hefegrass

Sprayed celsius/certainty even though im only targeting one weed(i think its carolina geranium or some kind of small ground ivy idk) but another hit to the purple nutsedge cant hurt  . I also had an area of my yard that had a little crabgrass problem so I opened my fresh bottle of quinclorac and mixed up a gallon..sprayed the area. After going inside and doing some more research, it appears I may have goosegrass..not crabgrass. And quinclorac has no effect on goosegrass...guess I will give it a few days and see what happens.


----------



## TroyScherer

Not really lawn related but the one side of my house faces south and never gets direct sun; so it stays a little damp when we have rain etc. So usually once a year I go out and do a full pressure washing.


----------



## Don_Bass

LBK_419 said:


> Cut the front and side with my cal trimmer with new front roller.. I think it looks better than when I cut with my new jd220b.
> Might have to sell the John Deere


Awesome Lawn :thumbup:


----------



## HottyToddyMed

Sprayed some Certainty on the front yard to try and take out some nutsedge thats popping up in my thin bermuda. About to spray some Humic 12 and MicroGreen on the backyard now. Will my certainty be ok if its on the leaves for 12 hours before it rains?


----------



## hefegrass

i actually just looked this up myself and it says heavy rainfall or irrigation within 2 hours could reduce effectiveness..so youre good.


----------



## 985arrowhead

So I took the Sunjoe to the back yard but I lowered it from -5mm to -10mm for the back and did a 2 pass 90 degree power rake de-thatch of the back yard. About 1700 sqft total area as I subtracted the area for the trampoline. Pulled up a lot more grass than I could have imagined! I can't believe I had not done this before. Only aeration.....a couple of times in the 4 years we have been here. Anyway, then vacuumed up with the rotary. I guess it is time for new blades for the Honda. Cheaper than sharpening them and the Sunjoe with its 2 uses has paid for itself over a big box rental.



Yard cart almost full of thatch. I emptied the Honda bag 2 & 1/2 times.



Then I gave a full service edge, power scissor and mow to the front and back.First pic is east to west.
Then I took it with the sun at my back or west looking east. Stripes were showing best west to east any way and I have established domination over on that side.





I always forget about the little patch on my east side and what neighbors and what happens when you scalp biweekly with a rotary. Scalp marks😩





Been out of regulation from PGR for 6 days now per the greenskeeper app. Look at all these clippings!
I don't know how long I can wait to put it down again. It was hot out there today cutting!


----------



## Jacob_S

Mowed a day earlier than scheduled, we actually have rain forecasted the next 3 days.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

Fungicide put down in advance of rainy weather.


----------



## lvlikeyv

985arrowhead said:


> Then I gave a full service edge, power scissor and mow to the front and back.First pic is east to west.
> Then I took it with the sun at my back or west looking east. Stripes were showing best west to east any way and I have established domination over on that side.


What are you using for your power scissors?

Lawn looks great btw.


----------



## 985arrowhead

lvlikeyv said:


> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I gave a full service edge, power scissor and mow to the front and back.First pic is east to west.
> Then I took it with the sun at my back or west looking east. Stripes were showing best west to east any way and I have established domination over on that side.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you using for your power scissors?
> 
> Lawn looks great btw.
Click to expand...

The Idech Power Rotary scissors that everyone here has or is talking about.

My wife got for me them for Christmas and we ordered from Seago direct and saved 10% over going through R&R.

Thanks for the comments on the lawn!


----------



## Kicker

985arrowhead said:


> lvlikeyv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I gave a full service edge, power scissor and mow to the front and back.First pic is east to west.
> Then I took it with the sun at my back or west looking east. Stripes were showing best west to east any way and I have established domination over on that side.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you using for your power scissors?
> 
> Lawn looks great btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Idech Power Rotary scissors that everyone here has or is talking about.
> 
> My wife got for me them for Christmas and we ordered from Seago direct and saved 10% over going through R&R.
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the lawn!
Click to expand...

I think he was asking what's driving them.

Personally, I'm using an echo PAS226 (works great). I actually think echo might be one of the best choices. I've held stihl and E-go trimmers and they're super light weight compared to the Echo. The power rotary scissors are really heavy, in comparison to an normal string trimmer. The additional weight of the Echo adds a little more to counter balance the scissors.... at least in my opinion.


----------



## lvlikeyv

Kicker said:


> Personally, I'm using an echo PAS226 (works great). I actually think echo might be one of the best choices. I've held stihl and E-go trimmers and they're super light weight compared to the Echo. The power rotary scissors are really heavy, in comparison to an normal string trimmer. The additional weight of the Echo adds a little more to counter balance the scissors.... at least in my opinion.


Do you have the issue with the unit locking up with the trigger fully pressed?
There is a thread running around here somewhere with someone that stated that they have to half press the trigger or the unit will stop. 
A walk through of your setup and how you got yours working would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ctrav

Nothing...don't get me wrong there is always something that could be done. Makes the wife happy to see me take a break so now its just a man and his smoker with ribs going low and slow...


----------



## 985arrowhead

Kicker said:


> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lvlikeyv said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you using for your power scissors?
> 
> Lawn looks great btw.
> 
> 
> 
> The Idech Power Rotary scissors that everyone here has or is talking about.
> 
> My wife got for me them for Christmas and we ordered from Seago direct and saved 10% over going through R&R.
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the lawn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he was asking what's driving them.
> 
> Personally, I'm using an echo PAS226 (works great). I actually think echo might be one of the best choices. I've held stihl and E-go trimmers and they're super light weight compared to the Echo. The power rotary scissors are really heavy, in comparison to an normal string trimmer. The additional weight of the Echo adds a little more to counter balance the scissors.... at least in my opinion.
Click to expand...

🤭🤗😂

Echo PAS 225 head.
Had a little problem with them at first Kindl of sticking or getting started but now that they are "broken in" and I pushed so much grease in them they run fine.


----------



## Kicker

lvlikeyv said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm using an echo PAS226 (works great). I actually think echo might be one of the best choices. I've held stihl and E-go trimmers and they're super light weight compared to the Echo. The power rotary scissors are really heavy, in comparison to an normal string trimmer. The additional weight of the Echo adds a little more to counter balance the scissors.... at least in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the issue with the unit locking up with the trigger fully pressed?
> There is a thread running around here somewhere with someone that stated that they have to half press the trigger or the unit will stop.
> A walk through of your setup and how you got yours working would be greatly appreciated.
Click to expand...

No issues from 0 to full throttle. I followed the instructions on using the correct shim/adapter for my pas 225. Greased the head fully, squirt a little CLP on the blades after i use them (this helps them not to be AS sticky when first starting up.)


----------



## SWB

Fertilized an acre and a half, verticut an acre. I'll finish verticutting tomorrow.
I'm really envious of all you guys with the gorgeous lawns. Mine is coming in really late this year and looks like crap.


----------



## ctrav

SWB said:


> Fertilized an acre and a half, verticut an acre. I'll finish verticutting tomorrow.
> I'm really envious of all you guys with the gorgeous lawns. Mine is coming in really late this year and looks like crap.


Might be some nicer lawns out there but your space is awesome!!


----------



## SWB

ctrav said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fertilized an acre and a half, verticut an acre. I'll finish verticutting tomorrow.
> I'm really envious of all you guys with the gorgeous lawns. Mine is coming in really late this year and looks like crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be some nicer lawns out there but your space is awesome!!
Click to expand...

Thanks...my lawn didn't always look like this and it's always been a late bloomer...


----------



## quadmasta

Yesterday threw down some urea for spoon feeding, today mid-week mow. My yard's toward the fence (right) and I'm mowing way into my neighbor's yard to make the turf grow better since the better shape it's in the less runoff ends up in my yard. I'm making good progress. Everything to the left of the raggedy strip that lines up with the gutter I"m leaving alone.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Aerated two different ways, top dressed, removed OM.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Fertilizer with 36-0-0 and sprayed Celsius and Revolver on some weeds that I can't identify at this time.


----------



## anthonybilotta

Cut my front lawn today at 1.75 with my prototype front and rear rollers for my rotary to help prevent those pesky scalp marks from my wheels dipping in. The results speak for themself ! Going to build the final version sometime this weekend or next.


The whole lawn was mowed with the rollers, except for two stripes in the rightish middle for comparison.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Nothing! Torrential rains&#128532;


----------



## SWB

Finished verticutting the back in the rain today. I'm happy to have it done and anxious to see how much it will help my Bermuda.


----------



## falconsfan

Got a quick mow in before the monsoon starts in ATL.


----------



## ctrav

Cut front and backyard, edged and trimmed!


----------



## Jono59

Verticut the back using the SunJoe, scalped and threw down some Scott's Green Max before the rain hits for the next 5 days, been so long without rain the grass needs it. FYI I didn't verticut the top of the slope as we are having a garden bed installed along there next week!! Will be good to see what it looks like in a couple of weeks.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Spot sprayed a mix of Celsius, prosedge, MSM, and surfactant. I have a bunch of weeds that came up and I'm trying to knock them out.


----------



## 985arrowhead

ctrav said:


> Cut front and backyard, edged and trimmed!


You are looking great there! Still using the reel? HOC? Or back to rotary. Sorry if I missed it!


----------



## ctrav

985arrowhead said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut front and backyard, edged and trimmed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are looking great there! Still using the reel? HOC? Or back to rotary. Sorry if I missed it!
Click to expand...

Thanks... Back to rotary at 1" while the reel was being fixed. Going to scalp again soon and hope to use reel the rest of the year!


----------



## ctrav

Weather is warmer and winds low enough to spray Celsius so I got it done!


----------



## 985arrowhead

Quick mow in b/w the rain storms.




Not sure how it worked out but Wed. Prior to the rain starting it was forecasted to have several hours of clear weather and I tried to get an app of PGR down. Of course as soon as I finished it started to rain! Brief but enough to wet the ground so I am not sure how much I got out of it but certainly not the 2 hours to be "rain ready".



Backyard needs to fill back in from dethatch on Tuesday and the dog!


----------



## RDZed

Had to do an emergency "6 inches of rain over the next 5 days" mow while it was already pouring. No precise s---, went MACH 10 for 2 passes. Had to be done...


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

Little supplemental fertilization on the bermuda, in between rainy periods. Lawn is still under pgr inhibition for about next 12-14 days, I want to maximize its spreading and thickening in anticipation of a stern dethatching when it begins to break out.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

RDZed said:


> Had to do an emergency "6 inches of rain over the next 5 days" mow while it was already pouring. No precise s---, went MACH 10 for 2 passes. Had to be done...


Your lawn looks amazing!!


----------



## RDZed

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to do an emergency "6 inches of rain over the next 5 days" mow while it was already pouring. No precise s---, went MACH 10 for 2 passes. Had to be done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lawn looks amazing!!
Click to expand...

Thanks man, it's really appreciated.

She's not even in her full June glory yet, either. We haven't had a sustained 90 degree heat yet. Which is unusual here in central Va in June. Once we hit 90+ summah tyme heat, it goes from amazing to +12.


----------



## RDZed

I'm dealing with spring dollar spot still, ffs. You can see in the pic. That would have been filled in 10x over if the temps were where they need be at, at this point. The caveat being we're finally having a proper spring in the first time in 8 years.


----------



## RayTL

Nada, it rained today, but I have enjoyed watching it turn green again after weeks with no rain!


----------



## Durso81

Got a mow in between rain storms. My new neighbor is probably like who did I just move in next to. The other week she asked what I was spraying and how do I get my lawn so green, I said a allot of stuff. And this is humic, kelp and fulvic acids she looked at me like what Lol!


----------



## mha2345

Durso81 said:


> Got a mow in between rain storms. My new neighbor is probably like who did I just move in next to. The other week she asked what I was spraying and how do I get my lawn so green, I said a allot of stuff. And this is humic, kelp and fulvic acids she looked at me like what Lol!


How low is that and what mower? I need to get a reel mower but can't afford one of the gas powered ones yet


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Durso81 said:


> Got a mow in between rain storms. My new neighbor is probably like who did I just move in next to. The other week she asked what I was spraying and how do I get my lawn so green, I said a allot of stuff. And this is humic, kelp and fulvic acids she looked at me like what Lol!


I sprayed MicroGreene last night and my neighbor came over to ask how my back was doing. We talked for a few minutes and he asked what I was spraying. I explained about micros and Humic acid and the like. He thought for a minute and said "So is that to kill the weeds?"


----------



## gpbrown60

Jono59 said:


> Verticut the back using the SunJoe, scalped and threw down some Scott's Green Max before the rain hits for the next 5 days, been so long without rain the grass needs it. FYI I didn't verticut the top of the slope as we are having a garden bed installed along there next week!! Will be good to see what it looks like in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I think dethatching is one of those must do practices to make a bermuda lawn look impressive. You will see noticeable difference soon! :thumbup:


----------



## gpbrown60

SWB said:


> Finished verticutting the back in the rain today. I'm happy to have it done and anxious to see how much it will help my Bermuda.
> 
> I think you will see a noticeable difference in appearance and cut! Bermuda is a high maintenance grass and I have made dethatching an annual practice. :thumbup:


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

Anyone know where you can rent a true verticutter in the Atlanta area? Tool rental place near me has Bluebird/Billygoat flail type dethatchers only. I have Sunjoe. Don't want to rip up stolons all over the place.


----------



## Durso81

mha2345 said:


> Durso81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a mow in between rain storms. My new neighbor is probably like who did I just move in next to. The other week she asked what I was spraying and how do I get my lawn so green, I said a allot of stuff. And this is humic, kelp and fulvic acids she looked at me like what Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How low is that and what mower? I need to get a reel mower but can't afford one of the gas powered ones yet
Click to expand...

It's a earthwise 7 blade. It can go down to 1/2" I mow at 3/4"


----------



## Durso81

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> Anyone know where you can rent a true verticutter in the Atlanta area? Tool rental place near me has Bluebird/Billygoat flail type dethatchers only. I have Sunjoe. Don't want to rip up stolons all over the place.


I have not called to ask but sun belt tool rental dethatcher in the description says there is a optional verticut blade.

https://www.sunbeltrentals.com/equipment/detail/1160/0700011/dethatcher/


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

Thanks I'll have to call on them when this rain stops.


----------



## Durso81

Had to go out in the rain to push some of my plugs back in there holes the water is pooling and actually pushing the plugs out of there holes on some, they have only been in a week, week and half. So I'm sure not all have tacked down. And I have always had issues in this corner with pooling water.


----------



## Redtwin

I have not mowed all week due to out of town work. I was going to cut with the rotary but it was wet and threat of rain continues. I barely got it done with the greens mower. There's a little bit of scalping but overall it's looking better each day.


----------



## ctrav

Redtwin said:


> I have not mowed all week due to out of town work. I was going to cut with the rotary but it was wet and threat of rain continues. I barely got it done with the greens mower. There's a little bit of scalping but overall it's looking better each day.


Looks like the greens mower handles wet grass just fine. I was concerned with that... Your lawn is for sure coming along...


----------



## Redtwin

ctrav said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not mowed all week due to out of town work. I was going to cut with the rotary but it was wet and threat of rain continues. I barely got it done with the greens mower. There's a little bit of scalping but overall it's looking better each day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the greens mower handles wet grass just fine. I was concerned with that... Your lawn is for sure coming along...
Click to expand...

Being wet doesn't phase the greens mower. I don't like the clean up but I was way overdue for a cut even with the T-Nex regulation. I rinsed the mower off with the hose and then parked it in front of my shop fan to dry off. Last time I mowed wet I didn't park in front of the fan and I got a little rust on the reel.


----------



## Redtwin

ctrav said:


> Looks like the greens mower handles wet grass just fine. I was concerned with that... Your lawn is for sure coming along...


@ctrav Thanks!

By the way... the baby shampoo experiment pretty much got canceled by all the rain. According to the weather channel, we got about 5" of rain on Thursday. It was starting to improve even before the rains so I know it didn't hurt anything. Have you tried it yet on your soil?


----------



## anthonybilotta

Continued to work on my striping and my front and rear rollers for the rotary. Laying down some pgr tonight !


----------



## falconsfan

Watched 2 inches of beautiful rain fall on my parched yard! Already looks better.


----------



## ctrav

anthonybilotta said:


> Continued to work on my striping and my front and rear rollers for the rotary. Laying down some pgr tonight !


That close up shot is a money pic!


----------



## Spammage

anthonybilotta said:


> Continued to work on my striping and my front and rear rollers for the rotary. Laying down some pgr tonight !


@Brewdawg very nice images showing the color of Tiftuf. Looks great @anthonybilotta!


----------



## Austinite

- Aerated
- Sprayed Tournament Ready PLUS
- Mirimichi Green
- Green TRX


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mixed some MSMA in a trigger sprayer. Sprayed dallisgrass in my backyard which is about 90% Bermuda.


----------



## SWB

gpbrown60 said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished verticutting the back in the rain today. I'm happy to have it done and anxious to see how much it will help my Bermuda.
> 
> I think you will see a noticeable difference in appearance and cut! Bermuda is a high maintenance grass and I have made dethatching an annual practice. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I started that lawn from scratch about 10 years ago. I was absolutely gorgeous cut at 3" up until a couple years ago when I think the original bermuda that was planted when we bought the house started to creep back in and now has pretty much overtaken what I planted. I haven't decided just yet what I'm going to do as the invasive bermuda won't grow any higher than an inch or so....too low to cut with a rotary.
Click to expand...


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Full service mow (wife), edge, weed eat, and blow (me all the rest). My small strip between the driveway and neighbors yard is starting to fill in and look nice.


----------



## RDZed

CenlaLowell said:


> Mixed some MSMA in a trigger sprayer. Sprayed dallisgrass in my backyard which is about 90% Bermuda.


Nice.


----------



## Jacob_S

Impromptu double cut on back as I smoke some ribs.


----------



## RDZed

Jacob_S said:


> Impromptu double cut on back as I smoke some ribs.


Awesome! Just threw a 10# butt on the grill. 8 hours later Kalua Pig.

Rainy day goals.


----------



## Jacob_S

RDZed said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impromptu double cut on back as I smoke some ribs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Just threw a 10# butt on the grill. 8 hours later Kalua Pig.
> 
> Rainy day goals.
Click to expand...

Our rain was Thursday we got 5.86" between wed evening and Friday afternoon.


----------



## cnet24

@Jacob_S I can see your dog is enjoying the new cut!


----------



## 985arrowhead

Mowed a triple wide diagonal on the front and then single wide in the back.

Put down some Azoxy granular I had in the garage. The rain this last part of the week really gummed up my apps.

Back did not recover as nice as the front from the dethatch.

Also added 3 sprinkler heads to a zone! Made a huge mess with all the mud but the celebration on that side seems to fill in nicely so hopefully it will be back quickly. Also ran some low voltage cable to add some lighting to the back courtyard and patio in the future along with a piece of pipe because I would like to take the faucet timer for the drip irrigation and add another zone for the Rachio.


----------



## RDZed

Jacob_S said:


> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impromptu double cut on back as I smoke some ribs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Just threw a 10# butt on the grill. 8 hours later Kalua Pig.
> 
> Rainy day goals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our rain was Thursday we got 5.86" between wed evening and Friday afternoon.
Click to expand...

Ouch. Yeah, we've picked up about 3" in the past 2.5 days and are expecting 3-5 more by Tuesday. This low isn't in any rush to leave, unfortunately.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

cnet24 said:


> @Jacob_S I can see your dog is enjoying the new cut!


I was hoping someone else caught that. :lol:


----------



## RDZed

TN Hawkeye said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Jacob_S I can see your dog is enjoying the new cut!
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping someone else caught that. :lol:
Click to expand...

Hahaha! I didn't notice that.

Old man + Phone screen = blind.

We've had this huge a$$ Female red fox roaming around our property since January leaving her equally large scat on my lawn. She's in heat again and the barking all night sounds like Lucifer himself is coming for me. Lol


----------



## Jacob_S

&#129315;&#129315;&#129315; yea everyone has been pointing that out on Instagram and bookface too. She's actually just peeing, but nonetheless I didnt even notice when taking the pic.


----------



## ctrav

Gotta love Texas weather...
I had been maintaining my front lawn at 1" with rotary but I went out at 9:30am and used the reel mower at 3/4". I cut once east-west then cut again north-south. All good so far so I take a break and go to get gas so I could come back and cut at 1/2". No, no, no as a storms blows in while I was out. Weather warnings all on the radio saying we may have wind up to 70 mph and hail! I get back home and the sky is black and pouring rain with my trees whipping in the wind. Now its sunny again and Im debating making the second cut at 1/2"??? Honestly the lawn looks great with no scalping at all.

Since I have lots of green the question is do I need to go down to 1/2" and then go back and maintain at 3/4"???








Suggestions please as I have about 2 hours to decide...Thanks all!!


----------



## ctrav

Ok I dropped the reel down to just under or close to 1/2" using my homemade HOC bar. First I now think its much better to have a digital more accurate HOC gauge!!! So I did a trial run on a strip of grass away from the main lawn and I went from green to BROWN real quick! Now Im a little nervous to do the rest without a HOC gauge (real one) and maybe I should let the ground dry out just a bit...


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> Gotta love Texas weather...
> I had been maintaining my front lawn at 1" with rotary but I went out at 9:30am and used the reel mower at 3/4". I cut once east-west then cut again north-south. All good so far so I take a break and go to get gas so I could come back and cut at 1/2". No, no, no as a storms blows in while I was out. Weather warnings all on the radio saying we may have wind up to 70 mph and hail! I get back home and the sky is black and pouring rain with my trees whipping in the wind. Now its sunny again and Im debating making the second cut at 1/2"??? Honestly the lawn looks great with no scalping at all.
> 
> Since I have lots of green the question is do I need to go down to 1/2" and then go back and maintain at 3/4"???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions please as I have about 2 hours to decide...Thanks all!!


What did you decide? I would take it down and let it grow back up to this height. Even though it looks good now it is still slightly scalped. Taking it down will allow the green to fill in the difference between 1/2" and 3/4". It will look so much better.


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love Texas weather...
> I had been maintaining my front lawn at 1" with rotary but I went out at 9:30am and used the reel mower at 3/4". I cut once east-west then cut again north-south. All good so far so I take a break and go to get gas so I could come back and cut at 1/2". No, no, no as a storms blows in while I was out. Weather warnings all on the radio saying we may have wind up to 70 mph and hail! I get back home and the sky is black and pouring rain with my trees whipping in the wind. Now its sunny again and Im debating making the second cut at 1/2"??? Honestly the lawn looks great with no scalping at all.
> 
> Since I have lots of green the question is do I need to go down to 1/2" and then go back and maintain at 3/4"???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions please as I have about 2 hours to decide...Thanks all!!
> 
> 
> 
> What did you decide? I would take it down and let it grow back up to this height. Even though it looks good now it is still slightly scalped. Taking it down will allow the green to fill in the difference between 1/2" and 3/4". It will look so much better.
Click to expand...

Thanks...look at my post just before yours...Im a little nervous here but at the end of the day its grass and Bermuda grass at that it will be fine!


----------



## Austinite

Mowed and filled in some divots.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Spread Scotts Disease EX and watered it in with Ironite 7-0-1 with 1% Iron. I'm sure not the best way to get Iron but my FEature should arrive this week. I let the Ironite sit for a couple hours then washed it off with Air-8. Also transplanted a hydrangea.


----------



## ctrav

4/16" cut


7/16" cut


----------



## SwBermuda

bought a used friskers 18" reel mower on the military base here in EP. Did a 1.5" cut. Still have crazy seed heads! Will have to go lower here in the next couple of days.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, and watered. Hopefully my lawn will bounce back from my mistake.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

After 30 days of no rain in SC we finally get hit 3 days straight and what a difference it's made already.

I mowed today and removed the pavers around my tree and created a natural edge.


----------



## ctrav

MeanDean said:


> After 30 days of no rain in SC we finally get hit 3 days straight and what a difference it's made already.
> 
> I mowed today and removed the pavers around my tree and created a natural edge.


Excellent job on the natural edge! Did you use one of those half moon looking tools?


----------



## Redtwin

ctrav said:


> Ok I dropped the reel down to just under or close to 1/2" using my homemade HOC bar. First I now think its much better to have a digital more accurate HOC gauge!!! So I did a trial run on a strip of grass away from the main lawn and I went from green to BROWN real quick! Now Im a little nervous to do the rest without a HOC gauge (real one) and maybe I should let the ground dry out just a bit...


That's gonna look awesome in a few weeks. I would do it all like that. Does it really matter that you are using a homemade HOC gauge? My gauge is homemade and probably not accurate but as long as both sides are the same who cares if it is 1/2", .53", or 15/32"? For me the gauge is only to make sure I have the HOC even across the reel and to give a WAG on the actual HOC. Keep it up; it'll look incredible by the 4th.


----------



## RayTL

Watched my Bermuda grow ever taller whilst I wait for tomorrow when I can pick up me mower.


----------



## Cory

Applied T-nex, Propiconazole, and mowed


----------



## Keepin It Reel

ctrav said:


> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 30 days of no rain in SC we finally get hit 3 days straight and what a difference it's made already.
> 
> I mowed today and removed the pavers around my tree and created a natural edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent job on the natural edge! Did you use one of those half moon looking tools?
Click to expand...

Thanks man. I actually did it with a small spade, hand shovel, and some grass shears.


----------



## Don_Bass

Cory said:


> Applied T-nex, Propiconazole, and mowed


Talk About Goals!! :mrgreen:


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Cory said:


> Applied T-nex, Propiconazole, and mowed


Perfect.


----------



## WDE46

Gave in and raised HOC to 2" on my rotary. The front is just too bumpy for 1". I couldn't find a route that would not scalp a decent number of spots. Given the 3" of rain on saturday and the fert a week ago, the front lawn looks the best it has since I moved in last September. It's a nice deep green with very few weak spots. It's almost there!


----------



## N LA Hacker

The sunjoe surprised the heck out of me.


----------



## TonyC

A lunch Edge & Mow :bandit:


----------



## Jacob_S

TonyC said:


> A lunch Edge & Mow :bandit:


wow that looks good, are you turning your entire lawn into a putting green?


----------



## Vabulldog88

First Day of Owning June 2018


Now


First Day of Owning June 2018


Now



Mow last night and applied T-Nex (Round 2)


----------



## TonyC

Jacob_S said:


> TonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lunch Edge & Mow :bandit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow that looks good, are you turning your entire lawn into a putting green?
Click to expand...

As @Brackin4au pointed out, it's more of a fairway. 

The neighbors seem to like the contrasting heights. I think it adds a little character. Soon I'll add a flagstick, that's sure to get a few comments.


----------



## Jacob_S

@TonyC HAHAHA fair(way) enough, I do like the contrasting heights though, gives me ideas for the area in my front yard around the light pole ad stupid utility boxes.


----------



## Brackin4au

That's so awesome @TonyC Love it. The second pic definitely looks like a green. But the sheer size of the whole area including the top picture is what makes me think of a fairway haha. What are the different heights you have? Do you use different mowers, or just adjust the one mower for each?


----------



## Brackin4au

N LA Hacker said:


> The sunjoe surprised the heck out of me.


Yeah mine surprised me big time. Lot of power and efficiency for such a cheap and light machine. Now if they would just make a 30" one haha


----------



## RDZed

Pulled 14 fairy d---s...


Yes, "In a Row!?!?"

(Props to anyone that gets that.)


----------



## TonyC

Brackin4au said:


> That's so awesome @TonyC Love it. The second pic definitely looks like a green. But the sheer size of the whole area including the top picture is what makes me think of a fairway haha. What are the different heights you have? Do you use different mowers, or just adjust the one mower for each?


Today I used two mowers, but in all I have 4 mowers (+ 1 rebuild underway & +1 salvage JAKE) [thinking, I really need to sell a couple of these], For the higher HOC, I used the Honda rotary on the second lowest setting. I'll guess that's coming in about 1 1/2". The main yard is being reel mowed with the JAKE at 5/8".

A few things are in play with the longer outer cut. The transport axles hit the top row of my retaining blocks, so I can get no closer than about 6 inches along that run. I have two areas that are slightly more shaded than the rest of the yard, so I'm trying to keep more leaf on those areas to see if it helps with growth. Lastly, the large knoll along the drive tends to get cut a little too short with the 5/8" height. It would probably be ok now that we're in high season, but I like the look and that is one of the areas that stands out and shows off the two HOCs the best.

Enjoying it, and having fun!


----------



## ctrav

Mowed the back 40 with the rider at 2" and used the push mower around the house and pool area at 1 3/4". No trimming necessary except for parts of the fence line but I will get that tomorrow morning and string trim around the trees and vegetable planters. It was an easy day!


----------



## SwBermuda

I learned today that if I want to get my Common Bermuda under 1.5" I need to buy a powered reel mower  instead of my fiskers push reel


----------



## Brackin4au

TonyC said:


> Brackin4au said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's so awesome @TonyC Love it. The second pic definitely looks like a green. But the sheer size of the whole area including the top picture is what makes me think of a fairway haha. What are the different heights you have? Do you use different mowers, or just adjust the one mower for each?
> 
> 
> 
> Today I used two mowers, but in all I have 4 mowers (+ 1 rebuild underway & +1 salvage JAKE) [thinking, I really need to sell a couple of these], For the higher HOC, I used the Honda rotary on the second lowest setting. I'll guess that's coming in about 1 1/2". The main yard is being reel mowed with the JAKE at 5/8".
> 
> A few things are in play with the longer outer cut. The transport axles hit the top row of my retaining blocks, so I can get no closer than about 6 inches along that run. I have two areas that are slightly more shaded than the rest of the yard, so I'm trying to keep more leaf on those areas to see if it helps with growth. Lastly, the large knoll along the drive tends to get cut a little too short with the 5/8" height. It would probably be ok now that we're in high season, but I like the look and that is one of the areas that stands out and shows off the two HOCs the best.
> 
> Enjoying it, and having fun!
Click to expand...

Complex... I like it 👍


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Edged, mowed and put down 50lbs of 46-0-0. Also pulled this bastard out of the front lawn. Thanks general contractor!


----------



## ctrav

Philly_Gunner said:


> Edged, mowed and put down 50lbs of 46-0-0. Also pulled this bastard out of the front lawn. Thanks general contractor!


Love the mower!


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

I got a quick mow in at 2.5 inches before the rain returns tomorrow. I need to scalp so I can get back to cutting at 2 inches but it looked so good today. I just couldn't bring myself to scalp it yet.

Yeah I know it's not the most amazing yard but it has come a long way.


----------



## ctrav

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> I got a quick mow in at 2.5 inches before the rain returns tomorrow. I need to scalp so I can get back to cutting at 2 inches but it looked so good today. I just couldn't bring myself to scalp it yet.
> 
> Yeah I know it's not the most amazing yard but it has come a long way.


Looks good to me!


----------



## Philly_Gunner

ctrav said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edged, mowed and put down 50lbs of 46-0-0. Also pulled this bastard out of the front lawn. Thanks general contractor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the mower!
Click to expand...

Thanks!! So far it's been awesome. 7 year warranty too. 💪🏻


----------



## ctrav

Philly_Gunner said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edged, mowed and put down 50lbs of 46-0-0. Also pulled this bastard out of the front lawn. Thanks general contractor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the mower!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! So far it's been awesome. 7 year warranty too. 💪🏻
Click to expand...

The LED lights up front set it off! Does it come in Dallas Cowboy blue with silver stripes?


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> I got a quick mow in at 2.5 inches before the rain returns tomorrow. I need to scalp so I can get back to cutting at 2 inches but it looked so good today. I just couldn't bring myself to scalp it yet.
> 
> Yeah I know it's not the most amazing yard but it has come a long way.


Are you kidding? Start a YouTube channel and call it the most beautiful Bermuda lawn with a thick wife. Charge 180% for what you use. You'll have so many subscribers.


----------



## RayTL

Mowed some sweet stripes with my newly sharpened mower! Always amazing how much better my Tru Cut mows after a visit to the guys at Peachtree Mowers. You'll also notice some stripes my little guy made while he was mowing with his power wheels.

The pictures do not do the green color justice, the Ironite is working well. :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a quick mow in at 2.5 inches before the rain returns tomorrow. I need to scalp so I can get back to cutting at 2 inches but it looked so good today. I just couldn't bring myself to scalp it yet.
> 
> Yeah I know it's not the most amazing yard but it has come a long way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? Start a YouTube channel and call it the most beautiful Bermuda lawn with a thick wife. Charge 180% for what you use. You'll have so many subscribers.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Philly_Gunner

ctrav said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the mower!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! So far it's been awesome. 7 year warranty too. 💪🏻
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The LED lights up front set it off! Does it come in Dallas Cowboy blue with silver stripes?
Click to expand...

Maybe, but I'm not sure if that one would run...😏


----------



## J_nick

The lawn turned 2 years old today so I gave it a birthday mow at .350"







Don't judge me on lack of landscaping, I just like to mow.


----------



## ctrav

Philly_Gunner said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! So far it's been awesome. 7 year warranty too. 💪🏻
> 
> 
> 
> The LED lights up front set it off! Does it come in Dallas Cowboy blue with silver stripes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, but I'm not sure if that one would run...😏
Click to expand...

Probably not


----------



## ctrav

J_nick said:


> The lawn turned 2 years old today so I gave it a birthday mow at .350"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't judge me on lack of landscaping, I just like to mow.


Happy birthday to the lawn... You cut the whole acre with a reel? How the heck did you get it all so level??? Awesome sir!!


----------



## RDZed

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> I got a quick mow in at 2.5 inches before the rain returns tomorrow. I need to scalp so I can get back to cutting at 2 inches but it looked so good today. I just couldn't bring myself to scalp it yet.
> 
> Yeah I know it's not the most amazing yard but it has come a long way.


Nice man. I love my Bermuda at 1.50 to 2". Not many around here would agree but I think it likes it that height also.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

J_nick said:


> The lawn turned 2 years old today so I gave it a birthday mow at .350"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't judge me on lack of landscaping, I just like to mow.


Looks damn good!


----------



## ctrav

The girls and I were out front when the little one asked "paw paw can I walk on the grass" and I said of course you can. So they started running around and the older one says "paw paw I love the way the grass feels on my feet". This is one of the reasons I do what I do and feel so blessed!


----------



## J_nick

ctrav said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lawn turned 2 years old today so I gave it a birthday mow at .350"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't judge me on lack of landscaping, I just like to mow.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to the lawn... You cut the whole acre with a reel? How the heck did you get it all so level??? Awesome sir!!
Click to expand...

I only reel mow around 10k and rotary mow the rest. I did a full renovation on the 10k around the house, the link to it is in my signature. It's not so much level as there are undulations but it is smoooooooth.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> The girls and I were out front when the little one asked "paw paw can I walk on the grass" and I said of course you can. So they started running around and the older one says "paw paw I love the way the grass feels on my feet". This is one of the reasons I do what I do and feel so blessed!


Enjoy it until one of them says Paw Paw are you sure this is cut at 1/2"? It feels more like 4/16." At that point it's time for them to spend more time in the pool.


----------



## Gopwh2020

Got in a quick trim in between rainy days. We saw the sun today for the first time in a week.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

ctrav said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a quick mow in at 2.5 inches before the rain returns tomorrow. I need to scalp so I can get back to cutting at 2 inches but it looked so good today. I just couldn't bring myself to scalp it yet.
> 
> Yeah I know it's not the most amazing yard but it has come a long way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good to me!
Click to expand...

Thanks!! This is only my second season with this lawn so I have really been working hard on it.


TN Hawkeye said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a quick mow in at 2.5 inches before the rain returns tomorrow. I need to scalp so I can get back to cutting at 2 inches but it looked so good today. I just couldn't bring myself to scalp it yet.
> 
> Yeah I know it's not the most amazing yard but it has come a long way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? Start a YouTube channel and call it the most beautiful Bermuda lawn with a thick wife. Charge 180% for what you use. You'll have so many subscribers.
Click to expand...

That is hilarious!!


RDZed said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a quick mow in at 2.5 inches before the rain returns tomorrow. I need to scalp so I can get back to cutting at 2 inches but it looked so good today. I just couldn't bring myself to scalp it yet.
> 
> Yeah I know it's not the most amazing yard but it has come a long way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice man. I love my Bermuda at 1.50 to 2". Not many around here would agree but I think it likes it that height also.
Click to expand...

Completely agree with you!! I


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

After applying Urea yesterday I forgot to run the sprinklers... so that's what's happening now.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Gopwh2020 said:


> Got in a quick trim in between rainy days. We saw the sun today for the first time in a week.


Is this a rotary cut? Looks very nice and the color is awesome.


----------



## joerob2211

Mowed
Applied PGR & FEature
Most importantly I just put the ribs on


----------



## lvlikeyv

joerob2211 said:


> Mowed
> Applied PGR & FEature
> Most importantly I just put the ribs on


My brother-in-law just bought the same model grill and has been cooking on it non-stop.

I've been reaping the benefits.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

Lightly dethatched Mt. Zeon (one pass only w thatching rake, and only the Zeon) Mowed all the zoysia. Wondering if I really should have waited for it to be out from under the influence of Podium before dethatching. I know it needs it, but maybe another week to 10 days delay would be safer,


----------



## TheTurfTamer

:thumbup:

I am working on 2 heights of cut and patterns. Current HOC .162 Low .350 high.


----------



## Tmank87

That looks fake. Incredible.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

@TheTurfTamer dilly dilly!


----------



## 985arrowhead

Mowed, scissored and blew the lawn. Trimmed some shrubs and sprayed some neem on my azaleas.

I can't take anymore photos of the back as the dog urine spots are out of control. Never been this bad over the last 3 years. Wondering if the HOC is affecting it. This is my lowest year.


----------



## Jacob_S

Mid week mow and compare regulated turf to neighboring non regulated.


----------



## reidgarner

Stared at it longingly from 250 miles away 😢


----------



## TN Hawkeye

TheTurfTamer said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I am working on 2 heights of cut and patterns. Current HOC .162 Low .350 high.


You do realize that you are directly responsible for the increase in TLF members filling prescriptions for Zoloft and Celexa right?


----------



## Austinite

TheTurfTamer said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I am working on 2 heights of cut and patterns. Current HOC .162 Low .350 high.


Omg. Wow!


----------



## Lawn_newbie

Jacob_S said:


> Impromptu double cut on back as I smoke some ribs.


I think you got photobombed by your dog.


----------



## LBK_419

Mowed Monday and got tired of the uneven cut lines between my stripes:





So I did this today:



Not sure how to make it stop doing that so I did a reset scalp??


----------



## social port

@TheTurfTamer taking it to the next level again!! Man, that is extraordinary in an already-extraordinary forum.


----------



## ctrav

LBK_419 said:


> Mowed Monday and got tired of the uneven cut lines between my stripes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I did this today:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how to make it stop doing that so I did a reset scalp??


A thing of beauty is on the way...


----------



## 985arrowhead

Spot leveled a few areas with more sand.

Wife will be thrilled!


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Mowed.


----------



## robertmehrer

TheTurfTamer said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I am working on 2 heights of cut and patterns. Current HOC .162 Low .350 high.


and now im torching my yard lol


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, edged, and trimmed.


----------



## Gopwh2020

Philly_Gunner said:



> Gopwh2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got in a quick trim in between rainy days. We saw the sun today for the first time in a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a rotary cut? Looks very nice and the color is awesome.
Click to expand...

Yes. Just a rotary cut. Thanks. I love the TifTuf color as well.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Anyone have an idea of what's happening here?


----------



## jdpber

FINALLY the shakes and night terrors are over, the new motor is on, belt, chains, everything adjusted. After waiting 12 days for random parts and such to arrive I am FINALLY back up and mowing. 3.5hp was replaced with a 6.5hp OHV. So much quieter, more power, and she sips fuel!

After 12 days this is the pre cut. Can you tell I use PGR! Thank lawd for PGR my savior. 
#mclanereelmower #mclane


----------



## MoeBermuda

Got in a quick double cut. Wishing we could get some more rain...


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

Quick mow and edge


----------



## kaptain_zero

4th mow of the year and it's the middle of June! Lawn came back from winter with a vengeance, but it's getting ready to go semi-dormant during the summer heat already!

Oh well... at least the weeds are green!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Scalped the front down to about 1.25". Going out to hit it with some fertilizer and rgs. Rain is moving in Monday morning so hopefully this will kick start it to recover.


----------



## ctrav

Broke out the lawn scissors and string trimmer to do a full manicure on the front and back. Cut the back 40 at 1.5" and 2". Hot out but the workout feels good!


----------



## OD on Grass

Finally starting the chipping green


----------



## Redtwin

OD on Grass said:


> Finally starting the chipping green


Which type of Bermuda did you go with?


----------



## OD on Grass

Tifway 419. That's what I could find. What I really wanted was 5 hours away in Memphis &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Redtwin

OD on Grass said:


> Tifway 419. That's what I could find. What I really wanted was 5 hours away in Memphis 🤦‍♂️


Oh yeah... that's a long way to go for grass. The 419 will do OK. I think there are a couple of members on here that have 419 greens in their yards.


----------



## OD on Grass

Redtwin said:


> I think there are a couple of members on here that have 419 greens in their yards.


There are indeed. I don't need it to be PGA quality. Just want it to look the part... mostly :lol:


----------



## OD on Grass

By the way... all of the weeds that you see are nutsedge. Sprayed a few days before and can see that it is slowly dying.


----------



## Jacob_S

Just got my father's day mow in, trim in a bit. While I was mowing I thought to myself most "normal" dads probably did this yesterday. The way I see it, this dad enjoys the mow so doing it on Father's Day doesn't bother me.


----------



## testwerke

OD on Grass said:


> Tifway 419. That's what I could find. What I really wanted was 5 hours away in Memphis 🤦‍♂️


Just see if the Razorbacks have some extra space on the refrigerated truck!


----------



## OD on Grass

testwerke said:


> Just see if the Razorbacks have some extra space on the refrigerated truck!


If only!


----------



## Jimefam

First time this year using the reel mower on the front. Scalped it down to .5" after cutting it to 1" with the rotary all this year. Probably going to put down some 34-0-0 tonight and put the sprinklers on for a bit. Seeing it cut this low and how many uneven spots i have made me realize i need to level the lawn again asap so planning on doing it in a week or two.


----------



## Cjames1603

Let my son start doing a few runs with the reel on Father's Day. Not too shabby


----------



## JRS 9572

I de-thatched back in the early spring. Felt like from the debris that floated during the recent rains that I should do it again. I took all the pics. But I also traded off turns with my son running the power rake we rented. We went two different directions (like as if we were mowing.) Once we finished a direction we blew the debris to the street (I rented a walk behind blower.)

After we were done I "threw 'er down!" Milorganite.

Also discovered that after 1 hour of one zone running....I had only a 1/4 of an inch in the rain gauges I had at stuck in the ground around where the zone was watering. :evil: 
 
"Now I've got that going for me. Which is kinda nice." Bill Murray Caddy Shack
Before we got started




2nd Pass in opposite direction



Clean up. Man that blower at ground level, blowing through the rows you've made in the turf, gets the debris out of the lawn.



Work complete. Like I saw one time on a video. "You have to beat it up in order for it to look great."


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed propiconazle/prostar this morning
Water it in before 10.00am
Mowed, trimmed, and edged by 3.00pm


----------



## Bmossin

Aerated and Leveled...


----------



## ctrav

Bmossin said:


> Aerated and Leveled...


Way to go!! You will be looking nice in 2-3 weeks... :thumbup:

Who did you end up getting sand from?


----------



## Bmossin

Way to go!! You will be looking nice in 2-3 weeks... :thumbup:

Who did you end up getting sand from?
[/quote]

Ended up going with Lowery Sand and Gravel....check out my journal...more pics and a bit more flavor


----------



## voteforfilthy89

I'm away from my lawn this week and its killing me! I scalped my common Bermuda on Wednesday had rain on Thursday, PGR on Friday morning and took off on vacation for a week. I'm excited to see what I come home to but I'm expecting the worst.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Quick mow and then it rained. A wet charity mow!


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Mowed and edged. Should have weed eated too but didn't have it in me. Also, put done some N on a 35 square foot area that will be sanded tomorrow.


----------



## RDZed

Wanted to cut and edge but the drizzle and wind had been going for an hour so I put down 48 oz of RGS over 8k. Might hit it with Humic 12 also.

Looks good, even with a little fluff.

Wait, or is that what my wife just said to me?


----------



## Topcat

Sprayed FAS and insecticide yesterday. Watered it in this morning and cut at 1" this evening.


----------



## driver_7

Just admired the domination line from afar today. No mowing after the 2.5" of rain we've had.


----------



## RayTL

Put down some nice stripes this morning ...


----------



## SWB

Started my renovation over the last two days. Used my backpack for the property that bordered my neighbors fields and then blanket sprayed gly on the remainder.


----------



## RDZed

SWB said:


> Started my renovation over the last two days. Used my backpack for the property that bordered my neighbors fields and then blanket sprayed gly on the remainder.


Holy shit! Why? It looks good man.

You moving over to a different cultivar?


----------



## SWB

Thanks but the pic is misleading. The original Bermuda I seeded has been taken over by an undesirable Bermuda that was down when we bought the property. It was absolutely gorgeous for several years.
I'm re-seeding with Yukon.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

RDZed said:


> Wanted to cut and edge but the drizzle and wind had been going for an hour so I put down 48 oz of RGS over 8k. Might hit it with Humic 12 also.
> 
> Looks good, even with a little fluff.
> 
> Wait, or is that what my wife just said to me?


It all depends if she makes eye contact with you or she keeps watching Thor while she says it.


----------



## RDZed

TN Hawkeye said:


> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to cut and edge but the drizzle and wind had been going for an hour so I put down 48 oz of RGS over 8k. Might hit it with Humic 12 also.
> 
> Looks good, even with a little fluff.
> 
> Wait, or is that what my wife just said to me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends if she makes eye contact with you or she keeps watching Thor while she says it.
Click to expand...

Haha! :lol:

28 years later and I've only put on 20 lbs since we been together. Met when I was 18 (her 23). Shes bumped out a human and gained a few lbs, I've done nothing in 28 years and gained 20 lbs. Haha.

Chick logic.


----------



## falconsfan

Sprayed T-Nex, FEature and Pro Patch. My first ever app of T-Nex, now if I can just figure out how to use Green Keeper.


----------



## SwBermuda

Well I fixed a buddies rotary mower (pics included) and went ahead and mowed mine at the rotary lowest setting. My Facebook purchased Mclane is getting a look over at the local small engine shop before I scalp the living daylights out of my lawn . It's green....for now


----------



## ctrav

Finally got the reel running good and cut the front at 3/4". Damn that felt good!


----------



## Redtwin

Looking good @ctrav !


----------



## SGrabs33

falconsfan said:


> Sprayed T-Nex, FEature and Pro Patch. My first ever app of T-Nex, now if I can just figure out how to use Green Keeper.


Yeah, it's not the most user friendly.

Set up lawn
Set up products
Then set up application

I think that was it.


----------



## The_iHenry

Applied some celsius .057 grams/1,000 square feet.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Applied PGR on the whole lawn. Applied 0.5 pounds N per 1k on the whole lawn. Sanded 35 square feet between the sidewalk and street at the edge of the driveway where people can't seem to stay on the driveway.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Verticut the front and back with the Sunjoe. Used the rotary to pick things up.

Put down 1# N per 1k of CarbonX in the front and back. I have been using a higher HOC and less inputs on the sides where I have a lot of shade.

Got a bit of bad news from my sod supplier! All of their celebration is allocated for a "sports field and won't be available till probably Sept. This has been my "side yard" project.

I also started trying to level the one side of my front yard. The builder and all his equipment when they built the house next door compacted and destroyed the edge of my lawn and it is about 4-6 inches lower than the center of my lawn.

I am gonna use a compost sand mixture to level and stop cutting the last 2 feet of my yard on that side so the material has some canopy to settle into. I also put a few fresh pieces of 419 down to help stop any run off.

And last but not least I located my sewer clean out and raised it back to grade. I was very happy with the root system their and as an indication of my front yard soil profile and overall health. The root system was so dense I had to jump on the shovel to get it through the grass! Hence the verticut.

Ignore that "core aerator! POS, stopped pulling plugs after the first few uses. Now I use it to locate objects in the yard.


----------



## Redtwin

Lawn mower lessons for my son. He has to prove himself with the rotary before I put him on the GM1000(aka The Spooked Mule).

I should have done it a couple of years ago but I enjoy the mow too much.


----------



## ctrav

Redtwin said:


> Lawn mower lessons for my son. He has to prove himself with the rotary before I put him on the GM1000(aka The Spooked Mule).
> 
> I should have done it a couple of years ago but I enjoy the mow too much.


Awesome life lesson. Some will love it others will hate it but in the end the day will come they will appreciate the knowledge!


----------



## LBK_419

First cut since scalping the yard down to .2 inches exactly 1 week ago. Thankfully she recovered well...


----------



## ctrav

LBK_419 said:


> First cut since scalping the yard down to .2 inches exactly 1 week ago. Thankfully she recovered well...


I would say that's a most excellent recovery!


----------



## RayTL

Enjoyed the Mow today, can't believe how much the grass had grown since Sunday. Rain and N, go figure.


----------



## jayhawk

@985arrowhead

That green aerator...is a steaming pile. Ive tried greasing, oil, lub....have to drill out dirt.

I've just resorted to a auger bit....but that gets old quick


----------



## Redtwin

ctrav said:


> Awesome life lesson. Some will love it others will hate it but in the end the day will come they will appreciate the knowledge!


Wow! I posted that on my phone and just saw the full-size photo on my computer. The weeds look awful in that pic because they are turning yellow from Nutsedge and Celcius spot treatment this past weekend. I'm really crossing my fingers that Sedgehammer will take out this green kyllinga that has taken over patches in my lawn. If it doesn't work, my next step will include Glyphosate.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

I squeezed in a Trim, Blow and Double cut this evening. The grass was still a little damp and overgrown so I double cut. I can't believe how much it grew since I cut it in Sunday.

This how much it has grown since Sunday.


After the double cut





HOC is a little higher than I want it to be but I am feeling pretty proud right now. GREAT feeling when see your hard work paying off!!!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Redtwin said:


> Lawn mower lessons for my son. He has to prove himself with the rotary before I put him on the GM1000(aka The Spooked Mule).
> 
> I should have done it a couple of years ago but I enjoy the mow too much.


I know exactly what you mean. I'm glad my son mowed while I was recovering but at the same time I really missed it. Even though I know he needs to learn to how to appreciate hard work and the rewards from it, I really enjoy hard work and appreciating the rewards from it.


----------



## Redtwin

@ThickLawnThickWife

That looks well... uh... thick. Awesome yard!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> I squeezed in a Trim, Blow and Double cut this evening. The grass was still a little damp and overgrown so I double cut. I can't believe how much it grew since I cut it in Sunday.
> 
> This how much it has grown since Sunday.
> 
> 
> After the double cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOC is a little higher than I want it to be but I am feeling pretty proud right now. GREAT feeling when see your hard work paying off!!!


That is looking awesome. Your wife is gonna have some work to do to still be considered thick next to that lawn.


----------



## Redtwin

TN Hawkeye said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawn mower lessons for my son. He has to prove himself with the rotary before I put him on the GM1000(aka The Spooked Mule).
> 
> I should have done it a couple of years ago but I enjoy the mow too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you mean. I'm glad my son mowed while I was recovering but at the same time I really missed it. Even though I know he needs to learn to how to appreciate hard work and the rewards from it, I really enjoy hard work and appreciating the rewards from it.
Click to expand...

Both of my boys have been very hard workers helping me out on a lot of projects. I just haven't passed on the mowing to this son yet (he's the middle age wise). I hope they enjoy it. His lines need a little work but he did OK.

I always wonder how I can mow with the rotary on the same setting, in the same direction, and not have scalp marks, but when the kids do it, they get scalp marks. I know the mower is the main problem but there's something else to it as well. My older boy used to scalp it in spots as well when he was younger.


----------



## ctrav

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> I squeezed in a Trim, Blow and Double cut this evening. The grass was still a little damp and overgrown so I double cut. I can't believe how much it grew since I cut it in Sunday.
> 
> This how much it has grown since Sunday.
> 
> 
> After the double cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOC is a little higher than I want it to be but I am feeling pretty proud right now. GREAT feeling when see your hard work paying off!!!


Beautiful even color. What fertilizer are you using, how much and how often?


----------



## falconsfan

Looks great!


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

Redtwin said:


> @ThickLawnThickWife
> 
> That looks well... uh... thick. Awesome yard!


Thanks!! That means a lot coming from members on here


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

TN Hawkeye said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I squeezed in a Trim, Blow and Double cut this evening. The grass was still a little damp and overgrown so I double cut. I can't believe how much it grew since I cut it in Sunday.
> 
> This how much it has grown since Sunday.
> 
> 
> After the double cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOC is a little higher than I want it to be but I am feeling pretty proud right now. GREAT feeling when see your hard work paying off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is looking awesome. Your wife is gonna have some work to do to still be considered thick next to that lawn.
Click to expand...

Lol Trust me the wife has the yard beat!! 😍


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

ctrav said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I squeezed in a Trim, Blow and Double cut this evening. The grass was still a little damp and overgrown so I double cut. I can't believe how much it grew since I cut it in Sunday.
> 
> This how much it has grown since Sunday.
> 
> 
> After the double cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOC is a little higher than I want it to be but I am feeling pretty proud right now. GREAT feeling when see your hard work paying off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful even color. What fertilizer are you using, how much and how often?
Click to expand...

Thank you very much!! At the end of last month I tried GreenTrx for the first time @ 5lbs/1000. I will definitely be using it again!!

Every 2 weeks I apply Kelp4less Extreme Blend @ 5 grams or 10 grams/1000. I alternate 5 grams or 10 grams with each app.

Every 3 weeks I apply FEature Iron @ 2oz/1000. I have only applied it twice so far. I am due for another app this weekend.

For the last app of FEature iron I mixed the concentrate and applied half as a foliar and half as a drench. The color seems to be holding longer.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

falconsfan said:


> Looks great!


Thank you


----------



## nt5000

7 days between mows! Cut it today in preparation for my 2nd ever PGR app tomorrow.


----------



## jakemauldin

Threw down that princess 77 on 6/15. We got a monsoon the next morning so we shall see how much actually germinates! Fingers crossed


----------



## RDZed

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> I squeezed in a Trim, Blow and Double cut this evening. The grass was still a little damp and overgrown so I double cut. I can't believe how much it grew since I cut it in Sunday.
> 
> This how much it has grown since Sunday.
> 
> 
> After the double cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOC is a little higher than I want it to be but I am feeling pretty proud right now. GREAT feeling when see your hard work paying off!!!


Looks awesome dude!

Mine hasn't had a cut in a week due to rain. I'm freak'n scared to find out how leggy its gotten. Im at least at 3" right now and with more rain coming this eve, its probably going to get worse. 3 pass weekend might be in my future.


----------



## ctrav

jakemauldin said:


> Threw down that princess 77 on 6/15. We got a monsoon the next morning so we shall see how much actually germinates! Fingers crossed


Got my fingers crossed for ya!!


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

RDZed said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I squeezed in a Trim, Blow and Double cut this evening. The grass was still a little damp and overgrown so I double cut. I can't believe how much it grew since I cut it in Sunday.
> 
> This how much it has grown since Sunday.
> 
> 
> After the double cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOC is a little higher than I want it to be but I am feeling pretty proud right now. GREAT feeling when see your hard work paying off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome dude!
> 
> Mine hasn't had a cut in a week due to rain. I'm freak'n scared to find out how leggy its gotten. Im at least at 3" right now and with more rain coming this eve, its probably going to get worse. 3 pass weekend might be in my future.
Click to expand...

Thanks man!! I was very lucky the rain took a break. At the rate that its its currently growing mine would have been at almost 4 inches after an entire week. Good luck with your cut this weekend. Sharpen your blades!!!


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

North Texas had storms in last evening's forecast. Great timing, I thought as I applied N yesterday! No such luck. All around me but not on me. So I ran my sprinkler system this AM.


----------



## RDZed

Whew!

I was able to get in another 40 mph panic mow before the daily afternoon monsoon started. Didn't have enough time to make a second pass and its another sloppy haircut but I'll take anything I can at this point. Still no edging in 10 days though. Last 3 mows have been full on "tame yer bush" hyper mode.





What also sucks is I'm not able to make contradictory passes. I've had to go for speed over good practice. Between that and the abundance of water, Its starting to cause ruts and clumping now.

I'm probably going to chop it down to .75 and roll it out next sustained period of sun. Which is who knows when.


----------



## ctrav

RDZed said:


> Whew!
> 
> I was able to get in another 40 mph panic mow before the daily afternoon monsoon started. Didn't have enough time to make a second pass and its another sloppy haircut but I'll take anything I can at this point. Still no edging in 10 days though. Last 3 mows have been full on "tame yer bush" hyper mode.


B E A U T I F U L!!!


----------



## RDZed

ctrav said:


> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whew!
> 
> I was able to get in another 40 mph panic mow before the daily afternoon monsoon started. Didn't have enough time to make a second pass and its another sloppy haircut but I'll take anything I can at this point. Still no edging in 10 days though. Last 3 mows have been full on "tame yer bush" hyper mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B E A U T I F U L!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks man. Really appreciated. I'm really not happy with how lumpy its getting though. You never know what's going to happen with a clay substrate and too much rain. It's like mowing on a slow *** moving waterbed.

Its probably as good as its going to get with the current weather pattern.


----------



## Keepin It Reel




----------



## ctrav

Push mowed the back 40 at 1.5"...


----------



## RDZed

ctrav said:


> Push mowed the back 40 at 1.5"...


Looks so good dude. I love the big stones randomly placed around the property. Adds a ton of character. I want to bring in a few 2 ton basalt stones in from Pennsylvania. They're huge and I need something to slow my erosion into the river and add some interesting material to the landscape.


----------



## ctrav

RDZed said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Push mowed the back 40 at 1.5"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks so good dude. I love the big stones randomly placed around the property. Adds a ton of character. I want to bring in a few 2 ton basalt stones in from Pennsylvania. They're huge and I need something to slow my erosion into the river and add some interesting material to the landscape.
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy. Some stones were reused from a retaining wall and the yellowish ones came out of the ground when we built the pool. Compliments on them are appreciated for sure...


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, edged, and trimmed.


----------



## Redtwin

Put down an app of T-Nex at .25/K and Ironite at the bag rate. I was pushing out to 300 GDD and I may have gotten a bit of a rebound. I'll know tomorrow when I hit it with the reel mower. It may just be that my son missed some spots yesterday with the rotary.


----------



## WDE46

jakemauldin said:


> Threw down that princess 77 on 6/15. We got a monsoon the next morning so we shall see how much actually germinates! Fingers crossed


I would seed again given that it was so soon. I lost a ton of zoysia in a downpour.


----------



## rickta24

HOC 0.35" in back yard.


Tried 0.25" in the front for the first time. Scalped a bit but still fun.


----------



## jakemauldin

ctrav said:


> jakemauldin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threw down that princess 77 on 6/15. We got a monsoon the next morning so we shall see how much actually germinates! Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my fingers crossed for ya!!
Click to expand...

ThanKs sir!! It's defeating with as much acreage that I have and such a grade from one end to another. But I'm determined to get grass without going the sod route only due to being so expensive! My wife is like just buy sod for the front yard and then the rest will come. "No "rest" for the wicked!!" Money don't grow on trees!! Lmao


----------



## jdpber

Reading my most recent soil test and discussing it with my college buddy that has a PHD in turf management. we are formulating a plan that involves him bringing me some products in 2 weeks when he is in town. Those grade A from the golf course products. WOOOO WOOOOO (Rick Flare Woooo)


----------



## ctrav

jdpber said:


> Reading my most recent soil test and discussing it with my college buddy that has a PHD in turf management. we are formulating a plan that involves him bringing me some products in 2 weeks when he is in town. Those grade A from the golf course products. WOOOO WOOOOO (Rick Flare Woooo)


Good to have good friends in the right places


----------



## jdpber

ctrav said:


> Good to have good friends in the right places


"It is not about what you know in life, it is who you know in life to succeed!" ~ Dad


----------



## ctrav

Got in a cut on the front with the reel (that's 2 cuts in a row) and she ran and sounded sweet! I didn't use the basket as I had just cut 3 days ago and wanted to give the lawn back some of the nutrients before I lay down some disease ex to see if it helps some lingering spots...


----------



## Kicker

ctrav said:


> Got in a cut on the front with the reel (that's 2 cuts in a row) and she ran and sounded sweet! I didn't use the basket as I had just cut 3 days ago and wanted to give the lawn back some of the nutrients before I lay down some disease ex to see if it helps some lingering spots...


If you think you have disease.. always catch the clippings.


----------



## ctrav

Kicker said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got in a cut on the front with the reel (that's 2 cuts in a row) and she ran and sounded sweet! I didn't use the basket as I had just cut 3 days ago and wanted to give the lawn back some of the nutrients before I lay down some disease ex to see if it helps some lingering spots...
> 
> 
> 
> If you think you have disease.. always catch the clippings.
Click to expand...

Well darn I didn't think of that...thanks!


----------



## The Reclaimer

It rained most of the week so today finally all sunshine. Got the lawn mowed at 1 inch. (lowest my rotary goes). I'm liking how its looking but still have a lot of brown. I want it to be more green !


----------



## DFW_Zoysia

I undid some of the sod that was laid Wednesday to better contour the ramp up from driveway and sidewalk to sod.

My OCD couldn't handle it.

Also, I figure I have to get that correct now rather than when the sod takes to minimize scalping.

It was not fun in our 110 degree read index today.


----------



## daniel3507

Got it cut, put down some humic and some Carbon X. Was going to spray for bugs but the heat got the best of me.


----------



## HottyToddyMed

Put down a combo application of Celsius and Certainty to knock out weeds popping up in my Bermuda. Just moved into the house a month ago or so and it hasn't had any pre-em. I though about waiting until the fall, but I'm pretty sure I'm just going to throw some Prodiamine next week to make it easier for the rest of this year.


----------



## Redtwin

I mowed some doubles at 7/8".


----------



## 985arrowhead

Watered my new sod pieces as part of my leveling project.

This mornings photo. Haven't done anything since the Wednesday's verticut with Sunjoe and CarbonX app. Wanted to water it in and have the fert get in their good before I rolled it with the Jd.



Tuesday mow.... looks great but the green after the CarbonX above is crazy. Or at least in person it is much deeper and darker! 😃


----------



## Topcat

Cut at 1", which is about as low as I can go until I level. I put sod down last month and it is still pretty bumpy.


----------



## Jacob_S

985arrowhead said:


> Verticut the front and back with the Sunjoe. Used the rotary to pick things up.
> 
> Put down 1# N per 1k of CarbonX in the front and back. I have been using a higher HOC and less inputs on the sides where I have a lot of shade.
> 
> Got a bit of bad news from my sod supplier! All of their celebration is allocated for a "sports field and won't be available till probably Sept. This has been my "side yard" project.
> 
> I also started trying to level the one side of my front yard. The builder and all his equipment when they built the house next door compacted and destroyed the edge of my lawn and it is about 4-6 inches lower than the center of my lawn.
> 
> I am gonna use a compost sand mixture to level and stop cutting the last 2 feet of my yard on that side so the material has some canopy to settle into. I also put a few fresh pieces of 419 down to help stop any run off.
> 
> And last but not least I located my sewer clean out and raised it back to grade. I was very happy with the root system their and as an indication of my front yard soil profile and overall health. The root system was so dense I had to jump on the shovel to get it through the grass! Hence the verticut.
> 
> Ignore that "core aerator! POS, stopped pulling plugs after the first few uses. Now I use it to locate objects in the yard.


https://www.facebook.com/170313226059/posts/10157364937206060/?sfnsn=mo
Here is where all your celebration reserved for a sports facility went.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda

Got in a cut at 7/8". Trying to figure out how to make the stripes more noticeable. Do I need to raise the HOC or just let it continue to fill in?


----------



## Adrian82

I got back from a 10 day Vegas/Hawaii vacation on Wednesday. Weather prevented the application of PGR. I knew it was going to get bad. Intial scapping and cleaning 10K SF of grass that went from .5 to more than 3 inches. Body is already aching and I am only 40% done. Initial scap is to 1 inch.


----------



## RDZed

My nemesis has finally made its 2019 appearance... The Dallis Devil.


Spot sprayed MSMA for it as well as Sedgehammered a few young yellow sedge that popped up because of the excess rain.

Here is it about to die...


----------



## ctrav

Adrian82 said:


> I got back from a 10 day Vegas/Hawaii vacation on Wednesday. Weather prevented the application of PGR. I knew it was going to get bad. Intial scapping and cleaning 10K SF of grass that went from .5 to more than 3 inches. Body is already aching and I am only 40% done. Initial scap is to 1 inch.


So you went to Vegas and still had money for Hawaii? You are disciplined


----------



## lucas287

Mowed the front yard at 7/8". Trench cut around the crepe myrtle. Masonry crew started on the house next door...I'm pretty sure they'll destroy my side yard. I think I'll just embrace it and plan a level for after they finish. Should coincide with pgr wearing off too.

Doesn't that huge pile of masonry sand look tempting??


----------



## Twister

Laid down common Bermuda seed in a small area on a slope, lightly covered it with soil and tamped it in, then covered it with jute matting and staked it in and watered it. Sooooo tired.....


----------



## Topcat

That looks fantastic. I wish I had the courage to do a live edge. I I really love the look, however I spend enough time pulling the Bermuda out of the beds with the boarder around my beds now. I can't phantom the effort to keep the edge crisp and the beds grass free.

I also have a Myrtle in my front yard and growing irritated by the copious amount of flower buds and petals it drops on the green lawn. I have to blow the lawn daily this time of year to get the bright purple petals off the lawn (yep a little OCD). I'd cut it down, but the wife loves the tree and when if you ignore the mess of buds/petals under it, it does look great.



lucas287 said:


> Mowed the front yard at 7/8". Trench cut around the crepe myrtle. Masonry crew started on the house next door...I'm pretty sure they'll destroy my side yard. I think I'll just embrace it and plan a level for after they finish. Should coincide with pgr wearing off too.
> 
> Doesn't that huge pile of masonry sand look tempting??


----------



## 985arrowhead

Mowed, scissored and blew the front.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

Early morning double cut, edge and blow. I think it's about time for the next Extreme Blend and FEature app.


----------



## ctrav

Got in a nice cut on the front and back. Rain forecasted the next 2-3 days.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Got a mow on the front. First time mowing in the heat of the day (3pm). I am definitely still out of shape. Pretty sure I could have looked at my belly and knew that. Had to stop halfway through and take a break. Was pretty amazed how much it grew just since Friday night.


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> Got a mow on the front. First time mowing in the heat of the day (3pm). I am definitely still out of shape. Pretty sure I could have looked at my belly and knew that. Had to stop halfway through and take a break. Was pretty amazed how much it grew just since Friday night.


I have to take breaks all the time...


----------



## Opr8tr7

Mowed, edged, trimmed the thorny palm things and chanced it with a treatment of image if efforts to battle the crabgrass. All in efforts to post a pic next season when it might look half as good as the rest of your lawns pictured here!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a mow on the front. First time mowing in the heat of the day (3pm). I am definitely still out of shape. Pretty sure I could have looked at my belly and knew that. Had to stop halfway through and take a break. Was pretty amazed how much it grew just since Friday night.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to take breaks all the time...
Click to expand...

But whenever you take breaks do you thing the aliens are coming to take you up because your vision is all white and you can't hear anymore? Maybe I should take an extra break earlier in the mow.


----------



## RayTL

Mowed, edged all the borders and the curb, and cleaned up all 800,000 pine cones in my "front yard" that is covered by pine straw.


----------



## jakemauldin

Got a little glimmer of green. Don't mind the perennial rye that refuses to die off even after 52% glyphosate and close to 100 temps.


----------



## ktgrok

jakemauldin said:


> Got a little glimmer of green. Don't mind the perennial rye that refuses to die off even after 52% glyphosate and close to 100 temps.


Just go out there and say really loudly, "I sure do wish I could have a nice rye grass lawn." It will die immediately


----------



## N LA Hacker

jakemauldin said:


> Got a little glimmer of green. Don't mind the perennial rye that refuses to die off even after 52% glyphosate and close to 100 temps.


Looks like sedge to me.


----------



## 985arrowhead

N LA Hacker said:


> jakemauldin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a little glimmer of green. Don't mind the perennial rye that refuses to die off even after 52% glyphosate and close to 100 temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like sedge to me.
Click to expand...

+1, sedge


----------



## 985arrowhead

Scalp 0.35, want to reset HOC to .45 or .5.

Can't keep up with spraying PGR and it got away from me.


----------



## falconsfan

Busy last couple of days. Bought a new drive chain Saturday from Peachtree Mowers; good people there. The old chain was stretched and slapping the chain guard. Much better now and the drive is more responsive too. You can see the stretch below. My PGR app is working wonders, glad I took the leap. Applied the 18th, mowed the 20th. When I mowed today minimal clippings. I'm sold. Also did some spot leveling with play sand.


----------



## cglarsen

Tested the payload capacity of my truck. Leaf springs were damn near flat!


Installed a 136 foot long Tiftuf slip-n-slide runway to help speed along my reno project. Of course it was 90 degrees and high humidity! Back to plugging after I rehydrate.


----------



## DesertLawn

Nothing. I've been sidelined with an ankle fracture and it's been driving me crazy not being able to get out on the lawn. Not looking forward to having a random company mow my lawn in the meantime.


----------



## ctrav

DesertLawn said:


> Nothing. I've been sidelined with an ankle fracture and it's been driving me crazy not being able to get out on the lawn. Not looking forward to having a random company mow my lawn in the meantime.


Sorry to hear that...hope the ankle gets better soon!


----------



## DesertLawn

ctrav said:


> DesertLawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. I've been sidelined with an ankle fracture and it's been driving me crazy not being able to get out on the lawn. Not looking forward to having a random company mow my lawn in the meantime.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that...hope the ankle gets better soon!
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

DesertLawn said:


> Nothing. I've been sidelined with an ankle fracture and it's been driving me crazy not being able to get out on the lawn. Not looking forward to having a random company mow my lawn in the meantime.


You are singing my tune. Luckily I had a great wife and son to mow for me while my back recovered. Turns out it doesn't like screws, rods, and cages very much. I was an idiot and loaded 9 bags of mulch in the van yesterday. Pretty sore this morning.


----------



## DesertLawn

TN Hawkeye said:


> DesertLawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. I've been sidelined with an ankle fracture and it's been driving me crazy not being able to get out on the lawn. Not looking forward to having a random company mow my lawn in the meantime.
> 
> 
> 
> You are singing my tune. Luckily I had a great wife and son to mow for me while my back recovered. Turns out it doesn't like screws, rods, and cages very much. I was an idiot and loaded 9 bags of mulch in the van yesterday. Pretty sore this morning.
Click to expand...

Yikes, sounds painful. Good thing you had your wife and son to help. My son is only 2 years old and while my wife enjoys gardening, mowing (especially with the reel) isn't quite up her alley lol. Hope your back feels better


----------



## TN Hawkeye

DesertLawn said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DesertLawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. I've been sidelined with an ankle fracture and it's been driving me crazy not being able to get out on the lawn. Not looking forward to having a random company mow my lawn in the meantime.
> 
> 
> 
> You are singing my tune. Luckily I had a great wife and son to mow for me while my back recovered. Turns out it doesn't like screws, rods, and cages very much. I was an idiot and loaded 9 bags of mulch in the van yesterday. Pretty sore this morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yikes, sounds painful. Good thing you had your wife and son to help. My son is only 2 years old and while my wife enjoys gardening, mowing (especially with the reel) isn't quite up her alley lol. Hope your back feels better
Click to expand...

It's getting there. Just listen to the doctors. As bad is it is now it would be so much worse to have to go longer because you tried to do something to early. Feeling better and being better are two different things... says the idiot that loaded mulch 13 weeks after spinal fusion. :lol:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed with my John Deere tractor it's definitely a big difference between that and my stander.


----------



## mre_man_76

CenlaLowell said:


> Mowed with my John Deere tractor it's definitely a big difference between that and my stander.


Different in a bad way? I'm considering a stander or self propelled 42". My rider may be a bit too heavy for my centipede. Keeps turning red where the tire marks are even tho I alternate pattern every mow


----------



## CenlaLowell

mre_man_76 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed with my John Deere tractor it's definitely a big difference between that and my stander.
> 
> 
> 
> Different in a bad way? I'm considering a stander or self propelled 42". My rider may be a bit too heavy for my centipede. Keeps turning red where the tire marks are even tho I alternate pattern every mow
Click to expand...

The stander gives a better cut, better control of the machine, better visible going around obstacles. The only reason I ran the John Deere is because it had been sitting up.

Too heavy my stander weights around 900lbs.


----------



## mre_man_76

CenlaLowell said:


> mre_man_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed with my John Deere tractor it's definitely a big difference between that and my stander.
> 
> 
> 
> Different in a bad way? I'm considering a stander or self propelled 42". My rider may be a bit too heavy for my centipede. Keeps turning red where the tire marks are even tho I alternate pattern every mow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stander gives a better cut, better control of the machine, better visible going around obstacles. The only reason I ran the John Deere is because it had been sitting up.
> 
> Too heavy my stander weights around 900lbs.
Click to expand...

My rider is over 600lbs. How heavy is your stander?


----------



## ktgrok

Finally got the backyard irrigation working!!! Going to be doing a renovation back there next - back part will stay mulch due to trees, swings, and dog play area, but hoping to get some grass on the sides at least.


----------



## cglarsen

CenlaLowell said:


> mre_man_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed with my John Deere tractor it's definitely a big difference between that and my stander.
> 
> 
> 
> Different in a bad way? I'm considering a stander or self propelled 42". My rider may be a bit too heavy for my centipede. Keeps turning red where the tire marks are even tho I alternate pattern every mow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stander gives a better cut, better control of the machine, better visible going around obstacles. The only reason I ran the John Deere is because it had been sitting up.
> 
> Too heavy my stander weights around 900lbs.
Click to expand...

Plus you too! So well over 1/2 ton - I'm always very careful when I get underneath the mower to clean the deck or change blades. Could be lights out if it fell.


----------



## CenlaLowell

cglarsen said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mre_man_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Different in a bad way? I'm considering a stander or self propelled 42". My rider may be a bit too heavy for my centipede. Keeps turning red where the tire marks are even tho I alternate pattern every mow
> 
> 
> 
> The stander gives a better cut, better control of the machine, better visible going around obstacles. The only reason I ran the John Deere is because it had been sitting up.
> 
> Too heavy my stander weights around 900lbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plus you too! So well over 1/2 ton - I'm always very careful when I get underneath the mower to clean the deck or change blades. Could be lights out if it fell.
Click to expand...

Man I was just thinking about this. I sharpen my blades on my mowers this morning. That was running through my head, so I definitely put extra lift stands on each side for extra security.


----------



## ctrav

You know your addicted to lawn care when you and a buddy get together and have a duel cut. Well that's what we did...my buddy with his Swardman Electra and me with my Toro GM1000! Had a great time and learned some things so thanks Billy!!


----------



## gilly

Mowed, edged, blew, aerated. Ohh...and ran the first "sweat cycle" through my new Lawn Rebel lid. Thank you Mr. Rebel! @wardconnor


----------



## RayTL

ctrav said:


> You know your addicted to lawn care when you and a buddy get together and have a duel cut. Well that's what we did...my buddy with his Swardman Electra and me with my Toro GM1000! Had a great time and learned some things so thanks Billy!!


Looks awesome @ctrav !


----------



## ctrav

RayTL said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know your addicted to lawn care when you and a buddy get together and have a duel cut. Well that's what we did...my buddy with his Swardman Electra and me with my Toro GM1000! Had a great time and learned some things so thanks Billy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome @ctrav !
Click to expand...

Much appreciated...


----------



## RDZed

ctrav said:


> You know your addicted to lawn care when you and a buddy get together and have a duel cut. Well that's what we did...my buddy with his Swardman Electra and me with my Toro GM1000! Had a great time and learned some things so thanks Billy!!


Once again man, so clean and crisp. Beautiful!


----------



## jakemauldin

Got some Humic12 down today!!


----------



## RDZed

Cut the lawn and found this fucker hiding in the Hawthornes down on the river...



3 feet of nasty.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Man it rained and I had to trim plenty of crepe myrtles because of the blooms being to heavy for the branches.


----------



## SWB

We put up a carport last year and finally got the landscape company to come out and put some river slick around it to soften it up a bit. I still have a small area to prepare for seed but happy to check this one off. Also got my 2nd app of gly on the yard....should be ready to renovate in about 10 days. I'm getting some erosion on the front so we built a dirt berm in an attempt to keep the water runoff on the drive. I'll wait and see how much it settles before deciding what to do next.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Full service trim, edge, mow, and blow. The mowing was nice but the best part was this guy racing me back and forth.


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> Full service trim, edge, mow, and blow. The mowing was nice but the best part was this guy racing me back and forth.


Now you know it's not a fungus on the lawn just Spider Man leaving spider webs 🤣🤣


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full service trim, edge, mow, and blow. The mowing was nice but the best part was this guy racing me back and forth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know it's not a fungus on the lawn just Spider Man leaving spider webs 🤣🤣
Click to expand...

It's scares me to think what the house would look like if he had that power.


----------



## RayTL

TN Hawkeye said:


> Full service trim, edge, mow, and blow. The mowing was nice but the best part was this guy racing me back and forth.


That is awesome! My little guy loves to follow me with his toy mower and I love it.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

RayTL said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full service trim, edge, mow, and blow. The mowing was nice but the best part was this guy racing me back and forth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome! My little guy loves to follow me with his toy mower and I love it.
Click to expand...

Those are the moments to cherish. When they actually want to be in the lawn with you just so they can be like daddy. It makes me sweat through my eyes thinking about.


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> RayTL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full service trim, edge, mow, and blow. The mowing was nice but the best part was this guy racing me back and forth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome! My little guy loves to follow me with his toy mower and I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are the moments to cherish. When they actually want to be in the lawn with you just so they can be like daddy. It makes me sweat through my eyes thinking about.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

RDZed said:


> Cut the lawn and found this f--- hiding in the Hawthornes down on the river...
> 
> 
> 
> 3 feet of nasty.


I hope to god that you shot it, cut it's head off, burned it, and then shot it again. Those things scare the crap out of me. There no reason for them to be moving all over the place with no arms and legs. It's just not right. Give them skateboards or a Segway.


----------



## RDZed

TN Hawkeye said:


> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the lawn and found this f--- hiding in the Hawthornes down on the river...
> 
> 
> 
> 3 feet of nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to god that you shot it, cut it's head off, burned it, and then shot it again. Those things scare the crap out of me. There no reason for them to be moving all over the place with no arms and legs. It's just not right. Give them skateboards or a Segway.
Click to expand...

Haha! Yeah. I plugged him in the dome with a .22 from about 30 feet away. My neighbors 15 year old son ran down and brought it up to the house to torture it. Thing had 1.25" fangs on it. 5th one I've killed here in 15 years.


----------



## Twister

Replaced a damaged sprinkler head (forgot to mark it with a flag when somebody aerated the lawn for me) and in the process of replacing the head, I caused a huge leak. Not sure if the leak is in the line itself or just the new sprinkler head. Replaced the head, turned on the water, got excellent pressure/flow for about 4 seconds and then all 4 sprinklers on that zone went to piddle pressure and water started gushing from the sprinkler I had just barely 'fixed'. I'm so furious at myself, especially when it was all self-inflicted with NOT marking the sprinkler head before aeration. AAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!

Guess what I'll be doing tomorrow? :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## jakemauldin

985arrowhead said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jakemauldin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a little glimmer of green. Don't mind the perennial rye that refuses to die off even after 52% glyphosate and close to 100 temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like sedge to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1, sedge
Click to expand...

So I'm under the Impression there's not much I can do to get rid of nutsedge during this phase since I risk harming the Princess 77? Suggestions on when I might be able to address this?


----------



## JRS 9572

SWB said:


> We put up a carport last year and finally got the landscape company to come out and put some river slick around it to soften it up a bit. I still have a small area to prepare for seed but happy to check this one off. Also got my 2nd app of gly on the yard....should be ready to renovate in about 10 days. I'm getting some erosion on the front so we built a dirt berm in an attempt to keep the water runoff on the drive. I'll wait and see how much it settles before deciding what to do next.


that carport looks like a great place to "cook a hog" and have a bunch of friends over to eat it! You'll enjoy that for a long time.


----------



## SWB

JRS 9572 said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> We put up a carport last year and finally got the landscape company to come out and put some river slick around it to soften it up a bit. I still have a small area to prepare for seed but happy to check this one off. Also got my 2nd app of gly on the yard....should be ready to renovate in about 10 days. I'm getting some erosion on the front so we built a dirt berm in an attempt to keep the water runoff on the drive. I'll wait and see how much it settles before deciding what to do next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that carport looks like a great place to "cook a hog" and have a bunch of friends over to eat it! You'll enjoy that for a long time.
Click to expand...

Thanks.....already making plans for the party!


----------



## ctrav

Cut the front at 3/4" and first time going diagonally!




Still no striping to speak of 🤔


----------



## SWB

ctrav said:


> Cut the front at 3/4" and first time going diagonally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no striping to speak of 🤔


Looks great!


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Fired up the boom sprayer and put out some Celsius, Trimec, Certainty and Prodiamine. Some stubborn weeds are trying to make a comeback after my application 6 weeks ago. Also lifted and thinned some trees in the backyard.


----------



## ctrav

SWB said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the front at 3/4" and first time going diagonally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no striping to speak of 🤔
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!
Click to expand...

Much appreciated...


----------



## SWB

Got the Invisible fence reconnected and finish graded the area. I have about an hours worth of cleaning up to do and should be able to seed hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Paul M

Applied Screaming Green.


----------



## RDZed

Getting ready to put down 30# of Ironite prills and 30# of 29-0-3 slow release.

Although I like Green Punch and I've been applying it at max rate every 3ish weeks, it's just not feeding the grass at a sustained rate, for my liking. Its 12-14 days of glory but the drop off thereafter is harsh.

Not dissing GP, I'm just realizing I might be asking too much of it...and that's on me, not the product.

I will say, the foliar uptake of GP is fantastic though. If you're about to entertain at the house and need a quick boost, it's worth every penny. 2-3 days ahead of the party and you're golden.


----------



## jakemauldin

Since I can't be at home on my own lawn I decided to come admire the Bermuda here at work! Hopefully my lawn will be this lush one day!


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Mowed the front after applying sedgehammer Sunday evening. Man that stuff works well. It's finally filling in after sanding and not just filling in with nutsedge. Can't wait for my new mower.


----------



## erdons

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> Mowed the front after applying sedgehammer Sunday evening. Man that stuff works well. It's finally filling in after sanding and not just filling in with nutsedge. Can't wait for my new mower.


Looks great, love sedgehammer, does an awesome job!


----------



## ctrav

Mowed and trimmed the back in 2:45! This Texas heat wears me out...


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Sprayed Feature 6-0-0.


----------



## Austinite

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> Sprayed Feature 6-0-0.


Heck yeah! Love that stuff.


----------



## Topcat

Double cut, and was amazed at how much the PGR suppressed growth.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@Topcat amazing stuff isn't it? I love it.

I spread the rest of the bag of CarbonX on my new beach front yard after my first sanding. I went at a Connor Ward rate, "Ehh, that looks about right."


----------



## ctrav

Topcat said:


> Double cut, and was amazed at how much the PGR suppressed growth.


Sent a PM...


----------



## LBK_419

Quick mow after work!


----------



## LBK_419

ctrav said:


> Mowed and trimmed the back in 2:45! This Texas heat wears me out...


Looking good @ctrav and I hear you on the Texas heat. Wish I had a pool to jump in....


----------



## Ware

LBK_419 said:


> Quick mow after work!


Very nice! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

LBK_419 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed and trimmed the back in 2:45! This Texas heat wears me out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good @ctrav and I hear you on the Texas heat. Wish I had a pool to jump in....
Click to expand...

Thanks...yes we enjoy it daily. The girls wake up and right after breakfast it's when can we go swimming 🙄


----------



## EOppie

Well, I tried to level part of my lawn. Which most other folks would just refer to as a beauty or car strip. I bought 200lbs of fine sand and two bags of lawn soil, mixed it together and either I am not doing it right, or I need a hell of a lot more sand.

When walking on it, I can still feel a bunch of bumps and low spots. I am going to try to keep working it in with the levellawn tool, but likely will put some more sand on it as well.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed bifen IT and Armada.


----------



## ctrav

Not specific to my lawn but we had a "neighborhood" gathering to discuss "Reel Mowing", lawn care and equipment! Lots of fun and discussion...


----------



## Alan

Pretty cool @ctrav . Good to see you had some interest. :thumbup:


----------



## RDZed

ctrav said:


> Not specific to my lawn but we had a "neighborhood" gathering to discuss "Reel Mowing", lawn care and equipment! Lots of fun and discussion...


That's freaking awesome dude!

Wish my neighbors had more intrest. They're all retired doctors, lawyers and politicians. They have their "people" do it...poorly I might add.


----------



## RDZed

RDZed said:


> Getting ready to put down 30# of Ironite prills and 30# of 29-0-3 slow release.
> 
> Although I like Green Punch and I've been applying it at max rate every 3ish weeks, it's just not feeding the grass at a sustained rate, for my liking. Its 12-14 days of glory but the drop off thereafter is harsh.
> 
> Not dissing GP, I'm just realizing I might be asking too much of it...and that's on me, not the product.
> 
> I will say, the foliar uptake of GP is fantastic though. If you're about to entertain at the house and need a quick boost, it's worth every penny. 2-3 days ahead of the party and you're golden.


Adding to my post from a few days ago. Seems the lawn has really appreciated the dose of N and Fe. It's already showing better color and growth. We've also had about an inch of rain since I put it down.

Pre mow...



Yellow sports are where I applied MSMA for Dallis earlier this week.


----------



## ctrav

RDZed said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not specific to my lawn but we had a "neighborhood" gathering to discuss "Reel Mowing", lawn care and equipment! Lots of fun and discussion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's freaking awesome dude!
> 
> Wish my neighbors had more intrest. They're all retired doctors, lawyers and politicians. They have their "people" do it...poorly I might add.
Click to expand...

Yes it was super cool for sure. I wasn't the organizer... @froggydetail did an awesome job putting this together!


----------



## ctrav

Alan said:


> Pretty cool @ctrav . Good to see you had some interest. :thumbup:


Thanks Alan but the event was all from the efforts of @froggydetail


----------



## elm34

ctrav said:


> Not specific to my lawn but we had a "neighborhood" gathering to discuss "Reel Mowing", lawn care and equipment! Lots of fun and discussion...


It's nice to see so many different varieties of reel mowers being used within the same neighborhood. Really shows how reel mowing is making a major comeback. Make Reel Mowing Great Again.


----------



## Bryan34w

ctrav said:


> Not specific to my lawn but we had a "neighborhood" gathering to discuss "Reel Mowing", lawn care and equipment! Lots of fun and discussion...


It's like a lawn version of cars and coffee.


----------



## minifarmer

Cut the front before the storm. Unfortunately it rained before I could get to the back.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Quick cut today. Soccer games and dinner plans on the agenda for today.


----------



## Topcat

Blanket prayed Celsius, prodimine and insecticide


----------



## daniel3507

Pgr and iron went down today before the 4th


----------



## Myricia

Put some additional Monaco Bermuda seed down in some bare areas from washing during renovation.


----------



## 985arrowhead

RDZed said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not specific to my lawn but we had a "neighborhood" gathering to discuss "Reel Mowing", lawn care and equipment! Lots of fun and discussion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's freaking awesome dude!
> 
> Wish my neighbors had more intrest. They're all retired doctors, lawyers and politicians. They have their "people" do it...poorly I might add.
Click to expand...

Don't I know it! 👍


----------



## 985arrowhead

Busy day.........

Put down my bio stem pack with- Microgreene 3oz/Humic 12 3oz/RGS 6oz/Air8 6oz per 1ksqft and threw in some Talstar-P 1oz per1ksqft with some Fertilome liquid Fe at 1qt per 1ksqft.

I mowed at .45 edged, scissored, blew and sanded a few low spots with another 1/2 yard sand.

Watered it all in and got some rain in an evening thunderstorm!&#129303;


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Admired my ongoing results from the Celsius, Certainty, Trimec application 2 days ago. If you zoom in and are very quiet...you can actually hear the weeds dying. Bwahahahaha. And I get to mow tomorrow!! 💪🏻💪🏻💪🏻


----------



## Zak2883

Cut at 4 inches and finally got it to stripe perfectly. Added a couple sprinklers and watered. Just finished up spraying for the mosquitos at 11:30 @night...


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> Not specific to my lawn but we had a "neighborhood" gathering to discuss "Reel Mowing", lawn care and equipment! Lots of fun and discussion...


That is such a cool idea. I bet you had a great time. If we did that in my neighborhood there would be 7 riding mowers and my self propelled.


----------



## ktgrok

I got to do my first mow of the new lawn! Granted, it was mostly mowing down a few stalks of wheat from the straw, but there were several spots where the actual bermuda was tall enough to trim up a bit. And the new manual reel mower came (a 7 blade) and all the kids and I took a turn with it. Also pulled up a bunch more Florida Pursley, and put down fertilizer and fire ant control. Really tired of getting bitten by ants while pulling weeds. Oh, and while leveling out some of the high areas of peat moss I uncovered this big mama!


----------



## minifarmer

Philly_Gunner said:


> Admired my ongoing results from the Celsius, Certainty, Trimec application 2 days ago. If you zoom in and are very quiet...you can actually hear the weeds dying. Bwahahahaha. And I get to mow tomorrow!! 💪🏻💪🏻💪🏻


does celsius work on Dallisgrass?


----------



## Spammage

@minifarmer no, Celsius won't control dallisgrass.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Spammage said:


> @minifarmer no, Celsius won't control dallisgrass.


It will work, but you need revolver also. I think this is the only thing that works for St Augustine lawns


----------



## Philly_Gunner

CenlaLowell said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @minifarmer no, Celsius won't control dallisgrass.
> 
> 
> 
> It will work, but you need revolver also. I think this is the only thing that works for St Augustine lawns
Click to expand...

This is correct. It also has to be applied at the high rate and multiple applications.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

@minifarmer

Here is a good article on Dallisgrass control.

http://ipm.ucanr.edu/PMG/PESTNOTES/pn7491.html


----------



## ctrav

Got in a leisurely stroll on the front cutting at 3/4! Lately I cut the front barefoot...Just seems right :thumbup:


----------



## Cjames1603

Double cut and trying to get a green scalped for my son. It's coming along but having to water tons that short.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ktgrok said:


> I got to do my first mow of the new lawn! Granted, it was mostly mowing down a few stalks of wheat from the straw, but there were several spots where the actual bermuda was tall enough to trim up a bit. And the new manual reel mower came (a 7 blade) and all the kids and I took a turn with it. Also pulled up a bunch more Florida Pursley, and put down fertilizer and fire ant control. Really tired of getting bitten by ants while pulling weeds. Oh, and while leveling out some of the high areas of peat moss I uncovered this big mama!


Those things and snakes are two things I don't miss since moving from Florida. I vividly remember the spiders being so big that as a kid I could HEAR them running on the boxes in the shed. :?


----------



## Jono59

Experimented with a DIY striper on the rotary.... turned out pretty good although lawn needs some leveling.. currently cutting around 2". Don't mind the mess in the back ground, currently having two large garden beds installed!!


----------



## Spammage

Jono59 said:


> Experimented with a DIY stripper


Sounds interesting at first, but when you think it through, probably not. :lol:


----------



## Alan

Spammage said:


> Jono59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Experimented with a DIY stripper
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds interesting at first, but when you think it through, probably not. :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Probably a striper, but if really a stripper we need pics for sure.


----------



## ctrav

After reel mowing I cut those pesky stolons!!!







:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> After reel mowing I cut those pesky stolons!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You can't fool us. You have Wreck It Ralph hands and those are normal scissors. The big ones at the end are ones the use at ribbon cutting ceremonies.


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reel mowing I cut those pesky stolons!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't fool us. You have Wreck It Ralph hands and those are normal scissors. The big ones at the end are ones the use at ribbon cutting ceremonies.
Click to expand...

Your tooooo funny


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Busy weekend in the yard. Mowed yesterday. Got out early this morning and sprayed FEature in the big main area of my front lawn. Pulled some weeds. Put out 9 bags of fresh mulch. And that was before 9am. Took a break and then this afternoon sprayed medium rate Celsius in an area at the property line that is infested with weeds from my neighbor. Put mosquito tabs around the property and now have 8 kids and 4 adults coming over for a cookout. The first beer is going to be heaven.


----------



## Redtwin

After being out of town for a week and with super overgrown Bermuda, I had a choice to mow or go surfing with the groms... Why not both?


----------



## jakemauldin

Got out some Air8 and RGS. Along with some starter fert for Day 14 of my lawn reno!!


----------



## hefegrass

got home from a 10 day trip and decided to raise the HOC to 2" on my zoysia using the rotary..its the best its ever looked imo. going to maintain at this hoc using my cal trimmer high cut and see how things go


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

hefegrass said:


> got home from a 10 day trip and decided to raise the HOC to 2" on my zoysia using the rotary..its the best its ever looked imo. going to maintain at this hoc using my cal trimmer high cut and see how things go


Looking good!!!


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

I got a new Chapin pump sprayer today. I applied FEature @ 2oz/1000 and Kelp4less Extreme Blend at 10 grams/1000. Sprayer did work well. I think I may have overlapped in a few places more than I wanted but I am sure it will be better with more practice.


----------



## Flynt2799

Decided I needed to try my hand at a putting green. @Austinite brought the knowledge and skill set to assist!


----------



## Austinite

Flynt2799 said:


> Decided I needed to try my hand at a putting green. @Austinite brought the knowledge and skill set to assist!


Hey, that's me! That was a ton of fun today! What an awesome turnout. Can't wait to upload the footage!


----------



## robertmehrer

jakemauldin said:


> Got out some Air8 and RGS. Along with some starter fert for Day 14 of my lawn reno!!


you look so thrilled lol! start a lawn journal! I love watching yards go from dirt to POW!


----------



## Darrell_KC

Spent all weekend working outside, and have the sunburn to show for it!

Spent Friday and Saturday powerwashing the permieter fence. I had no idea it would be so slow. 6 hours at it and i only finished about 1/3.

Sunday, I kicked off the full transition to yukon bermuda. I spent 3+ hours hitting my front and sides of the yard with glyphosate. Once the great kill begins, Ill be fixing some low spots/holes that were left over from construction, and then going full seed. I feel like I have a good handle on the knowledge and work, but its still mildly terrfying that my lawn will be down to dirt in about a week


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Mowed.


----------



## Adrian82

Adrian82 said:


> I got back from a 10 day Vegas/Hawaii vacation on Wednesday. Weather prevented the application of PGR. I knew it was going to get bad. Intial scapping and cleaning 10K SF of grass that went from .5 to more than 3 inches. Body is already aching and I am only 40% done. Initial scap is to 1 inch.


After filling 23 lawn bags, I have finally got the yard below an inch. This week, I will continue scalping until I get the yard below half so I can maintain it at half. I am considering using the upcoming break to dethatch and get back to square one. This sun is no joke. Green up and PGR cannot come soon enough!


----------



## Redtwin

I pulled a bunch of weeds from behind my workshop and watched the real reason for having a decent lawn.


----------



## ctrav

Redtwin said:


> I pulled a bunch of weeds from behind my workshop and watched the real reason for having a decent lawn.


Totally agree...


----------



## Cory

Tried to mow the front without stripes. Mowing at 0.50". Backyard is starting to go dormant from drought stress so haven't been doing anything with it, decided not to even bother watering it.


----------



## Kicker

Rented an aerator from HD, Aerated twice, picked up and disposed of the cores, reel mowed at 5/8", applied my (late) 2nd application of prodiamine (quarterly rate).


----------



## dtillman5

Cut a flag into my lawn. Cheater stripes for the dark areas. (Messed up on one stripe a little) Just spray paint for the stars. Yes it has 50 stars and 13 stripes. Happy Independence Day everyone!!!


----------



## N LA Hacker

Hell yeah!


----------



## Redtwin

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Alan

dtillman5 said:


> Cut a flag into my lawn. Cheater stripes for the dark areas. (Messed up on one stripe a little) Just spray paint for the stars. Yes it has 50 stars and 13 stripes. Happy Independence Day everyone!!!


Love it! Happy 4th.

You should post this in Ware's thread here too:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=11190


----------



## William

dtillman5 said:


> Cut a flag into my lawn. Cheater stripes for the dark areas. (Messed up on one stripe a little) Just spray paint for the stars. Yes it has 50 stars and 13 stripes. Happy Independence Day everyone!!!


Murica!


----------



## RDZed

Brilliant!


----------



## datcope

@dtillman5 Way to represent! Please have an enjoyable and safe 4th of July.


----------



## dtillman5

@Alan done. Thanks to all


----------



## Cdub5_

Cory said:


> Tried to mow the front without stripes. Mowing at 0.50". Backyard is starting to go dormant from drought stress so haven't been doing anything with it, decided not to even bother watering it.


Dumb question, but how would you mow without striping? Did you take the roller off?


----------



## Visitor

dtillman5 said:


> Cut a flag into my lawn. Cheater stripes for the dark areas. (Messed up on one stripe a little) Just spray paint for the stars. Yes it has 50 stars and 13 stripes. Happy Independence Day everyone!!!


Well we can all just quit now... 🤣


----------



## Dawg1419

dtillman5 said:


> Cut a flag into my lawn. Cheater stripes for the dark areas. (Messed up on one stripe a little) Just spray paint for the stars. Yes it has 50 stars and 13 stripes. Happy Independence Day everyone!!!


MAGA :thumbup:

*Outfreakingstanding*


----------



## Darrell_KC

dtillman5 said:


> Cut a flag into my lawn. Cheater stripes for the dark areas. (Messed up on one stripe a little) Just spray paint for the stars. Yes it has 50 stars and 13 stripes. Happy Independence Day everyone!!!


@dtillman5 
Well done sir! The meme may be overused, but it applies here


----------



## Cory

Cdub5_ said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to mow the front without stripes. Mowing at 0.50". Backyard is starting to go dormant from drought stress so haven't been doing anything with it, decided not to even bother watering it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb question, but how would you mow without striping? Did you take the roller off?
Click to expand...

Mow back over the previous stripe. Basically double cutting the same stripe so all the stripes are going the same direction instead of alternating


----------



## N LA Hacker

@@dtillman5 how big are the stars? 6" or so?


----------



## dtillman5

N LA Hacker said:


> @@dtillman5 how big are the stars? 6" or so?


From point to point 12"


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Cory said:


> Cdub5_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to mow the front without stripes. Mowing at 0.50". Backyard is starting to go dormant from drought stress so haven't been doing anything with it, decided not to even bother watering it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb question, but how would you mow without striping? Did you take the roller off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mow back over the previous stripe. Basically double cutting the same stripe so all the stripes are going the same direction instead of alternating
Click to expand...

This is probably going to be one of those "guy with a rotary commenting on a reel mower" things but if you mowed your stripes 180 degrees of how you normally do, as the grass starts to lay in the opposite direction would you have a lawn with no stripes? At a certain point would all the the grass be perpendicular to the ground before it starts to lay the other direction? When I used to mow a football field we would mow in 5 yard stripes all summer and then about 3 weeks before the first game we would reverse the stripes. It would look like crap and for about a week there would be no stripes. And then all the sudden a week before the game the stripes would appear. And by the first game they were 3x better than they were.


----------



## Chncdafied

Hose end sprayer was filled with 8oz/1000sqft Lawnstar chelated iron and 4oz/1000sqft Lawnstar 5-0-1 M2A Complex (13% Aminos). The 5-0-1 M2A actually had blue dye premixed in the solution.


----------



## ktgrok

Visitor said:


> dtillman5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut a flag into my lawn. Cheater stripes for the dark areas. (Messed up on one stripe a little) Just spray paint for the stars. Yes it has 50 stars and 13 stripes. Happy Independence Day everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we can all just quit now... 🤣
Click to expand...

I was thinking that...but now I think we need to see who can do an entire nativity scene in grass stripes.


----------



## ktgrok

Another few hours of my life spent pulling weeds in the new grass seed...at least I had this to keep me company. (ignore the girly beer...I usually give that to my neighbor but I was out of my normal Coors Light lawn beer)


----------



## N LA Hacker

This is a judgment free zone. As a side note, I'll drink the piss out of those when it's 2 degrees shy of satan's b-hole outside which is fairly frequent in my neck of the woods.


----------



## ktgrok

N LA Hacker said:


> This is a judgment free zone. As a side note, I'll drink the piss out of those when it's 2 degrees shy of satan's b-hole outside which is fairly frequent in my neck of the woods.


So you saw the weather report for my area, huh?


----------



## Cory

TN Hawkeye said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdub5_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb question, but how would you mow without striping? Did you take the roller off?
> 
> 
> 
> Mow back over the previous stripe. Basically double cutting the same stripe so all the stripes are going the same direction instead of alternating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is probably going to be one of those "guy with a rotary commenting on a reel mower" things but if you mowed your stripes 180 degrees of how you normally do, as the grass starts to lay in the opposite direction would you have a lawn with no stripes? At a certain point would all the the grass be perpendicular to the ground before it starts to lay the other direction? When I used to mow a football field we would mow in 5 yard stripes all summer and then about 3 weeks before the first game we would reverse the stripes. It would look like crap and for about a week there would be no stripes. And then all the sudden a week before the game the stripes would appear. And by the first game they were 3x better than they were.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's what I originally did but just a single pass in the opposite direction didn't work very well. It still wasn't perfect because the stripes were so pronounced from mowing the same pattern for a month or so. I think I'm gonna keep doing it like that fro a few more mows, it's looks nice pulling up to the house with the entire lawn deep green from all the grass pointing towards the driveway.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Gave it a full service trim, edge, mow, and blow today. Our 30% chance of rain turned into 150% chance so the grass was wet. The mower left some wheel marks.


----------



## N LA Hacker

I cut the flag today, but I'm not even trying to steal dtillman's glory. My stars are too big and I couldn't get 50.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Nothing today just took in the morning look of my yard.


----------



## andymac7

Well.. *last night* I gave it a cut, and I must say it's looking a bit better than even a week ago, for those who may have saw my disappointing post in the "photos" thread. I've really had to clear weeds and cool season grass. So, I think hitting it hard with Celsius this year has definitely stunted it a bit. However, I'm seeing steady improvement, seemingly every day, now that I'm letting it be. If the fescues and such try to again make a comeback during these hot temps, then well, good for them. I'll deal with them in the early fall and let my bermuda recover for now.

For today, I'm torn between the garden weasel, proplugger and top dressing (Or maybe I try to do all three?). What's everyone's opinion on what helps bermuda fill in the best?



And yes, I'm still dreaming about a Reelmaster...


----------



## robertmehrer

dtillman5 said:


> Cut a flag into my lawn. Cheater stripes for the dark areas. (Messed up on one stripe a little) Just spray paint for the stars. Yes it has 50 stars and 13 stripes. Happy Independence Day everyone!!!


This is the most American f***ing, natty ice drinking, hot dog eating, MERICA thing ive ever seen!!! this man deserves some kind of award for this! MURICA!!!! Sir i would drive up to your yard and salute that every morning on my way to work!

This makes my son cry its so american!!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

CenlaLowell said:


> Nothing today just took in the morning look of my yard.


All that hard work is paying off. Your lawn is really looking nice. I bet that was a proud walk you took around the property this morning.


----------



## dtillman5

@robertmehrer Well thank you brother! [Hulk Hogan voice] It was just something fun to do for the Independence day weekend. Check out @TheTurfTamer and his Independence day lawn shout out! MURICA!!! USA! USA! USA! :yahoo:


----------



## Movingshrub

dtillman5 said:


> Cut a flag into my lawn. Cheater stripes for the dark areas. (Messed up on one stripe a little) Just spray paint for the stars. Yes it has 50 stars and 13 stripes. Happy Independence Day everyone!!!


I'm so impressed. Next time, lets see you do with with PGRs/foliar N only and no spray paint. Also, does this get Lawn of the Day for Thursday? @Ware


----------



## Vabulldog88

Not mine but giving it a shoutout

https://www.wbtv.com/2019/07/03/teen-mows-american-flag-into-lawn-texas-honor-fallen-soldier/


----------



## CenlaLowell

TN Hawkeye said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing today just took in the morning look of my yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that hard work is paying off. Your lawn is really looking nice. I bet that was a proud walk you took around the property this morning.
Click to expand...

Thanks, yes it was I never thought I would have it looking like this


----------



## OD on Grass

dtillman5 said:


> Cut a flag into my lawn. Cheater stripes for the dark areas. (Messed up on one stripe a little) Just spray paint for the stars. Yes it has 50 stars and 13 stripes. Happy Independence Day everyone!!!


Heck yea! Cheater stripes!


----------



## OD on Grass

My attempt. - the YouTube vid is at least 12X better than the picture. If I do say so myself.


----------



## ctrav

OD on Grass said:


> My attempt. - the YouTube vid is at least 12X better than the picture. If I do say so myself.


Awesome!!


----------



## Alan

OD on Grass said:


> My attempt. - the YouTube vid is at least 12X better than the picture. If I do say so myself.


I agree that the video is better than the pic. Great job and happy 4th.


----------



## N LA Hacker




----------



## TN Hawkeye

N LA Hacker said:


>


That looks really nice. Gonna be a great 4th at your place.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

I applied Carbon X for the first time today. I was aiming for 3 lbs/1000 but it came out closer to 4 lbs/1000. Looking forward to the results.


----------



## ctrav

Got my front clean and tight for the 4th and added some flags to my back fence line...


----------



## Ware

ctrav said:


> Got my front clean and tight for the 4th and added some flags to my back fence line...


Looking great!


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my front clean and tight for the 4th and added some flags to my back fence line...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great!
Click to expand...

Thanks Ware!!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> Got my front clean and tight for the 4th and added some flags to my back fence line...


Looking great. Happy 4th of July!


----------



## 985arrowhead

Mowed yesterday in preparation for the holiday. Nothing like some of they guys in here :thumbup:

Applied [email protected] oz/[email protected] 2 oz/[email protected] 2 oz per


----------



## BermudaBoy

While my lawn pales in comparison to you vets I'm rather pleased with my progress. Gave my lawn a nice haircut and edge up.

The top pic is from June 1 about a week after my lawn renovation began and the bottom is now.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

BermudaBoy said:


> While my lawn pales in comparison to you vets I'm rather pleased with my progress. Gave my lawn a nice haircut and edge up.
> 
> The top pic is from June 1 about a week after my lawn renovation began and the bottom is now.


Really starting to look nice. Starting to thinking up very nicely. Looks good,


----------



## jakemauldin

Day 19 front yard, Happy 4th of July!! Impressed with the growth seen in the last couple days after some Humic12 RGS and starter fert.


----------



## Todd1970

2.5 Weeks after scalp and leveling. Got it looking good for the 4th!


----------



## ctrav

jakemauldin said:


> Day 19 front yard, Happy 4th of July!! Impressed with the growth seen in the last couple days after some Humic12 RGS and starter fert.


Great progress with a lot more green 👍🏾


----------



## ctrav

Todd1970 said:


> 2.5 Weeks after scalp and leveling. Got it looking good for the 4th!


Looks really good!


----------



## ktgrok

Weeded for over an hour, then mowed. Then went in the pool and tried not to die of heatstroke, lol.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ktgrok said:


> Weeded for over an hour, then mowed. Then went in the pool and tried not to die of heatstroke, lol.


I can't imagine living down there again. When we visit family in SE FL at Christmas time it's hot. Even in early October when we went to my hometown last year it was hot. I don't think I could be outside this time of year. The sun is just so intense down there. :twisted:


----------



## CenlaLowell

This morning sprayed quinclorac on centipede and MSMA on dallisgrass

This evening going to edge and trim the yard


----------



## flynavy812

I ran my new to me greenworks dethatcher on the lowest setting backwards to see if it actually works. Now I have a nice large strip of absolutely brown crap that looks like straight up hay. Lesson learned.


----------



## ctrav

Got in a nice cut on the back along with a good trimming...
Also found a couple of trouble spots forming on the back. Heat stress maybe???


----------



## TinyLawn

Lately I've been reading everytime someone has a brown spot a member would mention construction debris, then I remembered how much construction debris I had in my backyard so I went fishing today and found 30 bricks in my yard, hope this helps my sad St Augustine.


----------



## ktgrok

So, this wasn't TO my lawn, but FOR my lawn...I spent nearly 2 HOURS dealing with Amazon customer service trying to get a small bottle of Quicksilver shipped to me. For some reason it is coded in their system to not ship to Florida. It is not restricted in Florida, the seller says it is supposed to ship to Florida. I spent 1 hour and 48 minutes, talking to a total of 6 different people, asking why it won't ship to Florida. They would say, "because it is coded in the system that way". And I'd ask, "why is it coded that way" and they would say, 'because we won't ship it to Florida" and I would say, "WHY won't you ship it to florida?" and they would say, "because it is coded that way in the system". For nearly 2 hours. Y'all....I'm not in a good place right now. Circular reasoning makes me stabby. Going to go make a margarita or six and then spray what I DO have on the yard - the Quiclorac from domyown came a day early, so if the temperatures drop enough that's going down at least.


----------



## FlaDave

ktgrok said:


> So, this wasn't TO my lawn, but FOR my lawn...I spent nearly 2 HOURS dealing with Amazon customer service trying to get a small bottle of Quicksilver shipped to me. For some reason it is coded in their system to not ship to Florida. It is not restricted in Florida, the seller says it is supposed to ship to Florida. I spent 1 hour and 48 minutes, talking to a total of 6 different people, asking why it won't ship to Florida. They would say, "because it is coded in the system that way". And I'd ask, "why is it coded that way" and they would say, 'because we won't ship it to Florida" and I would say, "WHY won't you ship it to florida?" and they would say, "because it is coded that way in the system". For nearly 2 hours. Y'all....I'm not in a good place right now. Circular reasoning makes me stabby. Going to go make a margarita or six and then spray what I DO have on the yard - the Quiclorac from domyown came a day early, so if the temperatures drop enough that's going down at least.


I'm surprised prosolutions wouldn't let you order it directly from them over the phone since Amazon is making things complicated. That really sucks.


----------



## voteforfilthy89

Watered heavy and hit the yard with the spike aerator, going to spray prodiamine tomorrow. .4375oz per 1000 to get right with a normal 6 month schedule. Now to think about leveling.....


----------



## N LA Hacker

Is pgr regulation a good idea after a hoc reset scalp? Or should I let it green up first?


----------



## FlaDave

That would be a judgement call since its absorbed by the grass blades. If you've completely scalped all the blades off i would wait for it to recover.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Morning fresh cut.

9 week progress pic on my renovation.


----------



## elm34

I have three areas where the grass has been struggling to grow since we moved in about a year ago, so I order this and It came in the mail yesterday.



While using it in the first area about the size of a large NYC pizza I kept hitting something about an inch in all areas. So I pulled out my shovel and started digging. Low and behold found what was stopping it. My builder left me a big surprise.



Let's just say I had a few chose words for them. Debating on whether I want to attempt this or have them come and take care of it. The other two areas had some small pieces of rocks but nothing like what's next to the driveway that's about 3ft x 5 ft.


----------



## ctrav

Headed out to take the front lawn down to 1/2"!


----------



## Cjames1603

Cut and then put down a Celsius pro sedge cocktail. I'm gonna see how it does on Virginia buttonweed before I pull out the image.


----------



## Myricia

Put down 0.5 lb/M of 13-13-13 Fertilizer and put down 2lbs/M of Hydra hume.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ENC_Lawn said:


> Morning fresh cut.
> 
> 9 week progress pic on my renovation.


Man that is looking amazing. I know there were some times of worry early in the Reno but the results are great. Scale of 1-10, how glad are you that you did this?


----------



## TN Hawkeye

elm34 said:


> I have three areas where the grass has been struggling to grow since we moved in about a year ago, so I order this and It came in the mail yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> While using it in the first area about the size of a large NYC pizza I kept hitting something about an inch in all areas. So I pulled out my shovel and started digging. Low and behold found what was stopping it. My builder left me a big surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just say I had a few chose words for them. Debating on whether I want to attempt this or have them come and take care of it. The other two areas had some small pieces of rocks but nothing like what's next to the driveway that's about 3ft x 5 ft.


Talk about a swift kick in the jewels. You'd almost need a jackhammer to break that up. Unless you're a physical specimen of superior genetics and can punch it into dust.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

TN Hawkeye said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning fresh cut.
> 
> 9 week progress pic on my renovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that is looking amazing. I know there were some times of worry early in the Reno but the results are great. Scale of 1-10, how glad are you that you did this?
Click to expand...

Thank you!

On scale of 1-10. I would say I'm a 10.

I say a 10 because my old lawn was patchy with centipede, Bermuda and Zoysia mixed.

So I'm glad I started with a clean slate this time.

The only thing different I would do is I am doing my front and backyard at the same time. "There about 3 weeks apart from initial seeding." And I would not do them both at the same time again.

When you count I do not have irrigation so I had to by sprinklers, hoses, timers and the water bill along with extra seed from errors I made I honestly could of bought SOD and laid it myself for about same money.

So In hindsight. I would of sodded by front yard "about 6,000 square feet give or take a few"....and seeded my backyard.

Hindsight is always 20/20.


----------



## Jimefam

Mowed to .5" then put down CarbonX and Air8 and Dethatch as well.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Jimefam said:


> Mowed to .5" then put down CarbonX and Air8 and Dethatch as well.


Beautiful lawn and home!


----------



## ctrav

I was all excited to cut the front lawn down to 1/2" and things were going great... Until I hit the edge where the driveway meets the grass. The reel mower stopped and after inspecting the blade broke at another weld point.

When cutting at 3/4" I had no issues going over that same area. Well not at 1/2" apparently 😩. I dropped it off at the golf course and the mechanic is going to weld that spot so I can at least finish the lawn and tide me over until I get a new reel.

I'm going to order from R&R and get the 8 blade since I don't plan to go much lower than 1/2".

It amazes me how sturdy these mowers are and yet so delicate at the same time. Oh well things happen and lessons learned!

This is where the incident happened!


This is how it was looking and I was so excited...


----------



## BermudaBoy

Absolutely nothing and every minute of it has been painful. I have come to enjoy working in my lawn but I must keep in mind that I everything needs a little R&R.


----------



## SWB

ENC_Lawn said:


> Morning fresh cut.
> 
> 9 week progress pic on my renovation.


That is gorgeous.


----------



## SWB

Hurry up and wait. Trying to keep everything most is a challenge. I'm running 5 sprinklers at a time and ecstatic I have the ability to do that.


----------



## ctrav

SWB said:


> Hurry up and wait. Trying to keep everything most is a challenge. I'm running 5 sprinklers at a time and ecstatic I have the ability to do that.


WOW!


----------



## jakemauldin

ctrav said:


> Headed out to take the front lawn down to 1/2"!


Perfect timing, before the rain! Did yall get any?


----------



## ctrav

jakemauldin said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Headed out to take the front lawn down to 1/2"!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect timing, before the rain! Did yall get any?
Click to expand...

One quick shower earlier and 80% chance at 8pm.


----------



## jakemauldin

ctrav said:


> jakemauldin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Headed out to take the front lawn down to 1/2"!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect timing, before the rain! Did yall get any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One quick shower earlier and 80% chance at 8pm.
Click to expand...

oh man I just read your other post about your reel, sorry to hear that.


----------



## ctrav

jakemauldin said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jakemauldin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect timing, before the rain! Did yall get any?
> 
> 
> 
> One quick shower earlier and 80% chance at 8pm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh man I just read your other post about your reel, sorry to hear that.
Click to expand...

Thanks but all will be well...I hope 😳👍🏾


----------



## jakemauldin

Admiring the unrealized progress I've made in just four days. This collage pic helps put that progress into perspective! Grow Princess Grow!


----------



## ctrav

jakemauldin said:


> Admiring the unrealized progress I've made in just four days. This collage pic helps put that progress into perspective! Grow Princess Grow!


Most excellent progress!


----------



## ENC_Lawn

SWB said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning fresh cut.
> 
> 9 week progress pic on my renovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is gorgeous.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## ENC_Lawn

SWB said:


> Hurry up and wait. Trying to keep everything most is a challenge. I'm running 5 sprinklers at a time and ecstatic I have the ability to do that.


That's an awesome backyard!

I see a small tee box and putting green in the future.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Watered!

My Rachio and nearest weather station is only 16 miles away but it always shows rain in the program and I get a lot of weather skips. Anyway I guess I don't trust the "intelligent" programs and am now running my own program to deliver 1" of water per week. I do like the fact that the rachio will break the program up to allow for a soak cycle to limit runoff.

Other than that the recovery from the scalp to 0.35 on 6/24 has rebounded nicely. I am cutting at 0.45 and seem to be getting good regulation with my latest PGR app from the morning of 7/4.


----------



## ctrav

Picked up my reel mower this morning from the golf course. $40 later and its running perfect (again/for now  ). So this is what 1/2" looks like...









Just a tad bit of brown and Im torn between leaving where it is an tossing down 1/2 # of N...or...riaising just a tad?? I also didn't water yesterday and it has been really hot. I will give it a good soaking first thing in the morning...


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> Picked up my reel mower this morning from the golf course. $40 later and its running perfect (again/for now  ). So this is what 1/2" looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a tad bit of brown and Im torn between leaving where it is an tossing down 1/2 # of N...or...riaising just a tad?? I also didn't water yesterday and it has been really hot. I will give it a good soaking first thing in the morning...


Doesn't look too bad. I thought for sure you were going to scalp it worse than you did. I wonder if 5/8" will be your sweet spot?


----------



## ktgrok

Put down an application of Scott's Every Drop in the hose end sprayer version. I'm hoping it helps with a few spots that seem to be hydrophobic, and it was cheap enough to give it a try. Of course, it's now pouring rain, so not sure i needed it, but it may also help with the water that pools on the other side of the house if I'm lucky.


----------



## ctrav

ktgrok said:


> Put down an application of Scott's Every Drop in the hose end sprayer version. I'm hoping it helps with a few spots that seem to be hydrophobic, and it was cheap enough to give it a try. Of course, it's now pouring rain, so not sure i needed it, but it may also help with the water that pools on the other side of the house if I'm lucky.


Think I'm going to try a couple more cuts where she's at first and give it a good soaking!


----------



## Guest

Dug up this beauty this morning


----------



## Redtenchu

Backlapped, set the bench HOC @ 5/8 and gave her a trim.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Had been debating raising my HOC to 2.75" as it didn't look good until about a day or 2 after being cut. Tried the new height today. Think I may leave it here. Liked the post cut look much better.


----------



## ktgrok

So it stopped raining, and I was itching to do something, so I put some Root Ruckus on the lawn - a mixture of kelp, humid acid, microrrhizae, and inocculants (guessing probiotics?). Was a totally frustrating experience as I forgot that the stuff clogs the sprayer up. Next time I use it I need to remember to strain it first. I was shaking the stupid tank sprayer ever few seconds, and it still was a pain the you know what.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

TN Hawkeye said:


> Had been debating raising my HOC to 2.75" as it didn't look good until about a day or 2 after being cut. Tried the new height today. Think I may leave it here. Liked the post cut look much better.


Beautiful lawn, but did the house fall into a sink hole?  Realize it's prob the photo but it sure looks crazy.

.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

UFG8RMIKE said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had been debating raising my HOC to 2.75" as it didn't look good until about a day or 2 after being cut. Tried the new height today. Think I may leave it here. Liked the post cut look much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful lawn, but did the house fall into a sink hole?  Realize it's prob the photo but it sure looks crazy.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Didn't even notice that. That's what happens when I wear one of my wife's high heels to mow and take pictures. Uneven pictures. But damn my calves look good.


----------



## jakemauldin

TN Hawkeye said:


> UFG8RMIKE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had been debating raising my HOC to 2.75" as it didn't look good until about a day or 2 after being cut. Tried the new height today. Think I may leave it here. Liked the post cut look much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful lawn, but did the house fall into a sink hole?  Realize it's prob the photo but it sure looks crazy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't even notice that. That's what happens when I wear one of my wife's high heels to mow and take pictures. Uneven pictures. But damn my calves look good.
Click to expand...

Were they RED and did you have fishnet hose to go with them?? asking for a friend bahaha


----------



## TN Hawkeye

jakemauldin said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UFG8RMIKE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful lawn, but did the house fall into a sink hole?  Realize it's prob the photo but it sure looks crazy.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even notice that. That's what happens when I wear one of my wife's high heels to mow and take pictures. Uneven pictures. But damn my calves look good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were they RED and did you have fishnet hose to go with them?? asking for a friend bahaha
Click to expand...

Tell your friend I save the red and nets for a full service mow kind of day. This was quick one so I grabbed the white "I have a meeting that I need to look sexy but not too sexy for" ones.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Water, water, water. It's so hot down here


----------



## dtillman5

@Todd1970 looking good!


----------



## dtillman5

@Movingshrub we@TheTurfTamer talked about using something at a rate we knew would yellow the grass but not kill it. Foliar N too high would be semi permanent. I mean it is Bermuda so it will fill in but a hot hand on a few weed killers and a template may do the trick


----------



## dtillman5

@OD on Grass looks awesome!!! USA USA USA!!!


----------



## dtillman5

@N LA Hacker nicely done sir!!!


----------



## OD on Grass

dtillman5 said:


> @OD on Grass looks awesome!!! USA USA USA!!!


Thanks! That was a fun one  🇺🇸


----------



## anthonybilotta

Who says you can't go low with a rotary......going to attempt to maintain at 1/2 inch or so......we will see how it goes:

Lawn at 1.75 a few weeks ago:




Some scalping photos








Final mower height on last passes:


Final height after scalp



Front roller that replaces front wheels, working on the rear right now.


----------



## wiredawg

dtillman5 said:


> Cut a flag into my lawn. Cheater stripes for the dark areas. (Messed up on one stripe a little) Just spray paint for the stars. Yes it has 50 stars and 13 stripes. Happy Independence Day everyone!!!


DANG!!! That's AWESOME!!!! I'm so Jealous...in a good way...LOL


----------



## wiredawg

anthonybilotta said:


> Who says you can't go low with a rotary......going to attempt to maintain at 1/2 inch or so......we will see how it goes:
> 
> Lawn at 1.75 a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some scalping photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final mower height on last passes:
> 
> 
> Final height after scalp
> 
> 
> 
> Front roller that replaces front wheels, working on the rear right now.


Wow! I am interested in following your progress...do you have a journal?


----------



## crzipilot

The stripe fairy 🧚‍♀️ Came and visited.....


----------



## ctrav

crzipilot said:


> The stripe fairy 🧚‍♀️ Came and visited.....


Love the look of a Greens Mower on the lawn after a cut. Your lawn looks fantastic! I can't get mine to stripe but Im ok with that. What is you HOC?


----------



## ctrav

Looks like a possibility of rain so I'm getting after this backyard as quickly as possible...


----------



## Tmank87

crzipilot said:


> The stripe fairy 🧚‍♀️ Came and visited.....


Looks awesome


----------



## TN Hawkeye

crzipilot said:


> The stripe fairy 🧚‍♀️ Came and visited.....


How long before you turn into the driveway do you start looking for the stripes?


----------



## jdpber

6 days mini vacation at the lake house. Got the creekside putting green cut. I was itching bad to cut. Putting surface is 4.5mm and the framing is 6mm. Almost completely recovered from the massive 85% army worm damage last fall. You can see a healing patch of runners in the lower right of the putting surface.


----------



## anthonybilotta

wiredawg said:


> anthonybilotta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says you can't go low with a rotary......going to attempt to maintain at 1/2 inch or so......we will see how it goes:
> 
> Lawn at 1.75 a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some scalping photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final mower height on last passes:
> 
> 
> Final height after scalp
> 
> 
> 
> Front roller that replaces front wheels, working on the rear right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I am interested in following your progress...do you have a journal?
Click to expand...

I don't have one yet, but I really need to make one ! One weekend I'll get around to it


----------



## jakemauldin

Admired this North Texas sunset while I moved sprinklers around the yard!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

jakemauldin said:


> Admired this North Texas sunset while I moved sprinklers around the yard!


Just imagine that same view with some nice stripes mowed in your thick green lawn. It will make it all worthwhile. :thumbup:


----------



## jakemauldin

TN Hawkeye said:


> jakemauldin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admired this North Texas sunset while I moved sprinklers around the yard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine that same view with some nice stripes mowed in your thick green lawn. It will make it all worthwhile. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Yes sir. We are excited to have anything but mud around the house!
We are clean freaks and the dogs bring in a ton of sand every day! Lots of perks to green grass


----------



## crzipilot

Tmank87 said:


> Looks awesome





TN Hawkeye said:


> ]


How long before you turn into the driveway do you start looking for the stripes?
[/quote]


ctrav said:


> Love the look of a Greens Mower on the lawn after a cut. Your lawn looks fantastic! I can't get mine to stripe but Im ok with that. What is you HOC?


HOC was between .5-.75, I just raised it a smidge over .75" I'm under pgr control, but I think my initial scalp I didn't go low enough (in addition to my lawn not being anywhere level) so I was getting a lot of scalping, and after cuts it was more discolored than green. This past PGR app, I got busy and couldn't cut for 10 days, but yards was nice and green with the growth it had. I raised it just under an inch thinking I let it grow to much, but had almost no clippings. so I brought it back down to just a tad above .75" and ended up with a better amount of clippings I'd say. Grass is also staying greener after the cut than before.

Really want to level but don't want to let go of the PGR. So figure I'll do in next spring.

Tmack, I'm sure it would look better with that Barrones cutting it haha

TN Hawkeye, the stripes come into view just as your down the street about to turn in. ...


----------



## Tmank87

Come on by and try it out @crzipilot


----------



## 985arrowhead

Morning mow
😀


----------



## w0lfe

Spot sprayed about an acre of my 2 acres for crabgrass yesterday, and then got the front 10k scalped to a half inch. The backyard has been a bigger beast as far as lowering HOC, and it stands around 1.75 now.


----------



## ktgrok

Spent almost an hour picking weeds (again). The Quinclorac is going to take a while to actually kill anything, and I figure the sooner I get the weeds out, the sooner the grass can fill in. But at least the quinclorac seems to have stopped the weeds from spreading, so I can finally see myself being able to pull faster than it spreads.

then I went to the backyard of doom and hand picked out lava rock for another hour. Man that sucks. The top layer isn't bad, but there is a bunch UNDER the dirt, UNDER landscaping fabric. No idea what used to be in that area, this is from before we bought the house, but these people sure did love their lava rock. Sigh. Much more to go, then I need to rake up all the mulch on that side so I can level and put down sod or seed. Probably sod.


----------



## Two9tene

Nothing today but I damn sure will be back on my game come Thursday! The wife has been reel mowing for me while I have been gone for some Army training. Will post updates on my journal as soon as I settle in till then I will enjoy my first sips of alcohol in over a month in this tiny airport (CLT) while I make my way back home....


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> Nothing today but I damn sure will be back on my game come Thursday! The wife has been reel mowing for me while I have been gone for some Army training. Will post updates on my journal as soon as I settle in till then I will enjoy my first sips of alcohol in over a month in this tiny airport (CLT) while I make my way back home....


Welcome back!!


----------



## ctrav

Waiting until 6pm to deal with this Texas heat...


----------



## driver_7

Watched the drainage contractor work while I was away from home. It's finally happening!!



Hopefully we won't have this happen again: 
[media]https://streamable.com/m2xxx[/media]


----------



## ktgrok

Mowed the front, with the manual reel mower. Pulled more weeds. Then hit the backyard again, digging up more rocks, broken glass, half a dozen roofing nails, and then this lovely fence post that had just the broken off, jagged tip right at the surface. Can't believe i got it out.


----------



## Myricia

Finally got to mow my yard for the first time. Can't wait for all the goosegrass, yellow nutsedge and spurge to die it drives me crazy everytime I look at it.


----------



## RayTL

Got a quick mow in this afternoon, it was HOT!


----------



## anthonybilotta

Wishing my lawn would grow back faster from my scalp, made a bit of a whoopsies and did the scalp on gdd 275 post pgr.

48 hours later:



I think I see a new blade


----------



## 985arrowhead

Ran some low voltage wire from my transformer to the back yard in anticipation of some new arrivals today! A few more Volt lights for my back courtyard fountain and Windmill palm.


----------



## ktgrok

Got sunburnt 
Went out to weed for "just a few minutes" and spent nearly two hours in the yard. Oops.


----------



## SWB

It's been 10 days since seeding....not much Bermuda germinating yet but the sedge is filling in nicely.
Water...water....water...repeat.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Mowed.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Gave it a mow at a 45 degree angle for the first time in almost a year. And yet somehow it is less exciting than @Hexadecimal 00FF00 post.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

TN Hawkeye said:


> And yet somehow it is less exciting than @Hexadecimal 00FF00 post.


@TN Hawkeye, I disagree. Angles are pretty exciting. My post, not so much. Did you see my progress post (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=186517#p186517) though?! Still not as nice as yours. Maybe some day.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet somehow it is less exciting than @Hexadecimal 00FF00 post.
> 
> 
> 
> @TN Hawkeye, I disagree. Angles are pretty exciting. My post, not so much. Did you see my progress post (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=186517#p186517) though?! Still not as nice as yours. Maybe some day.
Click to expand...

I was replying to you while you were replying to me.


----------



## 985arrowhead

985arrowhead said:


> Ran some low voltage wire from my transformer to the back yard in anticipation of some new arrivals today! A few more Volt lights for my back courtyard fountain and Windmill palm.


----------



## falconsfan

Found this guy in the yard this morning. Any ideas on what kind of snake?


----------



## LBK_419

Made some adjustments to my California trimmer and gave the yard a quick mow.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, edged, and trimmed. I'm was trying to beat the rain turns out it hasn't rained all day


----------



## ctrav

LBK_419 said:


> Made some adjustments to my California trimmer and gave the yard a quick mow.


Looking good as always...


----------



## 985arrowhead

Mow and did some yard cleanup Incase the weather gets bad.


----------



## jakemauldin

Day 21 to Day 26. It never looks like much growth until I put the pictures side by side. I think it's time to get a cut on it!


----------



## jakemauldin

falconsfan said:


> Found this guy in the yard this morning. Any ideas on what kind of snake?


No idea but he's interestingly shaped. I'd be curious to find out as well


----------



## TN Hawkeye

falconsfan said:


> Found this guy in the yard this morning. Any ideas on what kind of snake?


Looks like a Dekays Brown Snake. Sounds like it is harmless.


----------



## ktgrok

falconsfan said:


> Found this guy in the yard this morning. Any ideas on what kind of snake?


I'm not familiar with GA snakes, but my go to advice for snake issues is not to try to learn all the non venomous ones. Just learn which snakes are venomous in your area, and how to identify them. Probably less than half a dozen (we have only 4 in my area). If you can id those, then it doesn't matter what the rest look like, lol. Often people ask me "what kind of snake is that?" and my answer is "don't know, but it's not one of the venomous ones" and that's good enough


----------



## Jacob_S

Got in a pre hurricane mow. Now sit back and watch the weather roll in.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Spread ~4.5 lbs per 1k (1 40lb bag on ~8400 sq ft) of Humic DG followed by ~0.6 lbs per 1k of Urea! But, wait, there's more! 
I watered - not just with the sprinkler system but the hose as well.

@TN Hawkeye


----------



## ctrav

Sharpened the blade on my Toro Recycler and raised the deck up to the next setting. HOC now 21/8". Got in a nice cut on the back lawn and two hours of exercise...


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> Spread ~4.5 lbs per 1k (1 40lb bag on ~8400 sq ft) of Humic DG followed by ~0.6 lbs per 1k of Urea! But, wait, there's more!
> I watered - not just with the sprinkler system but the hose as well.


Keep up the good work. Your lawn I see looking good. You should be proud of the progress you have made. :thumbup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Full service trim, edge, mow, and blow.


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> Full service trim, edge, mow, and blow.


Always looking good!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full service trim, edge, mow, and blow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always looking good!
Click to expand...

Thank you but I'm just trying to stay warm in your shadow.


----------



## Myricia

I sprayed msma and Quicksilver late this evening. I got tired of looking at all the goosegrass,nutsedge and spurge.


----------



## ktgrok

Trying to mow more often to avoid taking more than 1/3 of the blade, so did a mow today with the manual reel. And because the weather service swore it was going to rain at 2pm I did the mow at 1:30, in the heat. Then edged with my manual rotary edger for the first time. Guess what - no rain!!!! Then this evening I planted three plumbago bushes and started to weed when the wind picked up, the sky went dark, and I hightailed it in to avoid getting soaked by the storm. except....again no rain! tons of lightening but it just spit on the house a few times and blew over.


----------



## Redtwin

I got in a quick mow with the rotary right at 1" HOC.



The dove weed issue I have is being taken care of by my last Celsius app. Though it has worked on spurge and lespedeza in the past, it did not work this time. I will have to adjust fire and go at it from another approach.


----------



## ctrav

Cut the front at .50"...this is the 3rd cut at that height :thumbup:


----------



## N LA Hacker

Took 3 passes to get the yard down to 0.275", verticut, cleaned up that mess and then put down some urea. Now waiting on Barry to give me a little moisture.


----------



## Jwsjr

With Barry coming to visit for several days thought it'd be a good time for a full re-set at .51 since it's doubtful I'll be mowing again anytime soon.


----------



## agrassman

Mowed the new Zoysia. Rains were coming in before I could get it blown off.


----------



## jayhawk

agrassman said:


> Mowed the new Zoysia. Rains were coming in before I could get it blown off.


Looks great, rotary or reel ....a little more forgiving when it comes level / rotary 'swirls of shame'


----------



## agrassman

Rotary. Hope to go to reel in the next few years.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

Mowed the zoysia, spread some Milorganite, poked some more holes with a tine aerator., welcomed the rain when it came.


----------



## ktgrok

Dug a wheelbarrow's worth of landscape rocks out of the dirt where they were buried in my backyard, with my bare hands. My nails are torn down to the quick and beyond, and my fingertips hurt, but I got most of it done. A bit more to go, then raking up mulch, then I can put down sod. Also found caterpillars in the front yard, which explains a lot, and treated for those.


----------



## Bryan34w

Not lawn, but I finally addressed the eye sore behind my lawn.


----------



## Darrell_KC

Continued on with my reno. 2 weeks ago i sprayed the front and back with roundup. While the lawn was dying I spent the past 2 weeks power washing and sealing my perimeter fence. After thats finally done Im back on for the reno.

Spent 3 hours today scalping down the front. I had cut it to 3.5 pre roundup to make sure it was level and had leaf surface. Seeing the grass was dead and stringy i figured this would be an easy mow. Quickly realized that wasnt happening... i went straight to lowest setting which is 1.5. Clogged the mower and kept scraping ground. Had to raise it up 2 levels to get a cut in. Then lower 1 level, another double cut and finally lowest setting and double cut. 6 full yard waste bags of straw and 3 more trash bags of pure dead grass. Ill post some pics up this evening. I still have half the front and the back.


----------



## Darrell_KC

Continued on with my reno. 2 weeks ago i sprayed the front and back with roundup. While the lawn was dying I spent the past 2 weeks power washing and sealing my perimeter fence. After thats finally done Im back on for the reno.

Spent 3 hours today scalping down the front. I had cut it to 3.5 pre roundup to make sure it was level and had leaf surface. Seeing the grass was dead and stringy i figured this would be an easy mow. Quickly realized that wasnt happening... i went straight to lowest setting which is 1.5. Clogged the mower and kept scraping ground. Had to raise it up 2 levels to get a cut in. Then lower 1 level, another double cut and finally lowest setting and double cut. 6 full yard waste bags of straw and 3 more trash bags of pure dead grass. Ill post some pics up this evening. I still have half the front and the back to go. The back didnt have great coverage so it should go quicker but im figuring a other couple days of mowing, then on to raking or tilling to finish out the bed.

I know tilling can cause more issues but my ground is terribly unlevel to begin with, so my plan is to till and work on leveling out spots, and rolling. Lots of work to go and once the yukon is going ill work on sanding to continue leveling over time

Edit: Pictures are now updated on my Journal link. Not sure if it matters or not, but my journal is currently under cool season lawns. If someone wants to move it over to warm season for my transition, but not sure how much that really matters


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Quick mow and Humic 12 application.


----------



## Bmossin

Reset the height on the front. HOA maintains it with a rotary as high as they can cut.

Will likely get a letter in the file saying I need to water or get new sod...will see.

Took it down to 11/16 today. Will go up to 7/8 and try to maintain there. Tomorrow will hit
It with some fertilizer and then mow again Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Sprayed PGR and Feature 6-0-0.


----------



## ctrav

Full trim and cut on the back! Pulled a few weeds and sprayed others...


----------



## RDZed

Welp, this may be this hardcore but I just drove 3.5 hours to the house from OBX to cut the lawn. We've been in BFE Salvo, NC on vaca for a week and have another week to go. I wasnt able to grab any PGR before we left so a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.

8 days of no cut after 2x a week since May...




Needless to say, the wife thinks I've lost my s---.


----------



## RDZed

It honestly didn't look bad. I choked down the scheduled irrigation to bare minimum before I left and the Hydrawise kind of did the rest.

I probably could have milked it out for another 5ish days but didn't want to chance it.


----------



## RDZed

Might even hit it with RGS and Green Punch before I head back out tomorrow.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Texas A&M put out an article about armyworm activity increasing post-Barry. Just a heads up.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

RDZed said:


> Might even hit it with RGS and Green Punch before I head back out tomorrow.


I'm so torn on this. At first I almost called you out for driving 3.5 hours to mow. Then I almost called you out for staying the night. Then I remembered all the times on vacation I wished I was home, mowing or not. You've probably just made it difficult for me to sleep tonight.


----------



## Amaxwell5

Scalped the front at .2 HOC. Aerated the front and the back. Scooped cores and ready for sand leveling tomorrow. Lots of work but hopefully worth it.


----------



## RDZed

TN Hawkeye said:


> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might even hit it with RGS and Green Punch before I head back out tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so torn on this. At first I almost called you out for driving 3.5 hours to mow. Then I almost called you out for staying the night. Then I remembered all the times on vacation I wished I was home, mowing or not. You've probably just made it difficult for me to sleep tonight.
Click to expand...

Hahaha!

It was worth it. I'm probably going to drop my HOC down to 1" tomorrow from 1.75" today and just head back to OBX. I come home 2pm on the 22nd and fly to NYC 3 hours later for 8 days.

Wifu wont be happy with me cutting the lawn versus quality time for those 3 hours.


----------



## jakemauldin

First Mow on Day 30 with the ole toro Rotary. Princess 77 is pretty when it's mowed!


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Raised and leveled 10 of these valve boxes. Took about 6 hours but I was tired of scalping every time my wheels fell into the dips of the valve boxes.


----------



## ctrav

N LA Hacker said:


> Texas A&M put out an article about armyworm activity increasing post-Barry. Just a heads up.


Thanks...


----------



## ctrav

Philly_Gunner said:


> Raised and leveled 10 of these valve boxes. Took about 6 hours but I was tired of scalping every time my wheels fell into the dips of the valve boxes.


Awesome...


----------



## Philly_Gunner

ctrav said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raised and leveled 10 of these valve boxes. Took about 6 hours but I was tired of scalping every time my wheels fell into the dips of the valve boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome...
Click to expand...

Gracias!


----------



## CenlaLowell

One tree was leaning so I had to brace it up from the bar weather.

Sprayed quinclorac and MSO on what I hope is centipede.


----------



## Two9tene

Gave her a quick cut last night. About to throw down a crap-ton of bifen to combat the spider plague and then off to tackle the mullet! (Backyard)


----------



## Two9tene

Well got the mullet back in good shape! Well sort of anyway:


----------



## BubbaGrumpus

@jakemauldin I'm gonna go ahead and need you to pack your stuff and leave my house!

Absolutely beautiful. I can't wait to see your yard fill in.

Just read your journal. Wow.. just wow. You've come a long way.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I'm not sure in the almost 2 years in this house if I have cut this direction more than once. It really sucks because its a hill then flat then a hill.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

With temperatures getting close to 100 degrees it was a riding mower kind of day.


----------



## ctrav

ENC_Lawn said:


> With temperatures getting close to 100 degrees it was a riding mower kind of day.


Its hard to cut when its so hot... I must have heat damage on my brain because I just sold my ZTR as I like the look of the lawn when cut with a push mower on the back (22K of lawn). To make matters worse Im considering a commercial 21" :shock:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> With temperatures getting close to 100 degrees it was a riding mower kind of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard to cut when its so hot... I must have heat damage on my brain because I just sold my ZTR as I like the look of the lawn when cut with a push mower on the back (22K of lawn). To make matters worse Im considering a commercial 21" :shock:
Click to expand...

There must be something wrong with our brains. As I sat at my sons flag football practice I thought this is ridiculous. Why are they practicing in 92+ degree temps before the heat index. Then I got home and had to mow. :shock:


----------



## ENC_Lawn

ctrav said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> With temperatures getting close to 100 degrees it was a riding mower kind of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard to cut when its so hot... I must have heat damage on my brain because I just sold my ZTR as I like the look of the lawn when cut with a push mower on the back (22K of lawn). To make matters worse Im considering a commercial 21" :shock:
Click to expand...

@ctrav

Lol...my neighbors probably think I'm Crazy.

I'm cutting the lawn one day with 48 inch ZTR.

The next day I pushing and old school lawnmower that's 20 inches 😀

But there nothing like the look of a push mower Reel or Rotary.

If your looking at push mowers and don't want a Reel....that Masport push mower Ware reviewed looks nice!


----------



## ctrav

ENC_Lawn said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> With temperatures getting close to 100 degrees it was a riding mower kind of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard to cut when its so hot... I must have heat damage on my brain because I just sold my ZTR as I like the look of the lawn when cut with a push mower on the back (22K of lawn). To make matters worse Im considering a commercial 21" :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @ctrav
> 
> Lol...my neighbors probably think I'm Crazy.
> 
> I'm cutting the lawn one day with 48 inch ZTR.
> 
> The next day I pushing and old school lawnmower that's 20 inches 😀
> 
> But there nothing like the look of a push mower Reel or Rotary.
> 
> If your looking at push mowers and don't want a Reel....that Masport push mower Ware reviewed looks nice!
Click to expand...

I have a lead on a Masport but have not herd back from the seller lately (maybe I should reach out again)? The place I bought the ZTR is willing to do a trade for a Toro Commercial 21" and an edger for the ZTR. Plusy they will eat the $400 tab on the repair/maintenance they just performed on the ZTR so its a good deal. Just not sure I want to deal with a 125# beast around 22K of lawn. I already reel cut the front 8K...


----------



## ENC_Lawn

ctrav said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard to cut when its so hot... I must have heat damage on my brain because I just sold my ZTR as I like the look of the lawn when cut with a push mower on the back (22K of lawn). To make matters worse Im considering a commercial 21" :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav
> 
> Lol...my neighbors probably think I'm Crazy.
> 
> I'm cutting the lawn one day with 48 inch ZTR.
> 
> The next day I pushing and old school lawnmower that's 20 inches 😀
> 
> But there nothing like the look of a push mower Reel or Rotary.
> 
> If your looking at push mowers and don't want a Reel....that Masport push mower Ware reviewed looks nice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a lead on a Masport but have not herd back from the seller lately (maybe I should reach out again)? The place I bought the ZTR is willing to do a trade for a Toro Commercial 21" and an edger for the ZTR. Plusy they will eat the $400 tab on the repair/maintenance they just performed on the ZTR so its a good deal. Just not sure I want to deal with a 125# beast around 22K of lawn. I already reel cut the front 8K...
Click to expand...

At 22k of a lawn...I understand 😀.

Hey I just checked your lawn journal. Beautiful lawn and property!!!


----------



## ctrav

ENC_Lawn said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav
> 
> Lol...my neighbors probably think I'm Crazy.
> 
> I'm cutting the lawn one day with 48 inch ZTR.
> 
> The next day I pushing and old school lawnmower that's 20 inches 😀
> 
> But there nothing like the look of a push mower Reel or Rotary.
> 
> If your looking at push mowers and don't want a Reel....that Masport push mower Ware reviewed looks nice!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lead on a Masport but have not herd back from the seller lately (maybe I should reach out again)? The place I bought the ZTR is willing to do a trade for a Toro Commercial 21" and an edger for the ZTR. Plusy they will eat the $400 tab on the repair/maintenance they just performed on the ZTR so its a good deal. Just not sure I want to deal with a 125# beast around 22K of lawn. I already reel cut the front 8K...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At 22k of a lawn...I understand 😀.
> 
> Hey I just checked your lawn journal. Beautiful lawn and property!!!
Click to expand...

Thank you...


----------



## Bmossin

Fixed a busted sprinkler head.


----------



## Darrell_KC

I am working frantically on the backyard. My goal is to get to seed the back by the end of the weekend. This in spite of 5 straight days of 97+ degrees coming.

After getting the back scalped as low as possible Monday, I brought out the tiller. Learned some very quick and painful lessons out of the gate. It hasnt rained in quite a while and i didnt bother to wet the lawn out of fear it would make the clay too heavy. I couldnt control the tiller at all, it bounced all over the place and barely made dents in where there was dead turf. Tiller just skipped across it. After 2 hours, I had MAYBE somewhat carved 2 rows. I was so frustrated, and am beginning to wonder what I have gotten myself into. Went to youtube and did some reading, and saw you are supposed to let the ground be wet and then dry a bit. So I ran the sprinkers for 30 minutes to get a little soak in, let it dry an hour, and started tilling again last night. Massive improvement. I probably got done with half of the backyard, to the edge of where the sprinkler line was. I knew i ran out of wet ground because the tiller started bouncing too much again.

Even after a good tilling, I still saw way too much yellow on the back for my liking, and if I cant see dirt Im worried about seed to soil contact. I tried a steel rake and realized its just piling up mostly dirt and soil with some debris. So I grabbed yard waste bags and started picking up dead grass and rocks, and of course the bags get super heavy at less than 24% full... And Ive barely cleaned 10% of the area. Cue the 2nd moment I am thinking I am done for. Then I decided to try the leaves rake, and realized it does a much better job leaving the dirt alone and only bringing dead grass clumps. Now I can pile those up and bag them with a lot less weight. Its still going to be a major league amount of bags, but at least I see open dirt and more importantly progress again.

Ill be back at it tonight with another soaking, and then tilling session. This has been a brutally hard project but I knew the back would be a mess since its mostly hill, couldnt scalp well and its finally giving me a chance to level off some nasty bumps from bad landscaping. My hope is that the sides and front yard go a bit smoother with some experience as well as they scalped better so less grass material to fight and clean up


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Mowed. Front got the normal routine - double-cut with reel and then vacuum with the bag on the rotary. Didn't have time for all that in the back so I only rotary mowed - didn't even bag it. Hopefully my July 15 PGR application is good otherwise I'm going to have a big chore in the back in a week.


----------



## WillyT

Leveled the front and back then got a mow in a few days later. Been a ton of work but not bad since it was installed in October. It was anything but level when put in.


----------



## RDZed

I'm back in the OBX and my neighbor just sent me this pic...


Looks like either the raccoons or foxes found 5 turtle nests in my lawn, lovely.

3-5 times a year the turtles climb up the embankment, dig holes and lay a clutch of 4-8 eggs and every year the local fauna dig them up and eat them.

Neighbor Tommy just filled and watered them for me. 12er incoming.

Life on a river.


----------



## Amaxwell5

Sweat my butt off hauling sand. Then got to level it with the bunker machine borrowed from my friend that runs the golf course. Lifesaver.

Now I just have to be patient while the grass pops through, it is on the rebound from PGR so hopefully it won't take too long. ( Last pic is from a month ago).


----------



## EOppie

Quick mow tonight, and applied RGS and MicroGreene. I am hoping to see some color pop from the MicroGreene.

Still recovering from the leveling I attempted a few weeks ago. I think in some places where it was distressed it is having a hard time to pop back through. I may end up sodding the few small areas if it doesn't recover soon.

I am super happy with this first attempt. I was able to reduce my HOC to 1.5 (or so says my fiskars mower) which was near impossible on one side.


----------



## tekneek

Amaxwell5 said:


> _Sweat my butt off hauling sand. Then got to level it with the bunker machine borrowed from my friend that runs the golf course. Lifesaver. _
> 
> Man, that looks great. Good job.


----------



## Amaxwell5

tekneek said:


> Amaxwell5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Sweat my butt off hauling sand. Then got to level it with the bunker machine borrowed from my friend that runs the golf course. Lifesaver. _
> 
> Man, that looks great. Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## anthonybilotta

Gave it a quick trim:

July 7th scalped to .4





Today:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Quick after work mow. Having a yard sale tomorrow so I wanted to get it cut.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

@anthonybilotta that is coming back nicely. Great job.


----------



## CenlaLowell

anthonybilotta said:


> Gave it a quick trim:
> 
> July 7th scalped to .4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:


I mowed today at 3 inches. The yard was over grown since the last time I cut it. That third picture is how my yard looks today. So I'm thinking i need more leveling or I cut to much off and cut into the the brown of the grass


----------



## Bmossin

@anthonybilotta I did mine this Sunday and the Mrs gets back next Thursday. Your picture helps me know I did the right thing...

How much did you water after you scalped?


----------



## anthonybilotta

Bmossin said:


> @anthonybilotta I did mine this Sunday and the Mrs gets back next Thursday. Your picture helps me know I did the right thing...
> 
> How much did you water after you scalped?


Right after scalping, I put down 1 pound of fast release nitrogen and .5 pounds of potassium (my lawn is low in K). I have been watering about .75 inches ever 4-5 days. I track when I need to water with a little moisture probe. The temps here are hovering around 100 every day. Also, your lawn might come in quicker. My lawn was under suppression when i scalped two sundays ago


----------



## ctrav

Had my first cut using the Toro Commercial 21'... what a strong machine! I posted several pro's and con's in my journal...


----------



## ktgrok

Mowed with the manual reel - raised height of cut from 1.5" to I think 2" - need to measure. One notch, whatever that is. I was breaking the 1/3 rule every time I mowed, even mowing every 3 days, so I figure this will help it recover from the army worms, etc a bit better than me mutilating it twice a week. Also used the manual rotary edger again, and then used my new long handled lawn scissors to trim up along the flower beds and the fence.


----------



## thelawnpirate

Painted some Dallis with the gly. Picture is my the lone area of infestation in my yard. Celsius did a great job yellowing it, but it rebounded as expected. First time painting, hoping it gets smoked.


----------



## Bryan34w

192 lbs of Milo


----------



## elm34

All ready to backlap and the battery on the drill is dead.


----------



## elm34

elm34 said:


> All ready to backlap and the battery on the drill is dead.


While waiting for the battery to charge I put some black diamond string trimmer in my ego quick feed. Much easier then my old gas trimmer.

The JD reel is cutting paper like butter.


----------



## elm34

betterpropertyguy said:


> Painted some Dallis with the gly. Picture is my the lone area of infestation in my yard. Celsius did a great job yellowing it, but it rebounded as expected. First time painting, hoping it gets smoked.


If the Dallis doesn't get smoked by the Gly I have some MSMA you're more then welcomed to.


----------



## reauxl tigers

Cut double passes, managed to stripe the St. Aug and going to use this picture when I list the house.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

reauxl tigers said:


> Cut double passes, managed to stripe the St. Aug and going to use this picture when I list the house.


Phenomenal!


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Amaxwell5 said:


> Sweat my butt off hauling sand. Then got to level it with the bunker machine borrowed from my friend that runs the golf course. Lifesaver.
> 
> Now I just have to be patient while the grass pops through, it is on the rebound from PGR so hopefully it won't take too long. ( Last pic is from a month ago).


Man, if my lawn was 1/16 as flat as yours (and looked 1/2 as good) I'd be one happy SOB. Envious!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Philly_Gunner said:


> Amaxwell5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweat my butt off hauling sand. Then got to level it with the bunker machine borrowed from my friend that runs the golf course. Lifesaver.
> 
> Now I just have to be patient while the grass pops through, it is on the rebound from PGR so hopefully it won't take too long. ( Last pic is from a month ago).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, if my lawn was 1/16 as flat as yours (and looked 1/2 as good) I'd be one happy SOB. Envious!
Click to expand...

Man this is beautiful lawn. Great job @Amaxwell5


----------



## Two9tene

Gave her a quick mow last night:


----------



## thelawnpirate

Checked some Dallis I painted yesterday early this morning. Got super smoked already!
Then mowed, trimmed, sprayed my first app of PGR, and then threw down some 28-3-10 + FE at just over a #/1000 N to really push my fill-in.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Spent 2 hours in 100 heat index pulling about 125 iris plants from around our mailbox. Some of them were the size of my hand where they had never been split. Then watched it rain all afternoon while I should have been mowing.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Core aerated all 26k this morning. Got a 28" aerator from SunBelt rentals for $40. Far cry from the $380 that my local lawn service quoted me for aeration. Gonna mow and then put down my first application of Carbon X tomorrow. Excited to see the results.


----------



## Amaxwell5

Thank you @CenlaLowell and @Philly_Gunner


----------



## William

Philly_Gunner said:


> Core aerated all 26k this morning. Got a 28" aerator from SunBelt rentals for $40. Far cry from the $380 that my local lawn service quoted me for aeration. Gonna mow and then put down my first application of Carbon X tomorrow. Excited to see the results.


Might as well dethatch while you're at it.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

William said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Core aerated all 26k this morning. Got a 28" aerator from SunBelt rentals for $40. Far cry from the $380 that my local lawn service quoted me for aeration. Gonna mow and then put down my first application of Carbon X tomorrow. Excited to see the results.
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well dethatch while you're at it.
Click to expand...

Yard is less than a year old, don't really have any thatch yet.


----------



## ctrav

After a good cut on the front I gave the girls a nice bath, shampoo and blow dry 😎


Me and my crew 👍🏾


----------



## Gibby

Watered....


----------



## ktgrok

Treated for armyworms with the new backpack sprayer. By the time I got out there to do it it was getting late, and I ended up finishing in the dark. Rotating products - this time using Spinosad on the advice of a friend who also is an Entomologist and works at Bayer in pesticide development. The safety of Spinosad is why I'm not wearing PPE.


----------



## ctrav

ktgrok said:


> Treated for armyworms with the new backpack sprayer. By the time I got out there to do it it was getting late, and I ended up finishing in the dark. Rotating products - this time using Spinosad on the advice of a friend who also is an Entomologist and works at Bayer in pesticide development. The safety of Spinosad is why I'm not wearing PPE.


Hard core...awesome!


----------



## CenlaLowell

ktgrok said:


> Treated for armyworms with the new backpack sprayer. By the time I got out there to do it it was getting late, and I ended up finishing in the dark. Rotating products - this time using Spinosad on the advice of a friend who also is an Entomologist and works at Bayer in pesticide development. The safety of Spinosad is why I'm not wearing PPE.


I really wonder what the neighbors are thinking. 😂😂😂


----------



## Redtwin

ktgrok said:


> Treated for armyworms with the new backpack sprayer. By the time I got out there to do it it was getting late, and I ended up finishing in the dark. Rotating products - this time using Spinosad on the advice of a friend who also is an Entomologist and works at Bayer in pesticide development. The safety of Spinosad is why I'm not wearing PPE.


I think you're more likely to get some direct contact on the worms as well by spraying late evening.


----------



## ktgrok

CenlaLowell said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Treated for armyworms with the new backpack sprayer. By the time I got out there to do it it was getting late, and I ended up finishing in the dark. Rotating products - this time using Spinosad on the advice of a friend who also is an Entomologist and works at Bayer in pesticide development. The safety of Spinosad is why I'm not wearing PPE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wonder what the neighbors are thinking. 😂😂😂
Click to expand...

Yeah....any chance of not being "that crazy lawn lady" is pretty much killed now, huh?
My husband just kept coming out and staring at me, shaking his head in disbelief.


----------



## ktgrok

Redtwin said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Treated for armyworms with the new backpack sprayer. By the time I got out there to do it it was getting late, and I ended up finishing in the dark. Rotating products - this time using Spinosad on the advice of a friend who also is an Entomologist and works at Bayer in pesticide development. The safety of Spinosad is why I'm not wearing PPE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're more likely to get some direct contact on the worms as well by spraying late evening.
Click to expand...

That's how I justified it to myself and my incredulous husband. But mostly, I was too stubborn to stop, lol. Just asked him for a headlamp and some mosquito repellent.


----------



## Cdub5_

ktgrok said:


> Treated for armyworms with the new backpack sprayer. By the time I got out there to do it it was getting late, and I ended up finishing in the dark. Rotating products - this time using Spinosad on the advice of a friend who also is an Entomologist and works at Bayer in pesticide development. The safety of Spinosad is why I'm not wearing PPE.


I'd probably get the police called on me if I tried this lol
Nice dedication!


----------



## Cjames1603

So far....picked up the neighbors dogs crap up out of my front yard and placed it on their walkway from their front door with a note that reads " I don't let my own dog crap in my front yard so you don't either". This is not the first time so I'm not as big a jacka** as it seems.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Double cut wet grass in anticipation of rain.


----------



## ktgrok

Cjames1603 said:


> So far....picked up the neighbors dogs crap up out of my front yard and placed it on their walkway from their front door with a note that reads " I don't let my own dog crap in my front yard so you don't either". This is not the first time so I'm not as big a jacka** as it seems.


Ugh, I HATE that! And for context, I'm a huge dog lover, have three dogs, worked in veterinary medicine for 20 years, and am a dog trainer. Love dogs. But I clean up plenty of dog poop from my three, I don't want to clean up your dog's poop!!!!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> After a good cut on the front I gave the girls a nice bath, shampoo and blow dry 😎
> 
> 
> Me and my crew 👍🏾


Dang Slim. How much weight you lost?


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a good cut on the front I gave the girls a nice bath, shampoo and blow dry 😎
> 
> 
> Me and my crew 👍🏾
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang Slim. How much weight you lost?
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: started out at 205 and holding 185 :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

ctrav said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a good cut on the front I gave the girls a nice bath, shampoo and blow dry 😎
> 
> 
> Me and my crew 👍🏾
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang Slim. How much weight you lost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: started out at 205 and holding 185 :thumbup:
Click to expand...

This is why I like push mowing the back 40...


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang Slim. How much weight you lost?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: started out at 205 and holding 185 :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I like push mowing the back 40...
Click to expand...

Congrats. I always struggle with keeping the weight off during winter. Maybe this will be the year I take the boxes and coat rack off the treadmill and use it. :no:


----------



## Cjames1603

Cut and now I feel better


----------



## ctrav

Cjames1603 said:


> Cut and now I feel better


Looking good 👍🏾


----------



## Way2low01

Mowed the yard this morning before the nasty heat set in. Lack of rain and 90-100 degree days for the past few weeks have been killer here in NC. Hoping Mother Nature brings us a nice steady rain here soon.


----------



## Thor865

Density is key


----------



## Amaxwell5

:nod:


Cjames1603 said:


> Cut and now I feel better


----------



## cnet24

Thor865 said:


> Density is key


That's some nice looking grand. What's your HOC?


----------



## LBK_419

Came back from vacation and trimmed the yard and pulled off some vegetables... tomato plants are at about 7 ft now..


----------



## Thor865

cnet24 said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Density is key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's some nice looking grand. What's your HOC?
Click to expand...

Thanks. .42 hoc


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed and yes I looks bad. Definitely need to do a small scalp job to reset everything.


----------



## Darrell_KC

Over the weekend, I finally finished raking/bagging all of the dead grass from my backyard till job. The ground is now cleared and open, and I have to do some leveling of a few spots after a bad rainstorm. I ended up with over 20 bags, each weighing over 30lbs of dead grass.

Today my Sun Joe thatcher/scarifier arrives, and Ill be able to run it over the front and sides and get the ground opened up for seeding. This project has turned into one delay after another, but this week I should finally get to seeding, and then the hoping begins. Im tired of looking at the bright yellow grass and its about time to kick into another gear!


----------



## ktgrok

Yesterday AM I mowed and trimmed. Last night I put down 0.25#N per 1K of fertilizer with micros, and a good dose of sea kelp and humic/fulvic. Today I sprayed Celsius as the weather was cooperating - staying under 90 degrees, humid, no rain until this afternoon. Now I'm trying to tell myself to be patient, as i know Celsius isn't a quick kill, although I'm hoping that the dose of Quicksilver the weeds got last week has a cumulative effect with the Celsius. 
Tonight I need to edge along the street, that's looking rough. Darn common bermuda wants to send runners out into the middle of the asphalt.


----------



## Two9tene

Well had the itch and I scratched the f*#k out it this morning. I thinned my baby out and gave her a good ol summer scalping! Down to a .33" HOC for the time being. Goal HOC is to remain at a .44"

Dethatched and scalped & Applied some 18-24-06:

































Topped her off with some H2O


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> Well had the itch and I scratched the f*#k out it this morning. I thinned my baby out and gave her a good ol summer scalping! Down to a .33" HOC for the time being. Goal HOC is to remain at a .44"
> 
> Dethatched and scalped & Applied some 18-24-06:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topped her off with some H2O


Yep I would say you took care of that itch for sure :lol: :lol:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Trimmed, edged, and cut down a tree to allow more airflow.

Decision to make do I do a mini scalp down to 2.5 from 3?


----------



## andymac7

CenlaLowell said:


> Trimmed, edged, and cut down a tree to allow more airflow.
> 
> Decision to make do I do a mini scalp down to 2.5 from 3?


I would say do it! I did a mini scalp from 3" to 2", which is really like taking it down to 1.5" for my mower, and resetting those stems REALLY greened things up for me. If you haven't yet, watch this video. I think he explains things really well for those of us still using a rotary AND currently have a hilly/bumpy yard.






I think I'm gonna set my deck to the 3" mark, cut it for 2-3 weeks there, and as soon as I see a bit of browning, take it down to 2" again. Of course fungus could be a bit more of an issue, but that's what fungicide is for, and it's relatively cheap.


----------



## CenlaLowell

andymac7 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trimmed, edged, and cut down a tree to allow more airflow.
> 
> Decision to make do I do a mini scalp down to 2.5 from 3?
> 
> 
> 
> I would say do it! I did a mini scalp from 3" to 2", which is really like taking it down to 1.5" for my mower, and resetting those stems REALLY greened things up for me. If you haven't yet, watch this video. I think he explains things really well for those of us still using a rotary AND currently have a hilly/bumpy yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna set my deck to the 3" mark, cut it for 2-3 weeks there, and as soon as I see a bit of browning, take it down to 2" again. Of course fungus could be a bit more of an issue, but that's what fungicide is for, and it's relatively cheap.
Click to expand...

Thanks man


----------



## ktgrok

Went back down to 1.5" from 2". Will be going down to 1" later this week.


----------



## ctrav

Cut the front at 5/8"
I don't mean to be a reel snob and I'm certainly not knocking rotary mowing as I love my new rotary...however, there is something so different, calming and satisfying about reel mowers. Just saying...


----------



## ctrav

ktgrok said:


> Went back down to 1.5" from 2". Will be going down to 1" later this week.


Awesome...I'm at 2" on the back and the day after I cut it just looks shaggy to me. I'm working with Bermuda Tif419...


----------



## elm34

Double cut in two directions today. Noticing some scalping in several areas. Debating on either raising the HOC from .75 or scalping it down to .50.


----------



## jakemauldin

ctrav said:


> Cut the front at 5/8"
> I don't mean to be a reel snob and I'm certainly not knocking rotary mowing as I love my new rotary...however, there is something so different, calming and satisfying about reel mowers. Just saying...


So SNOBBY!! Haha JKJK. I was hopeful I would get to Reel cut mine this year but the torrential downpours messed that up by washing 12" ruts into my yard. I'm planning to fill those in sooner than later. But I doubt a Reel is in my near future!


----------



## Amaxwell5

I just watered in the sand some more. It's starting to pop through everywhere but the spots that were really low. I'm ready to see how flat it is with the mower. 1st pic is 7-17-19,second pic is today


----------



## ktgrok

ctrav said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went back down to 1.5" from 2". Will be going down to 1" later this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome...I'm at 2" on the back and the day after I cut it just looks shaggy to me. I'm working with Bermuda Tif419...
Click to expand...

Exactly! I thought going to 2" would give it more ability to photosynthesize to come back from the army worm damage but it just looks scraggly. I mowed yesterday and today it looked bleh. Much better at 1.5". Going to try 1" later this week to see how that looks.


----------



## Darrell_KC

Got my SunJoe Dethatcher. Finally, a tool that turned into a total time saver. Ive been striking out left and right on making things easier, or having things get delayed day after day.

My front yard was in pretty good shape post scalping, but i wanted to give it a nice dethatching to open up more spots and get better seed to soil contact. The scarifier worked even better than expected. I have the front lawn two passes.

The first two pics were the side I havent finished, for context sake. The 2nd two pictures are post scarifier and 2 pass dethatching. One pic is a long shot, and the other is a straight down look


----------



## Redtwin

Amaxwell5 said:


> I just watered in the sand some more. It's starting to pop through everywhere but the spots that were really low. I'm ready to see how flat it is with the mower. 1st pic is 7-17-19,second pic is today


That looks AWESOME! I love the flowers to limit the neighborhood dogs from peeing on the hydrant. Does it work? I'm thinking of doing something like that to my mailbox.


----------



## ctrav

Reflecting on where I started and where I am today. Thank you TLF!!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> Reflecting on where I started and where I am today. Thank you TLF!!


You did the work. And the rewards are well deserved.


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reflecting on where I started and where I am today. Thank you TLF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did the work. And the rewards are well deserved.
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy...


----------



## ENC_Lawn

ctrav said:


> Reflecting on where I started and where I am today. Thank you TLF!!


Looks great @ctrav And I know what you mean about the Reel cut.

Once you get use to your lawn being cut below 1 inch HOC with a reel everything above 1 inch not reel cut seems to look shaggy?

Its just a different "healthy" in my experience!

Again great job on your lawn!!!


----------



## William

Finally got my builder to agree to fix my drainage and sod my back yard. Let the fun begin!


----------



## ctrav

William said:


> Finally got my builder to agree to fix my drainage and sod my back yard. Let the fun begin!


Awesome news!


----------



## ctrav

ENC_Lawn said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reflecting on where I started and where I am today. Thank you TLF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great @ctrav And I know what you mean about the Reel cut.
> 
> Once you get use to your lawn being cut below 1 inch HOC with a reel everything above 1 inch not reel cut seems to look shaggy?
> 
> Its just a different "healthy" in my experience!
> 
> Again great job on your lawn!!!
Click to expand...

Much appreciated!


----------



## CenlaLowell

I definitely was worried about dropping my hoc, but it went well. I didn't sand this side of the yard this year and it definitely shows.


----------



## ktgrok

Nothing yet, and it's killing me. Y'all have made me an addict. I don't get my lawn time and I'm cranky. Hoping to get out there this evening, probably going to put down some chelated iron.


----------



## SWB

Fertilized my dead lawn and mowed the goosegrass next to the carport.....


----------



## cglarsen

@SWB On the bright side I think you could have one heck of a PRG winter lawn this year.

It could be worse. I've lost track of how many 1000s or plugs I've done and still have little progress to show for it.


----------



## SWB

cglarsen said:


> @SWB On the bright side I think you could have one heck of a PRG winter lawn this year.
> 
> It could be worse. I've lost track of how many 1000s or plugs I've done and still have little progress to show for it.


Ok....you have me beat! wow


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Took this quick pic from inside the house after I took the HOC back down to .5 inches after our heavy rain yesterday.

Before.



After.


----------



## ctrav

ENC_Lawn said:


> Took this quick pic from inside the house after I took the HOC back down to .5 inches after our heavy rain yesterday.
> 
> Before.
> 
> 
> 
> After.


Nice work!


----------



## Amaxwell5

Redtwin said:


> Amaxwell5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watered in the sand some more. It's starting to pop through everywhere but the spots that were really low. I'm ready to see how flat it is with the mower. 1st pic is 7-17-19,second pic is today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks AWESOME! I love the flowers to limit the neighborhood dogs from peeing on the hydrant. Does it work? I'm thinking of doing something like that to my mailbox.
Click to expand...

Haha. Fortunately I don't have many dogs on my road besides my own, so I never have any pee spots in the front yard. But yeah I would think it would help. It may put the flowers in danger but that's better than burnt grass spots. :thumbup:


----------



## ktgrok

Sprayed some chelated iron last night right before putting the kids to bed. My husband came home later and without thinking about how it sounded the first thing I asked as he walked in was, "Did you notice the lawn smelling like blood?" Poor man just blinked a few times and said, "um, no." I think he was afraid to ask, lol.

Then this morning I was excited to mow and lower the HOC to 1". I'd had a crappy night's sleep, nightmares about being fired from a job I haven't even had in 10 years (and was never fired from, I've never been fired), etc and I'm out of my ADHD meds on top of it. Figured a bit of time on the lawn would make everything better. Got out there, adjusted the wheels, and it immediately started raining. :roll:

Guess I'll be stuck inside. Probably for the best, as the dream about getting fired was likely triggered by how far behind I am on my writing deadline, or by how far behind I am on cleaning and laundry, lol. Subconsiously I'm either afraid my publisher is going to ask for the advance back or my husband is going to fire me as a housewife. Rain will help me focus on those things - but I'd rather be in the lawn.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

ctrav said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took this quick pic from inside the house after I took the HOC back down to .5 inches after our heavy rain yesterday.
> 
> Before.
> 
> 
> 
> After.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work!
Click to expand...

Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Cdub5_

Enduring a 3 day battle with wasps in my backyard. 
Armed with wasp spray I was able to knock down their nest this morning, but I haven't been able to dispose of it yet so they are still occasionally flying around.
Any tips on what to do next?
The backyard is off limits right now until this gets under control.


----------



## cnet24

Cdub5_ said:


> Enduring a 3 day battle with wasps in my backyard.
> Armed with wasp spray I was able to knock down their nest this morning, but I haven't been able to dispose of it yet so they are still occasionally flying around.
> Any tips on what to do next?
> The backyard is off limits right now until this gets under control.


12 gauge?


----------



## ktgrok




----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed the rest of the yard at the standard 3 inch HOC. If my scalping job comes out good I will do the rest of the yard the same.


----------



## falconsfan

Cdub5_ said:


> Enduring a 3 day battle with wasps in my backyard.
> Armed with wasp spray I was able to knock down their nest this morning, but I haven't been able to dispose of it yet so they are still occasionally flying around.
> Any tips on what to do next?
> The backyard is off limits right now until this gets under control.


Hit them again but wait till dusk. They will be less active and there will be more wasps in the nest.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Finished removing my pavers and created my natural edge.


----------



## ktgrok

Nice live edge! I really want to do that...but then I remember how thick the tree roots are in the bed area, and how many landscape rocks are still buried in there from previous owners....and man, I don't want to mess with it.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

ktgrok said:


> Nice live edge! I really want to do that...but then I remember how thick the tree roots are in the bed area, and how many landscape rocks are still buried in there from previous owners....and man, I don't want to mess with it.


Thanks! I still need to shape it some. It was a beast to dig up in the clay with all the rocks I hit. I found it much easier to irrigate the area and then resume creating the edge to loosen things up a bit.


----------



## Amaxwell5

MeanDean said:


> Finished removing my pavers and created my natural edge.
> Nice work. That looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## JRS 9572

@MeanDean Being a southerner by birth. I can't shake using pine straw. But seeing what you've done. I may be starting to come to the dark side.  :thumbup:


----------



## Keepin It Reel

JRS 9572 said:


> @MeanDean Being a southerner by birth. I can't shake using pine straw. But seeing what you've done. I may be starting to come to the dark side.  :thumbup:


Thanks man! My wife didn't want me to remove our pavers at first but I really like a natural defined edge much better. Plus I maintain the yard so my argument won lol


----------



## CenlaLowell

Fertilized with a 10-10-10 on the side lot that I did the mini scalp on.


----------



## Two9tene

Watched @Ware lay down rotary stripes on that ditch!!! Lol



I feel your pain brother! I feel your pain...


----------



## Ware

Two9tene said:


> Watched Ware lay down rotary stripes on that ditch!!! Lol


 :lol:


----------



## Two9tene

Ware said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watched Ware lay down rotary stripes on that ditch!!! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Did you make that thread yet?


----------



## ktgrok

Did some quick(ish) weeding..hoping the Celsius will eventually kill it but figure the sooner I clear it out, the sooner the bermuda can take over. In the meantime, at least it isn't growing/spreading. Also applied Scotts Disease Ex and Bioadvanced Lawn Fungus.


----------



## Ware

Two9tene said:


> Did you make that thread yet?


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=12012


----------



## Two9tene

Ware said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you make that thread yet?
> 
> 
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=12012
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: thanks brother!


----------



## daniel3507

Sprayed pgr and iron and ran into a clogged sprayer. Definitely did not get a consistent spray pattern so we'll see what happens.


----------



## ctrav

Made a mistake and had to scalp the entire back 40 😳. I won't bore you here as the details will be in my journal 👍🏾


----------



## cglarsen

Picked up some Milo


----------



## Two9tene

cglarsen said:


> Picked up some Milo


Is this a meme, minus the caption?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed azoxystrobin and installed more of the Rubbermaid track parts


----------



## BermudaBoy

My little tree gave up the ghost so it was time to say goodbye. She didn't survive the great lawn renovation of 2019.


----------



## cglarsen

Two9tene said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up some Milo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a meme, minus the caption?
Click to expand...

Nope that's 2000lbs of Class A biosolids.


----------



## Two9tene

cglarsen said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up some Milo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a meme, minus the caption?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope that's 2000lbs of Class A biosolids.
Click to expand...

Well that being said I'd take 100lbs off your hands!


----------



## Topcat

Gave it a quick cut. FAS and Humic acid going down in the AM.


----------



## Darrell_KC

Finally.... Seed down has been completed!

I woke up at 8am today, and finished raking out the side yard, tossed down the milorganite and seed and then hit it with a bit of seed mulch in trickier areas. Moved to the backyard, and gave the ground one more raking since i dethatched it. Ended up pulling out another 5 full bags of dead grass and debris. Used the rest of my yukon seed covering the back. Between the front yard, side and back I used about 35lbs of yukon seed for about 12k square feet.

The hardest physical labor is done, and now I am on to watering, monitoring, moving sprinkers and most importantly, prayer. I planted the 2 planters I had in a couple bare spots in the backyard, and gave them some water to get going. It looks funny as hell, seeing 3 small clusters of green grass, but its hope for the future! The potted bermuda already has runners forming which Im sure I will be borrowing from once they begin growing after transplanting. I had 4 clusters of grass but one completely tore apart while I was planting it. I decided to plant it anyways with some dirt, tamp it down and see if the bermuda can recover and start growing again.

I already know I will have a few areas that will provide a big challenge. Just this week, the day after I laid my seed, the brand new house next door got sod delivered. The sodders must have taken pity on me, they actually sodded over the area by my backyard fence. Fortunately, I did not seed this area. They did a nice job, so Ill let it stay for now. Its about a 2 foot walkway and 20 feet long. They also crept over the property line a few times and put down some extra bits of sod to fill in some holes. While I appreciated their effort, these were quickly removed and have been seeded with yukon. Due to the neighbors now running sprinklers for a long while, parts of my backyard are flooding a bit. Thats going to be a problem for growth I know, but it is what it is.

My goal originally was to be done with seeding by August. Mission accomplished. Thanks to everyone whose been helping me through this, its been a bear and its hurt having a completely dead yard but hopefully happier days are on the horizon!


----------



## ktgrok

My biggest advice is have something on hand for weeds. Quicksilver or the like.


----------



## ctrav

Got in a nice cut on the front at 5/8". I'm a little concerned with the Texas heat taking its toll as I'm getting a couple of rough spots..


----------



## elm34

I beat up the Bermuda pretty bad today. But I know it will recover.
Before

After first pass with the sunjoe.


----------



## ctrav

elm34 said:


> I beat up the Bermuda pretty bad today. But I know it will recover.
> Before
> 
> After first pass with the sunjoe.


Good work and yes it will!


----------



## bmadams

Can anyone tell me what this weed is?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Cleaned out my shed


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/cZIzJGpH_3E


----------



## thegrassisgreener

Threw down 1/4lb on N via Milo and sprayed round 3 of N-ext Bio Stim Package. Also starting a YouTube channel. Let me know what you think of my rookie video. 
https://youtu.be/citojV-ELJE


----------



## TNTurf

Ware said:


>


Just checking, about .47oz per M on the PGR? (3.5oz over 7.5k)


----------



## Ware

TNTurf said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking, about .47oz per M on the PGR? (3.5oz over 7.5k)
Click to expand...

No, I use the 0.38 oz rate - but I have been mixing up a full tank (9 gallons) and spray the last ~1.5 gallons on the ditch. 7.5k is the area I reel mow. :thumbup:


----------



## TNTurf

Ware said:


> TNTurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking, about .47oz per M on the PGR? (3.5oz over 7.5k)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I use the 0.38 oz rate - but I have been mixing up a full tank (9 gallons) and spray the last ~1.5 gallons on the ditch. 7.5k is the area I reel mow. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Gotcha, I was wondering if I should be using more. BTW, I have yet to try mixing Feature in the tank. In a bucket I still have a fair amount of sediment in the bottom after the first mix but I'll try it sometime it sure would be easier. I need to reseal around the left battery bolt first. I get mix seeping out once I get enough to cover it. I have been waiting until the last minute to pour in the last 3 gallons so I can take off spraying as soon as I do. Ha.

Edit: meant to say great video as always. I learn something new each one.


----------



## Topcat

I did a blanket application of Celsius in my backyard. I have some dollar weed and crab grass in a few places that was damaged when I had a tree removed last year.

Then sprayed a mix of FAS and Humic Acid on the front lawn.


----------



## RayTL

Got in a quick mow yesterday evening and 2nd PGR app. Now, can we get just a little rain?


----------



## agrassman

Mowed, fixed 2 sprinkler heads and put some metal edging in along a flower bed.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Trimmed and edged.


----------



## ktgrok

I went all biological warfare on my lawn, and sprayed a mix of Spinosad (natural caterpillar killer for armyworms) and Southern Ag Garden Friendly Fungicide (probiotic that helps fight fungus). Also earlier in the day mowed and put down the Simple Gro Solutions Kelp/Humic/Fulvic blend.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Mowed yesterday.


----------



## ctrav

Got in a cut on the back at 1.5". I do don want to raise the HOC back up to 2" 😩


----------



## ENC_Lawn

ctrav said:


> Got in a cut on the back at 1.5". I do don want to raise the HOC back up to 2" 😩


Looks Good!

It sounds crazy but I think all this low REEL mowing / heat stress is going to my head....where I am starting to like the look of longer Bermuda!

I must be going crazy!


----------



## ctrav

Looks Good!

It sounds crazy but I think all this low REEL mowing / heat stress is going to my head....where I am starting to like the look of longer Bermuda!

I must be going crazy! 
[/quote]

It's not horrible but I'm afraid it won't green back up properly unless I go back to 2" as the ground is to uneven to cut at 1" then get back to 1.5"...


----------



## ENC_Lawn

ctrav said:


> Looks Good!
> 
> It sounds crazy but I think all this low REEL mowing / heat stress is going to my head....where I am starting to like the look of longer Bermuda!
> 
> I must be going crazy!


It's not horrible but I'm afraid it won't green back up properly unless I go back to 2" as the ground is to uneven to cut at 1" then get back to 1.5"...
[/quote]

Yeah I can see the scalping...but I see the potential as well. Plus it looks to me besides the scalping...it looks pretty dense.


----------



## ctrav

ENC_Lawn said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Good!
> 
> It sounds crazy but I think all this low REEL mowing / heat stress is going to my head....where I am starting to like the look of longer Bermuda!
> 
> I must be going crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> It's not horrible but I'm afraid it won't green back up properly unless I go back to 2" as the ground is to uneven to cut at 1" then get back to 1.5"...
Click to expand...

Yeah I can see the scalping...but I see the potential as well. Plus it looks to me besides the scalping...it looks pretty dense.
[/quote]

Oh it's dense for sure...dang yard won't listen to me at all 🤣. You have my interest so when you say potential what are your thoughts for the grass??? Love suggestions 👍🏾


----------



## ENC_Lawn

ctrav said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Good!
> 
> It sounds crazy but I think all this low REEL mowing / heat stress is going to my head....where I am starting to like the look of longer Bermuda!
> 
> I must be going crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> It's not horrible but I'm afraid it won't green back up properly unless I go back to 2" as the ground is to uneven to cut at 1" then get back to 1.5"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I can see the scalping...but I see the potential as well. Plus it looks to me besides the scalping...it looks pretty dense.
Click to expand...

Oh it's dense for sure...dang yard won't listen to me at all 🤣. You have my interest so when you say potential what are your thoughts for the grass??? Love suggestions 👍🏾
[/quote]

Going off memory of your lawn...your backyard is beautiful with the pool and the fence line.

I have always liked the way a large lawn "pasture size" can look golf course green....so I think for the majority of the lawn that size a nice cut at the lowest height a rotary can go and Not scalp would be where I would start.

Maybe start with 1,000 square feet every weekend next season with sand and by the end of the year "by doing it in sections" you could cover 4,000 square feet a month and have your backyard level enough a good sharp rotary blade cut would look good with a lot less scalping.

I leveled my backyard last year (Its about 8,000 square feet) and It improved the scalping big time and that was with common bermuda.

So a good leveling job helps a rotary big time in my experience.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

First ever spot spray with Celsius+Certainty to Cee Eye Ell Ell the few remaining nutsedge and buttonweed. Tried not to overspray at the high rate, but we'll see how much the Bermuda fades in those spots.


----------



## ctrav

ENC_Lawn said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not horrible but I'm afraid it won't green back up properly unless I go back to 2" as the ground is to uneven to cut at 1" then get back to 1.5"...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I can see the scalping...but I see the potential as well. Plus it looks to me besides the scalping...it looks pretty dense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it's dense for sure...dang yard won't listen to me at all 🤣. You have my interest so when you say potential what are your thoughts for the grass??? Love suggestions 👍🏾
Click to expand...

Going off memory of your lawn...your backyard is beautiful with the pool and the fence line.

I have always liked the way a large lawn "pasture size" can look golf course green....so I think for the majority of the lawn that size a nice cut at the lowest height a rotary can go and Not scalp would be where I would start.

Maybe start with 1,000 square feet every weekend next season with sand and by the end of the year "by doing it in sections" you could cover 4,000 square feet a month and have your backyard level enough a good sharp rotary blade cut would look good with a lot less scalping.

I leveled my backyard last year (Its about 8,000 square feet) and It improved the scalping big time and that was with common bermuda.

So a good leveling job helps a rotary big time in my experience.
[/quote]

Great ideas and that is part of my 2-3 year plan. First step was working on my ridge out front and that's doing much better. Second was giving the reel mower a shot on the front and I really enjoy it. Next spring I will level the front (all 8k plus) and continue the primary focus out there. Once this is completed I will most certainly work on the back in sections as you suggested. I have it mapped out already and will work on the budget...

Thanks for the responses :thumbup:


----------



## ENC_Lawn

ctrav said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I can see the scalping...but I see the potential as well. Plus it looks to me besides the scalping...it looks pretty dense.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it's dense for sure...dang yard won't listen to me at all 🤣. You have my interest so when you say potential what are your thoughts for the grass??? Love suggestions 👍🏾
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going off memory of your lawn...your backyard is beautiful with the pool and the fence line.
> 
> I have always liked the way a large lawn "pasture size" can look golf course green....so I think for the majority of the lawn that size a nice cut at the lowest height a rotary can go and Not scalp would be where I would start.
> 
> Maybe start with 1,000 square feet every weekend next season with sand and by the end of the year "by doing it in sections" you could cover 4,000 square feet a month and have your backyard level enough a good sharp rotary blade cut would look good with a lot less scalping.
> 
> I leveled my backyard last year (Its about 8,000 square feet) and It improved the scalping big time and that was with common bermuda.
> 
> So a good leveling job helps a rotary big time in my experience.
Click to expand...

Great ideas and that is part of my 2-3 year plan. First step was working on my ridge out front and that's doing much better. Second was giving the reel mower a shot on the front and I really enjoy it. Next spring I will level the front (all 8k plus) and continue the primary focus out there. Once this is completed I will most certainly work on the back in sections as you suggested. I have it mapped out already and will work on the budget...

Thanks for the responses :thumbup:
[/quote]

@ctrav

Awesome...I look forward to watching the transformation!!! :thumbup:


----------



## zcabe

Added 3 flats of annuals to try and fill in my front bed.


----------



## Two9tene

Dew-knocking Wet mow this morning.







App of T-Nex, RGS, and MicroGreen.

Overdosed the mullet in the back with 3 Oz. Of T-Nex.

Also spotted signs of dollar spot:


----------



## WDE46

Got some MSMA finally and sprayed it on Sunday. It's already had a good effect on most of the Dallisgrass. I'm not sure why but the label said to mow to 1-1.5" before spraying. I did so, but it's counter to what all other foliar herbicides say to do. Not sure if it's going to get everything or not. If it does not, then I'll spray again when the dallisgrass is long in a month.

Also found my new Zoysia has lawn rust. Not quite sure why since I've been feeding it lots of nitrogen to push growth. MAybe watered too often and it pooled. I've cut back to every 3 days.


----------



## jdpber

Began the multi evening task of trimming all of the 40 something shrubs. Not a 2 gallons pot boxwood, but full blown adult shrubs. Over half need the 6' ladder. Most are 3-4' tall.


----------



## ctrav

Got in a nice cut at 5/8". Holding steady for 90 percent of the lawn. One section of the ridge is showing a little heat stress so I'm going to add a tad bit more water in the area.


----------



## Dawg1419

WDE46 said:


> Got some MSMA finally and sprayed it on Sunday. It's already had a good effect on most of the Dallisgrass. I'm not sure why but the label said to mow to 1-1.5" before spraying. I did so, but it's counter to what all other foliar herbicides say to do. Not sure if it's going to get everything or not. If it does not, then I'll spray again when the dallisgrass is long in a month.
> 
> Also found my new Zoysia has lawn rust. Not quite sure why since I've been feeding it lots of nitrogen to push growth. MAybe watered too often and it pooled. I've cut back to every 3 days.


For rust apply your fungicide. Check your PH. Guarantee it's low.


----------



## jakemauldin

Day 46 3rd cut on the front, how about those runners!


----------



## ctrav

jakemauldin said:


> Day 46 3rd cut on the front, how about those runners!


woo hoo... run baby run :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## voteforfilthy89

Got home and worked on pulling a couple plugs with the home-made 4" plugger, now to get them in the right spot


----------



## anthonybilotta

Mowed the lawn rotary low  now if only I could convince the wife to let me buy a reel mower but she said the lawn already looks good enough. Also definitely need to do some leveling. Applying pgr tonight

3 weeks post scalp:


----------



## Darrell_KC

I walked around and picked some weeds that are getting started, and while doing so I noticed.... Germination!!



Seed went down in the front yard 6 days ago. Nothing yet on the sides and back, those were seeded on July 28th.


----------



## Two9tene

anthonybilotta said:


> Mowed the lawn rotary low  now if only I could convince the wife to let me buy a reel mower but she said the lawn already looks good enough. Also definitely need to do some leveling. Applying pgr tonight
> 
> 3 weeks post scalp:


That looks pretty low to me! Looks really good! :thumbup:


----------



## Two9tene




----------



## WDE46

Dawg1419 said:


> WDE46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got some MSMA finally and sprayed it on Sunday. It's already had a good effect on most of the Dallisgrass. I'm not sure why but the label said to mow to 1-1.5" before spraying. I did so, but it's counter to what all other foliar herbicides say to do. Not sure if it's going to get everything or not. If it does not, then I'll spray again when the dallisgrass is long in a month.
> 
> Also found my new Zoysia has lawn rust. Not quite sure why since I've been feeding it lots of nitrogen to push growth. MAybe watered too often and it pooled. I've cut back to every 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> For rust apply your fungicide. Check your PH. Guarantee it's low.
Click to expand...

Yeah it probably is still low. I applied a TON of lime early spring to prepare it. Probably still needs more lime and time to fix. I've got a couple bags that I'll put out this weekend and I'll put out some disease X or something.


----------



## jakemauldin

I also picked up some more Lesco 18-24-12 from SiteOne to throw down in the morning. As well as received some MSMA, 2,4-d , and some Certainty from the good ol' Do My Own hopefully with those I'll surely be able to handle some weed pressure.


----------



## WDE46

jakemauldin said:


> I also picked up some more Lesco 18-24-12 from SiteOne to throw down in the morning. As well as received some MSMA, 2,4-d , and some Certainty from the good ol' Do My Own hopefully with those I'll surely be able to handle some weed pressure.


I'm really satisfied with the results from my MSMA and Dallisgrass. I wish I had bought it at the beginning of the season. Hope you have good luck too.


----------



## jakemauldin

WDE46 said:


> jakemauldin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up some more Lesco 18-24-12 from SiteOne to throw down in the morning. As well as received some MSMA, 2,4-d , and some Certainty from the good ol' Do My Own hopefully with those I'll surely be able to handle some weed pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really satisfied with the results from my MSMA and Dallisgrass. I wish I had bought it at the beginning of the season. Hope you have good luck too.
Click to expand...

When did you apply it?


----------



## WDE46

jakemauldin said:


> WDE46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jakemauldin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up some more Lesco 18-24-12 from SiteOne to throw down in the morning. As well as received some MSMA, 2,4-d , and some Certainty from the good ol' Do My Own hopefully with those I'll surely be able to handle some weed pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really satisfied with the results from my MSMA and Dallisgrass. I wish I had bought it at the beginning of the season. Hope you have good luck too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you apply it?
Click to expand...

Check my journal. 3 days ago and most of the dallisgrass is really hating life.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Had an area, didn't know what kind of grass it was so I tried different chemicals to.kill it. This information was based off of opinions on TLF. Anywho I could not.get a.kill so I sprayed with glyphosate today


----------



## jakemauldin

Two9tene said:


>


That's what it's all about!


----------



## Two9tene

@jakemauldin

Hell yeah brother!!!

🙌🏼💦👍🏼


----------



## Two9tene

Gave her a quick cut and enjoyed the view from several angles! Lol :lol:


----------



## Two9tene

Got my TLF swag today! Couldn't decide on a good photo! Yal be the judge:

#1

#2

#3

#4


----------



## Teej

I learned that I should pre-treat for grubs. Did some digging last night and found white grubs after noticing damage. Applied a grub treatment this morning.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Just mowed. Fertilized a small area that I'm trying to get to grow in


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> Got my TLF swag today! Couldn't decide on a good photo! Yal be the judge:
> 
> #1
> 
> #2
> 
> #3
> 
> #4


The golf ball is not level...looks to be off by .018" 🤔


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> Got my TLF swag today! Couldn't decide on a good photo! Yal be the judge:
> 
> #1
> 
> #2
> 
> #3
> 
> #4


#4 👍🏾


----------



## bmadams

A few progress photos of my lawn leveling. Final picture was first mow after aerating and sanding using the reel mower JD 220A. I used the Honda rotary until I had confidence I wouldn't damage the reel with the sand. Def have a ways to go, and ignore the edge job I only had time to get in the mow yesterday.

June 28


July 2


July 2


July 5th


July 10th


July 18 update mowed at 3/4" using the Honda and applied 1st T-nex application.



July 24th Almost 1 month after sand



August 1st. First mow with JD220A after sanding


----------



## voteforfilthy89

Did a mini leveling project, former owners had a garden and built up a hump from constantly turning up the soil in that area. Took a third of a cubic yard of sand to get it close. Looks like this will be an ongoing longterm project


----------



## ktgrok

Dug up a bunch of grassy weeds, because I'm impatient. Pretty sure my back is going to be angry at me about that. I at least thought to have the kids pick them all up and put them in the basket, rather than me having to keep bending over to do that, so hopefully I can walk tomorrow. I had NO idea how many whatever these are there were (actually, pretty sure it's an assortment of grassy weeds, cause I'm classy that way). I can't WAIT to be able to use pre-emergent and not deal with this next year!
Also, there is a CRAP ton of wild bermuda in my seeded bermuda. I'm letting it be, for the most part, as it is better than dirt, and given the neighborhood, mixed bermuda is better than most people's yards.


----------



## driver_7

This sums up my week.


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my TLF swag today! Couldn't decide on a good photo! Yal be the judge:
> 
> #1
> 
> #2
> 
> #3
> 
> #4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The golf ball is not level...looks to be off by .018" 🤔
Click to expand...

Hahah!!


----------



## Two9tene

717driver said:


> This sums up my week.


That looks like tons-oh-fun! "No one said it would be easy, but they promised it would be worth it.."


----------



## jakemauldin

Threw down some Lesco 18-24-12 at about .5lb/1k then watered it in after I cut the back yard in prep for Cornhole and beers with the wife.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

Cut the Bermuda and put down a shtton of Milo in anticipation of rain, which is falling hard right now. yay.
Also worked over some areas, previously cored, with a pitchfork for aeration and decompaction.


----------



## MarkV

#ScrewDriverTest


----------



## ctrav

Just finished a cut on the back 40 with the new mulching blade. Raised the deck up from 1.5" to 2" and no scalping! Going to toss down some fertilizer this evening so she should look good in a couple of weeks...


----------



## Redtwin

Got a quick mow in at 1" and put the mower away just as a thunderstorm dumped on us. I was going to spray my first ever app of AS, but the rain put an end to those plans. We got 1.25" in just over an hour. It finished off with a nice double rainbow. Gotta say it was an enjoyable mow.


----------



## jimbeckel

Aerated, collected and bagged, sanded half the yard and going to finish sanding, fertilizing and watering tomorrow.


----------



## ctrav

Used this little guy on my back 40 and absolutely love it. Lots of control and quick...


----------



## ctrav

Got my cut on the front done at 5/8". Then tossed a little fertilizer and Disease Ex down to see if it helps with the couple of brown spots that showed up... Then I gave the girls a quick shower 😎


----------



## Two9tene

@ctrav



Loving that double dark green!


----------



## Two9tene

Showed my lawn some love and gave her some diamonds!







Put some sag on my GM:


----------



## ktgrok

Repeat Celsius app, with 20-0-0 and a biological fungicide. About 2 days early to reapply, but it was under 90 degrees all day and overcast, with no rain, and that doesn't happen often, plus husband is leaving for a week for a conference so getting time for yard work is going to be tough once he leaves. Hoping the grass doesn't take too big a ding, but it's looking healthy so I think it can take it. Edged the front and transferred some stolons sort of haphazardly into the bare areas. Cursed the stupid maple tree roots that make me mow higher and steal water and soil space from the grass. Took bad photos including one with my finger over the lens. (yes, grass is overgrown, purposely, since I was spraying weeds.)


----------



## ktgrok

ctrav said:


> Used this little guy on my back 40 and absolutely love it. Lots of control and quick...


My drop spreader got wet, and was getting all clogged so I had to change plans and use one of these (actually the scots one - not the whizz but the manual one like this). Was actually way faster, due to how far it throws the product.


----------



## Redtwin

@ctrav @Two9tene

Both of your yards look FANTASTIC!


----------



## Two9tene

Redtwin said:


> @ctrav @Two9tene
> 
> Both of your yards look FANTASTIC!


Thanks brother! Not 100% there yet though.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

I have been trying to avoid scalping my lawn but after going almost 8 days without a cut I finally have to scalp my lawn for a HOC reset. I went down 3 notches on my Toro Timemaster (6 to 3). I didn't take any pictures but it looks like I killed it all. :shock: There is rain in the forecast and I plan to apply some Carbon X. Wish me luck.


----------



## ctrav

Redtwin said:


> @ctrav @Two9tene
> 
> Both of your yards look FANTASTIC!


Much appreciated...


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> @ctrav
> 
> 
> 
> Loving that double dark green!


Thanks buddy but I think that angle always shows darker. I call it my money shot 😎


----------



## CenlaLowell

A bunch of this dead grass I killed now I'm raking it up. Will eventually be preparing to lay sod or watch the Bermuda take over


----------



## TN Hawkeye

CenlaLowell said:


> A bunch of this dead grass I killed now I'm raking it up. Will eventually be preparing to lay sod or watch the Bermuda take over


Did you ever figure out what type of grass it was?


----------



## ktgrok

Sprayed Dismiss at 3ml per 1K (0.1 oz per 1K, well under the low end for warm season, close to the 4oz/acre Greendoc recommended. I figured between hot weather rand having sprayed celsius yesterday that was safer). Also Lawnstar chelated iron (6%) at the 1.5oz rate and some Monterrrey BT caterpillar killer at 4tsp per gallon, just for grins. Not seeing anymore caterpillars but figured it was good to use as a preventative.

Temps were low 80s, but man that humidity is a killer! Husband got me some electrolyte Mio squeeze thing to flavor my water and I needed it today.


----------



## CenlaLowell

TN Hawkeye said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of this dead grass I killed now I'm raking it up. Will eventually be preparing to lay sod or watch the Bermuda take over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever figure out what type of grass it was?
Click to expand...

Nope tried plenty of chemicals in it. Got tired


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Channeled my inner Bob Ross and painted some unhappy little trees. The pallet consisted of Trimec, Glypho and some Dawn. I don't know what this weed is but it's definitely sensitive to that combo. These pics were 4 hours apart.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

ctrav said:


> Got my cut on the front done at 5/8". Then tossed a little fertilizer and Disease Ex down to see if it helps with the couple of brown spots that showed up... Then I gave the girls a quick shower 😎


Looking good bro. My lawn is struggling some yellow and brown spots too...this heat and lack of rain has been killer. Lots of cracks in the turf too.


----------



## ctrav

Philly_Gunner said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my cut on the front done at 5/8". Then tossed a little fertilizer and Disease Ex down to see if it helps with the couple of brown spots that showed up... Then I gave the girls a quick shower 😎
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good bro. My lawn is struggling some yellow and brown spots too...this heat and lack of rain has been killer. Lots of cracks in the turf too.
Click to expand...

Thanks...August in my parts will be brutal 😩


----------



## Philly_Gunner

ctrav said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my cut on the front done at 5/8". Then tossed a little fertilizer and Disease Ex down to see if it helps with the couple of brown spots that showed up... Then I gave the girls a quick shower 😎
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good bro. My lawn is struggling some yellow and brown spots too...this heat and lack of rain has been killer. Lots of cracks in the turf too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks...August in my parts will be brutal 😩
Click to expand...

Sam here man, I'm just south of FTW


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Philly_Gunner said:


> Channeled my inner Bob Ross and painted some unhappy little trees. The pallet consisted of Trimec, Glypho and some Dawn. I don't know what this weed is but it's definitely sensitive to that combo. These pics were 4 hours apart.


Reminds me of my wife's "desire" after 2 beers and after 8 beers.


----------



## jakemauldin

Wednesday on the left before second fert app. Today (day 50) on the right 4 days later. Sure does green up nice.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

TN Hawkeye said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Channeled my inner Bob Ross and painted some unhappy little trees. The pallet consisted of Trimec, Glypho and some Dawn. I don't know what this weed is but it's definitely sensitive to that combo. These pics were 4 hours apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of my wife's "desire" after 2 beers and after 8 beers.
Click to expand...

Bwahahahahaha!! Might be mine after 2 whiskey drinks and after 6...


----------



## Paul M

Spent a few hours clipping stolens off the top of my lawn. I'm having a looping problem with my St Augustine&#128577;


----------



## 985arrowhead

After being gone for two weeks I was finally able to get back home and mow.

I had scalped and sprayed PGR before I left, HOC .45. Raised to HOC .6 with yesterday's mow. May hold there as opposed to scalping again for the rest of the season.

But I want to level again and I probably still have 2 if not 3 more months in the season this year. So who knows where the HOC ends up!

Sprayed PGR, solitaire and Azoxy this morning first as foliar app. Then I applied bio-stem pack (Humic12, micro Greene, air8, RGS and sea kelp) in a soil app.

Anyone see a problem with that? I should have done the soil app first then the foliar but anyway. Waited 2 hours then watered it in for 10 minutes per zone.

Also, hope to have found a local contact at a golf course to service my JD. Bought a new bed knife and want to get the reel ground and the new knife put on.


----------



## Two9tene

Observed the 1/3rd rule today and gave her a quick trim:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, trimmed and edged.

Also cleaning up this area that I killed off.


----------



## ctrav

Due to serious scalping I had to raise my deck on the back to let it heal. This is the same area of the lawn from two different angles...


----------



## jakemauldin

Hose end sprayed MSMA @ a rate of 1.66 oz/k over the entire front yard. I should have spot checked this before blanket sprayed but I DIDN'T. SPRAY AND PRAY


----------



## bmadams

Can anyone tell me what I need to do for this algae type fungus? It's right near downspout on back patio. Thanks for the help!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Planned on moving some plugs into a bare area but I snapped the plugger in half on my first try. So I blanket sprayed Celsius to clean up a bunch of weeds. Tonight I plan to apply round 2 of Carbon X vs Scotts. Also going to spray FEature if I have time.


----------



## JRS 9572

I need to work on aiming, adjusting, etc., of the rainbirds this winter. Missing some spots. But I was proud after this cut all the same. 


Hat this hill with a passion. I almost want to make a big, long, shrub and flower bed out of it, and keep the flat part TifGrand. 
But you can see over near the screened in porch I've got some rain birds missing that spot.



Getting ready to take the small boxwood shrubs out. The far side where my truck is will extend the concrete pad. Hey Junior just got his license, and a truck. He's not parking on my grass.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Almost caught up on all my lawn care.

Mowed this morning.


----------



## ctrav

Leisurely cut on the front at 5/8". My string trimmer role so no edge work until next cut 😩. Also time to hit it with another app of Celsius...


----------



## andymac7

Went at it with the Proplugger last night at the far end of the yard, so the "last frontier" gets filled in with bermuda; hopefully before cool weather arrives. Going at it again here in a few.

So, we usually have our first frost mid October. In all honesty, Do you all think my plugs will fill in by then, or am I wasting time?


----------



## CenlaLowell

ctrav said:


> Leisurely cut on the front at 5/8". My string trimmer role so no edge work until next cut 😩. Also time to hit it with another app of Celsius...


When was the last time you leveled??


----------



## ctrav

CenlaLowell said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leisurely cut on the front at 5/8". My string trimmer role so no edge work until next cut 😩. Also time to hit it with another app of Celsius...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you leveled??
Click to expand...

I haven't as I was waiting until next year 😎. Like many others my budget has been exhausted for this year. I have considered picking up a half to a full yard at a time and doing it in sections. I would have to stop reel cutting and use the rotary (at least that's what I think I should do) to cut at 1".

What are you thinking??


----------



## ctrav

CenlaLowell said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leisurely cut on the front at 5/8". My string trimmer role so no edge work until next cut 😩. Also time to hit it with another app of Celsius...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you leveled??
Click to expand...

The scalp Mark you see in the top pic is from the reel mower as I don't reel cut that side because it's so limited. I just made a bad turn 😩


----------



## CenlaLowell

ctrav said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leisurely cut on the front at 5/8". My string trimmer role so no edge work until next cut 😩. Also time to hit it with another app of Celsius...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you leveled??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't as I was waiting until next year 😎. Like many others my budget has been exhausted for this year. I have considered picking up a half to a full yard at a time and doing it in sections. I would have to stop reel cutting and use the rotary (at least that's what I think I should do) to cut at 1".
> 
> What are you thinking??
Click to expand...

The backyard pic looks like it's been leveled with sand so I was just curious. I have 5 yards of river sand that should be coming my way on Friday. Over here it's 110$ for a load.


----------



## ctrav

CenlaLowell said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you leveled??
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't as I was waiting until next year 😎. Like many others my budget has been exhausted for this year. I have considered picking up a half to a full yard at a time and doing it in sections. I would have to stop reel cutting and use the rotary (at least that's what I think I should do) to cut at 1".
> 
> What are you thinking??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The backyard pic looks like it's been leveled with sand so I was just curious. I have 5 yards of river sand that should be coming my way on Friday. Over here it's 110$ for a load.
Click to expand...

My back yard is horrible. I have to cut at 2" minimum and even then I hit bad slots. So my safe route is 2.5" until I can do something in the future...


----------



## Two9tene

Threw down some Tournament Ready at rate of 3oz/1K sq ft and watered it in:


----------



## ktgrok

Quick trim along the beds and the fence with the fiskars long handled scissors, pulled a few weeds in the beds, and then put down chlorantraniliprole (via grub ex) as a preventative for any future army worm invasions. Rain was still holding off after that so I sprayed the last of my kelp/humic/fulvic and mixed in 1oz/K of Bifenthrin to help with ants, palmetto bugs, crickets, etc.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Got a little TLF swag!

Thanks @Ware



Oh, 🤯 Torpedo grass.... Thanks neighbor! Creeping over from under the fence. My Solitaire has quinclorac. We will see how the war goes.....


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Mowed.


----------



## ktgrok

Adjusted the blade on the manual reel mower, as it got knocked out of whack when I hit a stick, then mowed. Then sprayed an unknown quantity of 20-0-0....I was measuring it out and lost track of how many cups I'd poured in the tank. So..we shall see, lol. I supposed I could have somehow disposed of it and started over, but that's no fun. Oh, and I added some of the probiotic anti fungal stuff from southern agricultural, just as a preventative.


----------



## Two9tene

Threw some quick diamonds down this morning, not the best but it makes me feel good! Lol


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> Threw some quick diamonds down this morning, not the best but it makes me feel good! Lol


Always looking good...love your dedication! 👍🏾


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, double cut. I also did a mini scalp in two areas of my yard in anticipation of 5 yards of sand coming.


----------



## bigmks

Leveling so I can reel low! Now I have to figure if I'm going to apply some quick release fertilizer? I just applied 1/2 of 23-0-23 almost 2 weeks ago. Any suggestions?


----------



## Two9tene

bigmks said:


> Leveling so I can reel low! Now I have to figure if I'm going to apply some quick release fertilizer? I just applied 1/2 of 23-0-23 almost 2 weeks ago. Any suggestions?


Throw down a slow release (organic) fert so you don't overwhelm the turf. Water it in really good with the sand. Also, did you scalp or dethatch before you put down the sand?


----------



## ctrav

bigmks said:


> Leveling so I can reel low! Now I have to figure if I'm going to apply some quick release fertilizer? I just applied 1/2 of 23-0-23 almost 2 weeks ago. Any suggestions?


Awesome...what kind of sand is that? It looks super clean...


----------



## bigmks

ctrav said:


> bigmks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leveling so I can reel low! Now I have to figure if I'm going to apply some quick release fertilizer? I just applied 1/2 of 23-0-23 almost 2 weeks ago. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome...what kind of sand is that? It looks super clean...
Click to expand...

Mason sand yeah it was pretty clean.


----------



## bigmks

Two9tene said:


> bigmks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leveling so I can reel low! Now I have to figure if I'm going to apply some quick release fertilizer? I just applied 1/2 of 23-0-23 almost 2 weeks ago. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throw down a slow release (organic) fert so you don't overwhelm the turf. Water it in really good with the sand. Also, did you scalp or dethatch before you put down the sand?
Click to expand...

Yea I scalped it not all the way to the dirt but close. I didn't go too aggressive being zoysia is slow.


----------



## ctrav

Used this to spray Certainty and Celsius on my entire lawn...see my journal for full details!


----------



## 985arrowhead

Mowed, edged and blew prior to spreading around 1/2 yard sand in certain areas to help level.







Then there is this!

Neighbors side:

Coming under my fence:


----------



## datcope

Repaired a drip irrigation line, mulched around several trees and started to re-stake my 200 gallon Shumard Oak by driving green fence posts into the ground when my wife insisted I come in due to the heat index hitting 105° (I am glad one of us has common sense).


----------



## CenlaLowell

Started this journey


----------



## Godawgs4728

Today I got home from work around 8pm EST. Nothing really to do in my lawn today but I did make a big glass of lemonade and sat on my front porch and enjoyed watching it light up bright green when the headlights hit it.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Spread 2 lbs per 1k of 0-46-0 on my front yard and 1 lb on the back. And spread 4 lbs per 1k of 0-0-22 on my back yard.

== Edit ==
Correction: I did not spread 4 lbs of 0-0-22; it was closer to ~1.75 lbs. Need to get more to finish my plan.


----------



## zoysialover

Reel mowed at 0.75", rotary scissor edged, and blew. Time for some PGR AND FEATURE tomorrow. 😊


----------



## CenlaLowell

Used all the sand I had for leveling. I need more sand &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;


----------



## tcorbitt20




----------



## RayTL

Gave her a nice mow with some purty diagonal lines. I will cut again tomorrow, because it's now fun to mow again - thanks PGR. And I edged everything and added on to my above ground sprinkler set up. Then the heavens opened up and we received a nice downpour of some much need rain from the Man upstairs!


----------



## RayTL

tcorbitt20 said:


>


Whoa! Can't wait to see the results @tcorbitt20 :thumbup:


----------



## tcorbitt20

RayTL said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! Can't wait to see the results @tcorbitt20 :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Me either!


----------



## joerob2211

Double cut front and back. Also sprayed PGR and FEature.


----------



## ctrav

joerob2211 said:


> Double cut front and back. Also sprayed PGR and FEature.


Looking good 👍🏾


----------



## Two9tene

Lol: Double-cut and threw down some Dimension.

Before:





After:


----------



## WillyT

Did some leveling in the back yard with the wife and 4 legged child to match the front. Second photo was after watering in.


----------



## Hollandbt

This is my first post. I've been lurking for a while now and appreciate all the information. Quick mow with my 20 year old Honda rotary. I'd like to upgrade to the Rotarola next season, but this Honda just won't die. Maybe I'll keep it as a backup and just use it for scalping.


----------



## Ware

Hollandbt said:


> This is my first post. I've been lurking for a while now and appreciate all the information. Quick mow with my 20 year old Honda rotary. I'd like to upgrade to the Rotarola next season, but this Honda just won't die. Maybe I'll keep it as a backup and just use it for scalping.


Looking great! Welcome to TLF!


----------



## CenlaLowell

WillyT said:


> Did some leveling in the back yard with the wife and 4 legged child to match the front. Second photo was after watering in.


Does that rake your wife is using work MUCH better than the cheap garden rake?? I don't have one of those and I'm wondering if that would help me on my next leveling job.


----------



## Hollandbt

Ware said:


> Hollandbt said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first post. I've been lurking for a while now and appreciate all the information. Quick mow with my 20 year old Honda rotary. I'd like to upgrade to the Rotarola next season, but this Honda just won't die. Maybe I'll keep it as a backup and just use it for scalping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great! Welcome to TLF!
Click to expand...

Thank you. We were lucky this last week in Oklahoma with 2 days of rain in the mornings, followed by 100+ degree afternoons. The Bermuda is going crazy.


----------



## ktgrok

Mowed this morning, then edged. Put down a heavy dose of humic/kelp etc in a few more compact areas where water sits, and then used the hose end sprayer to apply a mix of molasses and shampoo. Finally, I did something I had not done once since starting this whole project - I sat my butt in a chair and just enjoyed watching the kids play in the yard for a bit!


----------



## jakemauldin

Put a cut on the grass after waiting a few days while the weeds soaked up their poison. Looks like it's working!


----------



## ksturfguy

@Two9tene what type of grass do the rest of your neighbors have? Your lawn looks great but the rest of your neighborhood looks like a deserted ghost town lol everything just dead. And it looks like a really nice neighborhood so it's strange lol but keep up the good work.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Spot sprayed me fence and target the torpedo grass creeping under the fence from my neighbor.

Spayed solitaire which has quinclorac. &#129310;

I really need to get into her back yard and spray the whole thing.


----------



## Two9tene

ksturfguy said:


> @Two9tene what type of grass do the rest of your neighbors have? Your lawn looks great but the rest of your neighborhood looks like a deserted ghost town lol everything just dead. And it looks like a really nice neighborhood so it's strange lol but keep up the good work.


🤣 we all have the same grass! Lol the funny part is that most people in the neighborhood think it's just the irrigation that makes it look good! Everyday someone stops by and asks what kid of sprinklers I'm using to get the lawn so green! Lmao... Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## ladycage

Hollandbt said:


> This is my first post. I've been lurking for a while now and appreciate all the information. Quick mow with my 20 year old Honda rotary. I'd like to upgrade to the Rotarola next season, but this Honda just won't die. Maybe I'll keep it as a backup and just use it for scalping.


Your lawn looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Hollandbt

ladycage said:


> Hollandbt said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first post. I've been lurking for a while now and appreciate all the information. Quick mow with my 20 year old Honda rotary. I'd like to upgrade to the Rotarola next season, but this Honda just won't die. Maybe I'll keep it as a backup and just use it for scalping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lawn looks great :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thank you. I've given up on my idea of having a reel mower and going super low because of the shallow root system of the 2 Bradford Pear trees in the front yard. It's a constant battle to keep them trimmed enough to allow the Bermuda to get enough sun. Everytime I dethatch I nick those shallow roots and it causes little tree sprouts all over the yard.


----------



## JWAY

ktgrok said:


> Mowed this morning, then edged. Put down a heavy dose of humic/kelp etc in a few more compact areas where water sits, and then used the hose end sprayer to apply a mix of molasses and shampoo. Finally, I did something I had not done once since starting this whole project - I sat my butt in a chair and just enjoyed watching the kids play in the yard for a bit!


Ahh,I remember the good old days when my kids loved to play in the yard under the sprinklers. Now they love staring at a 3" x 6" box while I yell at them to get off the dam phone. :x


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, edged and trimmed one side of the yard. It's SO hot I'll do the other side tomorrow.


----------



## Redtwin

I expanded my Bermuda area to give the lawn a little more of a symmetric shape. I pulled some sprigs and started sprigging the bare area. Wish me luck!


----------



## ctrav

Got back in the game after a week off! Lawn looks fairly decent IMHO... cut only no trim work at 2". The previous scalp marks are almost completely gone 👍🏾 Going for a quick swim with the girls and then throwing down some pre-emergent...


----------



## bmadams

Double Mowed, trimmed, edged, and blew off front yard.

After double mowing @ 7/16" using the JD 220A 11 blade greensmower





After edging, trimming, and blowing following the mow


----------



## ladycage

Put down quinclorac 75


----------



## Two9tene

bmadams said:


> Double Mowed, trimmed, edged, and blew off front yard.
> 
> After double mowing @ 7/16" using the JD 220A 11 blade greensmower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After edging, trimming, and blowing following the mow


Noice stripes brother!


----------



## bmadams

Two9tene said:


> bmadams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double Mowed, trimmed, edged, and blew off front yard.
> 
> After double mowing @ 7/16" using the JD 220A 11 blade greensmower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After edging, trimming, and blowing following the mow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noice stripes brother!
Click to expand...

Thanks so much!!


----------



## ktgrok

Last night did an app of Ammonium sulfate and potash, at 0.1 lbs N and 0.3 lbs K, spiked with 1 oz of Feature, per thousand. Oh and mixed in the biological fungicide I'm using, as preventative.

Today I mowed, dropping the HOC down a notch. Cutting at between 1.5 and 1.75, closer to 1.5". Husband adjusted the reel/bedknife distance last night and it cut so much nicer today! But even with the nice cut I was pretty miserable by the end - heat was only in the 80s but humidity was at 90% and sweat was just dripping down my back. Blech.


----------



## Two9tene

Threw some Diamonds up like Jay-Z and threw the rock away!


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> Threw some Diamonds up like Jay-Z and threw the rock away!


Sweet...


----------



## jakemauldin

Hoping I make it home from work early enough in the morning to get this milorganite down before the Rainfall.


----------



## Redtwin

I had a late day at work and then parent meetings at school. I have removed any doubt in my neighbors' minds as to my insanity.



I also figured out why I was getting such good regulation at a low dose of T-Nex; I was starving my grass. Since spoon feeding with AS, it has taken off even under regulation. I will have to go full dose next app.


----------



## anthonybilotta

Played golf in the morning and then gave it a quick double cut before clinic this afternoon. Now if my wife would only let me buy a reel mower.......


----------



## Redtwin

anthonybilotta said:


> Played golf in the morning and then gave it a quick double cut before clinic this afternoon. Now if my wife would only let me buy a reel mower.......


Wow!


----------



## ctrav

Cut the front for the first time in a week. Raised my HOC to .75"...

Not sure what these brown areas are that are starting to develop. Could be heat stress but who knows?? I threw down some Scott's Disease ex just in case...


----------



## ctrav

Redtwin said:


> I had a late day at work and then parent meetings at school. I have removed any doubt in my neighbors' minds as to my insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> I also figured out why I was getting such good regulation at a low dose of T-Nex; I was starving my grass. Since spoon feeding with AS, it has taken off even under regulation. I will have to go full dose next app.


Awesome...best I can do at night is put down some fertilizer...if I were to cut the neighborhood FB would have all kinds of snide comments 🤣


----------



## jakemauldin

anthonybilotta said:


> Played golf in the morning and then gave it a quick double cut before clinic this afternoon. Now if my wife would only let me buy a reel mower.......


Your yard could pass as being REEL Low. I'm impressed


----------



## WillyT

CenlaLowell said:


> WillyT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did some leveling in the back yard with the wife and 4 legged child to match the front. Second photo was after watering in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that rake your wife is using work MUCH better than the cheap garden rake?? I don't have one of those and I'm wondering if that would help me on my next leveling job.
Click to expand...

Yes it does work MUCH better than a garden rake. 3 foot rake makes it easier to fill in the larger low spots compared to a smaller rake. Definitely worth it.


----------



## anthonybilotta

jakemauldin said:


> anthonybilotta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Played golf in the morning and then gave it a quick double cut before clinic this afternoon. Now if my wife would only let me buy a reel mower.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your yard could pass as being REEL Low. I'm impressed
Click to expand...

Thanks ! Since I can't buy a reel, I swapped out the front wheels of my rotary for a roller which has helped to prevent some of the half shaped moons I got before.


----------



## Visitor

anthonybilotta said:


> jakemauldin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anthonybilotta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Played golf in the morning and then gave it a quick double cut before clinic this afternoon. Now if my wife would only let me buy a reel mower.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your yard could pass as being REEL Low. I'm impressed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ! Since I can't buy a reel, I swapped out the front wheels of my rotary for a roller which has helped to prevent some of the half shaped moons I got before.
Click to expand...

Interesting! I've recently wondered why rotary mowers like this are not available in the US

https://www.mowers-online.co.uk/roller-mower/honda-hrh-536-qx-pro-self-propelled-rear-roller-lawn-mower


----------



## andymac7

anthonybilotta said:


> jakemauldin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anthonybilotta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Played golf in the morning and then gave it a quick double cut before clinic this afternoon. Now if my wife would only let me buy a reel mower.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your yard could pass as being REEL Low. I'm impressed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ! Since I can't buy a reel, I swapped out the front wheels of my rotary for a roller which has helped to prevent some of the half shaped moons I got before.
Click to expand...

Wow! I'd be VERY interested in knowing exactly how you installed the roller. Any way you could post pics or even a vid? I have a rotary and a very bumpy lawn (which will get leveled next year), and this might really help me.


----------



## BobRoss

Philly_Gunner said:


> Channeled my inner Bob Ross and painted some unhappy little trees. The pallet consisted of Trimec, Glypho and some Dawn. I don't know what this weed is but it's definitely sensitive to that combo. These pics were 4 hours apart.


See how it fades right into nothing. That's just what you're looking for.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Mowed


----------



## MoeBermuda

Gave the lawn a full service double cut. Decided to bump up the HOC from 5/8" to 1" because the heat was burning it up.


----------



## Two9tene

MoeBermuda said:


> Gave the lawn a full service double cut. Decided to bump up the HOC from 5/8" to 1" because the heat was burning it up.


It sure does look good!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed the side where I leveled with sand. Fertilized the same side using 36-0-0 at .50 lbs per 1k. Hoping for a grow in before the end of season. :thumbup:


----------



## MoeBermuda

Two9tene said:


> MoeBermuda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the lawn a full service double cut. Decided to bump up the HOC from 5/8" to 1" because the heat was burning it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure does look good!
Click to expand...

Thanks! First year going reel low. All I want to do is go lower!


----------



## Two9tene

MoeBermuda said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoeBermuda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the lawn a full service double cut. Decided to bump up the HOC from 5/8" to 1" because the heat was burning it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure does look good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! First year going reel low. All I want to do is go lower!
Click to expand...

Haha I feel your pain brother!


----------



## ktgrok

Cursed the stupid mole in my yard.
Mowed with the manual reel at 1.5", bagging clippings due to fungus. (thank you 90% humidity)
Cursed the mole some more.


----------



## Two9tene

Stared at the lawn for quite some time:


----------



## 985arrowhead

Mowed and sprayed Tnex, Talstar and feature.


----------



## ctrav

I'm out mowing the back and took a quick break to check the weather. WX app says 95 but feels like 103...well I agree! &#129397;


----------



## Redtwin

It's been a while so I took the day off and broke out the GM1000. Doubles at 1"HOC. I was going to do diamonds but the heat/humidity said NOPE.


----------



## ctrav

How do you like it at 1"?


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda

Cut at 1". Stripes are finally starting to show which is exciting.


----------



## Two9tene

Post Work Quick Cut!


----------



## Philly_Gunner

ctrav said:


> I'm out mowing the back and took a quick break to check the weather. WX app says 95 but feels like 103...well I agree! 🥵


How's this heat treating your lawn? I'm getting some dormant spots and I have irrigation.


----------



## Redtwin

ctrav said:



> How do you like it at 1"?


I think it looks shaggy but I'm really trying to hold off on any scalps.


----------



## ctrav

Philly_Gunner said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out mowing the back and took a quick break to check the weather. WX app says 95 but feels like 103...well I agree! 🥵
> 
> 
> 
> How's this heat treating your lawn? I'm getting some dormant spots and I have irrigation.
Click to expand...

Actually not to bad. I have a couple of stress spots on the front so I raised the reel just a tad (I was at 5/8). The back is cut with a rotary at 2" and looks really good (not awesome) IMHO! I cut the back yesterday and posted in my journal. Will be cutting the front in about 30 min and will post when done...

I have been irrigating twice a week running 3 cycles that auto adjust if we get any rain!


----------



## Philly_Gunner

ctrav said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out mowing the back and took a quick break to check the weather. WX app says 95 but feels like 103...well I agree! 🥵
> 
> 
> 
> How's this heat treating your lawn? I'm getting some dormant spots and I have irrigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually not to bad. I have a couple of stress spots on the front so I raised the reel just a tad (I was at 5/8). The back is cut with a rotary at 2" and looks really good (not awesome) IMHO! I cut the back yesterday and posted in my journal. Will be cutting the front in about 30 min and will post when done...
> 
> I have been irrigating twice a week running 3 cycles that auto adjust if we get any rain!
Click to expand...

Wow, I'm jealous if that is all you are running your sprinklers. It takes me almost 6 hours to get 1" per station.


----------



## BermudaBoy

ktgrok said:


> Cursed the stupid mole in my yard.
> Mowed with the manual reel at 1.5", bagging clippings due to fungus. (thank you 90% humidity)
> Cursed the mole some more.


Which manual reel do you use? I'm looking to get one for my front yard that is too small for a gas powered reel mower.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

Blanket sprayed Celsius (medium rate) + Certainty (high rate) around 10 AM. It's going to get hot tomorrow, so we'll see how much the Bermuda yellows this time around.


----------



## ctrav

Full cut, trim, edge and blow complete on the front 👍🏾


----------



## ktgrok

BermudaBoy said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cursed the stupid mole in my yard.
> Mowed with the manual reel at 1.5", bagging clippings due to fungus. (thank you 90% humidity)
> Cursed the mole some more.
> 
> 
> 
> Which manual reel do you use? I'm looking to get one for my front yard that is too small for a gas powered reel mower.
Click to expand...

It's the Earthwise 7 blade one. Most of the manual reels are 4 or 5 blade, which is better for longer, cool season grass but for bermuda (and maybe st. augustine, not sure) they recommend the 7 blade. https://www.amazon.com/Earthwise-1715-16EW-Blade-Mower-Grass/dp/B01LYVKRI9/ref=asc_df_B01LYVKRI9/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=167146984279&hvpos=1o2&hvnetw=g&hvrand=14138651189013194811&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9011740&hvtargid=pla-309314119881&th=1


----------



## BermudaBoy

ktgrok said:


> BermudaBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cursed the stupid mole in my yard.
> Mowed with the manual reel at 1.5", bagging clippings due to fungus. (thank you 90% humidity)
> Cursed the mole some more.
> 
> 
> 
> Which manual reel do you use? I'm looking to get one for my front yard that is too small for a gas powered reel mower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the Earthwise 7 blade one. Most of the manual reels are 4 or 5 blade, which is better for longer, cool season grass but for bermuda (and maybe st. augustine, not sure) they recommend the 7 blade. https://www.amazon.com/Earthwise-1715-16EW-Blade-Mower-Grass/dp/B01LYVKRI9/ref=asc_df_B01LYVKRI9/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=167146984279&hvpos=1o2&hvnetw=g&hvrand=14138651189013194811&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9011740&hvtargid=pla-309314119881&th=1
Click to expand...

Perfect. I have a birthday coming up and I think this is the perfect gift for my wife to get me.


----------



## ktgrok

I've really enjoyed using it. I have no idea how it compares to a gas powered reel, but it's certainly better than a rotary! And super lightweight. I can carry it in one hand if need be.


----------



## ktgrok

Trimmed the red maple tree in the front yard this evening. I could only do so much as I was by myself and the ladder was pretty wobbly. Honestly, I'm pretty darned amazed I didn't fall off - coordination is not my strongest trait. But the grass needs more sun, so I'm hoping this helps. Will do a more complete pruning when I have the taller ladder out and someone to hold it steady. Didn't have a good place to put the branches since yard debris isn't picked up for a week, so piled them in the dead space between my yard and the neighbor's yard. She's housebound and will never notice.

Also mowed (mowing at 1.5" every other day) and put down Scotts Disease Ex. Oh, and put a few poison "worms" in the mole tunnel. Bastard is tearing up my yard. You can see some of the damage in the photo of the tree.


----------



## joerob2211

Cut and fertilize with 34-0-0

Anyone have a recommendation for ground cover under my tree. I am done with mulch in this spot. North Texas.


----------



## tcorbitt20

joerob2211 said:


> Cut and fertilize with 34-0-0
> 
> Anyone have a recommendation for ground cover under my tree. I am done with mulch in this spot. North Texas.


I like asiatic jasmine


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

joerob2211 said:


> Cut and fertilize with 34-0-0
> 
> Anyone have a recommendation for ground cover under my tree. I am done with mulch in this spot. North Texas.


I'm trying live edges for the mulch under my tree. I used to have a mound of mulch that my bermuda would constantly grow in. I dug out the mulch and dirt about 3" below grade, then spread a thin layer of mulch on the tree. The exposed grass roots should theoretically dry out the bermuda at that edge and prevent it from growing under the tree.


----------



## Jono59

Gave a double cut to the front and back. Attempted some diamonds on the front for the fun of it.... it's amazing how a bunch of rain will make that grass grow crazy!


----------



## joerob2211

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> joerob2211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut and fertilize with 34-0-0
> 
> Anyone have a recommendation for ground cover under my tree. I am done with mulch in this spot. North Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying live edges for the mulch under my tree. I used to have a mound of mulch that my bermuda would constantly grow in. I dug out the mulch and dirt about 3" below grade, then spread a thin layer of mulch on the tree. The exposed grass roots should theoretically dry out the bermuda at that edge and prevent it from growing under the tree.
Click to expand...

Yeah this area was actually Bermuda when they planted this tree with a small mulch ring. I ripped up the Bermuda because I couldn't get my mower in there. I am keeping a live edge on my other trees in the yard and flowerbed.


----------



## Two9tene

Gave her a cut and applied my next PGR app and some chelated iron as well.

Before Cut:

After Cut:

After Apps:


----------



## ktgrok

Sprayed Ammonium Sulfate at 0.1 lbs per thousand. At least I'll see if nitrogen makes whatever is going on with my lawn better or worse, lol. Also sprayed imidacloprid, BT, and a bio-fungicide. (already put down disease ex and propiconazole in the past week)


----------



## Two9tene

ktgrok said:


> Sprayed Ammonium Sulfate at 0.1 lbs per thousand. At least I'll see if nitrogen makes whatever is going on with my lawn better or worse, lol. Also sprayed imidacloprid, BT, and a bio-fungicide. (already put down disease ex and propiconazole in the past week)


 What's going on with your lawn? That is quite the cocktail of fungicides! I don't typically throw down cocktails just Incase it hurts the grass I would like to know which product is the culprit and why.


----------



## ktgrok

Two9tene said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed Ammonium Sulfate at 0.1 lbs per thousand. At least I'll see if nitrogen makes whatever is going on with my lawn better or worse, lol. Also sprayed imidacloprid, BT, and a bio-fungicide. (already put down disease ex and propiconazole in the past week)
> 
> 
> 
> What's going on with your lawn? That is quite the cocktail of fungicides! I don't typically throw down cocktails just Incase it hurts the grass I would like to know which product is the culprit and why.
Click to expand...

I definitely have some fungus, although not sure what type. Seems the time of year for dollar spot but not sure it looks like dollar spot. The Imidacloprid and BT are for the sod webworms I've noticed (seen a few webworms and moths) and also possibly mole crickets. So dealing with insects and fungus. The biofungicide is just a probiotic, sort of like women eating yogurt to prevent yeast infections. I tend to mix it with whatever I'm spraying in this weather - it can be used up to every three days according to the label. It's more of a preventative than curative -the bacteria help to colonize the leaf and get the immune system up. The propiconazole and disease ex are the big guns now that I'm actually seeing fungus. They are both in the product Headway, so this was sort of a roll your own version of that combining 2 different categories of fungicide.


----------



## Two9tene

ktgrok said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed Ammonium Sulfate at 0.1 lbs per thousand. At least I'll see if nitrogen makes whatever is going on with my lawn better or worse, lol. Also sprayed imidacloprid, BT, and a bio-fungicide. (already put down disease ex and propiconazole in the past week)
> 
> 
> 
> What's going on with your lawn? That is quite the cocktail of fungicides! I don't typically throw down cocktails just Incase it hurts the grass I would like to know which product is the culprit and why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I definitely have some fungus, although not sure what type. Seems the time of year for dollar spot but not sure it looks like dollar spot. The Imidacloprid and BT are for the sod webworms I've noticed (seen a few webworms and moths) and also possibly mole crickets. So dealing with insects and fungus. The biofungicide is just a probiotic, sort of like women eating yogurt to prevent yeast infections. I tend to mix it with whatever I'm spraying in this weather - it can be used up to every three days according to the label. It's more of a preventative than curative -the bacteria help to colonize the leaf and get the immune system up. The propiconazole and disease ex are the big guns now that I'm actually seeing fungus. They are both in the product Headway, so this was sort of a roll your own version of that combining 2 different categories of fungicide.
Click to expand...

Tracking the logic. Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## balistek

Blanket Celsius and quicksilver. Chelated iron tomorrow for recovery. Fixed my 24v sprayer. Makes spraying pleasurable again


----------



## Tellycoleman

Double cut the front yard single cut everything else Lowered my HOC back to 0.25


----------



## tcorbitt20

Tellycoleman said:


> Double cut the front yard single cut everything else Lowered my HOC back to 0.25


Nice!


----------



## ctrav

Tellycoleman said:


> Double cut the front yard single cut everything else Lowered my HOC back to 0.25


Very nice! Seriously.25" 😳...I can only dream 👍🏾


----------



## Ware

Looking nice @Tellycoleman!


----------



## Tellycoleman

Thanks guys I really love Yukon. It's has very little brown meaning it's very hard to scalp. Went from .5 to .25 no scalping whatsoever. Think I posted the wrong picture but I'll put it in the warm season lawn picture thread.


----------



## Chncdafied

Lawn got away from me a couple times this year after heavy nitrogen apps. Decided on a HOC reset. Could not believe the amount of clippings by going down just one notch on the rotary. Only reset the back half of the side yard (.5M). Gonna see how long it takes to recover and whether or not to go down 2 notches (1st setting) on the rest of the yard.


----------



## TurfieRich

Managed to get a double cut in today. HOC brought down to 7mm ready for the upcoming Aussie summer. Also put together my new spreader to start my dusting program and big topdressing for levels coming up in a few weeks.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, raised the height to 3 1 /2 from 3


----------



## ktgrok

Overapplied Root Ruckus (humic/kelp/innoculants/etc) by accident. Sprayed mole repellant. And then put down some leftover seed in some of the bare spots left when I killed off all the Florida Pusley. Probably didn't need to, it is starting to gradually fill in, but I had the seed so figured it wouldn't hurt. Also stirred up by hand some areas that were a little crusty after our week of rain and then 24 hours of hot dry weather.

In good news the fungus or whatever I had going on is looking a bit better, so nitrogen doesn't seem to have hurt it. So either it's dollar spot or it is insect damage (still seeing those stupid sod webworm moths) and growing out.

Oh, and stomped down mole tunnels while cursing under my breath. some ares the grass has died from the air pockets the little bastard made. Hoping the poison "worms" kill him, or the repellant drives him off, or tomorrow I"ll order a trap, which I REALLY don't want to deal with.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

anthonybilotta said:


> jakemauldin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anthonybilotta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Played golf in the morning and then gave it a quick double cut before clinic this afternoon. Now if my wife would only let me buy a reel mower.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your yard could pass as being REEL Low. I'm impressed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ! Since I can't buy a reel, I swapped out the front wheels of my rotary for a roller which has helped to prevent some of the half shaped moons I got before.
Click to expand...

@anthonybilotta

Do you mind sharing where we can purchase the front roller from?

Thanks...your lawn looks awesome!!!....its amazing that's rotary cut!


----------



## Darth_V8r

Tried to burn a stump. About six hours in, it rained like crazy, so fail


----------



## Two9tene

Tellycoleman said:


> Double cut the front yard single cut everything else Lowered my HOC back to 0.25



.25" holy smokes!!! Looks good. I couldn't even imagine going that low and I am at .44"


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Mowed the back.


----------



## Two9tene

Did something I haven't done in a long time. Single cut verticals one direction:



Still crazy to see this green "confetti"



One thing that sucks is that the sun is behind my house in the afternoons and the neighbors can't enjoy the stripes! Lol Hence why I have been doing diamonds!


----------



## DesertLawn

Cut, edged and string trimmed under the fence. I hate having to cut around the fence. Good thing the wife is coming around on taking the fence out.

Grass is almost fully green after a HOC reset.


----------



## ctrav

DesertLawn said:


> Cut, edged and string trimmed under the fence. I hate having to cut around the fence. Good thing the wife is coming around on taking the fence out.
> 
> Grass is almost fully green after a HOC reset.


Looking good!


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> Did something I haven't done in a long time. Single cut verticals one direction:
> 
> 
> 
> Still crazy to see this green "confetti"
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that sucks is that the sun is behind my house in the afternoons and the neighbors can't enjoy the stripes! Lol Hence why I have been doing diamonds!


Always looking tight!


----------



## ktgrok

Pulled up almost all the crab grass in the yard (might be all of it, not sure, as it got too dark to see the stuff.)
Untangling bermuda stolens and crab grass stolons was a new experience, lol.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Edged and trimmed. Also swaped three downspouts like this


For this model



I got tired of the tar from my roof making black spots on my patio


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Mowed the front.


----------



## Two9tene

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> Mowed the front.


Lol how about some pics of the front and the back! Lmao

If there isn't a picture then it didn't happen! :thumbup:


----------



## wiredawg

anthonybilotta said:


> jakemauldin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anthonybilotta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Played golf in the morning and then gave it a quick double cut before clinic this afternoon. Now if my wife would only let me buy a reel mower.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your yard could pass as being REEL Low. I'm impressed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ! Since I can't buy a reel, I swapped out the front wheels of my rotary for a roller which has helped to prevent some of the half shaped moons I got before.
Click to expand...

Mind posting a few picks of the roller and some details (How-to)...I use a rotary and a manual reel. In Jul I have to rise my HOC since it gets a bit to thick to cut with my manual reel. But, I do prefer the aesthetics of it being lower. Also, I do have to take on a leveling project one of these days...spring cutting is about 3/4" and summer I raise it to about 1&1/2". And unless I happen to come across and really goo deal on motorized reel. Its off the table for me.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Mowed, still at .6 HOC.

Debating whether to scalp again. Waiting for my last partial leveling to fill in. Hit it with a 1/2# N of 46-0-0.


----------



## andymac7

wiredawg said:


> anthonybilotta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jakemauldin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your yard could pass as being REEL Low. I'm impressed
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ! Since I can't buy a reel, I swapped out the front wheels of my rotary for a roller which has helped to prevent some of the half shaped moons I got before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mind posting a few picks of the roller and some details (How-to)...I use a rotary and a manual reel. In Jul I have to rise my HOC since it gets a bit to thick to cut with my manual reel. But, I do prefer the aesthetics of it being lower. Also, I do have to take on a leveling project one of these days...spring cutting is about 3/4" and summer I raise it to about 1&1/2". And unless I happen to come across and really goo deal on motorized reel. Its off the table for me.
Click to expand...

Bro you got us salivating over this rotary-roller rig, so you're gonna have to just share that how-to and pics here soon!  (please?)


----------



## Redtwin

I tried to get a mid-week mow done but got rained out about 3/4 of the way across the backyard. I also think I am starting to see some mole cricket damage. I need to treat that as soon as I know it won't get washed away.


----------



## treb003

Morning - Reel mowed. Spread a cubic yard of Soil3 leveling mix on the side yard where I had very bumpy sod job last month and spread a little on the front lawn in select areas. Watered in the mix. 
Evening - sprayed my first PGR + FAS blend (first for both PGR, FAS, and using my Chapin 4gal backpack sprayer). I did test runs the past two nights and realized I needed to slow my pace. Unfortunately, I slowed my pace a bit too much (hopefully not bad). I ended up putting 2 gallons down on 1800sqft. My mix was 2oz FA + 1.5oz AS + 0.25oz pgr + 1tbsp of blue dye per 1000sqft. I mixed all in 5gal bucket with about 1 gallon of water using jet tip then stirred with a paint stirrer. Poured the mix in then added water to put me at 1gallon per 1000sqft. I wish I would have added the dye straight to the tank (will know next time). The area with the sod and leveling is only 500sqft which I sprayed lighter. 
Irrigation is set to spray at 530am to water it all in.

I used the CFValve with Red tip and found sprayering all three areas (~3300sqft) much easier than I thought. I slowed the pace thinking the FAS was going to slow the spray but it didn't. Will get better on the next app.

Here's to seeing how it works. I'm going out of town for 11 days. Luckily I have a fellow lawn nerd who plans to cut middle of next week for me. Fingers crossed I didn't screw anything up too bad. And if I did, it's bermuda, it will come back just fine.

My info: 3300sqft turf (all celebration Bermuda minus the emergency sod job last month of tiftuf). 2001 25" California trimmer, 4g Chapin backpack sprayer, 36" leveling rake. Just getting back into the game after renting my house out for 3 years while working up in DC. Now that I am home, I'm ready to get a solid stand of turf going again.

Will try to snap pics when I get back and cut.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Sprayed PGR and Feature and spread one 40-pound bag of Humic DG across the entire yard (third application this year).


----------



## Brewdawg

Jacob_S said:


> Impromptu double cut on back as I smoke some ribs.


Nice. But it looks like your horse is showing you what he thinks of the double cut!


----------



## anthonybilotta

andymac7 said:


> wiredawg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anthonybilotta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ! Since I can't buy a reel, I swapped out the front wheels of my rotary for a roller which has helped to prevent some of the half shaped moons I got before.
> 
> 
> 
> Mind posting a few picks of the roller and some details (How-to)...I use a rotary and a manual reel. In Jul I have to rise my HOC since it gets a bit to thick to cut with my manual reel. But, I do prefer the aesthetics of it being lower. Also, I do have to take on a leveling project one of these days...spring cutting is about 3/4" and summer I raise it to about 1&1/2". And unless I happen to come across and really goo deal on motorized reel. Its off the table for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bro you got us salivating over this rotary-roller rig, so you're gonna have to just share that how-to and pics here soon!  (please?)
Click to expand...

Its been a busy few weeks ! The clinic/research and little one have been kicking my butt (in medical school). I promise to post some pictures up in the next day or so


----------



## ktgrok

Mowed..well started, realized grass was still too wet from dew, then finished later. Applied Bonide systemic fungicide and then some soluble K and watered it in. Because I wanted to make sure the blades would dry before dark I did all that while it was still scorching and humid and about gave myself heat stroke. oops. No good. Gotta remember that if I kill myself working on the yard then who will take care of the yard, lol?


----------



## andymac7

anthonybilotta said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wiredawg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind posting a few picks of the roller and some details (How-to)...I use a rotary and a manual reel. In Jul I have to rise my HOC since it gets a bit to thick to cut with my manual reel. But, I do prefer the aesthetics of it being lower. Also, I do have to take on a leveling project one of these days...spring cutting is about 3/4" and summer I raise it to about 1&1/2". And unless I happen to come across and really goo deal on motorized reel. Its off the table for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro you got us salivating over this rotary-roller rig, so you're gonna have to just share that how-to and pics here soon!  (please?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its been a busy few weeks ! The clinic/research and little one have been kicking my butt (in medical school). I promise to post some pictures up in the next day or so
Click to expand...

No problem! Yeah wow I know all about that, I'm married to a nurse and was there with her through all of it. No rush at all!


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Ordered 3 bags of Humic DG from AM Leonard. Free shipping on orders over $99 with code 8d19p.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

I stacked 0.5 pounds of N per 1k! Rachio is running now.....


----------



## ctrav

Full detail on the back and cleaned up the front flower beds!


----------



## Cdub5_

@ctrav Nice and clean, I like it!
The back is looking really good at 2", too!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed at 3.5


----------



## ctrav

Cdub5_ said:


> @ctrav Nice and clean, I like it!
> The back is looking really good at 2", too!


Much appreciated 👍🏾


----------



## 985arrowhead

Mowed or scalped I guess.

Never quite got the green in the lawn back after my late summer trip. So today when I drove up I decided to drop the HOC back down.

Went from .6 to .5 and am gonna try to get it down to .4 over the weekend.

Should grow back nice and green by mid Sep. to maintain the rest of the year at .5 or .55"

I figure I have till about Nov.

Also stated looking at my Chems and pre-em for the fall. Pennant Magnum.


----------



## ctrav

Got my front lawn reel now groove on and freshened up the tree beds 👍🏾


----------



## TulsaFan

Backlapped the mower (3) times with 220 grit. Readjusting after each backlap. Then, I backlapped with 600 grit (4) more times adjusting after each backlap. The blade was pretty dull at the beginning and pretty sharp at the end. :thumbup:

Then, I mowed at 0.6".

Waited for a couple of hours and sprayed T-nex and FEature on my zoysia and then did it again on my bermuda due to T-Nex being 0.25 oz/K for zoysia and 0.75 oz/K for bermuda. Real PITA!!!

Neighbors were wondering why I was wearing my Tingley Rubber Boots and shorts while spraying. :lol:

Did I mention that I mowed yesterday morning? :shock:


----------



## balistek

985arrowhead said:


> Mowed or scalped I guess.
> 
> Never quite got the green in the lawn back after my late summer trip. So today when I drove up I decided to drop the HOC back down.
> 
> Went from .6 to .5 and am gonna try to get it down to .4 over the weekend.
> 
> Should grow back nice and green by mid Sep. to maintain the rest of the year at .5 or .55"
> 
> I figure I have till about Nov.
> 
> Also stated looking at my Chems and pre-em for the fall. Pennant Magnum.


wouldnt prodiamine in the fall and pennant in feb be better for our climate? Curious to your thought process. I live near you and this is my game plan. I figured pennant would be better considering kylinga and sedges


----------



## 985arrowhead

PoA and nutsedge are my two weeds that i get the most of.

Really my only weeds besides the torpedo grass creeping from my neighbors back yard.

Only Pennant covers both. I get a few spurge and have considered applying both as prodiamine covers spurge but just spot spray them.


----------



## Two9tene

Quick cut (diagonal) one way. Also, threw down second app of dimension for the impending poa annua dooms day. Watered it all in real good!




Also, threw down this worthless CarbonX from my spare bag. Was gonna give it away but nobody wanted it! Lol


----------



## 985arrowhead

Stared at the rain all day:



So, I went to harbor freight and got an impact driver for under $10..... and grabbed the 5# sledge...



Refreshed the bed knife on my 180C. It had been sitting in my tool box for about 2 months.











Then for a brief second, brief break in the weather I laid down some granular Feritlome Dithiopyr at 4#/k.

Gonna try my hand at Dithiopyr every 4 months and the Pennant every 6 months and see how that does. If I could have sprayed today I would have got down the Pennant.


----------



## ktgrok

Mowed quickly, wanting to get it done before the afternoon rain that should be coming. Thought about edging but then realized it would probably have a growth spurt after the rain so will do it tomorrow. Also tested the soil moisture in several areas and realized that thanks to hydrophobic soil I am dealing with drought stress, despite the fungus. Takes a special kind of crappy weather to get both fungus and drought, lol. High humidity, tons of dew, lots of 5 minute rains that wet the grass but don't sink down, etc. Tried shampoo on the lawn yesterday but it doesn't seem to have done anything. Ordered a wetting agent to try instead. Hoping the rain today gives it a good boost, and am changing up my irrigation programs.


----------



## Obi-Lawn_Kenobi

Didn't get around to posting this with a busy weekend but got in a mow and a sprinkler check


----------



## LBK_419

Had to make it a quick mow today in this 110 degree sunshine...


----------



## mre_man_76

Got to trim and mow the front and back today with my Fiskars reel (hard work, hoping for a Tru-Cut for Christmas). Hoping to put down some sulfer, potash and bio stims as well as spot spray some weeds tomorrow.


----------



## outdoorsmen

Dropped my cut to 3.5", wow what a mess. Gonna drop again to 3" may tomorrow or Thursday, and drop again Saturday. Gonna plug and seed this weekend


----------



## testwerke

Applied Feature at 0.75oz/M and dropped 1lb N/M on Saturday. Mowed as it got dark tonight and then sprayed humic on the bare spots. Expecting rain overnight.

The bermuda is somewhat darker green from the Feature but really the fertilizer and watering/rain is really helping it grow and spread like never before.


----------



## TNTurf

testwerke said:


> Applied Feature at 0.75oz/M and dropped 1lb N/M on Saturday. Mowed as it got dark tonight and then sprayed humic on the bare spots. Expecting rain overnight.
> 
> The bermuda is somewhat darker green from the Feature but really the fertilizer and watering/rain is really helping it grow and spread like never before.


Not sure how often you're applying the feature but I use 2oz per M each application of PGR. Lately that has been about every other week.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda

TNTurf said:


> testwerke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied Feature at 0.75oz/M and dropped 1lb N/M on Saturday. Mowed as it got dark tonight and then sprayed humic on the bare spots. Expecting rain overnight.
> 
> The bermuda is somewhat darker green from the Feature but really the fertilizer and watering/rain is really helping it grow and spread like never before.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how often you're applying the feature but I use 2oz per M each application of PGR. Lately that has been about every other week.
Click to expand...

How much water are you using per M when applying Feature? 1 gallon per M or more?


----------



## testwerke

TNTurf said:


> testwerke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied Feature at 0.75oz/M and dropped 1lb N/M on Saturday. Mowed as it got dark tonight and then sprayed humic on the bare spots. Expecting rain overnight.
> 
> The bermuda is somewhat darker green from the Feature but really the fertilizer and watering/rain is really helping it grow and spread like never before.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how often you're applying the feature but I use 2oz per M each application of PGR. Lately that has been about every other week.
Click to expand...

It was my first time applying Feature so I didn't want to go heavy handed. I'll give it a couple weeks and try a heavier dose. The stuff does not like to rinse out of the tank!


----------



## Darrell_KC

This weekend is week 4 past seed down. Sunday I threw down some 30-0-4 granular fertilizer as we were expecting rain Sunday night and Monday. The rains came and hopefully helped water in the fert. Yesterday while I was walking around the yard, I noticed that some of the Yukon in the front yard by the sidewalk is growing runners onto the concrete. Im taking this as a good sign that the lawn is growing well, and plan on harvesting the runners to fill in some of the spots seed hasnt taken.
Its pretty late in the year, and we are having an unusual cooler weather snap so I dont have too much expectations for the runners themselves right now, but at minimum it will keep the sidewalk clean and give me a bit of experience and practice before next growing season


----------



## ksturfguy

@Darrell_KC Definitely a tough year for your Bermuda grow in. Last year this time it was still in the 90's almost every day, now we seeing lows in the upper 50's with highs in the mid 70's. You just never know I guess.


----------



## Darrell_KC

@ksturfguy

While its not a typical Kansas August, Im trying to take everything with positives. First and foremost, thanks to everyone on this board who told me to get hopping on getting seed down. My original plan was to have seed down by the end of August. What a disaster that would have been! I know I was late to the party by getting seed down at the end of July, but I had to kill myself to get there. I was working almost 30 hours a week just strictly on the lawn. The fact I got seed down at the end of July and right in the middle of a hot spell I think was a bigtime break.

I have to say, I think the lawn is doing great. First off, I can legit call it a lawn again! I dont have people walking up to my house and stopped to look at "what happened?" I am certainly going to have some areas needing attention for next year and Im already making a list of next spring's projects. Ive got some low spots that are going to be asking for some sand and some leveling that will need to be done. The backyard though, Ill get a picture tonight but its thriving. I mowed once last week at 2", and last night while walking through Ive got bermuda thats already 4-5 inches high. I'll be mowing it down tomorrow and starting a more regular mow cycle. This is compared to June, when in my profile you can see that I probably only had 50-60% grass coverage and the rest was dirt. Right now I'd say my backyard is about 85% bermuda, including a decent chunk of area I intentionally skipped because its getting a patio next year, and even that area now has bermuda sneaking in.

As this week will be cooler, I will be spraying down some quinclorac mix in areas where the weeds out competed the grass. These are areas where the bermuda didnt do so well, so there won't be too much in the way of lost bermuda if I spray here. It will give me a chance to see what is working and what isnt. Ive had a pretty hefty spurge outbreak in the front. I had tried pulling a few but I actually found that using my metal rake, I can pull the leaves up and get it out easier than I thought.

One very minor disappointment, Im not sure what happened but I had 3 giant sunflower plants that died within days of each other. One was stunted, I think it actually got hit with a bit of glyphosate during the spray down in June. It only grew to about 4 feet tall. It did bloom, but the plant looked weak and decrepit overall. The other two became the monsters I hoped for. They were a legit 12 feet tall, and produced nice blooms. However, within a week of blooming, all 3 plants became stressed and died. I think they may have been damaged with the hail storm from last week, thats really the only thing I can tie it too. I cut them down and tore out the flowers once it was obvious they were done, and didn't see much that wouldve affected it. I did have what appears to be a red any colony living by them, but I dont know if that would have killed them.


----------



## balistek

Feature down 3oz per k. Some yellowing from herbicide. Did a Celsius/ quicksilver app last week

Will likely lean heavy on feature till Halloween. Get it dark green


----------



## ktgrok

Dropped the height from nearly 2 inches to just under 1" using the manual reel mower. That was some work! Also hand pulled some weeds that I found growing low that had been hidden under the grass. You can see how ugly it looks (center strip wasn't cut yet, sides are) but I'm happy to see how much more air flow it is going to get at the height, it will definitely dry off faster and I'm looking forward to seeing it adapts to a lower cut.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Got in a mow and trim this morning.

After some sunshine the stripes were popping!



Single doubles in the back. 
I have learned to live with the dog spots....

Please ignore the trampoline. I got tired of dragging it every time I cut so it is in its permanent home till the kids get tired of it.



And if you ever wondered if your fert was picked up by your mower? Put down this 46-0-0 a week ago and it rained multiple times and this was in the basket!


----------



## quadmasta

Double cut and started leveling. The sand was pretty wet when it showed up so I'm having to spread it and let the moisture cook off. The drag mat was clogging up and not working as it should.


----------



## tcorbitt20

quadmasta said:


> Double cut and started leveling. The sand was pretty wet when it showed up so I'm having to spread it and let the moisture cook off. The drag mat was clogging up and not working as it should.


FWIW I spread mine with a rake first and then dragged it after it dries out. The mat wouldn't knock down piles of sand very well - especially when it was damp.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda

Backlapped for the first time since buying reel in June. Wow that made such a difference. Didn't realize how badly it was pulling the grass instead of clean cutting. Yellow spots are mix of fertilizer burn and some spots that need leveling in spring.


----------



## 985arrowhead

PGR/FeAture/Propiconazole app this morning.


----------



## testwerke

Celsius yesterday. Spot treated Sedgehammer the day before.

Mow and bag today!


----------



## JFortner5

I cut it, we finally got some rain and it's looking decent.


----------



## Tony LaFleur

Best mow of the year! Centipede 1" reel mowed


----------



## smusgrav

Finally got some good rain and cooled down from the 100s. Got some fertilizer down. Enjoyed the sunset and the grass greening back up.


----------



## mre_man_76

Bought a Tru-cut C-27 on Friday so in preparation for its first cut I did a full service scalp and bag. First time bagging in 3 years.











Plan on fertilizing and spraying some bio stims tomorrow ahead of the expected rain on Wednesday. Should I worry about the scalp marks. They are actually worse than it looks in the photos, especially since this is centipede and it spreads so slow. Lots of leveling needed for next spring.


----------



## mre_man_76

mre_man_76 said:


> Bought a Tru-cut C-27 on Friday so in preparation of its first cut I did a full service scalp and bag. First time bagging in 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plan on fertilizing and spraying some bio stims tomorrow ahead of the expected rain on Wednesday. Should I worry about the scalp marks. They are actually worse than it looks in the photos, especially since this is centipede and it spreads so slow. Lots of leveling needed for next spring.


----------



## mre_man_76

.


----------



## Two9tene




----------



## Ware

Two9tene said:


>


Looking nice! :thumbup:


----------



## tcorbitt20

Ware said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking nice! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

+1. Great job!


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Got in a quick mow on the bias and leveled an area where some of the sprinkler line trench had settled.


----------



## Two9tene

tcorbitt20 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking nice! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1. Great job!
Click to expand...

 Thanks Gents!


----------



## Darth_V8r

Put down 32 Oz of Cyper Methrin. Hit the whole yard, house, foundation, tree trunks. Good heavy blast overall. Beyond that, a good mowing and took more sprigs from where the zoysia is invading the flowers and spiked the yard where the st augustine is starting to show bare spots. Hoping to get that stuff to start in some heavier clay spots to avoid tilling, but might be a lost cause


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, edged and trimmed
Put down 36-0-0 and 0-0-60

Weeds coming in. I guess that sand had weed seeds in it. Sucks Virginia buttonweed and nutsedge are showing up


----------



## Two9tene

Quick cut:





Also, treated the side piece with some immunox. Seen some mycelium in the morning dew.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I'm trying something here.

I took an area about 600 sq ft in my backyard. This area consists of about 70% St Augustine and 30% common Bermuda. I sprayed Atrazine+Ethofumesate to see what kind of any suppression I get on the Bermuda.

Wish me luck


----------



## Two9tene

CenlaLowell said:


> I'm trying something here.
> 
> I took an area about 600 sq ft in my backyard. This area consists of about 70% St Augustine and 30% common Bermuda. I sprayed Atrazine+Ethofumesate to see what kind of any suppression I get on the Bermuda.
> 
> Wish me luck


Good luck! Atrazine will definitely suppress the Bermuda a bit. However, it won't kill it.


----------



## mre_man_76

Put down some elemental sulfur and CarbonX yesterday. Spot sprayed some lespedeza and nutsedge in the lawn. Took care of some broadleaf as well in shaded bare dirt areas. Spot spray was a full rate tank mix of atrazine, Celsius and sedgehammer. Threw in some MSO as well. Got my first mow ever with the Tru-Cut at .75 inches. Scalp marks are from the rotary scalp I did on Sunday. Tomorrow is bio-stims and iron just before the rain.


----------



## jakemauldin

So on August 25th was the day I had ran the TroyBilt until the wheels fell off. Now it has been 10 days since and still waiting on new wheels to arrive. I've had a hard time watching all the progress and beautifullness go away and my yard turn into a jungle. Also had a hard time not just going down and buying a new mower. But I believe the weeds have stayed to a minimum and the grass has still filled in rather well.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Full service lawn job yesterday.

I mowed, edged, trimmed shrubs and trees! All of it, the whole 9.

Then this morning I got up and put down my bio stem pack as well as my split app of Pennant magnum and threw in some Talstar-p for good measure and I am watering it all in with a full 1#N of CarbonX.

As summer begins to slip away and only about 15 official days left priorities switching...... hope for a final push as temps will stay way above 60 in the soil to get the last few pieces to fill in from all the multiple sanding and leveling projects and push some nice strong roots for winter.

About to go get 50# of 0-0-60 as well and get that down soon.


----------



## jredwards4

Fresh cut on the backyard chipping green


----------



## ladycage

jredwards4 said:


> Fresh cut on the backyard chipping green


Wow that looks amazing!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mre_man_76

ladycage said:


> jredwards4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh cut on the backyard chipping green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that looks amazing!!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

+1 :thumbup:


----------



## ktgrok

Got out and mowed, enjoying the cooler weather post Dorian. I wanted to mow last night but the neighbors were having an impromptu block party to share hurricane snacks and everyone made fun of me. 
Me: "I really want to go try to get a mow in before the storm"
Neighbor: Mow what? What are you going to mow? It's already short.
Me: You don't understand....I need to mow.

Then it rained and so I had to wait. Mowed today and it took a bunch off - should have done it last night. Kept the height where it was on the main yard and went up a notch on the side yard. Definitely still scalping at the lower HOC, want to see how they look tomorrow to decide where I end up.

Also hand pulled a bunch of Virginia Buttonweed and some seed stalks on the globe sedge. Going to have to spray celsius and dismiss again sooner rather than later.


----------



## zcabe

Stopped by my local Site One for first time yesterday to see what they have to offer (normally shop at Ewing) tried explaining to the people at the counter my yard and products I would be interested in and they were clueless. Kept trying to tell me it was too late to be worrying about putting anything on my bermuda this late in season and I needed to stop cutting and let it get y'all and ready for dormancy. :shock: luckily the manager had overheard our conversation from his office and he quickly ran out to chat with me. He was a top notch guy, quickly set me up with a wholesale account, gave me a log in for their website so that I can order products that they may not keep in stock locally. We discussed my plan moving forward for rest of season and I told him I was not applying Pre-em this fall because was planning on overseeding PRG. I was looking for something with high Iron % and hopefully some micros to assist in green up after light scalp I just recently did to lower HOC and he hooked me up with 2.5gal of this stuff for $30. I would quickly recommend if you have a Site One in your area to go by and speak with somebody in charge to hook you up.



Has 6% Iron and 2% Manganese. Went home and got in quick pre Dorian trim at 5/8" HOC and dragged out my hoses and Ortho hose end sprayer. Instructions call for 6-9oz/k so of course I went with the higher end. I will update with pictures on my lawn journal after this expected 5" rain expected with this storm today.


----------



## anthonybilotta

Gave it a quick mow and possibly laid down the final app of Tnex for the year ???


----------



## Redtwin

I did a hard scalp down to .25"-dirt. Triple cut with the GM1000 while my son followed using the rotary to pick up all the clippings.


----------



## Two9tene

Redtwin said:


> I did a hard scalp down to .25"-dirt. Triple cut with the GM1000 while my son followed using the rotary to pick up all the clippings.


Nice! I bet it's gonna full back in real thick!


----------



## ctrav

Cut front and back then tossed down some triple 13 fertilizer...


----------



## Redtwin

Two9tene said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a hard scalp down to .25"-dirt. Triple cut with the GM1000 while my son followed using the rotary to pick up all the clippings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I bet it's gonna full back in real thick!
Click to expand...

Thanks! It was just looking so shabby at over an inch HOC. I did a late season scalp last year and it came back pretty quickly. I'm out of regulation so it should pop back soon with the app of 10-10-10. I'm thinking I have at least 4 more weeks of serious heat and probably at least 10 weeks until first frost.


----------



## TonyC

Dug a hole in it.

Though it pained me to do it, added a pop-up to reach an arc that was showing some stress in this heat.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Mowed and then I scalped the area behind my back fence.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Mowed. Maybe tomorrow will be more exciting.


----------



## ladycage

I mowed the front lawn and dethached the backyard


----------



## Two9tene

Quic cut and trim (two directions):


----------



## CenlaLowell

Two9tene said:


> Quic cut and trim (two directions):


Talk about dominating :thumbup:


----------



## jasonbraswell

Mowed to 1.75 Thursday and put down 24-0-11. Sipping coffee on the patio and enjoying the new grass sprouts.


----------



## jasonbraswell

ctrav said:


> Cut front and back then tossed down some triple 13 fertilizer...


That's a great looking property! 
Your neighbor looks a little competitive 😉 with a great looking yard also.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Sprayed PGR and spread 13-13-13 at 0.675 pounds of N/P/K per 1k. Yeah, it's not much but the bag was in my way - didn't want it sitting around until next season. Would have included Feature as usual in my PGR spray but when I last applied I forgot to re-order so I'm out.


----------



## anthonybilotta

Gave it a quick cut


----------



## joerob2211

Cut at .75
Weed eat
Blow


----------



## Two9tene

CenlaLowell said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quic cut and trim (two directions):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about dominating :thumbup:
Click to expand...

 :mrgreen: :nod:


----------



## Oceanus

trying to kill off some grassy weeds (think there's more than one in play)

Sprayed Celsius + Drive XLR + Outrider (plus MSO and NIS w/AMS) with smurf blood marking/indicator dye

(Dicamba + Quinclorac + Sulfosulfuron)

Never sprayed multiple mixes before so I'm a little scared. I did 50% lower on the MSO and NIS.


----------



## Paul M

Put down my last application of Screaming Green for the year.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed azoxystrobin on the short side of my lawn.

***What I noticed is grey leaf spot came on that side. I'm thinking because I leveled with sand in August and was watering every morning. ****


----------



## Two9tene

Early morning cut and applied what will hopefully be my last PGR application and some chelated iron! 








Also, still cutting the mullet and overdosing with 3oz. Of PGR! But first some Image to control the outraged weeds!


----------



## Harts

Looks great man! I love the smooth transition from the driveway to lawn.

Love reading your updates.


----------



## Two9tene

Alright I am finally finished! Took the obligatory TLF Golfball shot! Maybe I can get some LOTM love this month! Lmao


----------



## Two9tene

Harts said:


> Looks great man! I love the smooth transition from the driveway to lawn.
> 
> Love reading your updates.


I'm assuming you are directing this comment at me since it proceeds my post. If not, then I think the individual you intended to applaud feels the same way I do! Thanks brotha! It is much appreciated!!! Lol


----------



## Ware

Two9tene said:


> Alright I am finally finished! Took the obligatory TLF Golfball shot! Maybe I can get some LOTM love this month! Lmao


You're there for sure!


----------



## Two9tene

Ware said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright I am finally finished! Took the obligatory TLF Golfball shot! Maybe I can get some LOTM love this month! Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> You're there for sure!
Click to expand...

Lol from your post to the LOTM Gods ears! 🤞🏼


----------



## Harts

@Two9tene yes it was directed towards you. Forgot to tag you!


----------



## Two9tene

Harts said:


> @Two9tene yes it was directed towards you. Forgot to tag you!


Thanks again brother! But honestly, I don't know if I can even hold a candle to what you got going on over there! Expect a nomination from me this month!


----------



## Harts

@Two9tene Appreciate the kind words!

I've been a few hours east of you in McAlester about 5 years ago for a baseball tournament. Not much going on there!


----------



## ktgrok

Yesterday mowed and put down 21-0-0 and 0-0-60. Nearly died in the heat - waited until almost 8pm and still had a heat index of 100!

Then today DH went out of town and I got bored and cut down a tree. I don't think he's going to let me watch episodes of Ask This Old House anymore, lol. I started out just trimming a few branches on the other, large oaks, but the pole saw was fun to use, and the kids were saying the play equipment area was "creepy" and "gloomy" so I went ahead and had at it. Nothing bad happened, other than my legs getting itchy from bugs or sap or something. I guess that's why the professionals wear pants and long sleeves instead of a bathing suit. Oops.

Tomorrow I'll cut the branches up more and stage them in the driveway or something until trash day on Friday. A year ago I'd have just stacked them on the parking strip, but no way am I putting all that on my grass for a week!


----------



## Darth_V8r

Dog doesn't look happy about it. Was that a hiding spot of his/hers?


----------



## 985arrowhead

Mowed


----------



## jakemauldin

Got a new Toy yesterday. I was using the families zero turner to mow but got tired of trailering it back and forth so I got my own. I also mounted a new tv on the back porch to enjoy the yard and a football game at the same time.


----------



## jakemauldin

I put the new Toro to use by scalping my over grown yard after not having a mower for a couple weeks. You can definitely tell where I need to put the sand.


----------



## ktgrok

Darth_V8r said:


> Dog doesn't look happy about it. Was that a hiding spot of his/hers?


He does look upset - but he's a hound so that's his natural look, lol. He was probably just sniffing something.


----------



## ktgrok

Realized that the reason the lawn looks drought stressed is that the last time I adjusted the program on the irrigation system I also accidentally turned it off. So yeah, if you are not watering it will look stressed in 90 degree temperatures. Sigh. 
So I ran them for a cycle this afternoon, after mowing. 
Also, I got this little guy in the mail today. I know a lot of lawn people like the pink flamingo, but lawn goose is where it's at!


----------



## datcope

Gave the 6M of Tiff 419 in the front yard a dose of 0.5lbs/gallon/M. I hate it when work gets in the way of working in the yard, i.e. I am way behind with my plan of an application each month. lol


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Started off the day with a little aerification


----------



## Two9tene

Quick cut this morning and applied some Tournament Ready & Humic12! Man this Ortho Hose-End Sprayer is on-point. I fully recommend it for anybody that's looking for a hose-end! 








Also haven't updated about the in-laws lawn Reno from back in May. I applied PGR and some Chelated Iron on it this morning as well:

May:





Today:


----------



## Rswarren14

Nice little mow job before some heavy thunderstorms.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Mowed. And edged. And weedeated. Pretty rare that I do all three in one day.


----------



## david_

Fertilizer and water in.

First time to try synthetics - found it annoying to spread on St. Augustine as a little goes such a long way.

Lots of weeds in backyard - can see the Celsius/Certainty working I applied 1.5 weeks ago. Prodiamine will go down in a week or two.




Wrap for sunscald will come off soon.


----------



## ctrav

Cut the front and back then applied some chelated iron...


----------



## ladycage

Two9tene said:


> May:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:


Wow :thumbup: that looks amazing, what did you do to get it looking so good so fast?


----------



## Two9tene

@ladycage ,

Cut it weekly and threw down starter fert w/ heavy P for the last three months. Most importantly kept it irrigated thoroughly. Also, did not use any herbicides on it at any point other than to kill off the old turf.


----------



## ladycage

@Two9tene ,
You did a wonderful job. There doesn't look like there are any weeds in the lawn. Do you remember which starter fert you used? How often did you apply the starter fert?


----------



## Two9tene

@ladycage 
Thanks. I used this:


Threw down about 2-3 Lbs a month.


----------



## Darth_V8r

About a month ago, I did some test sprigs with Z.Japonica into St Augustine areas where the damned palmetto is dying back again. Instead of resprigging with palmetto like I did this year in the dying back areas. Stuff looks so good right before it dies back. Frustrating.

Walked around to investigate my ZJ test sprigs, and they are doing remarkable. Too bad it's september. I'm thinking next year I'll be doing a massive sprigging project just as the grass starts greening up. i did put down another dozen or so sprigs, but as late as it is, it's 50/50 if they take hold


----------



## Two9tene

Darth_V8r said:


> About a month ago, I did some test sprigs with Z.Japonica into St Augustine areas where the damned palmetto is dying back again. Instead of resprigging with palmetto like I did this year in the dying back areas. Stuff looks so good right before it dies back. Frustrating.
> 
> Walked around to investigate my ZJ test sprigs, and they are doing remarkable. Too bad it's september. I'm thinking next year I'll be doing a massive sprigging project just as the grass starts greening up. i did put down another dozen or so sprigs, but as late as it is, it's 50/50 if they take hold


Nice! I would throw down some starter fert (or a high phosphate fert) in those spriged areas to promote deep root growth prior to winter.


----------



## WillyT

Mowed and added sand to front and back spots. Just added on to the back porch last week.


----------



## Darth_V8r

Two9tene said:


> Darth_V8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> About a month ago, I did some test sprigs with Z.Japonica into St Augustine areas where the damned palmetto is dying back again. Instead of resprigging with palmetto like I did this year in the dying back areas. Stuff looks so good right before it dies back. Frustrating.
> 
> Walked around to investigate my ZJ test sprigs, and they are doing remarkable. Too bad it's september. I'm thinking next year I'll be doing a massive sprigging project just as the grass starts greening up. i did put down another dozen or so sprigs, but as late as it is, it's 50/50 if they take hold
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I would throw down some starter fert (or a high phosphate fert) in those spriged areas to promote deep root growth prior to winter.
Click to expand...

Thanks! Consider it DONE


----------



## jasonbraswell

I think you may have ment potassium. It's my understanding that is the key for root growth before winter.



Two9tene said:


> Darth_V8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> About a month ago, I did some test sprigs with Z.Japonica into St Augustine areas where the damned palmetto is dying back again. Instead of resprigging with palmetto like I did this year in the dying back areas. Stuff looks so good right before it dies back. Frustrating.
> 
> Walked around to investigate my ZJ test sprigs, and they are doing remarkable. Too bad it's september. I'm thinking next year I'll be doing a massive sprigging project just as the grass starts greening up. i did put down another dozen or so sprigs, but as late as it is, it's 50/50 if they take hold
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I would throw down some starter fert (or a high phosphate fert) in those spriged areas to promote deep root growth prior to winter.
Click to expand...


----------



## ktgrok

potassium helps with nutrient storage, phosphorous helps with root growth is my understanding


----------



## ktgrok

Put down a bag of disease ex as a preventative as it had been two weeks since last application and we are going to get a bunch of rain from a Tropical Storm this weekend. I've seen just a few lesions on a few blades since the big scalp that Greendoc recommended, and figured before a bunch of rain was a good time to use up the last of my granular/systemic stuff. I've got a contact fungicide on hand to spray if I need it, hoping I don't.

Also put down more mole repellant along the property borders as the neighbors on each side have moles that have done some test tunnels just into my property. Hoping they will choose to stay out - this stuff has Castor oil plus garlic and a ton of pepper. Not enough to get rid of a mole, but hopefully enough to make my yard less appealing than where they already are.


----------



## Two9tene

jasonbraswell said:


> I think you may have ment potassium. It's my understanding that is the key for root growth before winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth_V8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> About a month ago, I did some test sprigs with Z.Japonica into St Augustine areas where the damned palmetto is dying back again. Instead of resprigging with palmetto like I did this year in the dying back areas. Stuff looks so good right before it dies back. Frustrating.
> 
> Walked around to investigate my ZJ test sprigs, and they are doing remarkable. Too bad it's september. I'm thinking next year I'll be doing a massive sprigging project just as the grass starts greening up. i did put down another dozen or so sprigs, but as late as it is, it's 50/50 if they take hold
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I would throw down some starter fert (or a high phosphate fert) in those spriged areas to promote deep root growth prior to winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Nope. No sir. I definitely meant phosphate.


----------



## Two9tene

ktgrok said:


> potassium helps with nutrient storage, phosphorous helps with root growth is my understanding


 :thumbup: :nod:


----------



## david_

Prodiamine. First time to spray it. It's yellow. And you use way more than Celsius/Certainty for 6 months of coverage.


----------



## BryanThigpen

Straightening out the lines! .8 HOC


----------



## jasonbraswell

ktgrok said:


> potassium helps with nutrient storage, phosphorous helps with root growth is my understanding


I stand corrected then. Still learning.


----------



## Two9tene

BryanThigpen said:


> Straightening out the lines! .8 HOC


Looks Noice!


----------



## joerob2211

Backlap
Cut at 1"
Edge
Blow

I am having a blow up delivered in a few hours. Any recommendations to prevent it from hurting my grass?


----------



## Two9tene

joerob2211 said:


> Backlap
> Cut at 1"
> Edge
> Blow
> 
> I am having a blow up delivered in a few hours. Any recommendations to prevent it from hurting my grass?


Ohh man! Keep it off the grass at all costs!!! It will force the grass in to dormancy via the stress! If you absolutely have to put it on the grass I would say no more than an hour. It you still might get some yellowing.


----------



## Two9tene

Quick game day mow and trim. I also applied some propiconazle as it has been pretty humid and I spotted some mycelium when I was knocking down the dew this morning.







Go Canes!!! It's All About The 🙌🏼!


----------



## joerob2211

Two9tene said:


> joerob2211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Backlap
> Cut at 1"
> Edge
> Blow
> 
> I am having a blow up delivered in a few hours. Any recommendations to prevent it from hurting my grass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh man! Keep it off the grass at all costs!!! It will force the grass in to dormancy via the stress! If you absolutely have to put it on the grass I would say no more than an hour. It you still might get some yellowing.
Click to expand...

Yeah that is what I figured, I don't have much of an option since we rented it for my daughters birthday. We will see what happens. I was planning on a deep watering once they pick it up.


----------



## joerob2211

There goes the grass


----------



## ladycage

BryanThigpen said:


> Straightening out the lines! .8 HOC


Looking great :thumbup:


----------



## Two9tene

joerob2211 said:


> There goes the grass


Haha! But it's going for a good cause at least! I'm sure your daughter is having a blast! We all wish her a Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Redtwin

I ran some electric to my fire pit area. It left a decent scar but should be unnoticeable by the end of the season.



I also filled in the last dip that the GM1000 gets hung up on at .5" HOC. I lifted the turf and put sand under it but ended up top dressing anyway to smooth the edges and cover some rhizomes.


----------



## jasonbraswell

:bandit: Edged the driveway. :bandit:


----------



## ladycage

jasonbraswell said:


> :bandit: Edged the driveway. :bandit:


Wow that is a huge house, I'd hate to be the one to keep it clean. 3 acres is a lot of grass to mow and maintain. Here I am struggling with 16k  Hands off to you for maintaining such a large area. :thumbup:


----------



## jasonbraswell

ladycage said:


> jasonbraswell said:
> 
> 
> 
> :bandit: Edged the driveway. :bandit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is a huge house, I'd hate to be the one to keep it clean. 3 acres is a lot of grass to mow and maintain. Here I am struggling with 16k  Hands off to you for maintaining such a large area. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

It's some work and I amazed to see how far it's come along. The lawn has turned into a hobby aka challenge. Lucky I can pump irrigation out of the lake or else I would be broke trying to water or enjoying some cactus plants instead.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Broke down and watered the lawn. Gave it about 1/2" of refreshment. We've had no rain since August 23rd and had a 50% chance on Saturday. Didn't get a drop. 10 day forecast shows no rain either. Lawn is really starting to show signs of thirst.


----------



## Two9tene

joerob2211 said:


> There goes the grass


So how did it turn out?


----------



## joerob2211

Two9tene said:


> joerob2211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There goes the grass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how did it turn out?
Click to expand...

Not bad at all. The blow up was on my grass for around 8 hours and I just watered heavy that night.


----------



## Two9tene

@joerob2211 glad it worked out for you bud!


----------



## 985arrowhead

Saw this? Not all over but.....mycelium?

Having a lot of dew, humidity has not been to bad and I only water in Sunday's for 1in.

Debating on putting down some more fungicide. Last app of Propiconazole 14.3 was about 3 weeks ago! I have clearys azoxy and propi. Should I hit it with all 3 MOA?


----------



## ctrav

Started attacking my slight to moderate nutsedge issue. Anyone ever use this and if so how were the results?


Picked this up as a backup...


----------



## Two9tene

Gave her a double cut (diamonds) North to South threw down some [email protected] 1/2 bag rate-and Azoxystrobin (Combating the Dew induced fungus):


----------



## msantaspirt

ctrav said:


> Started attacking my slight to moderate nutsedge issue. Anyone ever use this and if so how were the results?


Yep used that about a month ago on a patch of nutsedge in my bermuda. Worked pretty well actually. After probably 2 to 3 days I could see the nutsedge browning. After about a week the affected nutsedge was basically dead. Will have to re-spray though because there was more throughout the lawn than I thought, but it killed what it touched.


----------



## Redtwin

ctrav said:


> Started attacking my slight to moderate nutsedge issue. Anyone ever use this and if so how were the results?
> 
> 
> Picked this up as a backup...


The Sedgehammer worked great on the few yellow nutsedges and globe sedges I had but did nothing to the green kyllinga. I ended up using Dismiss.


----------



## Two9tene

985arrowhead said:


> Saw this? Not all over but.....mycelium?
> 
> Having a lot of dew, humidity has not been to bad and I only water in Sunday's for 1in.
> 
> Debating on putting down some more fungicide. Last app of Propiconazole 14.3 was about 3 weeks ago! I have clearys azoxy and propi. Should I hit it with all 3 MOA?


It won't hurt to change up the fungicide. I don't know about apply all three at once. I'm not gonna lie I thought about doing that myself today.


----------



## Two9tene

985arrowhead said:


> Saw this? Not all over but.....mycelium?
> 
> Having a lot of dew, humidity has not been to bad and I only water in Sunday's for 1in.
> 
> Debating on putting down some more fungicide. Last app of Propiconazole 14.3 was about 3 weeks ago! I have clearys azoxy and propi. Should I hit it with all 3 MOA?


Definitely mycelium! It won't hurt to change up the fungicide. I don't know about apply all three at once. I'm not gonna lie I thought about doing that myself today.


----------



## ctrav

msantaspirt said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started attacking my slight to moderate nutsedge issue. Anyone ever use this and if so how were the results?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep used that about a month ago on a patch of nutsedge in my bermuda. Worked pretty well actually. After probably 2 to 3 days I could see the nutsedge browning. After about a week the affected nutsedge was basically dead. Will have to re-spray though because there was more throughout the lawn than I thought, but it killed what it touched.
Click to expand...

Good to hear 👍🏾


----------



## ctrav

Redtwin said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started attacking my slight to moderate nutsedge issue. Anyone ever use this and if so how were the results?
> 
> 
> Picked this up as a backup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sedgehammer worked great on the few yellow nutsedges and globe sedges I had but did nothing to the green kyllinga. I ended up using Dismiss.
Click to expand...

Good thing I have some backup 😎


----------



## Redtwin

ctrav said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started attacking my slight to moderate nutsedge issue. Anyone ever use this and if so how were the results?
> 
> 
> Picked this up as a backup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sedgehammer worked great on the few yellow nutsedges and globe sedges I had but did nothing to the green kyllinga. I ended up using Dismiss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing I have some backup 😎
Click to expand...

If you are only dealing with nutsedge, the Sedgehammer should shwack it pretty well.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Two9tene said:


> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this? Not all over but.....mycelium?
> 
> Having a lot of dew, humidity has not been to bad and I only water in Sunday's for 1in.
> 
> Debating on putting down some more fungicide. Last app of Propiconazole 14.3 was about 3 weeks ago! I have clearys azoxy and propi. Should I hit it with all 3 MOA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely mycelium! It won't hurt to change up the fungicide. I don't know about apply all three at once. I'm not gonna lie I thought about doing that myself today.
Click to expand...

Well I applied all 3 yesterday! Max rate on all 3.

Put down 1#N and 10#/k of 0-0-60 today


----------



## ctrav

Redtwin said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sedgehammer worked great on the few yellow nutsedges and globe sedges I had but did nothing to the green kyllinga. I ended up using Dismiss.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I have some backup 😎
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are only dealing with nutsedge, the Sedgehammer should shwack it pretty well.
Click to expand...

Found this as well...


----------



## Two9tene

985arrowhead said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this? Not all over but.....mycelium?
> 
> Having a lot of dew, humidity has not been to bad and I only water in Sunday's for 1in.
> 
> Debating on putting down some more fungicide. Last app of Propiconazole 14.3 was about 3 weeks ago! I have clearys azoxy and propi. Should I hit it with all 3 MOA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely mycelium! It won't hurt to change up the fungicide. I don't know about apply all three at once. I'm not gonna lie I thought about doing that myself today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I applied all 3 yesterday! Max rate on all 3.
> 
> Put down 1#N and 10#/k of 0-0-60 today
Click to expand...

Let me know how it turns out! Curious if combining fungicides will work.


----------



## ktgrok

Redtwin said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started attacking my slight to moderate nutsedge issue. Anyone ever use this and if so how were the results?
> 
> 
> Picked this up as a backup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sedgehammer worked great on the few yellow nutsedges and globe sedges I had but did nothing to the green kyllinga. I ended up using Dismiss.
Click to expand...

Ooh- I'm interested! Sedgehammer isn't labeled for globe sedge, so I'd not tried it. But if you had good result I may give it a go as I'm pretty sure it's easier on the grass than Dismiss.


----------



## Redtwin

ktgrok said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started attacking my slight to moderate nutsedge issue. Anyone ever use this and if so how were the results?
> 
> 
> Picked this up as a backup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sedgehammer worked great on the few yellow nutsedges and globe sedges I had but did nothing to the green kyllinga. I ended up using Dismiss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh- I'm interested! Sedgehammer isn't labeled for globe sedge, so I'd not tried it. But if you had good result I may give it a go as I'm pretty sure it's easier on the grass than Dismiss.
Click to expand...

Okay... full disclosure. It might not be globe sedge. It's the sedge with the little white puff ball on the seed head. It's dark so I can't take a picture.


----------



## ktgrok

Redtwin said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sedgehammer worked great on the few yellow nutsedges and globe sedges I had but did nothing to the green kyllinga. I ended up using Dismiss.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh- I'm interested! Sedgehammer isn't labeled for globe sedge, so I'd not tried it. But if you had good result I may give it a go as I'm pretty sure it's easier on the grass than Dismiss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay... full disclosure. It might not be globe sedge. It's the sedge with the little white puff ball on the seed head. It's dark so I can't take a picture.
Click to expand...

Like this? https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/media/images/globe-sedge.jpg


----------



## p1muserfan

ctrav said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I have some backup 😎
> 
> 
> 
> If you are only dealing with nutsedge, the Sedgehammer should shwack it pretty well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Found this as well...
Click to expand...

Appears to be Slender Aster


----------



## bmadams

Can anyone help me identify this? I feel like it's either common Bermuda or Bahia grass, it may be neither I don't really know.


----------



## ladycage

I mowed the back yard, yesterday I put down some lime and feature + humic/fulvic acids


----------



## ctrav

p1muserfan said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are only dealing with nutsedge, the Sedgehammer should shwack it pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> Found this as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Appears to be Slender Aster
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Two9tene said:


> Gave her a double cut (diamonds) North to South threw down some [email protected] 1/2 bag rate-and Azoxystrobin (Combating the Dew induced fungus):


Man....that looks sharp!

Nice work!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Two9tene

@ENC_Lawn Thanks brother!!


----------



## Redtwin

ktgrok said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh- I'm interested! Sedgehammer isn't labeled for globe sedge, so I'd not tried it. But if you had good result I may give it a go as I'm pretty sure it's easier on the grass than Dismiss.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay... full disclosure. It might not be globe sedge. It's the sedge with the little white puff ball on the seed head. It's dark so I can't take a picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like this? https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/media/images/globe-sedge.jpg
Click to expand...

I believe so but it's all dead and gone now so I can't even go out and take a picture. Trust the label more than me, for certain.


----------



## Two9tene

Didn't get an opportunity to knock of the dew this morning so I decided to just take a picture of it!!! Lmao 

It bothered me all day that I didn't knock it down. Guess I am clinically insane now! Haha


----------



## ladycage

Two9tene said:


> Didn't get an opportunity to knock of the dew this morning so I decided to just take a picture of it!!! Lmao
> 
> It bothered me all day that I didn't knock it down. Guess I am clinically insane now! Haha


It looks great to me :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed azoxystrobin on the front yard. I will mow and stuff on the side yard


----------



## ctrav

I e. It on the front and back in preparation for the baby shower today...wife can't believe I cut John and Kim's initials in the grass 😳


----------



## ladycage

ctrav said:


> I e. It on the front and back in preparation for the baby shower today...wife can't believe I cut John and Kim's initials in the grass 😳


You and your wife did a great job on the baby shower, it looks wonderful. :thumbup: Initials in the lawn, wow


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> I e. It on the front and back in preparation for the baby shower today...wife can't believe I cut John and Kim's initials in the grass 😳


Lmao I can't believe it either!!!


----------



## ctrav

[/quote]
You and your wife did a great job on the baby shower, it looks wonderful. :thumbup: Initials in the lawn, wow 
[/quote]

Thank you!


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> I e. It on the front and back in preparation for the baby shower today...wife can't believe I cut John and Kim's initials in the grass 😳
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao I can't believe it either!!!
Click to expand...

I called myself being creative 🤣


----------



## Redtwin

I got another mow in at .5". I've been mowing every other day since scalping just over two weeks ago.


----------



## datcope

Redtwin said:


> I got another mow in at .5". I've been mowing every other day since scalping just over two weeks ago.


Wow, that looks great!


----------



## Redtwin

datcope said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got another mow in at .5". I've been mowing every other day since scalping just over two weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that looks great!
Click to expand...

Thanks. It's been a fun season. I love Bermuda!


----------



## 985arrowhead

Redtwin said:


> I got another mow in at .5". I've been mowing every other day since scalping just over two weeks ago.


I am thinking about taking it down to .3 and letting grow back to .5 for the fall holidays, Halloween.

Just refreshed all the straw in my beds and having battling bugs and fungus in my shrubs. Spraying with dish soap every couple of days.


----------



## Redtwin

985arrowhead said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got another mow in at .5". I've been mowing every other day since scalping just over two weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking about taking it down to .3 and letting grow back to .5 for the fall holidays, Halloween.
> 
> Just refreshed all the straw in my beds and having battling bugs and fungus in my shrubs. Spraying with dish soap every couple of days.
Click to expand...

Do it! 
Is the dish soap for bugs? If so, what brand do you use and which bugs are you targeting? I sometimes use baby shampoo for surfactant but I wonder if I could switch to dish soap and get a double benefit from it. I had a few webworms this year but the mole crickets are my problem pest of the season.


----------



## Two9tene

Early morning Dew Mow! Gonna throw down more Azoxysorbin the humidity is killing my lawn with fungi! 
























Vacated the obnoxious TTT out of the island in preparations for some river stones later this month.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Redtwin said:


> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got another mow in at .5". I've been mowing every other day since scalping just over two weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking about taking it down to .3 and letting grow back to .5 for the fall holidays, Halloween.
> 
> Just refreshed all the straw in my beds and having battling bugs and fungus in my shrubs. Spraying with dish soap every couple of days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do it!
> Is the dish soap for bugs? If so, what brand do you use and which bugs are you targeting? I sometimes use baby shampoo for surfactant but I wonder if I could switch to dish soap and get a double benefit from it. I had a few webworms this year but the mole crickets are my problem pest of the season.
Click to expand...

Aphids and black powdery mold. Primarily hibiscus and verbinum but I spray all my azaleas and agrapanthas as well.


----------



## datcope

Mowed and edged my 6M of Tiff419 and 12M of Palisades Zoysia with a HOC of 2.0", weeded the beds around my Shumard Oaks, trimmed the hedges in the front beds, placed stepping stones in the newly mulched beds and repositioned our armadillo trap in the back yard (the little terrorists have teamed with the raccoons to rip up my newly planted zoysia...more details to follow).


----------



## 985arrowhead

Redtwin said:


> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got another mow in at .5". I've been mowing every other day since scalping just over two weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking about taking it down to .3 and letting grow back to .5 for the fall holidays, Halloween.
> 
> Just refreshed all the straw in my beds and having battling bugs and fungus in my shrubs. Spraying with dish soap every couple of days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do it!
> Is the dish soap for bugs? If so, what brand do you use and which bugs are you targeting? I sometimes use baby shampoo for surfactant but I wonder if I could switch to dish soap and get a double benefit from it. I had a few webworms this year but the mole crickets are my problem pest of the season.
Click to expand...

Took it all the way down to .3" this morning!


----------



## Redtwin

What HOC are you going to maintain?


----------



## 985arrowhead

I was at .5" most of the summer.

had to raise it after some time away so I think I will go back to keeping it there.


----------



## Oceanus

Broadcast spray of Manuscript herbicide (with custom-built surfactant Adigor).

Hope this works. All I know so far is the smell reminds me of mothballs.


----------



## Hollandbt

Got back from a 2 week vacation and the lawn crew I hired never came. On top of that, my 1996 Honda mower finally quit while trying to tackle the ridiculously tall grass. This gave me a chance to buy the Masport Rotarola now instead of next season. This picture was taken before the second and third scalping mows and before edging. This was the next to highest setting on the Rotarola and definitely higher than I usually maintain the grass but the striping was better than I thought it would be. So far I'm very happy with the mower. I miss the blade brake from the Honda, but that's it.


----------



## Ware

Hollandbt said:


> Got back from a 2 week vacation and the lawn crew I hired never came. On top of that, my 1996 Honda mower finally quit while trying to tackle the ridiculously tall grass. This gave me a chance to buy the Masport Rotarola now instead of next season. This picture was taken before the second and third scalping mows and before edging. This was the next to highest setting on the Rotarola and definitely higher than I usually maintain the grass but the striping was better than I thought it would be. So far I'm very happy with the mower. I miss the blade brake from the Honda, but that's it.


Nice! The Rotarola makes some nice stripes.


----------



## ladycage

Hollandbt said:


> Got back from a 2 week vacation and the lawn crew I hired never came. On top of that, my 1996 Honda mower finally quit while trying to tackle the ridiculously tall grass. This gave me a chance to buy the Masport Rotarola now instead of next season. This picture was taken before the second and third scalping mows and before edging. This was the next to highest setting on the Rotarola and definitely higher than I usually maintain the grass but the striping was better than I thought it would be. So far I'm very happy with the mower. I miss the blade brake from the Honda, but that's it.


Stripes look nice.


----------



## Two9tene

I took its temp:


----------



## ladycage

Two9tene said:


> I took its temp:


Wow that grass looks good :mrgreen: What kind of bermuda do you have?


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> I took its temp:


I have been monitoring the ground temp as well. Dropping some pre-emergent as soon as it gets down to mid 70's...


----------



## Two9tene

ladycage said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took its temp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that grass looks good :mrgreen: What kind of bermuda do you have?
Click to expand...

Tifway 419


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took its temp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been monitoring the ground temp as well. Dropping some pre-emergent as soon as it gets down to mid 70's...
Click to expand...

I'm doing a split app of dimension this year. First app was a couple weeks ago. Night time temps are in the 60s


----------



## CenlaLowell

Blanket sprayed Celsius+MSM+ NIS for a bad case of Virginia buttonweed.


----------



## chadh

Sprayed preemergent earlier this week albeit, a little early but i need to wrap up my lawn chores before i start a bathroom remodel.


----------



## ladycage

Put down ferrous sulfate to try to get a green up. Edged the lawn also.


----------



## Two9tene

ladycage said:


> Put down ferrous sulfate to try to get a green up. Edged the lawn also.


If there is no pics then it didn't happen! Lmao


----------



## Two9tene

Quick cut and trim today:


----------



## ctrav

You have the perfect yard for a reel mower! Looking good...


----------



## Redtwin

Doubles.


----------



## Tony LaFleur

Two9tene said:


> Quick cut and trim today:


Your yard is always on point! With perfection like that you need some plastic flamingos to let the neighbors know!


----------



## 985arrowhead

Here is a photo from the scalp down to .3 on Tuesday and already having some green grow back! In 2 weeks I am hoping she will be looking sweet for fall and the weather has been perfect. Just add water.


----------



## jakemauldin

I bought a Gorilla Cart so we could pick up the limbs I cut but I'm not sure why when I have this trailer already! It probably holds 5 times as much. 





I then mowed the yard!


----------



## ctrav

jakemauldin said:


> I bought a Gorilla Cart so we could pick up the limbs I cut but I'm not sure why when I have this trailer already! It probably holds 5 times as much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then mowed the yard!


Too funny but I'm sure you will find good use for it! Your lawn has really come along...great job :thumbup:


----------



## david_

Painted some dallisgrass.



The dead areas are where I blanket sprayed before.


----------



## CenlaLowell

david_ said:


> Painted some dallisgrass.
> 
> 
> 
> The dead areas are where I blanket sprayed before.


Man,that's some higher clumps of dallisgrass


----------



## Bmossin

Got a good mow and trim in. Got behind and the back yard got some scalping going on big time. 
Front is still under regulation...trying to
Time the overseed of rye.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed outrider in the backyard this morning. Grass growth is slowing down a little bit as well


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Mowed (two days ago). This mow was abusive, having used a rotary mower. Got busy and didn't apply PRG and should have mowed sooner... didn't want to use the manual reel.


----------



## Darth_V8r

Not today, but over the weekend...

Pressure washed the driveway, walkway, and the brick around the house (all weekend long project) and put down fresh pine straw around the foundation.











Getting ready for daughter's outdoor wedding at our house very soon! Took the bridal pics, but I cannot post in case the groom sees them. lol.


----------



## Darrell_KC

On this site, i can somehow believe bridal pics would instead focus on the lawn and not feature the bride &#128514;


----------



## Darth_V8r

Darrell_KC said:


> On this site, i can somehow believe bridal pics would instead focus on the lawn and not feature the bride 😂


LOL. Probably a good thing I'm not the camera man. Actually the bride is very pretty (biased of course). They make a great couple and it's neat to have the wedding at the house.

I have a segment of the yard, say 8K square feet, that is almost pure dallisgrass, but I don't want to kill it right before the wedding. I'm thinking to put down some prodiamine either this week or next to at least stop future seeds from growing new stuff. About 2 weeks prior to the wedding, I plan to hit the yard with a HEAVY does of Cyper TC. Outdoor wedding with zero bugs!

Then after the wedding is over, i'll start hitting the dallisgrass with roundup to get ready for next year. I'm thinking to get zoysia out that way to hopefully crowd out the dallisgrass and also so it's more tolerant of some of the chemicals that do well. Centipede is so sensitive.


----------



## Gibby

Found I have a dry spot issue so I watered around 1530 today....



This grass amazes me!


----------



## 985arrowhead

Mowed at .5 for first time since scalp last week.


----------



## Two9tene

Well quick cut on the 1st of October in hopes of a November nom before the lawn goes dormant:























Also, I've been debating whether or not to throw down another app of PGR before it goes dormant. Got some seed heads popping up.


----------



## Darth_V8r

your neighbors must hate you. lawn is tremendous


----------



## robertmehrer

I've been slowly killing off and scalping the entire yard to level with new top soil and seed for winter grass. I can get away with ryegrass through winter here and seed Bermuda along with it. But man... trying to kill everything off and scalp scalp scalp is a pita... everything doesn't want to die!!

How much organic dead material should I elbow before I lay down more top soil? I'm looking at 5-6yrds for the front and side maybe 1-1.5" deep...


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, edged, trimmed. Supposed to have a cool front roll through next week


----------



## ktgrok

Put down Disease Ex as I'm starting to see a bit of fungus in a few spots - at least now I realize the signs before it gets bad, plus some XGRN 8-1-8 and a good dose of Spinosad. I'm seeing moths again, mostly in the neighbor's yard, and don't want any new armyworms/sod webworms and my previous imidacloprid and chlorantraniliprole may be wearing off soon, so worth a quick hit with the hose end sprayer.


----------



## Two9tene

Darth_V8r said:


> your neighbors must hate you. lawn is tremendous


Haha not so much. At first they did now they just live with it! Lmao


----------



## bmadams

Two9tene said:


> Early morning Dew Mow! Gonna throw down more Azoxysorbin the humidity is killing my lawn with fungi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vacated the obnoxious TTT out of the island in preparations for some river stones later this month.


Looks incredible!!


----------



## bmadams

Got in a fresh mow. Raised HOC to highest I can go on the JD220 about 3/4"


----------



## Two9tene

The Gods have laid down some stripes in the Sky this morning:



It's a sign! Today will hopefully be my last cut for the year🤞🏼


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> The Gods have laid down some stripes in the Sky this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a sign! Today will hopefully be my last cut for the year🤞🏼


Last cut already? Does this mean going into dormancy the lawn will be just over an inch?


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gods have laid down some stripes in the Sky this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a sign! Today will hopefully be my last cut for the year🤞🏼
> 
> 
> 
> Last cut already? Does this mean going into dormancy the lawn will be just over an inch?
Click to expand...

Haha! Negative it will stay under a 1/2" hopefully!


----------



## Two9tene

Checked in on the ground temp and gave her a cut & trim!


----------



## Mick082

Took the HOC to 10mm


----------



## CenlaLowell

Trim some crepe myrtle trees. Looking at plans for fall and winter


----------



## Darrell_KC

Before I left for vacation I put down some Scotts 24-25-4 fertilizer to get in one more application before its too late. The week I was gone we had rain and 80's-90's and upon coming back Ive seen good growth and runners galore. Gave the lawn a mow last night to get it nice and level, and then this morning I applied 12k sq feet worth of Spectracide Weed Stop with Crab Grass preventer for my pre-em and weed control. It contains 24-D, Dicambia and Dithiopyr. Temps this week are supposed to go from 70's to as chilly as 50's by weekend. Looks like for once timing will work out perfect


----------



## Thisguy

Dethatched and scalped in preparation for overseeding. Manual dethatching is the definition of suck.


----------



## zcabe

Getting anxious and wanting to throw something on the lawn while waiting to start over seeding PRG. Bought 2 bags of Mirimichi Green CarbonizPN spread over bare spots in yard and used weasel tool to till it in.



Sprinkled remaining all over the yard and sprayed some RGS at 4oz/k along with Lesco 12-0-0 with 6%Fe at 9oz/k. Should help get me thru the rest of the season.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Sun is getting low in the southern sky!

Scalped down to .3 a 15 days ago.

Definitely not getting as much light and although the scalp has greened back up the areas that I was hoping might fill back in or thicken up have not.

I think there will not be any more significant inputs into the yard heading in to the depressing winter lawn care time frame.

&#128554;


----------



## Gibby

While chasing the moles around the yard, had trouble putting in the trap and found this...


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Mowed the front yesterday. Was going to mow the back today but... rain. That's a bad deal since it needs mowed bad!


----------



## Darth_V8r

Not so much a "what I did" but a cool story. Had a tree service out to look at some stumps I needed ground up prior to the wedding (11/9 coming up FAST). They were out a year ago and removed some trees that were too big for me to take care of, or too close to the house, or both in one case.

Anyway, they came out yesterday, and the conversation started as a Spanish inquisition into what I did to my yard, because it looked so much better than the last time they were there. It's really neat when you get unsolicited feedback like that and from someone who has no skin in the game.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Good morning everyone,

The first thing I did was spot spray Virginia buttonweed throughout the lawn.

The next thing was I sprayed ethofumesate and atrazine on test section of the lawn


----------



## ctrav

Darth_V8r said:


> Not so much a "what I did" but a cool story. Had a tree service out to look at some stumps I needed ground up prior to the wedding (11/9 coming up FAST). They were out a year ago and removed some trees that were too big for me to take care of, or too close to the house, or both in one case.
> 
> Anyway, they came out yesterday, and the conversation started as a Spanish inquisition into what I did to my yard, because it looked so much better than the last time they were there. It's really neat when you get unsolicited feedback like that and from someone who has no skin in the game.


Awesome...you should be proud 👍🏾


----------



## Alan

Pre-M'd





Courtesy of my local home brew store. Malt extract vessel.


----------



## Two9tene

Today I embraced the fact the season is coming to an end relatively soon!!!


----------



## Gibby

I sprayed my Pre-Em concoction of Prodiamine, Simazine, Monument and Sulfentrazone this morning.

Spraying with a tow behind when there is dew on the grass is so awesome, I didn't realize what I was missing. It is sooooo easy now.


----------



## Darth_V8r

Yesterday: Brought in two truck loads of long leaf pine straw to finish the foundation flower beds. Ground up six stumps. The two in the middle of the yard, I mixed in about 200 pounds of sand with the mulch and then put centipede sod on it, hoping it will at least set.

Today: Prodiamine. MSM+MSO spot spraying in the yard. Glyph+MSO on the flower bed weeds. Then, trim all the bushes in the spot in he yard I hate the most. Evening will be a good cut. Rain expected tomorrow, which coupled with the clippings I'm hoping will activate the Prodiamine without washing it away.

If I'm lucky I'll get some test hits in on the trans am now that the hoosiers are on!


----------



## testwerke

Watched the frost melt this morning.


----------



## erdons

Bermuda hanging on as we start to shift into a bit colder weather in So cal


----------



## ctrav

Got in my next to last mow of the season in the front at 1.5" with the rotary . Thought I would leave this right here 😎


----------



## BermudaBoy

Today I did something I hadn't done in about two months. I watched water fall from the sky and land on my lawn. The drought of 2019 is officially over.


----------



## jasonbraswell

BermudaBoy said:


> Today I did something I hadn't done in about two months. I watched water fall from the sky and land on my lawn. The drought of 2019 is officially over.


I hope so :thumbup:


----------



## Bobsled_time

ctrav said:


> Got in my next to last mow of the season in the front at 1.5" with the rotary . Thought I would leave this right here 😎


That's 1.5"? Looks way lower than that.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Mowed in the rain this morning. Neighborhood domination waits not for dry weather (which we've had for about six weeks).


----------



## SwBermuda

Screwdriver test just to reaffirm my suspected rock problems. Then I dug up a test plot. This will be fun


----------



## Redtwin

SwBermuda said:


> Screwdriver test just to reaffirm my suspected rock problems. Then I dug up a test plot. This will be fun


Only 2,499 more square feet to go!


----------



## Darth_V8r

Spread a few cubic yards of mulch into a bare area of the yard. Cut the grass. Water drops started falling from the sky. Going to plant some annual flowers here soon to decorate for the wedding. Annuals, because long-term, we don't want them there.


----------



## Two9tene

Ok so I know I'm gonna get some flak for this, but I gave her one more mow before the dormancy takes over!


----------



## Redtwin

Two9tene said:


> Ok so I know I'm gonna get some flak for this, but I gave her one more mow before the dormancy takes over!


Nothing wrong with a little "charity".


----------



## Two9tene

Redtwin said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I know I'm gonna get some flak for this, but I gave her one more mow before the dormancy takes over!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with a little "charity".
Click to expand...

Lol right!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Two9tene said:


> Ok so I know I'm gonna get some flak for this, but I gave her one more mow before the dormancy takes over!


If the soil temp is still 66°, you've probably got a few mows to go.


----------



## Two9tene

tcorbitt20 said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I know I'm gonna get some flak for this, but I gave her one more mow before the dormancy takes over!
> 
> 
> 
> If the soil temp is still 66°, you've probably got a few mows to go.
Click to expand...

All the lawns in my neighborhood are pretty much dormant, aside from mine. I believe the temps at night are sub 50


----------



## Francoix

Bermuda going dormant in Southern Cal. Not growing as much. HOC is less than .5.


----------



## andymac7

Francoix said:


> Bermuda going dormant in Southern Cal. Not growing as much. HOC is less than .5.


Wow what is going on? Lol. Bermuda in general must really respond to lower sunlight levels or something, because how is my southern Ohio bermuda "less dormant" than yours? We haven't had a frost, but I know your temps have to be warmer right now. Heck, I'm tempted to give mine one last trim! (But I will resist) .


----------



## Redtwin

andymac7 said:


> Heck, I'm tempted to give mine one last trim! (But I will resist) .


----------



## CenlaLowell

Had a section of grass that was unwanted. So I smoked it off preparing for the next season


----------



## erdons

Francoix said:


> Bermuda going dormant in Southern Cal. Not growing as much. HOC is less than .5.


that's odd, here in the 562 it's been hot af we don't even get under 55 at night. I did up my HOC to .75 though.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Having a lot of dew lately as the temps have started to come down but the lawn really seems to like it as I still have growth (I have stopped PGR apps) and bare spots filling in.

Debating on another fungicide app.

Do you think this is fungal or sod web worms? I don't have a lots of "bugs flying out the turf" when I walk on it by my neighbors always do. Last App of Talstar was about 60 days but I am applying g at 1oz/k.

Gonna pull cores for soil sample. See how this last year went in improving my soil.

Please ignore the dogs spots! There just seems to be no getting rid of them


----------



## 985arrowhead

Some nice long roots in the heavy clay soil!


----------



## Francoix

@andymac7 Prior to cutting my lawn, the lawn was a little more greener than yours. LOL. What is the height of your lawn? My picture was taken after a mow. It has been a week since I last mowed my lawn and with the heat we got, its back to being green. But I have notice the growth is slowing down.

@erdons we live in the same city. Have you recently fertilize your lawn?


----------



## Guest

Trim, edge, mow, blow, fert, water. A little maintenance on the tier 1 lawn.


----------



## BubbaGrumpus

First cut with the new reel mower.







It has begun!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

@BubbaGrumpus your lawn reminds me of how @ctrav lawn looked when he started reel mowing. If you check out his journal you'll see it is only a matter of time and effort before your lawn will look amazing.


----------



## Obi-Lawn_Kenobi

Cut, spoon fed a little 15-15-15, threw down some micros, and overseeded a bare spot made by the kids playing in the sprinklers this week.


----------



## erdons

Francoix said:


> andymac7 Prior to cutting my lawn, the lawn was a little more greener than yours. LOL. What is the height of your lawn? My picture was taken after a mow. It has been a week since I last mowed my lawn and with the heat we got, its back to being green. But I have notice the growth is slowing down.
> 
> @erdons we live in the same city. Have you recently fertilize your lawn?


No fert however I started increasing the height O'c cut in the last month. I went from .5 to .75.


----------



## Bmossin

Second cut on the PRG at 3/4.


----------



## WillyT

Stained the pergola yesterday after putting it up last weekend.


----------



## andymac7

Francoix said:


> @andymac7 Prior to cutting my lawn, the lawn was a little more greener than yours. LOL. What is the height of your lawn? My picture was taken after a mow. It has been a week since I last mowed my lawn and with the heat we got, its back to being green. But I have notice the growth is slowing down.


Ooohhhkay, well that makes sense now . Yeah I still have a rotary so I've been cutting mine at about 2.5". Of course this morning it was looking a lot less green . But still, for being almost November I'm surprised at how green it still is this year.


----------



## Pete1313

Call me a traitor, but even this cool season guy has turf on the mind during a quick trip to visit his brother in north Dallas. Backlapped his push reel the other day(duct tape and drill method) and mowed his zoysia today(HOC probably .5-.625"). The zoysia actually feels kind of nice under foot.


----------



## jayhawk

Pete1313 said:


> The zoysia actually feels kind of nice under foot.


Bingo! Which was it...empire?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Tackling a bunch of landscaping clean up


----------



## Pete1313

jayhawk said:


> Bingo! Which was it...empire?


He said it is emerald. I need to do alittle research on it as I'm not sure he is maintaining it right. Any tips? He laid it this spring and it seems alittle thatchy already, but obviously I have no experience with the stuff.


----------



## luckybb

Wow, it is a clear Monday, I do not need to go to my office today. Instead I can stay with my garden. Plan to cut in edges on the garden bed, and make the front yard striped and clean. After months of work, my garden looks much much better now, loving it so much


----------



## jayhawk

Pete1313 said:


> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! Which was it...empire?
> 
> 
> 
> He said it is emerald. I need to do alittle research on it as I'm not sure he is maintaining it right. Any tips? He laid it this spring and it seems alittle thatchy already, but obviously I have no experience with the stuff.
Click to expand...

I don't want to derail the thread....but don't feed it like Bermuda (many retail advice givers lump them all together) or you'll really have a Thatch Monster if that is so bad. It doesn't need big N for green like others. I have emerald too, I don't know how he mows it with a 10lb push  as you see how dense it is. 
Keep it sharp, even though the blades are thin, they are tough!


----------



## Darth_V8r

I sprayed enough Cyper to cover my yard three times over. Got an outdoor wedding at the house in nine days. Ain't nobody gonna be griping about bugs...


----------



## Redtwin

Mowed at .5" and sprayed Prodiamine. Those are pure Bermuda stripes. No sissy grass here... yet.


----------



## Ware

Redtwin said:


> Mowed at .5" and sprayed Prodiamine. Those are pure Bermuda stripes. No sissy grass here... yet.


Looking nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Redtwin

Thanks @Ware! I may go with the sissy grass next fall after more learning from you gurus. You guys make it look so darn good! I don't think mine is ready for it yet. I'm going to want to hit it fast and hard early spring to try to get multiple level jobs done again next season. I don't want to take the effort needed to kill it off and wait for the Bermuda.


----------



## Ware

Redtwin said:


> Thanks Ware! I may go with the sissy grass next fall after more learning from you gurus. You guys make it look so darn good! I don't think mine is ready for it yet. I'm going to want to hit it fast and hard early spring to try to get multiple level jobs done again next season. I don't want to take the effort needed to kill it off and wait for the Bermuda.


Good plan. PRG is fun, but I agree that getting the bermuda/leveling where you want it should take priority.


----------



## SWB

Lost another White Pine this weekend. No storms or saturating rains with high winds. For now I'm blaming the drought we had this summer.


----------



## jakemauldin

Just blowing leaves with the high powered riding blower!!


----------



## Gilley11

I cut down a giant overgrown maple tree that was in my front yard. I'm tired of the never ending leaves that it drops every autumn and the roots that for whatever reason have come above the ground more and more. The beeotch had to go.

Going to cut the stump down more tomorrow and clean up all of the carcass splatter from the chainsaws. Might even try to dig up some of the roots, idk, most likely won't have that much time. Might have the stump ground down this weekend.

Next spring I'm going to finally start having the front lawn that I've always wanted.....root free, minimal shade to grow more turf and even have it pretty level!! Going to be a project, but a rewarding one.


----------



## Redtwin

What is the common opinion on Red Maple trees? I have been in the process of replanting trees since the hurricane. I have a variety of species and have placed them where they will not shade my Bermuda for decades to come. I have planted a dogwood, an ash, a live oak, and a red maple. I had a friend over recently who had absolutely nothing good to say about the red maple from his personal experience. I'm thinking of making the maple "succumb to the elements". Any other experience dealing g with these trees around Bermuda?


----------



## Rooster

Redtwin said:


> What is the common opinion on Red Maple trees? I have been in the process of replanting trees since the hurricane. I have a variety of species and have placed them where they will not shade my Bermuda for decades to come. I have planted a dogwood, an ash, a live oak, and a red maple. I had a friend over recently who had absolutely nothing good to say about the red maple from his personal experience. I'm thinking of making the maple "succumb to the elements". Any other experience dealing g with these trees around Bermuda?


I don't mind them as long as they are far from a house, driveway, sidewalk etc. and in a spot where I can eventually mulch a bed around them. The reason is surface roots, which eventually become a nuisance for red maples (most maples, really) if you're not careful where you put them.


----------



## stogie1020

We are expecting an unheard-of three days of rain in Phoenix, so I threw down the last of my PRG overseed on a few bare spots that the irrigation system tends to underwater due to head coverage. Fingers crossed it sprouts...


----------



## Redtwin

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> I don't mind them as long as they are far from a house, driveway, sidewalk etc. and in a spot where I can eventually mulch a bed around them. The reason is surface roots, which eventually become a nuisance for red maples (most maples, really) if you're not careful where you put them.


Thanks! I'm going to keep it as it is planted in a very large mulch area as it is. It will be quite a while before it would cause any issues. The biggest complaint was surface roots. I could always kill it later ala @wardconnor.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Burned the crap out of my empire zoysia with Propiconazole. Praying I didn't kill it. 2 spots looked like I was starting to get some brown patch as things finally started to cool here in central FL. We've had a fair amount of rain and cool evenings, so I was sure fungus was the cause and therefore the reason I went with a high dose.

Stupid me..I had no idea this stuff would burn/kill the grass. What sux the most is I don't have nice warm summer growing conditions to recover. Don't make my mistake of going with the high rate.

I followed the label for zoysia patch at 3-4 oz. Per gallon. I went with 4 oz in 1.2-1.3gallon.


----------



## erdons

Weather got down into the upper 30's in So Cal on Friday morning, still got a bit of green but it's fading fast. Gave it a mow at 1/2 inch.


----------



## stogie1020

Put down my very first app of Prodiamine. I went with .4oz for my ~1000 SqFt.

I walked a little too fast with my hand sprayer so I need to adjust my carrier volume, but all in all, it should be fine.

Irrigation ran this morning and we are getting rain (80% chance) tomorrow night to wash it in good.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Got a Dec. mow job in. Like last year I am staying g green way longer than any of my neighbors.

I did put down a 1/2#N early to mid Nov. and have been cutting way less but still getting green in the basket.


----------



## jakemauldin

985arrowhead said:


> Got a Dec. mow job in. Like last year I am staying g green way longer than any of my neighbors.
> 
> I did put down a 1/2#N early to mid Nov. and have been cutting way less but still getting green in the basket.


That's impressively green since the neighbors are brown already from the looks of it. Great work


----------



## TurfieRich

We are dealing with some very early summer high temps here in Western Australia. 43deg C today, and over 40C for the past 4 days. Gave my hybrid Bermuda a nice mow at 5mm for the weekend, and an application of a couple of Floratine products today. Due for another pgr app in the next 2 days as well.


----------



## robertmehrer

TurfieRich said:


> We are dealing with some very early summer high temps here in Western Australia. 43deg C today, and over 40C for the past 4 days. Gave my hybrid Bermuda a nice mow at 5mm for the weekend, and an application of a couple of Floratine products today. Due for another pgr app in the next 2 days as well.


Dude how much iron is in your water ?!!!??!!? Looks like you'd be pee'ing steel lol


----------



## erdons

TurfieRich said:


> We are dealing with some very early summer high temps here in Western Australia. 43deg C today, and over 40C for the past 4 days. Gave my hybrid Bermuda a nice mow at 5mm for the weekend, and an application of a couple of Floratine products today. Due for another pgr app in the next 2 days as well.


Edge that lawn and it would look awesome!


----------



## TurfieRich

robertmehrer said:


> Dude how much iron is in your water ?!!!??!!? Looks like you'd be pee'ing steel lol


Yeah pretty high iron content around my suburb so not too many houses have a bore. Waiting on santa to bring me an edger this year too...


----------



## SWB

Lost two more white pine trees for a total of four this year. I think I'm going to plant some arbivitas in this area along the fence line to block our view of the neighbors a bit.


----------



## RDZed

SWB said:


> Lost two more white pine trees for a total of four this year. I think I'm going to plant some arbivitas in this area along the fence line to block our view of the neighbors a bit.


If there are deer in you area, dont go with an arborvitae. They will destroy it fast. Look into a Leyland Cypress instead.


----------



## SWB

RDZed said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lost two more white pine trees for a total of four this year. I think I'm going to plant some arbivitas in this area along the fence line to block our view of the neighbors a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there are deer in you area, dont go with an arborvitae. They will destroy it fast. Look into a Leyland Cypress instead.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up. After some research I'm not sure either will help me as the area is almost complete shade. You can see from this shot down the fence line there is very little foliage on the pines.


----------



## RDZed

Watched her sleep for a few minutes...


----------



## bbbdkc79

Last haircut of 2019. Merry Christmas everyone and have a safe and Happy New Year.


----------



## jakemauldin

Getting things ready for Spring. Burned off the leaves. AND ACORNS, goodness there were so many this year!


----------



## SWB

I planted 12 arbs yesterday and I'll plant another 6 tomorrow. I had purchased a posthole digger for the tractor a couple years ago with the intention of installing a split rail fence down one side of the property. I never used it until couple months ago when I needed a hole dug for a new mailbox. This thing is pretty slick.


----------



## Gilley11

Sprayed some Celsius to try to tame some of the weeds. This is my first time trying to actually take care of the lawn, thanks to this site I've got a lot of it under control. Next year will have a much better start.


----------



## JPorter

TN Hawkeye said:


> Full service trim, edge, mow, and blow.


I know this is from last July, but great job on the yard man. Looks great!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

JPorter said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full service trim, edge, mow, and blow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is from last July, but great job on the yard man. Looks great!
Click to expand...

Thank you. Hopefully 2020 will be even better.


----------

